# Knitting Tea Party, Friday 1st September, 2017



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Sonja * (Swedenme) is starting us off this week.......

Hello Ladies and Sam 
It's that time of the week again don't blink or it will be that time again the days seem to be going so fast. The weather has been really lovely here this week hopefully it will stay that way all through September ( sorry Cathy ) .
Well I find myself strangely lost for words which is weird as my husband says I can talk the hind leg off a donkey which is a quaint saying here that means a person talks a lot , I have to agree ???? now I'm going to shock you all by giving you 2 recipes the first one is quite easy just involves waiting about . The second one is also quite easy but requires you to remember the pan is on the hob ????

First recipe 
Decide what you want to eat 
Pick up phone and order 
Now the hard part 
Wait till you here a knock at the door 
Enjoy

Sorry couldn't resist ????

Now for the real recipe - ärtsoppa (pea soup ) 

1lb dried peas split/ whole 
6 cups of water 
2 chopped onions
1 peeled onion studded with 2 cloves 
Large carrot chopped 
Ham hocks ( ham on bone) 
Teaspoon of each of these dried thyme,ground ginger,salt,pepper

How to make 
Rinse peas or soak over night if whole , drain water off .
Fill pan with water add peas , onions , onion with cloves , carrot, and ham hocks .
Bring to boil , skim off any foam , cover pan and simmer for 90 minutes 
If you want soup thicker take 3 cup fulls and put in food processor till pureed , put puree back into pan , 
Continue to simmer for 30 to 60 minutes 
30 minutes before serving take out cloved onion and ham hocks , chop the meat off the bone and add back to pan
Add the seasons to the soup and leave to simmer for remaining 30 minutes 
Ladle into bowl , stir in spoonful of mustard preferably Brown grainy mustard 
And say jättegott ( yum yum in Swedish)

Sonja.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Summary of 25th August, 2017 
The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-490781-1.html

*The wren (Sam)* is now home after 30 days in hospital etc. His DD Heather has been over for a week. Sam is still very tired and finding eating very hard.

*Busyworkerbee's* niece fell out of a tree and has a compression fracture of a vertebrae - but is not expected to have any lasting issues.

*Sorlenna* had heard that Billy (a good friend of their's) was involved in an accident which left him in ICU (though he is out of ICU now).

*Flyty1n* was walking her new dog Penny when a Bulldog escaped and attacked them. Able to get away with no real damage done - but police called and they will approach the owner who was not home at the time. Ended up with a lot of bruises and painful shoulder where she fell on it.

*Railyn's* DH has been in hospital again following a fall - has vertigo as well now. She is thinking that she won't be able to care for him much longer. And now the crunch has come and they have started the process of finding care for him as it has become too much for her to manage as he can no longer transfer without help.

Looks like the many KTPers in Texas or with family there are all safe after Hurricane Harvey though a number of good friends have been impacted badly.

*Marikayknit's* had hip surgery Tuesday. Recovered quickly - has some foot drop which the surgeon is hopeful will clear up.

*Pacer's* DS Matthew is now home from his few days away with others from church. He had a great time and was able to do everything but the crowded flea market.

*Puplover* has a new DGD called Elise Dawn

*Tami* is to start on a multi-vitamin as blood tests the neurologist ordered show a number of vitamins low especially Vitamin B6. She was also delighted to have been told she can come off of Gabapentin.

*Poledra* had a phone call the other night and needed to take her uncle into the ER - he is staying in for a while for tests and Kaye-Jo and Marla each have one of his dogs to look after - will be hard as neither are trained.

PHOTOS
8 - *Cashmeregma* - Coffee with frothed almond milk, cinnamon and vanilla
8 - *Cashmeregma* - Orchids
10 - *Swedenme* - Baby cardigan
11 - *Fan* - Precious Moments cross stitch
13 - *Fan* - Orchid
14 - *Kehinkle* - Square made with Portuguese knitting
19 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Machriste
19 - *Machriste* - Birthday breakfast
23 - *Kehinkle* - Hats, booties and mitts
28 - *Busyworkerbee* - Mauve Crucifix Orchid
31 - *Swedenme* - Baby set
36 - *Pacer* - Matthew's drawing / DN's knitting
40 - *Sugarsugar* - Clip (for Portuguese knitting)
41 - *Nursenikki* - Socks
44 - *Pacer* - Matthew's completed drawing
53 - *Normaedern* - Shawl
56 - *Gwen* - Knitted set of Matryoshka (Russian nesting dolls) 
60 - *Kehinkle* - PK knitting
62 - *Sassafras* - Sunset pictures
64 - *Fan* - Mini orchid in bloom
74 - *Cashmeregma* - Pumpkin / Flowering plant
77 - *Kate* - Congratulations card for Puplover
77 - *Lurker* - View from back landing
79 - *Fan* - Baileys Chocolate Parfait with Oreos
80 - *Kehinkle* - Buys from Mary Maxim's
87 - *Darowil* - Horse-drawn train / Granite Island
87 - *Normaedern* - Sourdough starter
89 - *Darowil* - Granite Island / Margaret & Becky

RECIPES
51 - *Dreamweaver* - Texas Caviar Bean Dip (link)
52 - *Rookie* - Texas Caviar (links)
79 - *Fan* - Baileys Chocolate Parfait with Oreos

CRAFTS
10 - *Sam* - Crochet galilee booties (link)
37 - *Lurker* - Micro knits (link)
73 - *Bonnie* - Fleece hat with ear flaps (link)

OTHERS
25 - *Sassafras* - Joy playing & singing (download)
29 - *Cashmeregma* - Info about orchids (+ link)
69 - *Rookie* - Extreme wind storm in Chicago (link)
75 - *Fan* - Poem for Princess Diana


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Pea soup is good. That's the way I make it.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I can't believe I saw this! I'm trying to catch up on the digests, and there it was! Be back later!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Jacklou said:


> Pea soup is good. That's the way I make it.


Hello Jackie , the pea soup is one of my favourites especially in the colder months .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, ladies for great start. Those recipes look great, Sonja. I shall read properly in the morning.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all, relaxing day for me planned after 4 days work. Another niece, beautiful girl with several disabilities, has defied doctor expectations when born and today celebrates her 18th birthday. BBQ with family to celebrate.

Sam, protein fruit smoothies are great. Into a blender, pop your fruit such as banana, strawberry or whatever yummy fruit is in season, ice cubes, and protein powder. Blend then drink. Can get protein powder at any good health food store or gym or gym support store. Have 2 or 3 a day, between meals. Seriously, Sam, 6 small meals a day, not rubbish food, is what docs probably suggest anyway. Not for those who want to lose weight.

Pic is a beautiful Bird of Paradise flower. They are popular with landscapers around where I live.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks again Sonja for starting us off. I do like the sound of your pea soup and I hope to give this a try soon, now that we are coming into soup weather, although this summer we didn't really get away from 'soup weather' up here. Feel a bit cheated as we didn't have any summer to speak of, in fact they have said it was the wettest August for a hundred years! Speaking of weather I am hoping to get some sunshine as DH and I are off to Majorca tomorrow for 10 days! I don't know what the wi-fi situation will be like so I may not be on much (or even at all) for the next wee while. Julie has kindly said she'll do my bit of the summary for me next week - thanks again Julie! Play nicely until I get back.
Kate x


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, ladies for great start. Those recipes look great, Sonja. I shall read properly in the morning.


Goodnight Norma , im off to bed too .


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for opening another week Sonja. It's good to see you joining the band of Sam's deputies! Love the sound of your pea soup and will definitely be giving that a try before long.
Thanks also to the summary ladies. 
Kate, enjoy your trip to Majorca. A bit of Majorcan sunshine will help make up for your wet summer. Which part of the island will you be staying in? Safe journey there and back.


----------



## phylled1 (Jun 19, 2011)

what do you do if the ham hock is salty as i find them a bit to salty for me


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sonja I love your opening & recipes and almost did the first one tonight....LOL....instead opened a jar of my homemade beef soup and enjoyed it. I like split pea soup but alas can't eat peas while still trying to lose weight; only 38 lbs to go!

Thanks for a wonderful summary ladies. So appreciative of your work.

Had a wonderful afternoon at knitting group. They are a wonderful group of ladies and surprise, surprise, I've been getting help learning to crochet more. Working on a lapghan that will be donated to the local cancer support center.

I'm finding myself being able to do more and more and I get healthier which is so good physically and mentally. Down side, in a way, is I'm popping in here less and less it seems. I will keep popping in but just not as often. Sending love and hugs to everyone; play nice! TTYL


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, relaxing day for me planned after 4 days work. Another niece, beautiful girl with several disabilities, has defied doctor expectations when born and today celebrates her 18th birthday. BBQ with family to celebrate.
> 
> Sam, protein fruit smoothies are great. Into a blender, pop your fruit such as banana, strawberry or whatever yummy fruit is in season, ice cubes, and protein powder. Blend then drink. Can get protein powder at any good health food store or gym or gym support store. Have 2 or 3 a day, between meals. Seriously, Sam, 6 small meals a day, not rubbish food, is what docs probably suggest anyway. Not for those who want to lose weight.
> 
> Pic is a beautiful Bird of Paradise flower. They are popular with landscapers around where I live.


I love bird of paradise flowers, have just been upto our mall and they have them in the gardens there, looking rather soggy in this mornings rain.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

phylled1 said:


> what do you do if the ham hock is salty as i find them a bit to salty for me


I usually rinse it very thoroughly before cooking, then put it in a pot covered in water, bring to boil, and repeat. That helps remove a lot of the salt.
Also you can add a potato when cooking it which takes up the excess salt also. Pea and ham soup is yummy, thanks Sonja.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks for opening another week Sonja. It's good to see you joining the band of Sam's deputies! Love the sound of your pea soup and will definitely be giving that a try before long.
> Thanks also to the summary ladies.
> Kate, enjoy your trip to Majorca. A bit of Majorcan sunshine will help make up for your wet summer. Which part of the island will you be staying in? Safe journey there and back.


Thank you. We're staying in Sa Coma, on the east coast.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks again Sonja for starting us off. I do like the sound of your pea soup and I hope to give this a try soon, now that we are coming into soup weather, although this summer we didn't really get away from 'soup weather' up here. Feel a bit cheated as we didn't have any summer to speak of, in fact they have said it was the wettest August for a hundred years! Speaking of weather I am hoping to get some sunshine as DH and I are off to Majorca tomorrow for 10 days! I don't know what the wi-fi situation will be like so I may not be on much (or even at all) for the next wee while. Julie has kindly said she'll do my bit of the summary for me next week - thanks again Julie! Play nicely until I get back.
> Kate x


Have a fantastic time!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sonja: Thanks for starting us out and thanks for the great recipes. Thanks for the summaries; do we now have Sheriff Sam and deputies plus a full possee close at hand?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, I'm really good at your first recipe! Love pea soup. Thank you for opening and giggle.
Kate & Margaret, thank you for summaries.
Kate enjoy Majorca!
Gwen, you are doing so well with weight loss and you sure have upped your energy level.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks again Sonja for starting us off. I do like the sound of your pea soup and I hope to give this a try soon, now that we are coming into soup weather, although this summer we didn't really get away from 'soup weather' up here. Feel a bit cheated as we didn't have any summer to speak of, in fact they have said it was the wettest August for a hundred years! Speaking of weather I am hoping to get some sunshine as DH and I are off to Majorca tomorrow for 10 days! I don't know what the wi-fi situation will be like so I may not be on much (or even at all) for the next wee while. Julie has kindly said she'll do my bit of the summary for me next week - thanks again Julie! Play nicely until I get back.
> Kate x


Have a lovely time Kate.

Looking out the window hard to believe yesterday was so nice. Very overcast- but not cold. Not sure now what i need to wear for the football!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, relaxing day for me planned after 4 days work. Another niece, beautiful girl with several disabilities, has defied doctor expectations when born and today celebrates her 18th birthday. BBQ with family to celebrate.
> 
> Sam, protein fruit smoothies are great. Into a blender, pop your fruit such as banana, strawberry or whatever yummy fruit is in season, ice cubes, and protein powder. Blend then drink. Can get protein powder at any good health food store or gym or gym support store. Have 2 or 3 a day, between meals. Seriously, Sam, 6 small meals a day, not rubbish food, is what docs probably suggest anyway. Not for those who want to lose weight.
> 
> Pic is a beautiful Bird of Paradise flower. They are popular with landscapers around where I live.


Love the flower. The first one I ever saw was in an arrangement in a pink musical carousel DH gave me when first DD was born. They are such an exotic and colorful specimen.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks again Sonja for starting us off. I do like the sound of your pea soup and I hope to give this a try soon, now that we are coming into soup weather, although this summer we didn't really get away from 'soup weather' up here. Feel a bit cheated as we didn't have any summer to speak of, in fact they have said it was the wettest August for a hundred years! Speaking of weather I am hoping to get some sunshine as DH and I are off to Majorca tomorrow for 10 days! I don't know what the wi-fi situation will be like so I may not be on much (or even at all) for the next wee while. Julie has kindly said she'll do my bit of the summary for me next week - thanks again Julie! Play nicely until I get back.
> Kate x


Have a wonderful holiday. You certainly are the globetrotter of late.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm an expert on your first recipe, Sonja. As to the second, we have an ongoing battle at this house when we have a wonderful Honeybaked Ham bone: split pea or navy bean! I like the idea of adding the cloved onion. I've just used jarred spices. I also add a splash of vinegar when I serve. I think I could live on soup and good bread all winter long.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for starting us off, Sonja and for the pea soup recipe. I love pea soup. Now to get the ham hock. 
Thanks to the summary ladies, I am always amazed at how you succinctly catch me up to date.
Julie, worrisome back yard. Mentioned before that I think you are getting a bit short changed for Ringo. Surely eventually that area will be fenced off, when the granny flat is finished, so Ringo can go out again without a leash. Do you think this will be happening eventually?
Lovely flower. I have never seen one in real life, so appreciate the flower. 
Meine Gute! There is another hurricane, Irma, now coming along the Atlantic coast. Those poor people..will they never get back to "normal".
Hot weather here, stopped on the way home and got 1/2 bushel of peaches to put on the drier. The ones I had on it already finished at 12 midnight so I am up vacuum packing them until almost 0100 hours. It is difficult to time them on the freeze drier as it has to get to a -30 C before the drying part kicks on. One can never know for sure when that magic number is reached and the sensors turn on the vacuum pump. They turned out great so will do another batch. 16 peaches to a batch, and I have a tray of tomatoes needing done as well. 
Off for Labor Day Monday and not on the schedule until Thursday. That meant I had to stop at Heindselman's yarn and buy two skeins of cotton yarn, which were on sale. They turned them into balls for me. Unfortunately, they had blocked off our center street turn for an open air concert, so no way to get out of my parking spot as I was in a dead end. As I looked worried, the young man at the block off barrier said, "I love my grandma. I bet you are wondering how you are to get out of here." I told him yes. " Don't worry. I will help you" and he controlled oncoming traffic until I could back out and get going. I told him thank you and that he was a credit to his mother and grandmother. So glad for him. Made my day to be treated so kindly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks for starting us off, Sonja and for the pea soup recipe. I love pea soup. Now to get the ham hock.
> Thanks to the summary ladies, I am always amazed at how you succinctly catch me up to date.
> Julie, worrisome back yard. Mentioned before that I think you are getting a bit short changed for Ringo. Surely eventually that area will be fenced off, when the granny flat is finished, so Ringo can go out again without a leash. Do you think this will be happening eventually?
> Lovely flower. I have never seen one in real life, so appreciate the flower.
> ...


That was kind of the young man- glad you could get home.
There should eventually be a new fence and gate, but it will only go up, when the Granny Flat has been built- heaven knows how long that is going to take. Meantime Ringo is being very good under all these restrictions.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear of all of the illnesses. Good health makes such a difference in our quality of life. I hope everyone begins to see improvements in their health.

I had a wonderful trip, but it is always good to be back home. School has started for DD so I haven't seen much of her. Everyone is rallying to help the victims of Harvey. It is so inspirational to see help coming from all over. Now, the Atlantic can brace for one. I hope it will not be as strong as predicted.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That was kind of the young man- glad you could get home.
> There should eventually be a new fence and gate, but it will only go up, when the Granny Flat has been built- heaven knows how long that is going to take. Meantime Ringo is being very good under all these restrictions.


You have a really neat dog. So good he is tolerating his restrictions so well. You, indeed, are a very patient person as well. You two are a great pair. I am hoping that the granny flat will go up very quickly, hopefully in a few weeks. However, considering the time it took for you to get the ramp finished, that may be wishful thinking. Are the same people doing the granny flat as did the deck? I hope not.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gwen, I'm going to take a look at the Bone Broth diet. My right knee is still hurting and unless something shows up on my MRI, it is arthritis. I know my weight has a lot to do with it, so really need to do something. My favorite is Weight Watchers, but I'm read that the BB diet helps with inflammation. Have you noticed improvement in arthritis pain? The BB Miracle Diet is a little cheaper than the book you got, so I thought I might get it first, unless you know why yours is better! LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Joy. I didn't get to my water exercise class this week but it was because the pool had a bad case of algae and they closed it for cleaning.
I did notice that the Y offers what is advertised as an easy yoga class and reading about you and Kaye Jo doing yoga I am going to check into it and just how "easy" it is....I do not get down on the floor. Since there is a weight room with equipment and I used to work out at a gym and loved it I may also see if I can tolerate it again. I know I'll have to start very slow and with low weight limits but we shall see. Lots of ideas...will see if I follow through or not. We shall see. The indoor pool at the Y is suppose to reopen (they've been replacing the roof) Sept.
12th and I'll get back to the water exercise then at least.



sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, I'm really good at your first recipe! Love pea soup. Thank you for opening and giggle.
> Kate & Margaret, thank you for summaries.
> Kate enjoy Majorca!
> Gwen, you are doing so well with weight loss and you sure have upped your energy level.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I sure have noticed an improvement! I haven't taken any pain meds (except when I pulled my back a few weeks ago) since the middle of March and I was taking either tramadol multiple times a day or Tylenol 3 w/codeine the pain was so bad. I encourage anyone with arthritis pain to read the book by Dr.Kellyanne Petrucci and give it a try. I acknowledge that all that is has you give up sounds difficult but give it the 21 days initially and I swear you will notice an improvement in how you feel. It has been a life changer for me for sure. Not only has the weight been coming off but my pain is minimal now and my energy level is increasing by leaps and bounds. I'm not familiar with the BB MIracle Diet so I can't give an opinion why what I am doing is better; I just know it has worked for me. It has confirmed for me also that dairy consumption does affect inflammation, which I had always heard too. I have a friend here who also has started it and is feeling so much better.
She just finished her first 21 days and didn't lose as much as I did the first go round but when reflecting back on what she had been doing she was not strictly adhering to the program as I have done. (kind of over did it on some fruits) She is continuing to give it a try.
What ever you decide I wish you the best.


pammie1234 said:


> Gwen, I'm going to take a look at the Bone Broth diet. My right knee is still hurting and unless something shows up on my MRI, it is arthritis. I know my weight has a lot to do with it, so really need to do something. My favorite is Weight Watchers, but I'm read that the BB diet helps with inflammation. Have you noticed improvement in arthritis pain? The BB Miracle Diet is a little cheaper than the book you got, so I thought I might get it first, unless you know why yours is better! LOL


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, hope the yoga class works for you. I am hoping to get back to pool. It would be a real treat for me.
My right knee is not happy with me. Looked on calendar and didn't see appt for Dr. Taylor. But I'm pretty sure I have one in Sept. will call the office on Tuesday. I guess the steroid injection is wearing off.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi y'all, thank you Sonja and summary ladies for the start of a new week, I'm so far behind on last week at this point, well all of today anyway, but I'll try to get that caught up tomorrow. 
Today was grocery day, so Marla and I were running errands and shopping from 9am until we finally got home around 4pm then David and I ran to the bbq place and got some of their ribs to try, not bad. 
I haven't heard from my Uncle today, so I told my cousin that we are going to go see DU in the hospital tomorrow and I'll let him know what's going on. I didn't want to call DU this evening in case he's sleeping. 
I started my new mystery sock, my first knitting pattern that uses beads, not too hard once you get the idea but getting that little crochet hook through the bead with the yarn still on it is not so easy at first. 
Well I have a lot to catch up on, 
Marilyn, I'm so sorry that the time has come so soon to put Ray in a nursing home, you've done everything you can do physically, but I know this is breaking your heart. I'm glad that the children are helping you, its much easier when everyone is on the same page. 
I know there were plenty of other things I was going to comment on but CRAFT has struck. 
Keeping everyone in need and prayers, hoping that everyone that have been impacted by the storm are going to be able to recover. 
Oh, Bubba, my uncles dog that I'm looking after, seems to be adapting pretty well, isn't opposed to the kennel at night or when we're gone during the day, so that's a major plus. He's also fine with the bellyband when loose in the house and he's going outside with everyone else pretty well, he's passed out on the couch with Mocha right now. 
Okay, now to get caught up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, relaxing day for me planned after 4 days work. Another niece, beautiful girl with several disabilities, has defied doctor expectations when born and today celebrates her 18th birthday. BBQ with family to celebrate.
> 
> Sam, protein fruit smoothies are great. Into a blender, pop your fruit such as banana, strawberry or whatever yummy fruit is in season, ice cubes, and protein powder. Blend then drink. Can get protein powder at any good health food store or gym or gym support store. Have 2 or 3 a day, between meals. Seriously, Sam, 6 small meals a day, not rubbish food, is what docs probably suggest anyway. Not for those who want to lose weight.
> 
> Pic is a beautiful Bird of Paradise flower. They are popular with landscapers around where I live.


Happy 18th Birthday to you Niece, and it was very sensible of her to defy doctors expectations and she should feel free to continue to do so. :sm24: 
Lovely bird of paradise flower, how I wish they would grow here. :sm03:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks again Sonja for starting us off. I do like the sound of your pea soup and I hope to give this a try soon, now that we are coming into soup weather, although this summer we didn't really get away from 'soup weather' up here. Feel a bit cheated as we didn't have any summer to speak of, in fact they have said it was the wettest August for a hundred years! Speaking of weather I am hoping to get some sunshine as DH and I are off to Majorca tomorrow for 10 days! I don't know what the wi-fi situation will be like so I may not be on much (or even at all) for the next wee while. Julie has kindly said she'll do my bit of the summary for me next week - thanks again Julie! Play nicely until I get back.
> Kate x


Have a great/safe trip Kate, don't forget the camera. :sm17:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sonja I love your opening & recipes and almost did the first one tonight....LOL....instead opened a jar of my homemade beef soup and enjoyed it. I like split pea soup but alas can't eat peas while still trying to lose weight; only 38 lbs to go!
> 
> Thanks for a wonderful summary ladies. So appreciative of your work.
> 
> ...


That's great Gwen!!! 
We do miss you when you are not here, but know that you are doing good things for yourself and we're here when you do have time to drop in.
Love and hugs back at yuh!! XOXO


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I usually rinse it very thoroughly before cooking, then put it in a pot covered in water, bring to boil, and repeat. That helps remove a lot of the salt.
> Also you can add a potato when cooking it which takes up the excess salt also. Pea and ham soup is yummy, thanks Sonja.


I was going to say the same thing, so I'm glad that for once I read further before posting. lol :sm24:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I sure have noticed an improvement! I haven't taken any pain meds (except when I pulled my back a few weeks ago) since the middle of March and I was taking either tramadol multiple times a day or Tylenol 3 w/codeine the pain was so bad. I encourage anyone with arthritis pain to read the book by Dr.Kellyanne Petrucci and give it a try. I acknowledge that all that is has you give up sounds difficult but give it the 21 days initially and I swear you will notice an improvement in how you feel. It has been a life changer for me for sure. Not only has the weight been coming off but my pain is minimal now and my energy level is increasing by leaps and bounds. I'm not familiar with the BB MIracle Diet so I can't give an opinion why what I am doing is better; I just know it has worked for me. It has confirmed for me also that dairy consumption does affect inflammation, which I had always heard too. I have a friend here who also has started it and is feeling so much better.
> She just finished her first 21 days and didn't lose as much as I did the first go round but when reflecting back on what she had been doing she was not strictly adhering to the program as I have done. (kind of over did it on some fruits) She is continuing to give it a try.
> What ever you decide I wish you the best.


I think I'll go ahead and get your book. You are evidence that it works! I can only hope to be as consistent as you!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I just saw on yahoo that a man fleeing the police jumped into shark infested waters! I guess that was better than being arrested! I have to go back and see if he survived!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks for starting us off, Sonja and for the pea soup recipe. I love pea soup. Now to get the ham hock.
> Thanks to the summary ladies, I am always amazed at how you succinctly catch me up to date.
> Julie, worrisome back yard. Mentioned before that I think you are getting a bit short changed for Ringo. Surely eventually that area will be fenced off, when the granny flat is finished, so Ringo can go out again without a leash. Do you think this will be happening eventually?
> Lovely flower. I have never seen one in real life, so appreciate the flower.
> ...


What a wonderful young man, he's indeed a credit to them. :sm24: 
Your peaches sound wonderful. 
I have a bad feeling that this is going to be a really bad hurricane season all around, but I hope that the one coming in to the Atlantic falls apart over the water.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That was kind of the young man- glad you could get home.
> There should eventually be a new fence and gate, but it will only go up, when the Granny Flat has been built- heaven knows how long that is going to take. Meantime Ringo is being very good under all these restrictions.


It's a good thing that Ringo is such a good boy, I hope that they are done fairly quickly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I am so sorry to hear of all of the illnesses. Good health makes such a difference in our quality of life. I hope everyone begins to see improvements in their health.
> 
> I had a wonderful trip, but it is always good to be back home. School has started for DD so I haven't seen much of her. Everyone is rallying to help the victims of Harvey. It is so inspirational to see help coming from all over. Now, the Atlantic can brace for one. I hope it will not be as strong as predicted.


Glad you had a great trip but glad you're back too. 
I agree, it's great to see everyone kicking in in one way or another to help, and I pray that Irma has a nervous breakdown over the Atlantic and falls apart before hitting land.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I just saw on yahoo that a man fleeing the police jumped into shark infested waters! I guess that was better than being arrested! I have to go back and see if he survived!


 :sm06: Keep us posted on whether he lived or not, enquiring minds what to know. :sm23:


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

hi all, good sounding recipe, not quite soup weather here, but i am ready. My sister and BIL came in from Nashville, TN, drove through some horrible weather, weather alerts kept going off for tornado warnings for the areas, they were driving through. took an hr longer than planned. we all stayed up here till midnight, talking and catching up, BIL moved and installed 2 tvs on the wall for me, put a bigger one in my bedroom, love it. put small one in the den, where it will be fine when i sit in there and paint. He was making fun of the little tv in bedroom, he came out holding it up to his ear like a cell phone, he cracks me up. anyway, last night i felt like i was at the drive in movie with that big screen.
he put in a new bathroom light in guest bath, going to put a new ceiling light next time. He also made my back door more secure and put me a huge new sliding lock, i always say to keep the murderer out, then today, we worked out in the yard, oh my, my sister was using the hedge trimer and got the red tips done nicely in front of the house, i cut down the over grown four oclock flowers, looks so much nicer, my nephew came and did the mowing, i usually pay him 30 each wk for doing it. i can do most of it with riding but it gives him extra money, so i have let him do it this summer. then we got started on my carport, piled up, so we organized and put this big cabinet up that bj planned to put on the wall,i gave my BIL our Holland flameless grill, since bj is gone i doubt i ever use it again, and the grill cost $600, we used money we got from a fender bender to get it yrs ago, all the parts are replaceable, and its like new. i also had 2 full gas bottles to go with it. i would rather someone get use out of it and they cook out and grill out often. anyway, we all drifted in and cleaned up, he left to go on up to his families for the night and we all have been invited by his bro. to come and enjoy the day with them, so i guess since mom and Leslie want to go, i will go also. i think Kolby is going to tag along, after all he is a growing college kid and its free food. 
I was going to stir fry some veggies and make a caprize salad for supper, but after the work out today, i said lets just go out and eat mexican. so much nicer for someone to wait on us. 
back later


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

The young man did survive! He said that in retrospect, it was a stupid thing to do! I think there was only 1-5 foot shark, but that is 1 too many!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> You have a really neat dog. So good he is tolerating his restrictions so well. You, indeed, are a very patient person as well. You two are a great pair. I am hoping that the granny flat will go up very quickly, hopefully in a few weeks. However, considering the time it took for you to get the ramp finished, that may be wishful thinking. Are the same people doing the granny flat as did the deck? I hope not.


Yes it is the same crew, with a few additions. A lot will depend on what the weather does.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi all, good sounding recipe, not quite soup weather here, but i am ready. My sister and BIL came in from Nashville, TN, drove through some horrible weather, weather alerts kept going off for tornado warnings for the areas, they were driving through. took an hr longer than planned. we all stayed up here till midnight, talking and catching up, BIL moved and installed 2 tvs on the wall for me, put a bigger one in my bedroom, love it. put small one in the den, where it will be fine when i sit in there and paint. He was making fun of the little tv in bedroom, he came out holding it up to his ear like a cell phone, he cracks me up. anyway, last night i felt like i was at the drive in movie with that big screen.
> he put in a new bathroom light in guest bath, going to put a new ceiling light next time. He also made my back door more secure and put me a huge new sliding lock, i always say to keep the murderer out, then today, we worked out in the yard, oh my, my sister was using the hedge trimer and got the red tips done nicely in front of the house, i cut down the over grown four oclock flowers, looks so much nicer, my nephew came and did the mowing, i usually pay him 30 each wk for doing it. i can do most of it with riding but it gives him extra money, so i have let him do it this summer. then we got started on my carport, piled up, so we organized and put this big cabinet up that bj planned to put on the wall,i gave my BIL our Holland flameless grill, since bj is gone i doubt i ever use it again, and the grill cost $600, we used money we got from a fender bender to get it yrs ago, all the parts are replaceable, and its like new. i also had 2 full gas bottles to go with it. i would rather someone get use out of it and they cook out and grill out often. anyway, we all drifted in and cleaned up, he left to go on up to his families for the night and we all have been invited by his bro. to come and enjoy the day with them, so i guess since mom and Leslie want to go, i will go also. i think Kolby is going to tag along, after all he is a growing college kid and its free food.
> I was going to stir fry some veggies and make a caprize salad for supper, but after the work out today, i said lets just go out and eat mexican. so much nicer for someone to wait on us.
> back later


I'm so glad that they didn't run into any tornado's just the warnings, it sounds like a bit of a hair raising trip. 
You all have accomplished a lot in a small amount of time, out for dinner sounds like a great plan. 
:sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> The young man did survive! He said that in retrospect, it was a stupid thing to do! I think there was only 1-5 foot shark, but that is 1 too many!


LOL!! Well hopefully that shark scared some sense into him. 
I agree, 1 shark of any size is 1 to many, I like mine on a plate please.

And on that note, good night to all and to all a good night. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's a good thing that Ringo is such a good boy, I hope that they are done fairly quickly.


I would hope so too, but I will not be holding my breath. Ringo is the delight of my life these days.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi all, good sounding recipe, not quite soup weather here, but i am ready. My sister and BIL came in from Nashville, TN, drove through some horrible weather, weather alerts kept going off for tornado warnings for the areas, they were driving through. took an hr longer than planned. we all stayed up here till midnight, talking and catching up, BIL moved and installed 2 tvs on the wall for me, put a bigger one in my bedroom, love it. put small one in the den, where it will be fine when i sit in there and paint. He was making fun of the little tv in bedroom, he came out holding it up to his ear like a cell phone, he cracks me up. anyway, last night i felt like i was at the drive in movie with that big screen.
> he put in a new bathroom light in guest bath, going to put a new ceiling light next time. He also made my back door more secure and put me a huge new sliding lock, i always say to keep the murderer out, then today, we worked out in the yard, oh my, my sister was using the hedge trimer and got the red tips done nicely in front of the house, i cut down the over grown four oclock flowers, looks so much nicer, my nephew came and did the mowing, i usually pay him 30 each wk for doing it. i can do most of it with riding but it gives him extra money, so i have let him do it this summer. then we got started on my carport, piled up, so we organized and put this big cabinet up that bj planned to put on the wall,i gave my BIL our Holland flameless grill, since bj is gone i doubt i ever use it again, and the grill cost $600, we used money we got from a fender bender to get it yrs ago, all the parts are replaceable, and its like new. i also had 2 full gas bottles to go with it. i would rather someone get use out of it and they cook out and grill out often. anyway, we all drifted in and cleaned up, he left to go on up to his families for the night and we all have been invited by his bro. to come and enjoy the day with them, so i guess since mom and Leslie want to go, i will go also. i think Kolby is going to tag along, after all he is a growing college kid and its free food.
> I was going to stir fry some veggies and make a caprize salad for supper, but after the work out today, i said lets just go out and eat mexican. so much nicer for someone to wait on us.
> back later


My word, you had a busy day! Mexican as a treat for afters sounds great. Glad you have a good lock on the door. I plan one day to have a tv in my bedroom, find the thought quite appealing!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

phylled1 said:


> what do you do if the ham hock is salty as i find them a bit to salty for me


I've read if you add a potato cut in 1/2 & remove it & throw away, it will soak up a lot of excess salt. I've never tried it myself. Has anyone ever done it?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> I usually rinse it very thoroughly before cooking, then put it in a pot covered in water, bring to boil, and repeat. That helps remove a lot of the salt.
> Also you can add a potato when cooking it which takes up the excess salt also. Pea and ham soup is yummy, thanks Sonja.


I should have read farther before commenting????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've read if you add a potato cut in 1/2 & remove it & throw away, it will soak up a lot of excess salt. I've never tried it myself. Has anyone ever Les?


I often do it- helps to control a fierce curry too- I find it easy just to grate in the potato, and carry on cooking the whatever.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, thanks for starting us off, as you say, I can't believe another week has gone by. I've never made pea soup, I'll have to try it this winter.

Kate & Margaret, thanks for doing the summaries.

Kate, hope you have a great vacation.


There were lots if people at the funeral, I saw many I haven't seen for many years. The family all know there mom is now in a better place so was a celebration of life rather than a sad affair.

We didn't end up going to the supper at the Canada 150 thing tonight as DH was working & didn't want to quit early but we went to the entertainment later, it was Saskatchewan Express, they are a group of music & dance students & they put in a very good show


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Pea soup is good. That's the way I make it.


Love pea soup! I always include some chopped celery, but have never added ginger. Will definitely try that! Thank you Sonja for starting and thanks to those who contributed to the summary.

I've had a bunch of frustrating but not really too serious house issues this week that took a lot of time and phone "juice" that had me needing to charge my phone in the middle of the day some days. But all are resolved now, the girls are so happy to be back with each other and I think my blood pressure is back down closer to where it should be.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> *Sonja * (Swedenme) is starting us off this week.......
> 
> Hello Ladies and Sam
> It's that time of the week again don't blink or it will be that time again the days seem to be going so fast. The weather has been really lovely here this week hopefully it will stay that way all through September ( sorry Cathy ) .
> ...


Thanks Sonja for starting us off and thanks to the summary ladies also. Sonja I think you will get your wish of sunshine till end of September after all...Not very Springlike weather here as yet. LOL. I love your first recipe...funny. Also do love Pea and ham soup mmm.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, relaxing day for me planned after 4 days work. Another niece, beautiful girl with several disabilities, has defied doctor expectations when born and today celebrates her 18th birthday. BBQ with family to celebrate.
> 
> Sam, protein fruit smoothies are great. Into a blender, pop your fruit such as banana, strawberry or whatever yummy fruit is in season, ice cubes, and protein powder. Blend then drink. Can get protein powder at any good health food store or gym or gym support store. Have 2 or 3 a day, between meals. Seriously, Sam, 6 small meals a day, not rubbish food, is what docs probably suggest anyway. Not for those who want to lose weight.
> 
> Pic is a beautiful Bird of Paradise flower. They are popular with landscapers around where I live.


Happy Birthday to your niece. My friend has some gorgeous bird of paradise plants in her garden. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sonja I love your opening & recipes and almost did the first one tonight....LOL....instead opened a jar of my homemade beef soup and enjoyed it. I like split pea soup but alas can't eat peas while still trying to lose weight; only 38 lbs to go!
> 
> Thanks for a wonderful summary ladies. So appreciative of your work.
> 
> ...


I am so glad you are feeling healthier and more active and getting out more having fun... glad you will still pop in when you can. Love and hugs back.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Heather, lovely flowers. Happy birthday to your niece, great that she has done so much better than expected.

Gwen, you are really doing amazing on that diet & so great that it's helping your pain.

Julie, I sure hope the construction doesn't take as long as your ramp or you may have that mess for years.

I sure hope the new hurricane doesn't cause troubles, poor Texas is enough without another area to worry about.

Well, time to get off to bed


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes it is the same crew, with a few additions. A lot will depend on what the weather does.


Fingers crossed the rain leaves you and they can get on with it and wont take so very long. I hope they work full days on this job this time.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, relaxing day for me planned after 4 days work. Another niece, beautiful girl with several disabilities, has defied doctor expectations when born and today celebrates her 18th birthday. BBQ with family to celebrate.
> 
> Sam, protein fruit smoothies are great. Into a blender, pop your fruit such as banana, strawberry or whatever yummy fruit is in season, ice cubes, and protein powder. Blend then drink. Can get protein powder at any good health food store or gym or gym support store. Have 2 or 3 a day, between meals. Seriously, Sam, 6 small meals a day, not rubbish food, is what docs probably suggest anyway. Not for those who want to lose weight.
> 
> Pic is a beautiful Bird of Paradise flower. They are popular with landscapers around where I live.


Beautiful flower Heather and a happy birthday to your niece, hope you and your family all had a good time


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Thanks again Sonja for starting us off. I do like the sound of your pea soup and I hope to give this a try soon, now that we are coming into soup weather, although this summer we didn't really get away from 'soup weather' up here. Feel a bit cheated as we didn't have any summer to speak of, in fact they have said it was the wettest August for a hundred years! Speaking of weather I am hoping to get some sunshine as DH and I are off to Majorca tomorrow for 10 days! I don't know what the wi-fi situation will be like so I may not be on much (or even at all) for the next wee while. Julie has kindly said she'll do my bit of the summary for me next week - thanks again Julie! Play nicely until I get back.
> Kate x


We haven't had a brilliant summer either , it wasn't horrible or cold just not continuous days of clear blue sunny days like we had in spring 
Hope you have a fantastic holiday , you won't want to come home if the weather turns nasty here


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Thanks for opening another week Sonja. It's good to see you joining the band of Sam's deputies! Love the sound of your pea soup and will definitely be giving that a try before long.
> Thanks also to the summary ladies.
> Kate, enjoy your trip to Majorca. A bit of Majorcan sunshine will help make up for your wet summer. Which part of the island will you be staying in? Safe journey there and back.


Thanks Angela , I'm going to ignore my youngest who moans when I make soup and then proceeds to eat 2 bowlfuls and make some this week , maybe Thursday ????as for some reason that is when it gets served in Sweden a bit like here when they eat fish on Fridays


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sonja I love your opening & recipes and almost did the first one tonight....LOL....instead opened a jar of my homemade beef soup and enjoyed it. I like split pea soup but alas can't eat peas while still trying to lose weight; only 38 lbs to go!
> 
> Thanks for a wonderful summary ladies. So appreciative of your work.
> 
> ...


We miss you Gwen but glad it's a good reason , don't forget to post a picture of your crochet lapghan would love to see it


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Have a wonderful holiday. You certainly are the globetrotter of late.


The joy of retirement!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks for starting us off, Sonja and for the pea soup recipe. I love pea soup. Now to get the ham hock.
> Thanks to the summary ladies, I am always amazed at how you succinctly catch me up to date.
> Julie, worrisome back yard. Mentioned before that I think you are getting a bit short changed for Ringo. Surely eventually that area will be fenced off, when the granny flat is finished, so Ringo can go out again without a leash. Do you think this will be happening eventually?
> Lovely flower. I have never seen one in real life, so appreciate the flower.
> ...


What a nice young man. :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Joy. I didn't get to my water exercise class this week but it was because the pool had a bad case of algae and they closed it for cleaning.
> I did notice that the Y offers what is advertised as an easy yoga class and reading about you and Kaye Jo doing yoga I am going to check into it and just how "easy" it is....I do not get down on the floor. Since there is a weight room with equipment and I used to work out at a gym and loved it I may also see if I can tolerate it again. I know I'll have to start very slow and with low weight limits but we shall see. Lots of ideas...will see if I follow through or not. We shall see. The indoor pool at the Y is suppose to reopen (they've been replacing the roof) Sept.
> 12th and I'll get back to the water exercise then at least.


Gwen, the increase in your energy levels is amazing. Well done you!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, relaxing day for me planned after 4 days work. Another niece, beautiful girl with several disabilities, has defied doctor expectations when born and today celebrates her 18th birthday. BBQ with family to celebrate.
> 
> Sam, protein fruit smoothies are great. Into a blender, pop your fruit such as banana, strawberry or whatever yummy fruit is in season, ice cubes, and protein powder. Blend then drink. Can get protein powder at any good health food store or gym or gym support store. Have 2 or 3 a day, between meals. Seriously, Sam, 6 small meals a day, not rubbish food, is what docs probably suggest anyway. Not for those who want to lose weight.
> 
> Pic is a beautiful Bird of Paradise flower. They are popular with landscapers around where I live.


That is beautiful. Occasionally I have had a posh bouquet with a few in.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> Thanks again Sonja for starting us off. I do like the sound of your pea soup and I hope to give this a try soon, now that we are coming into soup weather, although this summer we didn't really get away from 'soup weather' up here. Feel a bit cheated as we didn't have any summer to speak of, in fact they have said it was the wettest August for a hundred years! Speaking of weather I am hoping to get some sunshine as DH and I are off to Majorca tomorrow for 10 days! I don't know what the wi-fi situation will be like so I may not be on much (or even at all) for the next wee while. Julie has kindly said she'll do my bit of the summary for me next week - thanks again Julie! Play nicely until I get back.
> Kate x


We will be good while you are away. Have a great holiday :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks for starting us off, Sonja and for the pea soup recipe. I love pea soup. Now to get the ham hock.
> Thanks to the summary ladies, I am always amazed at how you succinctly catch me up to date.
> Julie, worrisome back yard. Mentioned before that I think you are getting a bit short changed for Ringo. Surely eventually that area will be fenced off, when the granny flat is finished, so Ringo can go out again without a leash. Do you think this will be happening eventually?
> Lovely flower. I have never seen one in real life, so appreciate the flower.
> ...


That is a lovely story. Bless him, his mother and grandmother.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would hope so too, but I will not be holding my breath. Ringo is the delight of my life these days.


Julie, that is a wonderful tribute to Ringo.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks for starting us off, Sonja and for the pea soup recipe. I love pea soup. Now to get the ham hock.
> Thanks to the summary ladies, I am always amazed at how you succinctly catch me up to date.
> Julie, worrisome back yard. Mentioned before that I think you are getting a bit short changed for Ringo. Surely eventually that area will be fenced off, when the granny flat is finished, so Ringo can go out again without a leash. Do you think this will be happening eventually?
> Lovely flower. I have never seen one in real life, so appreciate the flower.
> ...


That was nice of the young man to help you, but really dumb of the planners to block off the road before all cars were out of the area. A simple "no parking" sign might have been nice.

Mein Gott is right. Hopefully, there will be no landfall on the East coast. Because Houston is so low and marshy, the water is still rising as the rivers and bayous overflow. There is a chemical plant that has had explosions and will continue to do so. One town has no hope of repairing water delivery system for at least a few more days. I know lots of people spending their holiday heading that way or volunteering somewhere to help for immediate needs but it will be years before all the damage is assessed and repaired.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi y'all, thank you Sonja and summary ladies for the start of a new week, I'm so far behind on last week at this point, well all of today anyway, but I'll try to get that caught up tomorrow.
> Today was grocery day, so Marla and I were running errands and shopping from 9am until we finally got home around 4pm then David and I ran to the bbq place and got some of their ribs to try, not bad.
> I haven't heard from my Uncle today, so I told my cousin that we are going to go see DU in the hospital tomorrow and I'll let him know what's going on. I didn't want to call DU this evening in case he's sleeping.
> I started my new mystery sock, my first knitting pattern that uses beads, not too hard once you get the idea but getting that little crochet hook through the bead with the yarn still on it is not so easy at first.
> ...


Kaye, check out a video on doing the beads with a dental floss gizmo. It has some advantages over the crochet hook in that it is flexible and has no hook to split the yarn. I have always pre-strung my beads and pushed them up as needed but hat can be tough on a delicate yarn. Funny that you are doing beaded sox. I just pulled out my pattern for doing beaded shamrocks on the cuff. i have the beads but need to find some solid green yarn the right color. Maybe by St. Patrick's Day?

Hope there is progress on getting Uncle diagnosed and a plan in place for his care when you see him tomorrow. He may well need you to advocate for him until his kid's are back.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi all, good sounding recipe, not quite soup weather here, but i am ready. My sister and BIL came in from Nashville, TN, drove through some horrible weather, weather alerts kept going off for tornado warnings for the areas, they were driving through. took an hr longer than planned. we all stayed up here till midnight, talking and catching up, BIL moved and installed 2 tvs on the wall for me, put a bigger one in my bedroom, love it. put small one in the den, where it will be fine when i sit in there and paint. He was making fun of the little tv in bedroom, he came out holding it up to his ear like a cell phone, he cracks me up. anyway, last night i felt like i was at the drive in movie with that big screen.
> he put in a new bathroom light in guest bath, going to put a new ceiling light next time. He also made my back door more secure and put me a huge new sliding lock, i always say to keep the murderer out, then today, we worked out in the yard, oh my, my sister was using the hedge trimer and got the red tips done nicely in front of the house, i cut down the over grown four oclock flowers, looks so much nicer, my nephew came and did the mowing, i usually pay him 30 each wk for doing it. i can do most of it with riding but it gives him extra money, so i have let him do it this summer. then we got started on my carport, piled up, so we organized and put this big cabinet up that bj planned to put on the wall,i gave my BIL our Holland flameless grill, since bj is gone i doubt i ever use it again, and the grill cost $600, we used money we got from a fender bender to get it yrs ago, all the parts are replaceable, and its like new. i also had 2 full gas bottles to go with it. i would rather someone get use out of it and they cook out and grill out often. anyway, we all drifted in and cleaned up, he left to go on up to his families for the night and we all have been invited by his bro. to come and enjoy the day with them, so i guess since mom and Leslie want to go, i will go also. i think Kolby is going to tag along, after all he is a growing college kid and its free food.
> I was going to stir fry some veggies and make a caprize salad for supper, but after the work out today, i said lets just go out and eat mexican. so much nicer for someone to wait on us.
> back later


WOW, you really accomplished a lot! My grandmother always had four o'cocks along one side of the house in Springfield, IL and I used to collect the seeds They remind me of peppercorns. I wonder if they would grow here. Probably not, as I've never seen any.

Enjoy the day tomorrow. I was thinking about your sister and BIL with the weather and hope they have a good drive back.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Darn, almost 5 AM and I want to do some shopping tomorrow and the cuddly kitten has just come out to sit on chest and make me go to bed so I will post my few pictures tomorrow and say good-night.

GWEN.... see if there is a chair yoga class. No floor involved and still some good stretches. If not, just skip the floor poses. The instructor can help you find ones that you can do comfortably.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

We comfortably won our first final football match. So play again next week- against the team my siblings all go for (and a very good friend also). So unless a baby is making it's arrival or just done so I will be there next Sunday. Should be there but the last couple if we keep winning getting more problematic.
Didn't win consecutive games all year until round 15 and won the last 4 plus this one. In fact we had only won 4 games up till then! No wonder I had decided we wouldn't get into the finals- expecting us to win 4 in a row when we had only won 4 up to then!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

We are off to visit niece and I'm taking needles and yarn as my sister thinks she can learn to knit socks in an afternoon , I was to polite to say what I thought of that idea ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> We comfortably won our first final football match. So play again next week- against the team my siblings all go for (and a very good friend also). So unless a baby is making it's arrival or just done so I will be there next Sunday. Should be there but the last couple if we keep winning getting more problematic.
> Didn't win consecutive games all year until round 15 and won the last 4 plus this one. In fact we had only won 4 games up till then! No wonder I had decided we wouldn't get into the finals- expecting us to win 4 in a row when we had only won 4 up to then!


 :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Love pea soup! I always include some chopped celery, but have never added ginger. Will definitely try that! Thank you Sonja for starting and thanks to those who contributed to the summary.
> 
> I've had a bunch of frustrating but not really too serious house issues this week that took a lot of time and phone "juice" that had me needing to charge my phone in the middle of the day some days. But all are resolved now, the girls are so happy to be back with each other and I think my blood pressure is back down closer to where it should be.


Glad you are recovering!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Heather, lovely flowers. Happy birthday to your niece, great that she has done so much better than expected.
> 
> Gwen, you are really doing amazing on that diet & so great that it's helping your pain.
> 
> ...


I suspect it will be a similar saga, Bonnie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Fingers crossed the rain leaves you and they can get on with it and wont take so very long. I hope they work full days on this job this time.


Thanks Cathy- they've already cost me $70, they managed to damage my Satellite dish for the Telly. Was not prepared to go back to the year I coped without one at all, as I paid off the bond.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, that is a wonderful tribute to Ringo.


He truly is a special dog! Keeping my bed warm, just now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Cathy- they've already cost me $70, they managed to damage my Satellite dish for the Telly. Was not prepared to go back to the year I coped without one at all, as I paid off the bond.


Oh no... :sm03: That isnt fair that you had to pay for that if they damaged it. :sm25:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> He truly is a special dog! Keeping my bed warm, just now.


Good boy Ringo... :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> We comfortably won our first final football match. So play again next week- against the team my siblings all go for (and a very good friend also). So unless a baby is making it's arrival or just done so I will be there next Sunday. Should be there but the last couple if we keep winning getting more problematic.
> Didn't win consecutive games all year until round 15 and won the last 4 plus this one. In fact we had only won 4 games up till then! No wonder I had decided we wouldn't get into the finals- expecting us to win 4 in a row when we had only won 4 up to then!


Good on them! I'm wondering too, when bubs will make his/her entrance!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We are off to visit niece and I'm taking needles and yarn as my sister thinks she can learn to knit socks in an afternoon , I was to polite to say what I thought of that idea ????


Of course, you don't contradict an older sibling!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've read if you add a potato cut in 1/2 & remove it & throw away, it will soak up a lot of excess salt. I've never tried it myself. Has anyone ever done it?


I have done it in a spaghetti sauce and it worked.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh no... :sm03: That isnt fair that you had to pay for that if they damaged it. :sm25:


Problem is I've only got circumstantial evidence- it happened on a day when they were working here- I was out for a lot of it, and I don't normally turn on the telly till around 4pm., Also it is attached VERY low. so really always at risk when the kids are out playing ball.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good boy Ringo... :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You and your family sure got a lot done. Tell them I could use them at my house...LOL. Sounds like you are having a nice visit and a productive one to boot!


Southern Gal said:


> hi all, good sounding recipe, not quite soup weather here, but i am ready. My sister and BIL came in from Nashville, TN, drove through some horrible weather, weather alerts kept going off for tornado warnings for the areas, they were driving through. took an hr longer than planned. we all stayed up here till midnight, talking and catching up, BIL moved and installed 2 tvs on the wall for me, put a bigger one in my bedroom, love it. put small one in the den, where it will be fine when i sit in there and paint. He was making fun of the little tv in bedroom, he came out holding it up to his ear like a cell phone, he cracks me up. anyway, last night i felt like i was at the drive in movie with that big screen.
> he put in a new bathroom light in guest bath, going to put a new ceiling light next time. He also made my back door more secure and put me a huge new sliding lock, i always say to keep the murderer out, then today, we worked out in the yard, oh my, my sister was using the hedge trimer and got the red tips done nicely in front of the house, i cut down the over grown four oclock flowers, looks so much nicer, my nephew came and did the mowing, i usually pay him 30 each wk for doing it. i can do most of it with riding but it gives him extra money, so i have let him do it this summer. then we got started on my carport, piled up, so we organized and put this big cabinet up that bj planned to put on the wall,i gave my BIL our Holland flameless grill, since bj is gone i doubt i ever use it again, and the grill cost $600, we used money we got from a fender bender to get it yrs ago, all the parts are replaceable, and its like new. i also had 2 full gas bottles to go with it. i would rather someone get use out of it and they cook out and grill out often. anyway, we all drifted in and cleaned up, he left to go on up to his families for the night and we all have been invited by his bro. to come and enjoy the day with them, so i guess since mom and Leslie want to go, i will go also. i think Kolby is going to tag along, after all he is a growing college kid and its free food.
> I was going to stir fry some veggies and make a caprize salad for supper, but after the work out today, i said lets just go out and eat mexican. so much nicer for someone to wait on us.
> back later


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow, you're already on page 6. Just marking my spot - back later.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I put a potato in a very salty and spicy chili, and it did help! The hotness, not so much. My ex had put so many jalapeños in it that we could only eat a little at a time. We would walk by with a chip and dip it in the chili and my mouth would burn forever! I think we ended up adding more meat and tomatoes to help. We could have fed an army!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for the opening, ladies. Sonja, pea soup sounds good at this time of year. Kate, enjoy your stay in Majorca, wish I could hide in your suitcase. 

Bird of paradise are so beautiful. I had one many years ago and it took ages for it to bloom but it was worth it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That was nice of the young man to help you, but really dumb of the planners to block off the road before all cars were out of the area. A simple "no parking" sign might have been nice.
> 
> Mein Gott is right. Hopefully, there will be no landfall on the East coast. Because Houston is so low and marshy, the water is still rising as the rivers and bayous overflow. There is a chemical plant that has had explosions and will continue to do so. One town has no hope of repairing water delivery system for at least a few more days. I know lots of people spending their holiday heading that way or volunteering somewhere to help for immediate needs but it will be years before all the damage is assessed and repaired.


What a terrible disaster. Seems so strange so many cities are built at or below sea level. Makes me glad I am so far inland.
Our friends were to go in December for a month in Corpus Christi, I wonder if the place they were to stay is even still standing as it's some sort of resort right on the ocean, town houses or cabins, I think.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We are off to visit niece and I'm taking needles and yarn as my sister thinks she can learn to knit socks in an afternoon , I was to polite to say what I thought of that idea ????


Have a nice visit.
Does your sister at least know how to knit already? Or are you starting from scratch?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Cathy- they've already cost me $70, they managed to damage my Satellite dish for the Telly. Was not prepared to go back to the year I coped without one at all, as I paid off the bond.


I think they should have had to pay for the damage, not you. I would be asking the landlord to get after them


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

SouthernGal, I hope you enjoy having your family visit & so great they are helping get so much done.

Gwen, we miss you here but it's wonderful you are feeling so much better you can be out & about.

Margaret, great you team is doing so well, hope the new grandbsby makes its entrance at the right time so you don't have to miss

For those of you who don't have big plans for the long weekend, I got an email from Craftsy saying on Monday all classes are free to watch.
https://so-sew-easy.com/stream-1200-craftsy-classes-free/?utm_source=MadMimi&utm_medium=email&utm_content=I+want+to+alert+you+to+this+special+opportunity+to+view+the+whole+Craftsy+catalog+%281200++classes%29+for+FREE%21%21&utm_campaign=20170902_m141239420_I+want+to+alert+you+to+this+special+opportunity+to+view+the+whole+Craftsy+catalog+%281200++classes%29+for+FREE%21%21&utm_term=++Read+More+Here++

Julie, I see there's a class on Portuguese knitting & Sonja, there's one on tips for new quilters. I was doing a quick scan through ????????????not so quick since 1200 to choose from???? I thought I would bookmark what interested me, then I can use my free time wisely on Monday


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I put a potato in a very salty and spicy chili, and it did help! The hotness, not so much. My ex had put so many jalapeños in it that we could only eat a little at a time. We would walk by with a chip and dip it in the chili and my mouth would burn forever! I think we ended up adding more meat and tomatoes to help. We could have fed an army!


I have never had jalapenos, but I did calm a hot curry (made with packet chilli) recently by my grated potato treatment.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Saving place.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think they should have had to pay for the damage, not you. I would be asking the landlord to get after them


when I get the bill, I will be forwarding it to him, problem largely is I was out for a number of hours the day it happened, so it is sort of circumstantial, but he (mr Fixit) had to screw two parts back together. They have to have known they had clonked it. It did not happen when the excavator was working there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> SouthernGal, I hope you enjoy having your family visit & so great they are helping get so much done.
> 
> Gwen, we miss you here but it's wonderful you are feeling so much better you can be out & about.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bonnie, yes I knew that, I spotted something about Portuguese knitting shops on Links and Resources and now have a list of suppliers in Lisbao (Lisbon)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We are off to visit niece and I'm taking needles and yarn as my sister thinks she can learn to knit socks in an afternoon , I was to polite to say what I thought of that idea ????


Tube socks on a short circular?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Cathy- they've already cost me $70, they managed to damage my Satellite dish for the Telly. Was not prepared to go back to the year I coped without one at all, as I paid off the bond.


Have you told them of the damage? They should pay.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What a terrible disaster. Seems so strange so many cities are built at or below sea level. Makes me glad I am so far inland.
> Our friends were to go in December for a month in Corpus Christi, I wonder if the place they were to stay is even still standing as it's some sort of resort right on the ocean, town houses or cabins, I think.


That might not happen. Corpus was the first hit by the eye, but the Houston disaster was so overwhelming, the news coverage kind of lost Corpus. When Dad was in the Navy and I was under two, we lived there for a bit. I have one friend there on the water that seems to be OK but don't know about the whole area.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> SouthernGal, I hope you enjoy having your family visit & so great they are helping get so much done.
> 
> Gwen, we miss you here but it's wonderful you are feeling so much better you can be out & about.
> 
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have never had jalapenos, but I did calm a hot curry (made with packet chilli) recently by my grated potato treatment.


If you like spicy, and hot, jalapeños are wonderful. They do vary in their hotness, but I love them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Have you told them of the damage? They should pay.


Have not had a chance- I tried to ring Nasir but he was out until after 9 p.m.,- and no guarantees he would be back when expected.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> If you like spicy, and hot, jalapeños are wonderful. They do vary in their hotness, but I love them.


 :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Kaye, check out a video on doing the beads with a dental floss gizmo. It has some advantages over the crochet hook in that it is flexible and has no hook to split the yarn. I have always pre-strung my beads and pushed them up as needed but hat can be tough on a delicate yarn. Funny that you are doing beaded sox. I just pulled out my pattern for doing beaded shamrocks on the cuff. i have the beads but need to find some solid green yarn the right color. Maybe by St. Patrick's Day?
> 
> Hope there is progress on getting Uncle diagnosed and a plan in place for his care when you see him tomorrow. He may well need you to advocate for him until his kid's are back.


 :sm02: I did, and went to the local drug store this morning and got a pack of the EZ floss and am using that, it's more steps but easier than trying to get the crochet hook with yarn through the bead, so I think with practice it will go much easier and quicker. :sm24: 
:sm24: Green for St. Patty's is a must. I really need to knit myself some green socks.

It's his nephew, his mom and my dad are this uncles siblings. Unfortunately neither of his kids have anything to do with him, though that does not reflect badly on them, they have good cause, he deserted his first wife when she was in labor and there are other things that I won't go into. 
But he's told Joe what he wants done and everything and I trust him to follow what Uncle wants. And he's more likely to follow Joe's recommendations than he is to follow mine. Good thing is that the lady working the nurses stations is a friend of ours so she'll that helps.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> WOW, you really accomplished a lot! My grandmother always had four o'cocks along one side of the house in Springfield, IL and I used to collect the seeds They remind me of peppercorns. I wonder if they would grow here. Probably not, as I've never seen any.
> 
> Enjoy the day tomorrow. I was thinking about your sister and BIL with the weather and hope they have a good drive back.


They grow great in around SA so they may well grow for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> We comfortably won our first final football match. So play again next week- against the team my siblings all go for (and a very good friend also). So unless a baby is making it's arrival or just done so I will be there next Sunday. Should be there but the last couple if we keep winning getting more problematic.
> Didn't win consecutive games all year until round 15 and won the last 4 plus this one. In fact we had only won 4 games up till then! No wonder I had decided we wouldn't get into the finals- expecting us to win 4 in a row when we had only won 4 up to then!


Congrats on your teams wins, hoping that they keep it up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We are off to visit niece and I'm taking needles and yarn as my sister thinks she can learn to knit socks in an afternoon , I was to polite to say what I thought of that idea ????


LOL! Have fun!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, glad your friends of lady working nurses station. Did my floor yoga yesterday and 3 poses standing yoga so far, as I puts straightening house.
Daralene, just got Meridian Energy Pen from Amazon yesterday. Unfortunately yesterday was a really bad day with colitis. So managed to lose tips for facial massage. Though I think they'll turn up. Tried it today on Large Intestine, Spleen and stomach meridians. Seems to feel the same way acupuncture feels when they use electricity. Will try Heart meridian tonight to see if it helps insomnia. Looking forward to finding facial tip!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I put a potato in a very salty and spicy chili, and it did help! The hotness, not so much. My ex had put so many jalapeños in it that we could only eat a little at a time. We would walk by with a chip and dip it in the chili and my mouth would burn forever! I think we ended up adding more meat and tomatoes to help. We could have fed an army!


 :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Watching my DD's uni, Texas Tech, play their first game. College football is the best! She has gone to Lubbock to see her half-sister who is a new freshman. I'm going to dinner with my friends, Bill and Scott. They are my travel buddies and great friends. Haven't seen them since we got home. I'm looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> SouthernGal, I hope you enjoy having your family visit & so great they are helping get so much done.
> 
> Gwen, we miss you here but it's wonderful you are feeling so much better you can be out & about.
> 
> ...


Ooh! Well I guess we know what I'm doing Monday. lol 
Thanks Bonnie for passing the info on. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, glad your friends of lady working nurses station. Did my floor yoga yesterday and 3 poses standing yoga so far, as I puts straightening house.
> Daralene, just got Meridian Energy Pen from Amazon yesterday. Unfortunately yesterday was a really bad day with colitis. So managed to lose tips for facial massage. Though I think they'll turn up. Tried it today on Large Intestine, Spleen and stomach meridians. Seems to feel the same way acupuncture feels when they use electricity. Will try Heart meridian tonight to see if it helps insomnia. Looking forward to finding facial tip!


Uncle called, sounds like they may send him home tomorrow afternoon, but they've given him 5 pints of blood, I want to know where his blood is going that he's running out and they have to give him more, I told Cousin that I think more testing is definitely needed. 
I hope your tips turn up soon, that sounds like a nifty device, hopefully it will help with the insomnia too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Watching my DD's uni, Texas Tech, play their first game. College football is the best! She has gone to Lubbock to see her half-sister who is a new freshman. I'm going to dinner with my friends, Bill and Scott. They are my travel buddies and great friends. Haven't seen them since we got home. I'm looking forward to seeing them.


GO RED RAIDERS!!!! (Texas Tech for those who don't know)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, just saw the photos from Granite Island. Stunning photos and 2 beautiful ladies. So nice to see you.

Busyworkerbee, gorgeous Bird of Paradise. Happy Birthday to one very special niece.

Julie, sorry to hear about the damage to tv satellite dish. Sure hope you aren't without at the moment and that they will pay for damage.

Gwen, you sure are doing fantastic. I was spending less and less time online also as I felt better. I still like to drop by but sure can't keep up. I've gone backwards a little as too many trips and too much company and then going out to eat about 6 times in the last month with other couples or my girlfriends. Not complaining, but not good for the weight.

Sassafras, you are also doing fantastic. Sorry more problems with colitis though. Glad you found that pen. I also have something that sounds the same that I bought in Austria along with the larger cold laser. Hope you find the facial tips. They are small so don't throw your garbage out till you've found them just in case.

Flyty1n, so nice to know there are still gentlemen among the younger generations. I love it when people show kindness.

Dreamweaver and Pammie, so nice to hear from our Texas connections. I'm praying this area doesn't get hit again. That would just be too much and so disheartening.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, thank you for the links. I wasn't aware of that. I watched a program on YouTube about quilting with a long arm. What an art to learning what compliments the design of the quilt and what doesn't and the personal choices involved. Thought of you and Sorlenna with your quilts.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Uncle called, sounds like they may send him home tomorrow afternoon, but they've given him 5 pints of blood, I want to know where his blood is going that he's running out and they have to give him more, I told Cousin that I think more testing is definitely needed.
> I hope your tips turn up soon, that sounds like a nifty device, hopefully it will help with the insomnia too.


Hope all goes well with your uncle and that you can get more testing.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, thought you may have one.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

What a busy few weeks. I have completed the baby blanket I was asked to do. Definitely not traditional colors but in the end I like how it turned out. Took it upon myself to add a hat and booties made with leftover project yarn. I have started a scarf for my niece and my daughters are wanting sleep masks. I will start those shortly.
Doing ok here for the most part. Some days are harder to get through but I keep trudging along.
Sam, glad you are home and getting in some good times with Heather. Heidi is so good to you as well.
I have been reading along some and my thoughts are with each of you.
Off to cook some supper. (after I add pics of my recent work  ) I don't get great photos on my phone but you can see what I have been up to.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

EJS said:


> What a busy few weeks. I have completed the baby blanket I was asked to do. Definitely not traditional colors but in the end I like how it turned out. Took it upon myself to add a hat and booties made with leftover project yarn. I have started a scarf for my niece and my daughters are wanting sleep masks. I will start those shortly.
> Doing ok here for the most part. Some days are harder to get through but I keep trudging along.
> Sam, glad you are home and getting in some good times with Heather. Heidi is so good to you as well.
> I have been reading along some and my thoughts are with each of you.
> Off to cook some supper. (after I add pics of my recent work  )


Glad you are able to "trudge along". Sometimes it is a conquest just to put one foot ahead of the other. Best wishes to you. Like having the pictures of your projects, very nice work. 
Thinking of Railyn and Julie and all of those with problems. Sam, hoping you are getting an increased appetite.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hope all goes well with your uncle and that you can get more testing.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> What a busy few weeks. I have completed the baby blanket I was asked to do. Definitely not traditional colors but in the end I like how it turned out. Took it upon myself to add a hat and booties made with leftover project yarn. I have started a scarf for my niece and my daughters are wanting sleep masks. I will start those shortly.
> Doing ok here for the most part. Some days are harder to get through but I keep trudging along.
> Sam, glad you are home and getting in some good times with Heather. Heidi is so good to you as well.
> I have been reading along some and my thoughts are with each of you.
> Off to cook some supper. (after I add pics of my recent work  ) I don't get great photos on my phone but you can see what I have been up to.


That's so pretty, I love the colors. 
Hopefully you'll start having more up days than down, hugs from here.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Uncle called, sounds like they may send him home tomorrow afternoon, but they've given him 5 pints of blood, I want to know where his blood is going that he's running out and they have to give him more, I told Cousin that I think more testing is definitely needed.
> I hope your tips turn up soon, that sounds like a nifty device, hopefully it will help with the insomnia too.


That is a lot of blood, I agree I would think he needs more tests to find out the reason he is losing so much.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> That's so pretty, I love the colors.
> Hopefully you'll start having more up days than down, hugs from here.


RE EJS..... ditto from me too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

We are having a very windy day here (again). Horrible. I am going to a friends this afternoon with another friend who has just returned from a camping (caravan) trip for 6 weeks up around north Queensland, it will be lovely to catch up and see all her photos. 

It is Fathers Days here today.. is it anywhere else I wonder? Oh and Serena's dad has moved back down here to his mum....mmm hope things stay calm. He has been living in Darwin for around 12 months to hopefully "get his life on track". We will see. 

I should be doing housework but have the "cant be bothereds" today lol. Maybe later in the day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We are having a very windy day here (again). Horrible. I am going to a friends this afternoon with another friend who has just returned from a camping (caravan) trip for 6 weeks up around north Queensland, it will be lovely to catch up and see all her photos.
> 
> It is Fathers Days here today.. is it anywhere else I wonder? Oh and Serena's dad has moved back down here to his mum....mmm hope things stay calm. He has been living in Darwin for around 12 months to hopefully "get his life on track". We will see.
> 
> I should be doing housework but have the "cant be bothereds" today lol. Maybe later in the day.


New Zealand has it today, too. (Father's Day)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That is a lot of blood, I agree I would think he needs more tests to find out the reason he is losing so much.


Hopefully my cousin and I can get our uncle to get some more testing done in Scottsbluff, we'll see.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We are having a very windy day here (again). Horrible. I am going to a friends this afternoon with another friend who has just returned from a camping (caravan) trip for 6 weeks up around north Queensland, it will be lovely to catch up and see all her photos.
> 
> It is Fathers Days here today.. is it anywhere else I wonder? Oh and Serena's dad has moved back down here to his mum....mmm hope things stay calm. He has been living in Darwin for around 12 months to hopefully "get his life on track". We will see.
> 
> I should be doing housework but have the "cant be bothereds" today lol. Maybe later in the day.


Have fun, it will be fun to see the photos for sure. 
Hmm... I sure hope that he's getting it together and doesn't try making things difficult for your daughter and Serena. 
Some days are just not housekeeping days, it will still be there when you get to it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well happy Fathers day to the dads in OZ and NZ.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

EJS, love the blanket and booties and hat are adorable.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well happy Fathers day to the dads in OZ and NZ.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the start Sonja and Kate! Hope to catch up tomorrow. page 1


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the start. I'm pages behind on last week but want to get notifications. Back later, hugs and blessings.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm02: I did, and went to the local drug store this morning and got a pack of the EZ floss and am using that, it's more steps but easier than trying to get the crochet hook with yarn through the bead, so I think with practice it will go much easier and quicker. :sm24:
> :sm24: Green for St. Patty's is a must. I really need to knit myself some green socks.
> 
> It's his nephew, his mom and my dad are this uncles siblings. Unfortunately neither of his kids have anything to do with him, though that does not reflect badly on them, they have good cause, he deserted his first wife when she was in labor and there are other things that I won't go into.
> But he's told Joe what he wants done and everything and I trust him to follow what Uncle wants. And he's more likely to follow Joe's recommendations than he is to follow mine. Good thing is that the lady working the nurses stations is a friend of ours so she'll that helps.


Well, you do reap what you sow. Glad you have a friend at the hospital to keep an eye on Uncle.

Yes, the floss does seem to be more steps and I really like to thread all my beads at once, but I think it will be good for delicate yarns. I have the plastic dental things but didn't get to the stores with the EZ floss today. I did manage to pick up way too many things at Joanns, including a Chinese lady that wants to come learn how to quilt (and knit). Don't know what I've gotten myself into this time!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> They grow great in around SA so they may well grow for you.


Really..... never noticed. I'm going to ask the alley kids if they have any seeds at the nursery.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, glad your friends of lady working nurses station. Did my floor yoga yesterday and 3 poses standing yoga so far, as I puts straightening house.
> Daralene, just got Meridian Energy Pen from Amazon yesterday. Unfortunately yesterday was a really bad day with colitis. So managed to lose tips for facial massage. Though I think they'll turn up. Tried it today on Large Intestine, Spleen and stomach meridians. Seems to feel the same way acupuncture
> feels when they use electricity. Will try Heart meridian tonight to see if it helps insomnia. Looking forward to finding facial tip!


I somehow missed that conversation but it sounds interesting. I'm going to check it out. Still haven't worked out the snaffu on my prescription so am going to try Tramedol tonight. Hope the pen helps.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh! Well I guess we know what I'm doing Monday. lol
> Thanks Bonnie for passing the info on. :sm24:


I just mentioned that to DH and he said he would order pizza for me! It is great way to peek in on some that I may or may not like without coughing up $$$.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Uncle called, sounds like they may send him home tomorrow afternoon, but they've given him 5 pints of blood, I want to know where his blood is going that he's running out and they have to give him more, I told Cousin that I think more testing is definitely needed.
> I hope your tips turn up soon, that sounds like a nifty device, hopefully it will help with the insomnia too.


Good question. That is a lot of blood. Maybe the loss was over an extended time. Still, not good.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bonnie, thank you for the links. I wasn't aware of that. I watched a program on YouTube about quilting with a long arm. What an art to learning what compliments the design of the quilt and what doesn't and the personal choices involved. Thought of you and Sorlenna with your quilts.


The long arms are great fun. I always play with them at the shows but they take up a lot of room and are expensive enough that you would almost have to do them for others as a business to justify it. We have a man in town who does an amazing job. I notice his name is on just about every winner at the fair or the quilt shows (just for the quilting portion).


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> GO RED RAIDERS!!!! (Texas Tech for those who don't know)


Pity the poor new coach for UT. They got killed today and the crowd turned ugly.

PAMMIE - Did you ever watch Friday Night Lights? SIL was in that the first year.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

EJS said:


> What a busy few weeks. I have completed the baby blanket I was asked to do. Definitely not traditional colors but in the end I like how it turned out. Took it upon myself to add a hat and booties made with leftover project yarn. I have started a scarf for my niece and my daughters are wanting sleep masks. I will start those shortly.
> Doing ok here for the most part. Some days are harder to get through but I keep trudging along.
> Sam, glad you are home and getting in some good times with Heather. Heidi is so good to you as well.
> I have been reading along some and my thoughts are with each of you.
> Off to cook some supper. (after I add pics of my recent work  ) I don't get great photos on my phone but you can see what I have been up to.


Grey is definitely the latest rage in homes and baby items. One of my young friends just did her nursery for new son in grey. Love the pattern of your blanket and the hat and booties are an excellent addition.

We all have some of "those" days. Hope they become lesser and farther apart.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, you do reap what you sow. Glad you have a friend at the hospital to keep an eye on Uncle.
> 
> Yes, the floss does seem to be more steps and I really like to thread all my beads at once, but I think it will be good for delicate yarns. I have the plastic dental things but didn't get to the stores with the EZ floss today. I did manage to pick up way too many things at Joanns, including a Chinese lady that wants to come learn how to quilt (and knit). Don't know what I've gotten myself into this time!


Yes you do.

The way that the beads work on this pattern, she said pre-loading the beads onto yarn isn't going to work well, but the foss thingy is working great.

LOL!!!! David wondered how you pick up a Chinese lady in Joann's. lol 
Well, it should be an interesting time teaching her both quilting and knitting, maybe she'll repay you with great Chinese food.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, pen seems to help right knee, which I am bone on bone with. Had cortisone shot in June but seems to be wearing out.
I will try for insomnia tonight.
Did 9 standing poses. Notice ny balance improving!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Really..... never noticed. I'm going to ask the alley kids if they have any seeds at the nursery.


If not, I think I have a package and I'll send you some.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I just mentioned that to DH and he said he would order pizza for me! It is great way to peek in on some that I may or may not like without coughing up $$$.


Good man! :sm24: 
That was my thought, some I want but don't want to buy what I won't end up using.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We are having a very windy day here (again). Horrible. I am going to a friends this afternoon with another friend who has just returned from a camping (caravan) trip for 6 weeks up around north Queensland, it will be lovely to catch up and see all her photos.
> 
> It is Fathers Days here today.. is it anywhere else I wonder? Oh and Serena's dad has moved back down here to his mum....mmm hope things stay calm. He has been living in Darwin for around 12 months to hopefully "get his life on track". We will see.
> 
> I should be doing housework but have the "cant be bothereds" today lol. Maybe later in the day.


Hope the waters stay calm.... Our Father's Day was in June.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Good question. That is a lot of blood. Maybe the loss was over an extended time. Still, not good.


It is, I don't know, I'm thinking over the last couple months but still, it's not like it evaporates like water, so I really want to know where it's going. Marla said if he has an ulcer or if he has cancer in there, he could be bleeding but you'd think it would show up somewhere.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Pity the poor new coach for UT. They got killed today and the crowd turned ugly.
> 
> PAMMIE - Did you ever watch Friday Night Lights? SIL was in that the first year.


No, I never did, but if I catch it on Netflix or something, who do I look for? I think it would be exciting to be an actor, but I'm sure it is very hard work!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> The long arms are great fun. I always play with them at the shows but they take up a lot of room and are expensive enough that you would almost have to do them for others as a business to justify it. We have a man in town who does an amazing job. I notice his name is on just about every winner at the fair or the quilt shows (just for the quilting portion).


My BFF's mom has a bedroom that is big enough that she has 3 long folding tables set up with her machines on them, and a long arm. :sm06: 
And she has a room dedicated to her quilting fabrics/books/patterns and books in general.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Pity the poor new coach for UT. They got killed today and the crowd turned ugly.
> 
> PAMMIE - Did you ever watch Friday Night Lights? SIL was in that the first year.


That's so sad, I understand that the wins are important but not that important, money's involved but it's still just a game in the large scheme of things, what's going on around them is much more important.

I need to see if they have it on Netflix, I keep forgetting to look though.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes you do.
> 
> The way that the beads work on this pattern, she said pre-loading the beads onto yarn isn't going to work well, but the foss thingy is working great.
> 
> ...


DH said the tuition should be lessons for good Peking Duck!

We were both admiring some beautiful oriental material and she asked me if I quilted and said she would love to "sit at my feet" and learn. She is a math teacher and newly, partially retired so looking to learn some new things. Don't know how much she'll learn from me, but I have plenty of books for her to figure out what style she likes in quilts and plenty of extra knitting needles!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, pen seems to help right knee, which I am bone on bone with. Had cortisone shot in June but seems to be wearing out.
> I will try for insomnia tonight.
> Did 9 standing poses. Notice ny balance improving!


Isn't it great to feel the changes and improvements?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DH said the tuition should be lessons for good Peking Duck!
> 
> We were both admiring some beautiful oriental material and she asked me if I quilted and said she would love to "sit at my feet" and learn. She is a math teacher and newly, partially retired so looking to learn some new things. Don't know how much she'll learn from me, but I have plenty of books for her to figure out what style she likes in quilts and plenty of extra knitting needles!


 :sm24: Yum! I haven't had Peking Duck since I left Kodiak, Ak. 
Well being a math teacher does help with the angles and everything that goes into quilting, it seems to me that math is very important in quilting, that and cutting a straight line of course. lol


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, pen seems to help right knee, which I am bone on bone with. Had cortisone shot in June but seems to be wearing out.
> I will try for insomnia tonight.
> Did 9 standing poses. Notice ny balance improving!


My left knee is not so swift. I've never had cortisone in it though. Did in my shoulder and it lasted a long, long time. DD gets as much as allowed in her shoulder every year. I think just about every part of me should become a pin cushion right now.

Good going on the balance. That is why I was wanting permission to go back to yoga. I think it is a huge help for balance and for flexibility.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> If not, I think I have a package and I'll send you some.


 :sm24: Thanks. I'll check this week-end or Tues. when DH goes up to work.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Senior moment and I can't remember who posted the poem on wearing purple but here is my version, hanging on one of the cabinets in the work room. I'll write it out, as it is hard to read some of the light colors. This is what started the "Red Hat" ladies.

When I am old I shall wear purple and red together and fancy hats with a feather boa for warmth. I shall dance barefoot in the moonlight and wish upon stars and drink pink lemonade in a crystal glass. And when I grow weary I shall rest on my porch swing and fondly remember all my dandelion wishes with kitty on my lap and quilt.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> :sm24: Thanks. I'll check this week-end or Tues. when DH goes up to work.


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> What a busy few weeks. I have completed the baby blanket I was asked to do. Definitely not traditional colors but in the end I like how it turned out. Took it upon myself to add a hat and booties made with leftover project yarn. I have started a scarf for my niece and my daughters are wanting sleep masks. I will start those shortly.
> Doing ok here for the most part. Some days are harder to get through but I keep trudging along.
> Sam, glad you are home and getting in some good times with Heather. Heidi is so good to you as well.
> I have been reading along some and my thoughts are with each of you.
> Off to cook some supper. (after I add pics of my recent work  ) I don't get great photos on my phone but you can see what I have been up to.


What a lovely baby set. I'm sure the recipient will be happy
Keep trudging along & visit us when you can


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

LOL!! I just changed channels and Friday Night Lights, the movie is on. 

Good night all, sweet dreams.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We are having a very windy day here (again). Horrible. I am going to a friends this afternoon with another friend who has just returned from a camping (caravan) trip for 6 weeks up around north Queensland, it will be lovely to catch up and see all her photos.
> 
> It is Fathers Days here today.. is it anywhere else I wonder? Oh and Serena's dad has moved back down here to his mum....mmm hope things stay calm. He has been living in Darwin for around 12 months to hopefully "get his life on track". We will see.
> 
> I should be doing housework but have the "cant be bothereds" today lol. Maybe later in the day.


I hope having him back in town doesn't cause any trouble. Hopefully he grew up while away


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> New Zealand has it today, too. (Father's Day)


Here it's the 3rd Sunday in June


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Speaking of the kitties, we are upstairs doing a little sewing before bed and they are into everything. Need to wear them out before bed. One is way to curious for her own good. Somehow, they both managed t get on that blue shelf and knock all the animals down looking for playmates.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully my cousin and I can get our uncle to get some more testing done in Scottsbluff, we'll see.


5 units is a lot of blood for someone that you can't see bleeding. His blood must have been dangerously low, I've rarely seen someone get more than 4 unless in an accident or pouring from somewhere. I hope they get to the bottom of his problem quickly


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I just mentioned that to DH and he said he would order pizza for me! It is great way to peek in on some that I may or may not like without coughing up $$$.


That's exactly what I thought


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here it's the 3rd Sunday in June


 :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Computer is being ornery so I'm going to do a tiny bit of sewing and call it a night. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> The long arms are great fun. I always play with them at the shows but they take up a lot of room and are expensive enough that you would almost have to do them for others as a business to justify it. We have a man in town who does an amazing job. I notice his name is on just about every winner at the fair or the quilt shows (just for the quilting portion).


I can't imagine buying one if those unless starting a business. Here they charge $100+ to do a quilt so I have just done stitch in the ditch for all except 2 of my quilts


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It is, I don't know, I'm thinking over the last couple months but still, it's not like it evaporates like water, so I really want to know where it's going. Marla said if he has an ulcer or if he has cancer in there, he could be bleeding but you'd think it would show up somewhere.


People can get very low if they have a very slow leak in the stomach or bowel or if their bone marrow quits working as it happens so gradually their body can adjust to levels that would have most people flat out. If it's a bleed his bowel movements would be black but if it's the bone marrow, you wouldn't see anything


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I just got home from the Canada 150 celebration, really good roast beef supper & Brad Johner & Sons band, they were really good, I think some day his sons will be far more famous than their dad. If you have a chance to see them it's worth going. They also had a silent auction, I bought 2-$50 gas cards plus 2 ball caps & a 5 pound pail of local honey, paid $98 for all. I don't need more " things" so nice I could bid on some consumables.

We had a call from DHs cousin today, his son passed away this morning, the one I told you about that's been fighting brain cancer for 10 years. He lasted several years more than expected but still only 43, sad for his wife & 2 little girls.

Well I better get to bed, have to be in town at 10am, the Hutterite colony choir is performing before the church service & then there's brunch


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Speaking of the kitties, we are upstairs doing a little sewing before bed and they are into everything. Need to wear them out before bed. One is way to curious for her own good. Somehow, they both managed t get on that blue shelf and knock all the animals down looking for playmates.


????????those are busy kittens????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi all, been busy today working on the mermaid cross stitch. Lots of pretty blues and greens, which is right up my alley.
I've been subjected to an attempted hack on my email account with our telephone, internet service. They sent one last week telling me to provide confirmation of my account details, so deleted that, then another one this morning, saying if I don't comply my account will be terminated. That got my attention, but as the wording was in badly spelt language, I was very suspicious so called our server, and they said it's a scam and they're getting it sorted. Grrrrr I hate scammers!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have a nice visit.
> Does your sister at least know how to knit already? Or are you starting from scratch?


Did have a nice time , sister can knit but only the basics . I showed her the basics of sock pattern and will show her again before she goes home , then she will watch you tube . She is going to be very busy as she is determined to knit all her grandchildren a pair of socks


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> SouthernGal, I hope you enjoy having your family visit & so great they are helping get so much done.
> 
> Gwen, we miss you here but it's wonderful you are feeling so much better you can be out & about.
> 
> ...


Thank you I will take a look


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just got home from the Canada 150 celebration, really good roast beef supper & Brad Johner & Sons band, they were really good, I think some day his sons will be far more famous than their dad. If you have a chance to see them it's worth going. They also had a silent auction, I bought 2-$50 gas cards plus 2 ball caps & a 5 pound pail of local honey, paid $98 for all. I don't need more " things" so nice I could bid on some consumables.
> 
> We had a call from DHs cousin today, his son passed away this morning, the one I told you about that's been fighting brain cancer for 10 years. He lasted several years more than expected but still only 43, sad for his wife & 2 little girls.
> 
> Well I better get to bed, have to be in town at 10am, the Hutterite colony choir is performing before the church service & then there's brunch


Sorry to hear your sad news, too young. :sm13:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> Tube socks on a short circular?


I suggested that but no she is determined to do socks with heels, don't know where she gets the stubbornness from ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

EJS said:


> What a busy few weeks. I have completed the baby blanket I was asked to do. Definitely not traditional colors but in the end I like how it turned out. Took it upon myself to add a hat and booties made with leftover project yarn. I have started a scarf for my niece and my daughters are wanting sleep masks. I will start those shortly.
> Doing ok here for the most part. Some days are harder to get through but I keep trudging along.
> Sam, glad you are home and getting in some good times with Heather. Heidi is so good to you as well.
> I have been reading along some and my thoughts are with each of you.
> Off to cook some supper. (after I add pics of my recent work  ) I don't get great photos on my phone but you can see what I have been up to.


They are lovely like the pattern in the blanket


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> We are having a very windy day here (again). Horrible. I am going to a friends this afternoon with another friend who has just returned from a camping (caravan) trip for 6 weeks up around north Queensland, it will be lovely to catch up and see all her photos.
> 
> It is Fathers Days here today.. is it anywhere else I wonder? Oh and Serena's dad has moved back down here to his mum....mmm hope things stay calm. He has been living in Darwin for around 12 months to hopefully "get his life on track". We will see.
> 
> I should be doing housework but have the "cant be bothereds" today lol. Maybe later in the day.


Fathers day is in June here 
Fingers crossed that everything stays calm


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> It is, I don't know, I'm thinking over the last couple months but still, it's not like it evaporates like water, so I really want to know where it's going. Marla said if he has an ulcer or if he has cancer in there, he could be bleeding but you'd think it would show up somewhere.


Maybe he has been losing blood and just not told anyone ,


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't imagine buying one if those unless starting a business. Here they charge $100+ to do a quilt so I have just done stitch in the ditch for all except 2 of my quilts


If it is a charity quilt, I do it on the machine or a paper pieced one or something small. On the big ones, I usually hand quilt. When I hand quilt, I go 1/4 out from seam or do some sort of simple design. I really need to finish some up so I can do the quilting in the winter. No way do I want a quilt on my lap in this heat. I don't know if I could get one done for $100. and don't really want to pay that. It would have to be something special that I wanted done a certain way, like feathers, and then I'd have to think abut it! AND you have to leave extra material around the sides to mount on those machines so planning ahead is a must and I'm not great at that.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

EJS said:


> What a busy few weeks. I have completed the baby blanket I was asked to do. Definitely not traditional colors but in the end I like how it turned out. Took it upon myself to add a hat and booties made with leftover project yarn. I have started a scarf for my niece and my daughters are wanting sleep masks. I will start those shortly.
> Doing ok here for the most part. Some days are harder to get through but I keep trudging along.
> Sam, glad you are home and getting in some good times with Heather. Heidi is so good to you as well.
> I have been reading along some and my thoughts are with each of you.
> Off to cook some supper. (after I add pics of my recent work  ) I don't get great photos on my phone but you can see what I have been up to.


They are very pretty. :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just got home from the Canada 150 celebration, really good roast beef supper & Brad Johner & Sons band, they were really good, I think some day his sons will be far more famous than their dad. If you have a chance to see them it's worth going. They also had a silent auction, I bought 2-$50 gas cards plus 2 ball caps & a 5 pound pail of local honey, paid $98 for all. I don't need more " things" so nice I could bid on some consumables.
> 
> We had a call from DHs cousin today, his son passed away this morning, the one I told you about that's been fighting brain cancer for 10 years. He lasted several years more than expected but still only 43, sad for his wife & 2 little girls.
> 
> Well I better get to bed, have to be in town at 10am, the Hutterite colony choir is performing before the church service & then there's brunch


Sorry to hear about such a young man passing. 10 years is a really long time to be fighting brain cancer. My cousin's DD was young when she died of breast cancer. A couple years later her father developed a brain tumor and it was much swifter. A few years after that, my cousin was diagnosed and did not want treatment so I think it was less than 3 weeks. Cancer can be so swift or linger so long. It is just a dreadful disease. I hope the wife and girls will have lots of support from family.

The 150 celebration sounds like a great time and you are so right on being able to bid on something consumable. 5 lbs. of local honey would sure make me a happy camper. When the girls had to do fundraisers, I always wished we could just donate the money instead of looking for something to buy. I don't need wrapping paper! I did like it when they did a jammie one though. They had cute things and great prices and I could use them. Those days are over. Now, they do just want monetary donations for volleyball. Glad that will be over this year too!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> No, I never did, but if I catch it on Netflix or something, who do I look for? I think it would be exciting to be an actor, but I'm sure it is very hard work!


He has been in a lot of things, but small roles and it is hard work. He also does lot of voice work, commercials, training films and games. His name is Mark Nutter. In that series, he was the father of the young football player that was injured/paralyzed. I only ask because football is so crazy here in TX. Another one he was in that shows a lot is "Frequent Flyer" based on a pilot here in TX with 3 wives Mark was the co-pilot. He's been in a few movies but you don't want to blink or you miss him! He has also done some really good theater work as has my DD but that is extremely time consuming. Younger DD stays behind the scenes and stage manages for several theaters around town.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> My BFF's mom has a bedroom that is big enough that she has 3 long folding tables set up with her machines on them, and a long arm. :sm06:
> And she has a room dedicated to her quilting fabrics/books/patterns and books in general.


I'll have to post some pictures of my studio. I have the entire second floor above the garage with a set of kitchen cabinets so gobs of storage. I have very big cutting table that WOULD fold down if I ever emptied all the storage containers that are now underneath the wings. My chore this month has been to redo the fabric closet and that is finally done. Now to tackle all the bins and drawers.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes


Poledra65 said:


> :sm24: Yum! I haven't had Peking Duck since I left Kodiak, Ak.
> Well being a math teacher does help with the angles and everything that goes into quilting, it seems to me that math is very important in quilting, that and cutting a straight line of course. lol


 Straight lines are a good idea! I want someone to do all the math for me.. She already sews so should catch on quickly.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just got home from the Canada 150 celebration, really good roast beef supper & Brad Johner & Sons band, they were really good, I think some day his sons will be far more famous than their dad. If you have a chance to see them it's worth going. They also had a silent auction, I bought 2-$50 gas cards plus 2 ball caps & a 5 pound pail of local honey, paid $98 for all. I don't need more " things" so nice I could bid on some consumables.
> 
> We had a call from DHs cousin today, his son passed away this morning, the one I told you about that's been fighting brain cancer for 10 years. He lasted several years more than expected but still only 43, sad for his wife & 2 little girls.
> 
> Well I better get to bed, have to be in town at 10am, the Hutterite colony choir is performing before the church service & then there's brunch


I am sorry to read about the young man who died. A tragedy for his family. You did well at the silent auction.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I suggested that but no she is determined to do socks with heels, don't know where she gets the stubbornness from ????


Good for her :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Arrived here safely (although over an hour late) last night. We've been for a wander this morning and are now lying at the pool - there are two and this one is adults only.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Arrived here safely (although over an hour late) last night. We've been for a wander this morning and are now lying at the pool - there are two and this one is adults only.


It looks gorgeous! Enjoy you lucky thing. :sm11:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> Arrived here safely (although over an hour late) last night. We've been for a wander this morning and are now lying at the pool - there are two and this one is adults only.


That looks lovely......it is pouring with rain and howling a gale in Wales!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Had a busy day. Church first, then home (did walk most of the way) did the preparation we were asked to do fro the non-baby shower and then there for nearly 5 hours. Tired but here as a bit early for bed-and much better not to get behind if I can avoid it. Busy day tomorrow- catch up with the friend I went to Victor Harbor with as she goes back to Perth Wednesday, mammogram and my knitting group.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> SouthernGal, I hope you enjoy having your family visit & so great they are helping get so much done.
> 
> Gwen, we miss you here but it's wonderful you are feeling so much better you can be out & about.
> 
> ...


I would have loved to do the Portuguese knitting one (was going to mention it but see you did) but no time -as Tuesday which would be much of it I have Elizabeth.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We are having a very windy day here (again). Horrible. I am going to a friends this afternoon with another friend who has just returned from a camping (caravan) trip for 6 weeks up around north Queensland, it will be lovely to catch up and see all her photos.
> 
> It is Fathers Days here today.. is it anywhere else I wonder? Oh and Serena's dad has moved back down here to his mum....mmm hope things stay calm. He has been living in Darwin for around 12 months to hopefully "get his life on track". We will see.
> 
> I should be doing housework but have the "cant be bothereds" today lol. Maybe later in the day.


I always have 'can't be bothereds' when it comes to housework.
Interesting to see how things go with Serena's father around- could make things very interesting indeed. Hopefully He has got his life on track as if so it will be good for Serena to have time with her father.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I always have 'can't be bothereds' when it comes to housework.
> Interesting to see how things go with Serena's father around- could make things very interesting indeed. Hopefully He has got his life on track as if so it will be good for Serena to have time with her father.


Yes, fingers crossed. :sm19:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Arrived here safely (although over an hour late) last night. We've been for a wander this morning and are now lying at the pool - there are two and this one is adults only.


Looks lovely Kate enjoy the sunshine


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Senior moment and I can't remember who posted the poem on wearing purple but here is my version, hanging on one of the cabinets in the work room. I'll write it out, as it is hard to read some of the light colors. This is what started the "Red Hat" ladies.
> 
> When I am old I shall wear purple and red together and fancy hats with a feather boa for warmth. I shall dance barefoot in the moonlight and wish upon stars and drink pink lemonade in a crystal glass. And when I grow weary I shall rest on my porch swing and fondly remember all my dandelion wishes with kitty on my lap and quilt.


And how many of those do you do- or you old enough yet to be old? Nice lookign wall hanging.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> That looks lovely......it is pouring with rain and howling a gale in Wales!


Hope it disappears out to sea and doesn't travel this way we have had nice sunshine weather all week


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Speaking of the kitties, we are upstairs doing a little sewing before bed and they are into everything. Need to wear them out before bed. One is way to curious for her own good. Somehow, they both managed t get on that blue shelf and knock all the animals down looking for playmates.


They look like they must exhausting just keeping an eye on them. Worse than Elizabeth.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Did have a nice time , sister can knit but only the basics . I showed her the basics of sock pattern and will show her again before she goes home , then she will watch you tube . She is going to be very busy as she is determined to knit all her grandchildren a pair of socks


If she has the basics and is determined no reason why she can't learn. After all once it was one of the first things knitted!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Hope it disappears out to sea and doesn't travel this way we have had nice sunshine weather all week


Thanks. I think it is due to rain all day. Trixie and DH went for a short walk on the beach and poor little girl is tired out now. She does not like the rain and hates her coat that keeps her dry. :sm16:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Arrived here safely (although over an hour late) last night. We've been for a wander this morning and are now lying at the pool - there are two and this one is adults only.


Looks lovely. Dull, drizzly rain here!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Arrived here safely (although over an hour late) last night. We've been for a wander this morning and are now lying at the pool - there are two and this one is adults only.


Looks divine!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Looks lovely. Dull, drizzly rain here!


And windy and raining here too at 10.30pm. Tomorrow is to be 12c and possible hail... Spring hah. Oh well our turn will come I suppose for good weather.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

EJS said:


> What a busy few weeks. I have completed the baby blanket I was asked to do. Definitely not traditional colors but in the end I like how it turned out. Took it upon myself to add a hat and booties made with leftover project yarn. I have started a scarf for my niece and my daughters are wanting sleep masks. I will start those shortly.
> Doing ok here for the most part. Some days are harder to get through but I keep trudging along.
> Sam, glad you are home and getting in some good times with Heather. Heidi is so good to you as well.
> I have been reading along some and my thoughts are with each of you.
> Off to cook some supper. (after I add pics of my recent work  ) I don't get great photos on my phone but you can see what I have been up to.


So nice to see the photos of your work. You did a lovely job and a tribute to you that you were asked to do the blanket. I bet they'll be so pleasantly surprised with the hat and booties.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks for starting us off, Sonja and for the pea soup recipe. I love pea soup. Now to get the ham hock.
> Thanks to the summary ladies, I am always amazed at how you succinctly catch me up to date.
> Julie, worrisome back yard. Mentioned before that I think you are getting a bit short changed for Ringo. Surely eventually that area will be fenced off, when the granny flat is finished, so Ringo can go out again without a leash. Do you think this will be happening eventually?
> Lovely flower. I have never seen one in real life, so appreciate the flower.
> ...


Enjoy your peaches and tomatoes. Very nice of the young man to help you get out of your parking spot. Yes, a credit to his mom and grandmother.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi all, good sounding recipe, not quite soup weather here, but i am ready. My sister and BIL came in from Nashville, TN, drove through some horrible weather, weather alerts kept going off for tornado warnings for the areas, they were driving through. took an hr longer than planned. we all stayed up here till midnight, talking and catching up, BIL moved and installed 2 tvs on the wall for me, put a bigger one in my bedroom, love it. put small one in the den, where it will be fine when i sit in there and paint. He was making fun of the little tv in bedroom, he came out holding it up to his ear like a cell phone, he cracks me up. anyway, last night i felt like i was at the drive in movie with that big screen.
> he put in a new bathroom light in guest bath, going to put a new ceiling light next time. He also made my back door more secure and put me a huge new sliding lock, i always say to keep the murderer out, then today, we worked out in the yard, oh my, my sister was using the hedge trimer and got the red tips done nicely in front of the house, i cut down the over grown four oclock flowers, looks so much nicer, my nephew came and did the mowing, i usually pay him 30 each wk for doing it. i can do most of it with riding but it gives him extra money, so i have let him do it this summer. then we got started on my carport, piled up, so we organized and put this big cabinet up that bj planned to put on the wall,i gave my BIL our Holland flameless grill, since bj is gone i doubt i ever use it again, and the grill cost $600, we used money we got from a fender bender to get it yrs ago, all the parts are replaceable, and its like new. i also had 2 full gas bottles to go with it. i would rather someone get use out of it and they cook out and grill out often. anyway, we all drifted in and cleaned up, he left to go on up to his families for the night and we all have been invited by his bro. to come and enjoy the day with them, so i guess since mom and Leslie want to go, i will go also. i think Kolby is going to tag along, after all he is a growing college kid and its free food.
> I was going to stir fry some veggies and make a caprize salad for supper, but after the work out today, i said lets just go out and eat mexican. so much nicer for someone to wait on us.
> back later


Sounds like you all got a lot accomplished! I know if feels good to have it done. I'm sure your DBIL will enjoy the grill. Wise to go for Mexican and be waited on after such a busy day. Enjoy the family time.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> Love pea soup! I always include some chopped celery, but have never added ginger. Will definitely try that! Thank you Sonja for starting and thanks to those who contributed to the summary.
> 
> I've had a bunch of frustrating but not really too serious house issues this week that took a lot of time and phone "juice" that had me needing to charge my phone in the middle of the day some days. But all are resolved now, the girls are so happy to be back with each other and I think my blood pressure is back down closer to where it should be.


Hope all settles soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We are off to visit niece and I'm taking needles and yarn as my sister thinks she can learn to knit socks in an afternoon , I was to polite to say what I thought of that idea ????


You are probably already teaching her, or on your way home by now, but you could always teach her how to knit a baby sock first. That gets the complete sock knitted in a short time. The first sock I ever knitted was a baby sock.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Cathy- they've already cost me $70, they managed to damage my Satellite dish for the Telly. Was not prepared to go back to the year I coped without one at all, as I paid off the bond.


They did the damage, they should pay the bill.

Edit: I see you already commented.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, condolences on the loss of your cousin, especially sad when so young with young family


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> What a busy few weeks. I have completed the baby blanket I was asked to do. Definitely not traditional colors but in the end I like how it turned out. Took it upon myself to add a hat and booties made with leftover project yarn. I have started a scarf for my niece and my daughters are wanting sleep masks. I will start those shortly.
> Doing ok here for the most part. Some days are harder to get through but I keep trudging along.
> Sam, glad you are home and getting in some good times with Heather. Heidi is so good to you as well.
> I have been reading along some and my thoughts are with each of you.
> Off to cook some supper. (after I add pics of my recent work  ) I don't get great photos on my phone but you can see what I have been up to.


It's nice to see you again. I like those colors together, and I also like untraditional colors for babies! You do lovely work.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Just catching up. Loved the idyllic picture of the swimming pool. How nice to enjoy.

Someone, previously, asked about the hearing aid that my friend found so great. He finally replied. He says they are called Lyric and now that he has them for several months, he finds they are wonderful. 

So sorry for the loss Bonnie. That is so young and so hard on his family. 

Penny and Katy update..they are finally getting along. Penny no longer chasing Katy cat and she, in return, not attacking Penny. Good we have peace again between those two.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We are having a very windy day here (again). Horrible. I am going to a friends this afternoon with another friend who has just returned from a camping (caravan) trip for 6 weeks up around north Queensland, it will be lovely to catch up and see all her photos.
> 
> It is Fathers Days here today.. is it anywhere else I wonder? Oh and Serena's dad has moved back down here to his mum....mmm hope things stay calm. He has been living in Darwin for around 12 months to hopefully "get his life on track". We will see.
> 
> I should be doing housework but have the "cant be bothereds" today lol. Maybe later in the day.


Enjoy your day. Fathers Day here is in June. Oh boy, I agree, hope things remain calm with him back in the area. I have the "can't be bothereds" most days!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I somehow missed that conversation but it sounds interesting. I'm going to check it out. Still haven't worked out the snaffu on my prescription so am going to try Tramedol tonight. Hope the pen helps.


I think I missed a problem with your prescription. Hope all is quickly straightened out


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Speaking of the kitties, we are upstairs doing a little sewing before bed and they are into everything. Need to wear them out before bed. One is way to curious for her own good. Somehow, they both managed t get on that blue shelf and knock all the animals down looking for playmates.


 :sm06: :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just got home from the Canada 150 celebration, really good roast beef supper & Brad Johner & Sons band, they were really good, I think some day his sons will be far more famous than their dad. If you have a chance to see them it's worth going. They also had a silent auction, I bought 2-$50 gas cards plus 2 ball caps & a 5 pound pail of local honey, paid $98 for all. I don't need more " things" so nice I could bid on some consumables.
> 
> We had a call from DHs cousin today, his son passed away this morning, the one I told you about that's been fighting brain cancer for 10 years. He lasted several years more than expected but still only 43, sad for his wife & 2 little girls.
> 
> Well I better get to bed, have to be in town at 10am, the Hutterite colony choir is performing before the church service & then there's brunch


I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, glad your friends of lady working nurses station. Did my floor yoga yesterday and 3 poses standing yoga so far, as I puts straightening house.
> Daralene, just got Meridian Energy Pen from Amazon yesterday. Unfortunately yesterday was a really bad day with colitis. So managed to lose tips for facial massage. Though I think they'll turn up. Tried it today on Large Intestine, Spleen and stomach meridians. Seems to feel the same way acupuncture feels when they use electricity. Will try Heart meridian tonight to see if it helps insomnia. Looking forward to finding facial tip!


Sorry you are having such a rough time.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I suggested that but no she is determined to do socks with heels, don't know where she gets the stubbornness from ????


 :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, been busy today working on the mermaid cross stitch. Lots of pretty blues and greens, which is right up my alley.
> I've been subjected to an attempted hack on my email account with our telephone, internet service. They sent one last week telling me to provide confirmation of my account details, so deleted that, then another one this morning, saying if I don't comply my account will be terminated. That got my attention, but as the wording was in badly spelt language, I was very suspicious so called our server, and they said it's a scam and they're getting it sorted. Grrrrr I hate scammers!


Seems there's always someone trying to steal something, grrr.
Last night at the supper an old lady in her 80's said her chequing account had been cleaned out by hackers after using her card at Walmart????The only good thing is she doesn't have much, pretty much lives cheque tocheque so the didint get much & the bank insurance will cover it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Uncle called, sounds like they may send him home tomorrow afternoon, but they've given him 5 pints of blood, I want to know where his blood is going that he's running out and they have to give him more, I told Cousin that I think more testing is definitely needed.
> I hope your tips turn up soon, that sounds like a nifty device, hopefully it will help with the insomnia too.


My friend was losing a lot of blood and it was spider veins in the colon that were rupturing. She had them cauterized and was taken off a particular blood thinner. So far, it hasn't happened again.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

EJS said:


> What a busy few weeks. I have completed the baby blanket I was asked to do. Definitely not traditional colors but in the end I like how it turned out. Took it upon myself to add a hat and booties made with leftover project yarn. I have started a scarf for my niece and my daughters are wanting sleep masks. I will start those shortly.
> Doing ok here for the most part. Some days are harder to get through but I keep trudging along.
> Sam, glad you are home and getting in some good times with Heather. Heidi is so good to you as well.
> I have been reading along some and my thoughts are with each of you.
> Off to cook some supper. (after I add pics of my recent work  ) I don't get great photos on my phone but you can see what I have been up to.


Very nice blanket and the hat and booties do go well with it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We are having a very windy day here (again). Horrible. I am going to a friends this afternoon with another friend who has just returned from a camping (caravan) trip for 6 weeks up around north Queensland, it will be lovely to catch up and see all her photos.
> 
> It is Fathers Days here today.. is it anywhere else I wonder? Oh and Serena's dad has moved back down here to his mum....mmm hope things stay calm. He has been living in Darwin for around 12 months to hopefully "get his life on track". We will see.
> 
> I should be doing housework but have the "cant be bothereds" today lol. Maybe later in the day.


Ours isn't until June.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Just catching up. Loved the idyllic picture of the swimming pool. How nice to enjoy.
> 
> Someone, previously, asked about the hearing aid that my friend found so great. He finally replied. He says they are called Lyric and now that he has them for several months, he finds they are wonderful.
> 
> ...


Good to hear that Penny and Katy are getting along now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Speaking of the kitties, we are upstairs doing a little sewing before bed and they are into everything. Need to wear them out before bed. One is way to curious for her own good. Somehow, they both managed t get on that blue shelf and knock all the animals down looking for playmates.


That is so typical of kitties. They are just so hugable.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Arrived here safely (although over an hour late) last night. We've been for a wander this morning and are now lying at the pool - there are two and this one is adults only.


Looks lovely, hope you have a great time.
Adult only? Hope it's not like the place in Jamaica that my son went, he found out that there, adult only means clothing optional in some areas????&'said he saw some sights his eyes can't unsee????????he was chatting with an older man in a bar when his very scantily clad wife came up, ewww


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just got home from the Canada 150 celebration, really good roast beef supper & Brad Johner & Sons band, they were really good, I think some day his sons will be far more famous than their dad. If you have a chance to see them it's worth going. They also had a silent auction, I bought 2-$50 gas cards plus 2 ball caps & a 5 pound pail of local honey, paid $98 for all. I don't need more " things" so nice I could bid on some consumables.
> 
> We had a call from DHs cousin today, his son passed away this morning, the one I told you about that's been fighting brain cancer for 10 years. He lasted several years more than expected but still only 43, sad for his wife & 2 little girls.
> 
> Well I better get to bed, have to be in town at 10am, the Hutterite colony choir is performing before the church service & then there's brunch


Bonnie, how very sad to hear about the passing of your DH's second cousin at such a young age. Condolences to the family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, been busy today working on the mermaid cross stitch. Lots of pretty blues and greens, which is right up my alley.
> I've been subjected to an attempted hack on my email account with our telephone, internet service. They sent one last week telling me to provide confirmation of my account details, so deleted that, then another one this morning, saying if I don't comply my account will be terminated. That got my attention, but as the wording was in badly spelt language, I was very suspicious so called our server, and they said it's a scam and they're getting it sorted. Grrrrr I hate scammers!


I've been getting phone calls lately about my computer and when I say I don't have a computer, they just hang up.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Just catching up. Loved the idyllic picture of the swimming pool. How nice to enjoy.
> 
> Someone, previously, asked about the hearing aid that my friend found so great. He finally replied. He says they are called Lyric and now that he has them for several months, he finds they are wonderful.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the hearing aid info. I'm going to try to convince DH to look for some, either that brand or Fans, although I'm not sure with all the ducks around he wants to hear all that farting????????????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'll have to post some pictures of my studio. I have the entire second floor above the garage with a set of kitchen cabinets so gobs of storage. I have very big cutting table that WOULD fold down if I ever emptied all the storage containers that are now underneath the wings. My chore this month has been to redo the fabric closet and that is finally done. Now to tackle all the bins and drawers.


Your studio sounds lovely.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Arrived here safely (although over an hour late) last night. We've been for a wander this morning and are now lying at the pool - there are two and this one is adults only.


How beautiful! The pool looks so inviting.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love the baby blanket, hat, and booties. I also wouldn't have chosen those colors but LOVE they way it turned out. Very pretty.


EJS said:


> What a busy few weeks. I have completed the baby blanket I was asked to do. Definitely not traditional colors but in the end I like how it turned out. Took it upon myself to add a hat and booties made with leftover project yarn. I have started a scarf for my niece and my daughters are wanting sleep masks. I will start those shortly.
> Doing ok here for the most part. Some days are harder to get through but I keep trudging along.
> Sam, glad you are home and getting in some good times with Heather. Heidi is so good to you as well.
> I have been reading along some and my thoughts are with each of you.
> Off to cook some supper. (after I add pics of my recent work  ) I don't get great photos on my phone but you can see what I have been up to.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are so right about grey being the latest rage; oldest DD just did her bedroom a pretty gray and will be doing the adjoining master bath in a slightly lighter color grey. DH and I will be going over there this afternoon as it is her 38th birthday today; goodness where did the time go?


Dreamweaver said:


> Grey is definitely the latest rage in homes and baby items. One of my young friends just did her nursery for new son in grey. Love the pattern of your blanket and the hat and booties are an excellent addition.
> 
> We all have some of "those" days. Hope they become lesser and farther apart.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Does this pen come with instructions on where to place it for things like insomnia, etc.?


sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, pen seems to help right knee, which I am bone on bone with. Had cortisone shot in June but seems to be wearing out.
> I will try for insomnia tonight.
> Did 9 standing poses. Notice ny balance improving!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love this poem. I just may have to make a hanging version of this too. 


Dreamweaver said:


> Senior moment and I can't remember who posted the poem on wearing purple but here is my version, hanging on one of the cabinets in the work room. I'll write it out, as it is hard to read some of the light colors. This is what started the "Red Hat" ladies.
> 
> When I am old I shall wear purple and red together and fancy hats with a feather boa for warmth. I shall dance barefoot in the moonlight and wish upon stars and drink pink lemonade in a crystal glass. And when I grow weary I shall rest on my porch swing and fondly remember all my dandelion wishes with kitty on my lap and quilt.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG!


Dreamweaver said:


> Speaking of the kitties, we are upstairs doing a little sewing before bed and they are into everything. Need to wear them out before bed. One is way to curious for her own good. Somehow, they both managed t get on that blue shelf and knock all the animals down looking for playmates.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks like a lovely place to vacation for sure Kate.


KateB said:


> Arrived here safely (although over an hour late) last night. We've been for a wander this morning and are now lying at the pool - there are two and this one is adults only.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto; way too young.


sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, condolences on the loss of your cousin, especially sad when so young with young family


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Kaye Jo* kept forgetting to say I checked out Death in Paradise and love it. Am now on season 3!

It is definitely moving into fall here. I am actually cold this morning and putting on a light sweater. Going to shut off the ac. We still need the glassed in porch ac fixed though as it gets pretty warm out there and I want to store my canned stuff out there and it is too hot for that. Who knows when that will get finished as the part arrived broken and had to be re-ordered. I wonder with it being so cool here if it is an indicator of there being a really cold winter this year.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Quick note from Sam via Heidi*....Sam is okay BUT his computer is sick. He will be back as soon as the computer gets well.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Looks lovely, hope you have a great time.
> Adult only? Hope it's not like the place in Jamaica that my son went, he found out that there, adult only means clothing optional in some areas????&'said he saw some sights his eyes can't unsee????????he was chatting with an older man in a bar when his very scantily clad wife came up, ewww


Noooo! Sign says no under 16's so hopefully that means age and not size!
:sm16: :sm11:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Quick note from Sam via Heidi*....Sam is okay BUT his computer is sick. He will be back as soon as the computer gets well.


Glad it's the computer and not him.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are so right about grey being the latest rage; oldest DD just did her bedroom a pretty gray and will be doing the adjoining master bath in a slightly lighter color grey. DH and I will be going over there this afternoon as it is her 38th birthday today; goodness where did the time go?


Happy Birthday to your DD


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Quick note from Sam via Heidi*....Sam is okay BUT his computer is sick. He will be back as soon as the computer gets well.


Thank you!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your nice comments on the baby items. I received the yarn in the mail with the knowledge of wanting a shell stitch. I came up with the pattern design as all they knew is they wanted grey for the main part and teal as a border. I was given free artistic license. It was fun to do and a great way to get back into crocheting regularly.

Condolences for the losses of late. It is such a hard time for families.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> WOW, you really accomplished a lot! My grandmother always had four o'cocks along one side of the house in Springfield, IL and I used to collect the seeds They remind me of peppercorns. I wonder if they would grow here. Probably not, as I've never seen any.
> 
> Enjoy the day tomorrow. I was thinking about your sister and BIL with the weather and hope they have a good drive back.


i wonder why they wouldn't grow there, too hot, dry. what. i have them in several places in my yard and some in full sun,they will look wilty but at night they revive and bloom. the smell is so sweet, i still have them at the back of my porch and we sat outside last night and talked and oh the smell.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Kaye Jo* kept forgetting to say I checked out Death in Paradise and love it. Am now on season 3!
> 
> I started watching it too! I was not happy with the beginning of season 3 but have gotten past it and am half way through 5.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

EJS I love the color combo for you baby things, i always like something not the normal baby colors, so that appeals to me.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

oh CateB your in a wonderful spot that pool looks wonderful to me, i am doing more yard work with my sister and on the Sabbath, hope we don't get struck down. You enjoy


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> Noooo! Sign says no under 16's so hopefully that means age and not size!
> :sm16: :sm11:


 :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

first Bonnie i am so sorry for your loss, when we lost our beloved Keagan at age 20, i felt the life was sucked out of me, he was such a treasure. still miss him so and its been 3 yrs, just so much harder when they are young, i always think God knows the plan and is going to use them with him and maybe save them from some saddness here. it helps me. 
Yesterday, we spent the day with BIL family loads of them, lots of food. we played horse shoes, i really stink.............enough said. we got home at 7 we were all pooped, but such a fun day, met some really awesome folks. we had another late night, and today, we are going to trim on red tips and paint my back door a navy. i really wanted turquoise, but Kim snarled. i think maybe the navy won't get old so quick. I love to go by homes and see lots of curb appeal. i have lots of strange things in my yard, a bottle tree, would love more, kim and my cousin snarl also at that, i have a quirky taste, so the wear purple and red hat fits me also. later


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, thank you. This too shall pass.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Does this pen come with instructions on where to place it for things like insomnia, etc.?


Yes, got it at Amazon, Meridian Energy Pen $15.00

But library has books on acupuncture/pressure sites and I'm sure you can google sites.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, looks heavenly. I so miss L.I. beaches in the summer.
Gwen, thank you for update on Sam. Hope computer gets fixed soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Just catching up. Loved the idyllic picture of the swimming pool. How nice to enjoy.
> 
> Someone, previously, asked about the hearing aid that my friend found so great. He finally replied. He says they are called Lyric and now that he has them for several months, he finds they are wonderful.
> 
> ...


So glad you have a peace filled house again!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Quick note from Sam via Heidi*....Sam is okay BUT his computer is sick. He will be back as soon as the computer gets well.


That is a relief!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> oh CateB your in a wonderful spot that pool looks wonderful to me, i am doing more yard work with my sister and on the Sabbath, hope we don't get struck down. You enjoy


God understands.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

6 quarts of grape juice in the canner! My niece's grapes. Picked just enough yesterday.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've been getting phone calls lately about my computer and when I say I don't have a computer, they just hang up.


Oh yes they're out there doing the rounds again, we've had those several times. 
Then there's the door knockers wanting to sell you something. I had one last week wanting to sell insulation. When I told him we don't need it, he asked what do you heat your house with. I replied I don't use heating, the house has excellent insulation. I don't think he believed me, so I closed the door and he left shaking his head.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Just catching up. Loved the idyllic picture of the swimming pool. How nice to enjoy.
> 
> Someone, previously, asked about the hearing aid that my friend found so great. He finally replied. He says they are called Lyric and now that he has them for several months, he finds they are wonderful.
> 
> ...


That is good news . Is Penny all well now , no sore paw or mouth ?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

So glad to hear that Sam is doing better.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, happy birthday to your DD. thanks for the news on Sam, I'm glad he's doing OK


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is good news . Is Penny all well now , no sore paw or mouth ?


Paw is healing as is the mouth. She is able to eat crunchy kibble again and walking to the park without limping. Finished her antibiotics yesterday. We will keep a close watch on ears and paws. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, I haven't had two minutes to sit down until now, we went and visited my uncle in the hospital this morning and said that they were going to release him today, so we decided on 1pm, and he asked us to make his bed and do his laundry for him, so Marla took half and I took half and I have the last load of what I brought home in the washer. We made his bed and dusted the walls, OMG, the cobwebs, dog hair and stuff was awful, so that's all cleared up, we took out the trash, but he needs a major deep cleaning that includes the carpet being ripped up, I was sticking to it. :sm06: 
But at least it's much better than when we went in, and Cousin and I will figure out what to do when he gets back. 
But we took Uncle and his dogs home and they are quite happy to be reunited. Uncle looks much better but I think some serious testing needs to be done and some hard decisions made, he can't keep living the way he is. A tornado hitting that house would be a good thing, and it's a rental, I feel for the landlords when he moves out. 
Well I am sure I have pages to catch up on so best get at it, and work on my sock.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Speaking of the kitties, we are upstairs doing a little sewing before bed and they are into everything. Need to wear them out before bed. One is way to curious for her own good. Somehow, they both managed t get on that blue shelf and knock all the animals down looking for playmates.


Oh dear! :sm23: 
Well at least it wasn't anything fragile like a Ming vase or anything. lol They certainly do manage to get themselves into situations don't they. 
Gizmo's happy, I cleaned and refilled his baby pool this afternoon, of course now he has muddy feets. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> 5 units is a lot of blood for someone that you can't see bleeding. His blood must have been dangerously low, I've rarely seen someone get more than 4 unless in an accident or pouring from somewhere. I hope they get to the bottom of his problem quickly


That is a lot, we really need to know where he's bleeding from and more importantly why.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> People can get very low if they have a very slow leak in the stomach or bowel or if their bone marrow quits working as it happens so gradually their body can adjust to levels that would have most people flat out. If it's a bleed his bowel movements would be black but if it's the bone marrow, you wouldn't see anything


I don't think he checks the color either, unfortunately. With the way cancer runs in his side of the family, it could be either or all. :sm19:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just got home from the Canada 150 celebration, really good roast beef supper & Brad Johner & Sons band, they were really good, I think some day his sons will be far more famous than their dad. If you have a chance to see them it's worth going. They also had a silent auction, I bought 2-$50 gas cards plus 2 ball caps & a 5 pound pail of local honey, paid $98 for all. I don't need more " things" so nice I could bid on some consumables.
> 
> We had a call from DHs cousin today, his son passed away this morning, the one I told you about that's been fighting brain cancer for 10 years. He lasted several years more than expected but still only 43, sad for his wife & 2 little girls.
> 
> Well I better get to bed, have to be in town at 10am, the Hutterite colony choir is performing before the church service & then there's brunch


You did great at the silent auction, the gas cards are great, but the honey is the star. 
I'm so sorry on the loss, so sad and so young, but it is good that he isn't suffering or lingering tied to machines and in pain. 
Hugs and prayers for the whole family.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Quick note from Sam via Heidi*....Sam is okay BUT his computer is sick. He will be back as soon as the computer gets well.


Thanks for that Gwen. Glad it's the computer that's sick and not Sam.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't had two minutes to sit down until now, we went and visited my uncle in the hospital this morning and said that they were going to release him today, so we decided on 1pm, and he asked us to make his bed and do his laundry for him, so Marla took half and I took half and I have the last load of what I brought home in the washer. We made his bed and dusted the walls, OMG, the cobwebs, dog hair and stuff was awful, so that's all cleared up, we took out the trash, but he needs a major deep cleaning that includes the carpet being ripped up, I was sticking to it. :sm06:
> But at least it's much better than when we went in, and Cousin and I will figure out what to do when he gets back.
> But we took Uncle and his dogs home and they are quite happy to be reunited. Uncle looks much better but I think some serious testing needs to be done and some hard decisions made, he can't keep living the way he is. A tornado hitting that house would be a good thing, and it's a rental, I feel for the landlords when he moves out.
> Well I am sure I have pages to catch up on so best get at it, and work on my sock.


I'm surprised that he was discharged with that amount of blood loss. Praying for all of you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, been busy today working on the mermaid cross stitch. Lots of pretty blues and greens, which is right up my alley.
> I've been subjected to an attempted hack on my email account with our telephone, internet service. They sent one last week telling me to provide confirmation of my account details, so deleted that, then another one this morning, saying if I don't comply my account will be terminated. That got my attention, but as the wording was in badly spelt language, I was very suspicious so called our server, and they said it's a scam and they're getting it sorted. Grrrrr I hate scammers!


It so sucks that people feel the need to do that, I was sitting here and my Amazon account came up and the mouse started to move, put a $99 gift card in the cart, I went in on my phone and immediately deleted it and changed the password, then ran a full scan on my computer, deleted a trojan virus, all is clear now, but I'm glad I was home and right here when it happened, also they may have stopped when they realized that the only payment option on my account at this time is paypal. I'm with David, I wish I could follow them back to where they are and blow up their computer screen in their faces.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes Straight lines are a good idea! I want someone to do all the math for me.. She already sews so should catch on quickly.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Arrived here safely (although over an hour late) last night. We've been for a wander this morning and are now lying at the pool - there are two and this one is adults only.


Oh wow, it's gorgeous!!!!
We are a hazy 100F here today, I'd love a pool to go jump into.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh wow, it's gorgeous!!!!
> We are a hazy 100F here today, I'd love a pool to go jump into.


A bit of that lovely pool would be wonderful right now. We have family coming on Wednesday to stay before they fly out to tropical Fiji on Thursday, would love to tag along! as we slowly head into warmer weather here with a high of around 16C today. 
Been upto workshop this morning and during the cleaning, I've pulled a thigh muscle ouch! 
Don't envy you having that sad mess to cleanup for uncle, but it's great you are there for him in his time of need. ????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, you and Marla are wonderful. Must have been a stomach retching task to be in his home to change bedding and collect laundry. Hope someone can make decision for better housing for him. Clearly he is not up to caring for himself.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

well, its so hot here, humidity is back. feels like Aug. should have. but we have gotten lots of bushes trimmed, Nephew Kolby is here to do some big limbs for us, told him money was involved. (knew that would grab his interest either money or your gonna feed him pizza) we are inside taking a break. we are painting a little lamp i want to put up over my cabinets, for some more light without turning on the overhead ceiling fan light, i have 10 ft. ceilings and have stuff over my cabinets, so it will work. 
we painted my back door a robins egg blue, we are fixing to put the second coat on, i also picked out a vinyl old time looking screen door for it also, will have someone come measure and then get it. i in the mean time changed out the stuff on my bakers rack on my little back porch with fall stuff. ok, back to it. later


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Way to go Kaye Jo and Marla! I know your uncle appreciates your effort. I hope they find out what is causing the blood loss. Thankful you were able to save your Amazon account! I don't know why it is so easy for others to get into our accounts.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all, 

Lunch today with my DD1 and her family. Nice visit and seeing the greats. They've gotten so big. Teased Emmett that I was knitting a onsie for his new sister. His momma is not pregnant and was hoping to get a comment from her but she must not have heard. Did get one project that had been lingering done today with help from DD1. As it's for a friend of hers for a new grandson, thought she could help me finish it. She has just about zero sewing skills! But she was able to do some of it with a bit of help. The sheep had pig didn't get done as they looked funny. So they were turned into cat toys with catnip. I'll post a pic. So glad it is done. 

Sorry to hear about the passing of one so young. Condolences to the entire family. Kaye Jo, hope your uncle can get a diagnosis and some help at home. You and Marla do so much for others. 

Closing for now as I want to call sam and see if he's up for company tomorrow. If so, I'll take my tablet so he can post a message. 

Kathy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I had the same reaction to the beginning of season 3.


EJS said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > *Kaye Jo* kept forgetting to say I checked out Death in Paradise and love it. Am now on season 3!
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We must have some similar tastes Southern Gal; I would love to have a bottle tree.


Southern Gal said:


> first Bonnie i am so sorry for your loss, when we lost our beloved Keagan at age 20, i felt the life was sucked out of me, he was such a treasure. still miss him so and its been 3 yrs, just so much harder when they are young, i always think God knows the plan and is going to use them with him and maybe save them from some saddness here. it helps me.
> Yesterday, we spent the day with BIL family loads of them, lots of food. we played horse shoes, i really stink.............enough said. we got home at 7 we were all pooped, but such a fun day, met some really awesome folks. we had another late night, and today, we are going to trim on red tips and paint my back door a navy. i really wanted turquoise, but Kim snarled. i think maybe the navy won't get old so quick. I love to go by homes and see lots of curb appeal. i have lots of strange things in my yard, a bottle tree, would love more, kim and my cousin snarl also at that, i have a quirky taste, so the wear purple and red hat fits me also. later


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ordered one and will have it Tuesday. Will swing by the library perhaps tomorrow and look for a book with chart.


sassafras123 said:


> Yes, got it at Amazon, Meridian Energy Pen $15.00
> 
> But library has books on acupuncture/pressure sites and I'm sure you can google sites.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG....so glad you spotted the gift card! I'd love to be with you and go blow up scammers computers! Such evilness.


Poledra65 said:


> It so sucks that people feel the need to do that, I was sitting here and my Amazon account came up and the mouse started to move, put a $99 gift card in the cart, I went in on my phone and immediately deleted it and changed the password, then ran a full scan on my computer, deleted a trojan virus, all is clear now, but I'm glad I was home and right here when it happened, also they may have stopped when they realized that the only payment option on my account at this time is paypal. I'm with David, I wish I could follow them back to where they are and blow up their computer screen in their faces.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very cute.


kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Lunch today with my DD1 and her family. Nice visit and seeing the greats. They've gotten so big. Teased Emmett that I was knitting a onsie for his new sister. His momma is not pregnant and was hoping to get a comment from her but she must not have heard. Did get one project that had been lingering done today with help from DD1. As it's for a friend of hers for a new grandson, thought she could help me finish it. She has just about zero sewing skills! But she was able to do some of it with a bit of help. The sheep had pig didn't get done as they looked funny. So they were turned into cat toys with catnip. I'll post a pic. So glad it is done.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Finally caught up. Today was suppose to be a fasting day but turned into a cheat day and will fast tomorrow. Had a nice time at DD's eating chili, pizza, and cookie cake for her birthday. Will start fasting tomorrow and back strictly on the bone broth diet. She appreciated the birthday wishes from folks here; thank you. 

TTYL; blessings, love, and prayers for all.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Lunch today with my DD1 and her family. Nice visit and seeing the greats. They've gotten so big. Teased Emmett that I was knitting a onsie for his new sister. His momma is not pregnant and was hoping to get a comment from her but she must not have heard. Did get one project that had been lingering done today with help from DD1. As it's for a friend of hers for a new grandson, thought she could help me finish it. She has just about zero sewing skills! But she was able to do some of it with a bit of help. The sheep had pig didn't get done as they looked funny. So they were turned into cat toys with catnip. I'll post a pic. So glad it is done.
> 
> ...


That is really cool, baby will love it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Just catching up. Loved the idyllic picture of the swimming pool. How nice to enjoy.
> 
> Someone, previously, asked about the hearing aid that my friend found so great. He finally replied. He says they are called Lyric and now that he has them for several months, he finds they are wonderful.
> 
> ...


Fell asleep at the computer, I should have been caught up by now. :sm12: 
Great that Penny and Katy are getting along now. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> My friend was losing a lot of blood and it was spider veins in the colon that were rupturing. She had them cauterized and was taken off a particular blood thinner. So far, it hasn't happened again.


Oh wow, glad that they were able to find it and fix it.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally caught up. Today was suppose to be a fasting day but turned into a cheat day and will fast tomorrow. Had a nice time at DD's eating chili, pizza, and cookie cake for her birthday. Will start fasting tomorrow and back strictly on the bone broth diet. She appreciated the birthday wishes from folks here; thank you.
> 
> TTYL; blessings, love, and prayers for all.


Gwen thank you for the link to recipe for bone broth it looks really good. 
I've begun to realise I might be lactose intolerant, re dairy which makes me sneeze and itchy, so just started a few days ago on Lacteeze pills which are working well so far. After trying out decadent dessert over weekend, I put it to the test lol! Will look into lactose free milk also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Looks lovely, hope you have a great time.
> Adult only? Hope it's not like the place in Jamaica that my son went, he found out that there, adult only means clothing optional in some areas????&'said he saw some sights his eyes can't unsee????????he was chatting with an older man in a bar when his very scantily clad wife came up, ewww


David said good thing he was at a bar so he could try to drink the vision away. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are so right about grey being the latest rage; oldest DD just did her bedroom a pretty gray and will be doing the adjoining master bath in a slightly lighter color grey. DH and I will be going over there this afternoon as it is her 38th birthday today; goodness where did the time go?


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Kaye Jo* kept forgetting to say I checked out Death in Paradise and love it. Am now on season 3!
> 
> It is definitely moving into fall here. I am actually cold this morning and putting on a light sweater. Going to shut off the ac. We still need the glassed in porch ac fixed though as it gets pretty warm out there and I want to store my canned stuff out there and it is too hot for that. Who knows when that will get finished as the part arrived broken and had to be re-ordered. I wonder with it being so cool here if it is an indicator of there being a really cold winter this year.


Glad you are enjoying it, even David is enjoying watching it with me. 
Hopefully your ac will be fixed soon.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, I think you will enjoy energy pen. Glad you had good time at DDs bday. You have to kick your heels up now and then.
Kathy, would be wonderful if you could visit Sam.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, did bow with both legs together today! What a thrill.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought i would let everyone know i am back on line - at least for now. we will see how it goes. see you tomorrow. --- sam


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought i would let everyone know i am back on line - at least for now. we will see how it goes. see you tomorrow. --- sam


Wonderful. Hope the computer stays fixed.
Fan, hope your leg is doing better. I find that coconut milk works well in place of regular milk and here cheaper than the lactaid milk. It is also loaded with calcium. It also might work for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Noooo! Sign says no under 16's so hopefully that means age and not size!
> :sm16: :sm11:


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > *Kaye Jo* kept forgetting to say I checked out Death in Paradise and love it. Am now on season 3!
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I am also glad that it's just Sam's PC that is sick, hopefully Ron the computer man will have it healed in no time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm surprised that he was discharged with that amount of blood loss. Praying for all of you.


Me too, I don't think they did any testing. Thank you.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Wonderful. Hope the computer stays fixed.
> Fan, hope your leg is doing better. I find that coconut milk works well in place of regular milk and here cheaper than the lactaid milk. It is also loaded with calcium. It also might work for you.


Thanks for that, I do use coconut milk on cereal etc, but not good in coffee, I use regular milk for that, but stick to one per day. 
I'm on a learning curve pretty much with this, to see what's best for my system to tolerate.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> A bit of that lovely pool would be wonderful right now. We have family coming on Wednesday to stay before they fly out to tropical Fiji on Thursday, would love to tag along! as we slowly head into warmer weather here with a high of around 16C today.
> Been upto workshop this morning and during the cleaning, I've pulled a thigh muscle ouch!
> Don't envy you having that sad mess to cleanup for uncle, but it's great you are there for him in his time of need. ????


When we walked in we almost puked, there was something really sour, it still smells but not quite as bad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, you and Marla are wonderful. Must have been a stomach retching task to be in his home to change bedding and collect laundry. Hope someone can make decision for better housing for him. Clearly he is not up to caring for himself.


It was rather gross, the carpet is disgusting but that will have to be tackled when there is less stuff on top of it. 
My cousin and I are thinking that he shouldn't be living alone at this point, but if he's going to be, I think I'm going to have to go start cleaning up once a week for him to make sure that he's taken care of and cousin will have to check in and check on him at least once a week too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Way to go Kaye Jo and Marla! I know your uncle appreciates your effort. I hope they find out what is causing the blood loss. Thankful you were able to save your Amazon account! I don't know why it is so easy for others to get into our accounts.


I think he does, now, he didn't use too though. 
I was watching the mouse go here and there and couldn't control it from my mouse pad, so I just immediately went in on my phone before they were even done, I think that surprised them, I had it deleted from cart practically before they had it in.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Lunch today with my DD1 and her family. Nice visit and seeing the greats. They've gotten so big. Teased Emmett that I was knitting a onsie for his new sister. His momma is not pregnant and was hoping to get a comment from her but she must not have heard. Did get one project that had been lingering done today with help from DD1. As it's for a friend of hers for a new grandson, thought she could help me finish it. She has just about zero sewing skills! But she was able to do some of it with a bit of help. The sheep had pig didn't get done as they looked funny. So they were turned into cat toys with catnip. I'll post a pic. So glad it is done.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great day. 
Thank you, I do too, we need to know if there is anything to worry about. 
That's adorable!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I had the same reaction to the beginning of season 3.


He left because the being so far from home was putting a strain on the marriage, still married so it must have worked.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG....so glad you spotted the gift card! I'd love to be with you and go blow up scammers computers! Such evilness.


Yes, it could have been bad. I'll take company, we can totally mind blow them. POOF!!!! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, did bow with both legs together today! What a thrill.


Fabulous! You are improving quickly. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought i would let everyone know i am back on line - at least for now. we will see how it goes. see you tomorrow. --- sam


Great to see you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thanks for that, I do use coconut milk on cereal etc, but not good in coffee, I use regular milk for that, but stick to one per day.
> I'm on a learning curve pretty much with this, to see what's best for my system to tolerate.


Cashew milk is good in coffee, it's nice and creamy.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Getting ready to go to bed. I'm surprised that I'm tired since I took a 2 hour nap today! I'm going to start reading the Bone Broth book. From what I glanced at, I'm not sure I can do it! Gwen, you are awesome!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> And how many of those do you do- or you old enough yet to be old? Nice lookign wall hanging.


 I've worn purple and red together for over 40 years! Wish we had a porch swing like we did at my grandparents. I've always loved them. I do all those things (often wine as well as lemonade) and I am plenty old to have earned the right! It was a fun little piece to embroider. I have another that is the alphabet of quilt block names. I'll post it later.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Cashew milk is good in coffee, it's nice and creamy.


I love cashews, but have never seen the milk made from them. Might have to investigate in one of our health food stores, or have a go at making my own.
If I take a couple of lacteeze pills before imbibing with regular milk it seems to help some. Thank you for heads up.
I feel for you with the hard task of your uncles care. Tough decisions ahead. Reminds me of my poor mother when she developed dementia. I had 18 months of very strange behaviour, phone calls at all hours, and finally after a fall , she was admitted to hospital and then to a resthome, before passing 2 months later.
It was really hard, and I felt terribly guilty, like signing her death warrant. But she had wonderful care, and I lived close by and popped in daily to see her.
She lived on the other side of the city so I was very stressed rushing over there all the time. I don't have siblings so had the whole load to bear. It was really good to have her near by in the end.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> They look like they must exhausting just keeping an eye on them. Worse than Elizabeth.


 They are a handful at times, but they also sleep a lot, like any other baby. I was sewing and got up to iron a piece and the one decided to take her nap right in front of the needle area of the machine. They do want to be involved in anything I do.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I think I missed a problem with your prescription. Hope all is quickly straightened out


No biggie. It is free if I do mail order but they can't take a FAX from me and having trouble getting it sent from Dr. office. It is his last week so they closed early, haven't returned calls so I can't get it faxed. Now they tell me I can mail the original..... not great on a holiday week-end and just slows everything up more. I'll get it done Tues.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Seems there's always someone trying to steal something, grrr.
> Last night at the supper an old lady in her 80's said her chequing account had been cleaned out by hackers after using her card at Walmart????The only good thing is she doesn't have much, pretty much lives cheque tocheque so the didint get much & the bank insurance will cover it.


It is a shame that some lowlifes spend so much time figuring out how to rip people off instead of just getting a job! So glad the bank insurance covers her loss.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thanks for that, I do use coconut milk on cereal etc, but not good in coffee, I use regular milk for that, but stick to one per day.
> I'm on a learning curve pretty much with this, to see what's best for my system to tolerate.


There is a good number of various combinations of Lactose -free in the SoGood range. I am using the Almond with Coconut one at the moment. I am sure you are aware of this. 
I have also seen Almond Milk Powder, but it is a terrible price.
Good luck!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> That is so typical of kitties. They are just so hugable.


Yes, and the little one that is so curious is also a snugglebug. They are great fun.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've been getting phone calls lately about my computer and when I say I don't have a computer, they just hang up.


 Indian? Microsoft? I get it all the time and have reported them. They have gotten very nasty with me on phone and used vile language.

I also get one about credit card interest rates. I pay mine off every month. Finally told them I didn't HAVE a credit card. I hope it works.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, thank you. It helps that I've done yoga on and off for decades.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> Your studio sounds lovely.


Thanks. Once the girls were grown and gone, I converted that rec room so that I could make a mess and just shut the door! I'm going to post some pictures later this week. I'm quite pleased with the closet clean-up.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is a good number of various combinations of Lactose -free in the SoGood range. I am using the Almond with Coconut one at the moment. I am sure you are aware of this.
> I have also seen Almond Milk Powder, but it is a terrible price.
> Good luck!


Was thinking of the So Good range. I need one without added sugar. Found a good recipe for cashew milk on Google, so might be rather yummy to do.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love this poem. I just may have to make a hanging version of this too.


I have the hand embroidered pattern somewhere, but it would be great on the machine as well, and faster!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Was thinking of the So Good range. I need one without added sugar. Found a good recipe for cashew milk on Google, so might be rather yummy to do.


I have been specifying unsweetened, and coming up with quite a number. Just watch you don't get Cashew Butter!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG!
> 
> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


"Hang in There" comes to mind. I have a tall desk with shelves so she jumped from chair to desk to top of shelves and then tried for the clock! No place to the fall but the window sill so glad I was there to rescue.... That's my darlin' Clementine.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Quick note from Sam via Heidi*....Sam is okay BUT his computer is sick. He will be back as soon as the computer gets well.


Thanks. (He needs to cover his mouth when he coughs and stop spreading viruses.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> i wonder why they wouldn't grow there, too hot, dry. what. i have them in several places in my yard and some in full sun,they will look wilty but at night they revive and bloom. the smell is so sweet, i still have them at the back of my porch and we sat outside last night and talked and the smell.


I thought it might get too ht but KayeJo says she saw them in San Antonio so will give it a try. I just don't have a shady spot if it were to be too hot. Grandma's were under the dining room window and it was a lovely smell. Do yours die back in winter and self-seed or do you plant then fresh every year? Hers were like a solid hedge, but I was too young to know anything about plants.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> first Bonnie i am so sorry for your loss, when we lost our beloved Keagan at age 20, i felt the life was sucked out of me, he was such a treasure. still miss him so and its been 3 yrs, just so much harder when they are young, i always think God knows the plan and is going to use them with him and maybe save them from some saddness here. it helps me.
> Yesterday, we spent the day with BIL family loads of them, lots of food. we played horse shoes, i really stink.............enough said. we got home at 7 we were all pooped, but such a fun day, met some really awesome folks. we had another late night, and today, we are going to trim on red tips and paint my back door a navy. i really wanted turquoise, but Kim snarled. i think maybe the navy won't get old so quick. I love to go by homes and see lots of curb appeal. i have lots of strange things in my yard, a bottle tree, would love more, kim and my cousin snarl also at that, i have a quirky taste, so the wear purple and red hat fits me also. later


I like the bottle trees. Your house, your door. I'm sure the navy will look great. Add a great big turquoise wreath! I've seen cute ones made of those big summer hats that you can get at the craft store. In fact, I think I have one in the closet. I have a row of painted tires separating the upper and lower flower beds by the pool. I also have old windows and shutters painted outrageous colors hanging on the dull brick garage wall. Color is free. I like fun things. (Also had the bowling balls in the garden but they cracked in the heat. I need to find something new for that spot.) I have a metal roadrunner, a plaster sheep, a barbed wire cactus, a bell made from an acetyline
canister. Enough said.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't had two minutes to sit down until now, we went and visited my uncle in the hospital this morning and said that they were going to release him today, so we decided on 1pm, and he asked us to make his bed and do his laundry for him, so Marla took half and I took half and I have the last load of what I brought home in the washer. We made his bed and dusted the walls, OMG, the cobwebs, dog hair and stuff was awful, so that's all cleared up, we took out the trash, but he needs a major deep cleaning that includes the carpet being ripped up, I was sticking to it. :sm06:
> But at least it's much better than when we went in, and Cousin and I will figure out what to do when he gets back.
> But we took Uncle and his dogs home and they are quite happy to be reunited. Uncle looks much better but I think some serious testing needs to be done and some hard decisions made, he can't keep living the way he is. A tornado hitting that house would be a good thing, and it's a rental, I feel for the landlords when he moves out.
> Well I am sure I have pages to catch up on so best get at it, and work on my sock.


Sounds like some major decisions meed to be made. Not wanting to give up his independence, I'm sure he doesn't even see the dirt and mess. You are right about the landlord. Here, rentals have to pass inspection on a regular basis.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear! :sm23:
> Well at least it wasn't anything fragile like a Ming vase or anything. lol They certainly do manage to get themselves into situations don't they.
> Gizmo's happy, I cleaned and refilled his baby pool this afternoon, of course now he has muddy feets. lol


Well..... Not these babies but my previous two managed to climb the woven woods that were in the LR and reach the bookshelf over the patio doors and knock down my treasured black Mexican vase. There is a place where the mud is so black, no glaze needed and it was a well-known artist as well. Fortunately, it broke in big pieces, is glued back together and up on the top of the cabinets in my workroom, high enough no one can see the glue job..... but will never hold water!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It so sucks that people feel the need to do that, I was sitting here and my Amazon account came up and the mouse started to move, put a $99 gift card in the cart, I went in on my phone and immediately deleted it and changed the password, then ran a full scan on my computer, deleted a trojan virus, all is clear now, but I'm glad I was home and right here when it happened, also they may have stopped when they realized that the only payment option on my account at this time is paypal. I'm with David, I wish I could follow them back to where they are and blow up their computer screen in their faces.


That was bold of them! I have a good security system, but they are always figuring a way around the best of them.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> well, its so hot here, humidity is back. feels like Aug. should have. but we have gotten lots of bushes trimmed, Nephew Kolby is here to do some big limbs for us, told him money was involved. (knew that would grab his interest either money or your gonna feed him pizza) we are inside taking a break. we are painting a little lamp i want to put up over my cabinets, for some more light without turning on the overhead ceiling fan light, i have 10 ft. ceilings and have stuff over my cabinets, so it will work.
> we painted my back door a robins egg blue, we are fixing to put the second coat on, i also picked out a vinyl old time looking screen door for it also, will have someone come measure and then get it. i in the mean time changed out the stuff on my bakers rack on my little back porch with fall stuff. ok, back to it. later


The door sounds great and I love the old fashioned screen doors. We don't have screen doors on either door but I have a cross stitch to do that is on screening, the frame looks like an old fashioned door and says "Back Door Friends are Best" that I thought I would hang on the entry door from yard to garage as that is the way our alley kids come in all the time. My baker's rack on the patio holds my grandfather's tool carrier full of my gardening tools, galvanized buckets for other supplies, but I bet I could manage to stick a pumpkin or two out there if we ever decide to have fall.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Lunch today with my DD1 and her family. Nice visit and seeing the greats. They've gotten so big. Teased Emmett that I was knitting a onsie for his new sister. His momma is not pregnant and was hoping to get a comment from her but she must not have heard. Did get one project that had been lingering done today with help from DD1. As it's for a friend of hers for a new grandson, thought she could help me finish it. She has just about zero sewing skills! But she was able to do some of it with a bit of help. The sheep had pig didn't get done as they looked funny. So they were turned into cat toys with catnip. I'll post a pic. So glad it is done.
> 
> ...


Cute, cute set.... That is going to be well loved.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Getting ready to go to bed. I'm surprised that I'm tired since I took a 2 hour nap today! I'm going to start reading the Bone Broth book. From what I glanced at, I'm not sure I can do it! Gwen, you are awesome!


I've thought about ordering it. Missed the link for making the broth and I have bones in the freezer. I'm not sure I could give up ALL the things that Gwen has managed so I may try a combination of eating 5 days, fasting 2 with just broth. I could give up rice, potatoes, white bread but can't go so far as to give up cornstarch for thickening, and a few other things. DH does the cooking so hard to control everything that I eat. For me I know more exercise has to be part of the program. Cooler weather will help with that.

BTW, Condolences on the football game. What a disaster!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Just about midnight but I am so close to finishing one little project, the kittens and I are going back upstairs to sew. See you all tomorrow. When I was up earlier, I turned the TV on for the first time i a year to keep up with the car race. The TV sits on top of two 2-drawer cabinets so there is spare room in front of it. Clementine had never seen it before so up she jumped to try to "catch" all those cars. So funny. Madeline couldn't be bothered. She was too busy attacking the tissue paper and hiding her fur mouse in a big plastic tote bag from Tuesday Morning.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> David said good thing he was at a bar so he could try to drink the vision away. :sm23:


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Indian? Microsoft? I get it all the time and have reported them. They have gotten very nasty with me on phone and used vile language.
> 
> I also get one about credit card interest rates. I pay mine off every month. Finally told them I didn't HAVE a credit card. I hope it works.


They called here a few weeks ago & DS2 answered the phone, he played along for a while kept saying, yes he was doing this & that as directed, finally he said "wait a minute, the screen say to tell you crooks to F--- off." I've had no calls since & before I was getting them 2-3 times a week????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathy, I love the little play mat. Does the drawstring pull it into a little bag? ( I think I see a drawstring)

Jynx, I think those kittens keep your life interesting ????

Kaye, hope you get things sorted with your uncle, it seems he sure needs one help. Glad you caught the Amazon scammers.

I went to the church service at the Canada 150 thing & lunch after, very nice & got to visit with a few out of towners.
When I came home there was a message from one if my old classmates inviting us out to her parents cabin for a visit, turned out both her sister & families were there & instead if staying for coffee we wended up staying for supper & then a fire. It was a really great visit. I haven't seen the one sister for probably 5 yrs & only see my friend about ice a year, she lives down by Calgary.
After lunch I stopped at DHs cousins, she has an inversion table & thought it might help my sciatica, I hung upside down fir about 10 minutes with only my bad leg in it, she thought I should do it every other day for maybe 3 times & see if it helps, at this point I don't think it can make it worse. I'm not impressed


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They called here a few weeks ago & DS2 answered the phone, he played along for a while kept saying, yes he was doing this & that as directed, finally he said "wait a minute, the screen say to tell you crooks to F--- off." I've had no calls since & before I was getting them 2-3 times a week????


Nice one! My favourite answer when they ask for Mrs H.... I tell them she has died. Not lying, my MIL is deceased, only 23 years ago lol!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I love cashews, but have never seen the milk made from them. Might have to investigate in one of our health food stores, or have a go at making my own.
> If I take a couple of lacteeze pills before imbibing with regular milk it seems to help some. Thank you for heads up.
> I feel for you with the hard task of your uncles care. Tough decisions ahead. Reminds me of my poor mother when she developed dementia. I had 18 months of very strange behaviour, phone calls at all hours, and finally after a fall , she was admitted to hospital and then to a resthome, before passing 2 months later.
> It was really hard, and I felt terribly guilty, like signing her death warrant. But she had wonderful care, and I lived close by and popped in daily to see her.
> She lived on the other side of the city so I was very stressed rushing over there all the time. I don't have siblings so had the whole load to bear. It was really good to have her near by in the end.


We have the Silk brand, Cashew, Almond, Coconut, and Soy in our grocery stores now. 
I'm just glad that my cousin lives here and has a good relationship with uncle so maybe uncle will listen to him. I think he needs to be in an assisted living facility but there are none here that he could afford that would let him have his dogs and he's not going to willingly give up his dogs, not that I blame him for that. I sure hope that we can come up with a good solution. 
It's great that the home was close to you so that you could could pop in easily.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Happy birthday Kate ???????? Are you going to be drinking plenty of these????¹to celebrate while sitting in the sunshine ☀


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It is a shame that some lowlifes spend so much time figuring out how to rip people off instead of just getting a job! So glad the bank insurance covers her loss.


I missed this, holy cow, I hope that they catch them and very glad that insurance will cover.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Lunch today with my DD1 and her family. Nice visit and seeing the greats. They've gotten so big. Teased Emmett that I was knitting a onsie for his new sister. His momma is not pregnant and was hoping to get a comment from her but she must not have heard. Did get one project that had been lingering done today with help from DD1. As it's for a friend of hers for a new grandson, thought she could help me finish it. She has just about zero sewing skills! But she was able to do some of it with a bit of help. The sheep had pig didn't get done as they looked funny. So they were turned into cat toys with catnip. I'll post a pic. So glad it is done.
> 
> ...


That's lovely Kathy , Ive had that pattern on mytodo list for ages, got a have made knitted one in a bag that I keep saying I'm going to finish one day. Yours is lovely I like the little tractor 
Say hi to Sam if you go visit


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

.


sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, thank you. It helps that I've done yoga on and off for decades.


That does help. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been specifying unsweetened, and coming up with quite a number. Just watch you don't get Cashew Butter!


LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> "Hang in There" comes to mind. I have a tall desk with shelves so she jumped from chair to desk to top of shelves and then tried for the clock! No place to the fall but the window sill so glad I was there to rescue.... That's my darlin' Clementine.


 :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks. (He needs to cover his mouth when he coughs and stop spreading viruses.)


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I thought it might get too ht but KayeJo says she saw them in San Antonio so will give it a try. I just don't have a shady spot if it were to be too hot. Grandma's were under the dining room window and it was a lovely smell. Do yours die back in winter and self-seed or do you plant then fresh every year? Hers were like a solid hedge, but I was too young to know anything about plants.


Ours in the front yard are in full sun I just have to water them good. I had forgotten that I had planted them out there. David said they will do better in the ground than in a pot.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sounds like some major decisions meed to be made. Not wanting to give up his independence, I'm sure he doesn't even see the dirt and mess. You are right about the landlord. Here, rentals have to pass inspection on a regular basis.


Yes, decisions that he's not going to want to make, mainly because of the dogs. He was complaining that the house was a mess because he'd been sick and hadn't been cleaning, he's very clean in himself, so hopefully he's not in to much denial. 
It's a private rental and the owners are elderly so probably have no idea.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well..... Not these babies but my previous two managed to climb the woven woods that were in the LR and reach the bookshelf over the patio doors and knock down my treasured black Mexican vase. There is a place where the mud is so black, no glaze needed and it was a well-known artist as well. Fortunately, it broke in big pieces, is glued back together and up on the top of the cabinets in my workroom, high enough no one can see the glue job..... but will never hold water!


 :sm06: :sm14: 
At least you were able to repair it enough to still have it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That was bold of them! I have a good security system, but they are always figuring a way around the best of them.


It was, I was rather shocked. 
The better protections we get, the better they get at getting around them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They called here a few weeks ago & DS2 answered the phone, he played along for a while kept saying, yes he was doing this & that as directed, finally he said "wait a minute, the screen say to tell you crooks to F--- off." I've had no calls since & before I was getting them 2-3 times a week????


That's one way to get rid of them. :sm24:

And now, good night.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I was rather upset too, but I do like Humphrey so it's okay. The actor that plays DI Richard Poole, plays Stewart on Doc Martin.


I like Death in paradise . Kris Marshal plays a good part as Humphrey, but sad to say he has now also left and a new guy Ardal O Hanlon has taken his place he seemed ok in the last couple of episodes will have to see when the new series starts


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Looks lovely, hope you have a great time.
> Adult only? Hope it's not like the place in Jamaica that my son went, he found out that there, adult only means clothing optional in some areas????&'said he saw some sights his eyes can't unsee????????he was chatting with an older man in a bar when his very scantily clad wife came up, ewww


Ewww is right. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> I've been getting phone calls lately about my computer and when I say I don't have a computer, they just hang up.


We have been getting those type of calls over the last couple of years. Drove me crazy.... Havent had those in a little while now thank goodness. :sm25:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Quick note from Sam via Heidi*....Sam is okay BUT his computer is sick. He will be back as soon as the computer gets well.


Thanks for the update Gwen., glad Sam is ok.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Lunch today with my DD1 and her family. Nice visit and seeing the greats. They've gotten so big. Teased Emmett that I was knitting a onsie for his new sister. His momma is not pregnant and was hoping to get a comment from her but she must not have heard. Did get one project that had been lingering done today with help from DD1. As it's for a friend of hers for a new grandson, thought she could help me finish it. She has just about zero sewing skills! But she was able to do some of it with a bit of help. The sheep had pig didn't get done as they looked funny. So they were turned into cat toys with catnip. I'll post a pic. So glad it is done.
> 
> ...


That looks great! It is a wonderful plaything. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> i thought i would let everyone know i am back on line - at least for now. we will see how it goes. see you tomorrow. --- sam


Great :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Lunch today with my DD1 and her family. Nice visit and seeing the greats. They've gotten so big. Teased Emmett that I was knitting a onsie for his new sister. His momma is not pregnant and was hoping to get a comment from her but she must not have heard. Did get one project that had been lingering done today with help from DD1. As it's for a friend of hers for a new grandson, thought she could help me finish it. She has just about zero sewing skills! But she was able to do some of it with a bit of help. The sheep had pig didn't get done as they looked funny. So they were turned into cat toys with catnip. I'll post a pic. So glad it is done.
> 
> ...


that blanket is great- such fun


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought i would let everyone know i am back on line - at least for now. we will see how it goes. see you tomorrow. --- sam


Hopefully you can stay online- is it likely to need more care to get it well again?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> When we walked in we almost puked, there was something really sour, it still smells but not quite as bad.


It must have been bad. You both are stars for tackling it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Lunch today with my DD1 and her family. Nice visit and seeing the greats. They've gotten so big. Teased Emmett that I was knitting a onsie for his new sister. His momma is not pregnant and was hoping to get a comment from her but she must not have heard. Did get one project that had been lingering done today with help from DD1. As it's for a friend of hers for a new grandson, thought she could help me finish it. She has just about zero sewing skills! But she was able to do some of it with a bit of help. The sheep had pig didn't get done as they looked funny. So they were turned into cat toys with catnip. I'll post a pic. So glad it is done.
> 
> ...


That is so cute! :sm11:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kathy, adorable play mat.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, nice to see your post.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They called here a few weeks ago & DS2 answered the phone, he played along for a while kept saying, yes he was doing this & that as directed, finally he said "wait a minute, the screen say to tell you crooks to F--- off." I've had no calls since & before I was getting them 2-3 times a week????


Well done! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kathy, I love the little play mat. Does the drawstring pull it into a little bag? ( I think I see a drawstring)
> 
> Jynx, I think those kittens keep your life interesting ????
> 
> ...


I hope it helps with your back pain. 
:sm03:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Kate ???????? Are you going to be drinking plenty of these????¹to celebrate while sitting in the sunshine ☀


And a Happy Birthday from me too... :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, decisions that he's not going to want to make, mainly because of the dogs. He was complaining that the house was a mess because he'd been sick and hadn't been cleaning, he's very clean in himself, so hopefully he's not in to much denial.
> It's a private rental and the owners are elderly so probably have no idea.


Poor man, I hope he can get the help he needs. It will keep you busy if you need to clean his place also.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well they got the forecast right for today.... we had freezing cold wind and rain and hail on and off all day. It even SNOWED on the outskirts of this city.! My friend sent me a photo.... just enough to cover the ground but Gee Wizz we are supposed to be going in to Spring! Forecast same for tomorrow. :sm19:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well they got the forecast right for today.... we had freezing cold wind and rain and hail on and off all day. It even SNOWED on the outskirts of this city.! My friend sent me a photo.... just enough to cover the ground but Gee Wizz we are supposed to be going in to Spring! Forecast same for tomorrow. :sm19:


Goodness gracious! We had a mostly pleasant day.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Just been announced the Duke & Duchess of Cambridge are expecting a third baby. I thought they would stop at two, but then what do I know!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

angelam said:


> Just been announced the Duke & Duchess of Cambridge are expecting a third baby. I thought they would stop at two, but then what do I know!


I thought they would stop at two. I will join you in knowing nothing.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Kate ???????? Are you going to be drinking plenty of these????¹to celebrate while sitting in the sunshine ☀


Thank you...I do hope so! They do have hammocks here too and I'm determined to have a go at getting into one before we leave here.....wish me luck!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am 25 pages behind as I have been busy knitting and doing laundry, cooking and cleaning. I am knitting a few things for the workshop I am doing next month. Matthew is getting ready to do a larger drawing again.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> Thank you...I do hope so! They do have hammocks here too and I'm determined to have a go at getting into one before we leave here.....wish me luck!


Happy Birthday! I hope your special day is filled with many blessings and lots of love and happiness.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They called here a few weeks ago & DS2 answered the phone, he played along for a while kept saying, yes he was doing this & that as directed, finally he said "wait a minute, the screen say to tell you crooks to F--- off." I've had no calls since & before I was getting them 2-3 times a week????


Sounds like it's been effective!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just been announced the Duke & Duchess of Cambridge are expecting a third baby. I thought they would stop at two, but then what do I know!


I saw that on a magazine cover a few weeks ago- you mean they actually managed to get something right?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> I saw that on a magazine cover a few weeks ago- you mean they actually managed to get something right?


Must have been a good guess, or insider information!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday Kate, have a wonderful day.
Good luck getting into the hammock and even more luck getting out!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Kate- have a lovely time there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Kate- have a lovely time there.

A Gwennie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I thought they would stop at two. I will join you in knowing nothing.


And with the serious condition she suffers when pregnant, I would have thought so as well. Maybe this will mean a fourth to 'balance' the family!? I hated being the only girl to twin brothers- Mum always favoured them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Thank you...I do hope so! They do have hammocks here too and I'm determined to have a go at getting into one before we leave here.....wish me luck!


Hope there is a video of you trying to get in then out of one :sm23:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Quick note from Sam via Heidi*....Sam is okay BUT his computer is sick. He will be back as soon as the computer gets well.


Poor Sam. I'm sure he feels lost without his computer. Hope he gets it well soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Lunch today with my DD1 and her family. Nice visit and seeing the greats. They've gotten so big. Teased Emmett that I was knitting a onsie for his new sister. His momma is not pregnant and was hoping to get a comment from her but she must not have heard. Did get one project that had been lingering done today with help from DD1. As it's for a friend of hers for a new grandson, thought she could help me finish it. She has just about zero sewing skills! But she was able to do some of it with a bit of help. The sheep had pig didn't get done as they looked funny. So they were turned into cat toys with catnip. I'll post a pic. So glad it is done.
> 
> ...


Cute toys. Say hello to Sam from me.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought i would let everyone know i am back on line - at least for now. we will see how it goes. see you tomorrow. --- sam


That was fast. Glad to see you back.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> Thank you...I do hope so! They do have hammocks here too and I'm determined to have a go at getting into one before we leave here.....wish me luck!


Happy Birthday. Have the most wonderful day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thank you...I do hope so! They do have hammocks here too and I'm determined to have a go at getting into one before we leave here.....wish me luck!


Whenever I'm stressed and need some guided meditation, I go in my mind/memory to being in a hammock on a beach in Hualtuco, Mexico with waves crashing, calypso music and a margarita. I hope you have just as delightful an experience to return to in your memory forever. Happy Birthday!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And with the serious condition she suffers when pregnant, I would have thought so as well. Maybe this will mean a fourth to 'balance' the family!? I hated being the only girl to twin brothers- Mum always favoured them.[/
> You are correct. I had forgotten that. Here is a link: http://www.newsmax.com/World/Europe/EU-MED-Science-Says-Hyperemesis-Gravidarum/2017/09/04/id/811496/ We will hope that they can quickly get it under control.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, decisions that he's not going to want to make, mainly because of the dogs. He was complaining that the house was a mess because he'd been sick and hadn't been cleaning, he's very clean in himself, so hopefully he's not in to much denial.
> It's a private rental and the owners are elderly so probably have no idea.


KayeJo,
If there is home care in the area, maybe he could afford that once a week or even every other week; it would be much cheaper than Assisted Living. My ex husband had severe anemia. Lots of testing for months, even for radiation poisoning. Discovered a pituitary tumor when he rubbed one eye and 3/4 of the page was gone. I he tumor was resting on the optic nerve. It's fairly rare, A bone marrow biopsy showed he wasn't producing any red blood cells. It was removed successfully by a neurosurgeon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Kate ???????? Are you going to be drinking plenty of these????¹to celebrate while sitting in the sunshine ☀


Happy birthday Kate. What a great card, Sonja


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I thought it might get too ht but KayeJo says she saw them in San Antonio so will give it a try. I just don't have a shady spot if it were to be too hot. Grandma's were under the dining room window and it was a lovely smell. Do yours die back in winter and self-seed or do you plant then fresh every year? Hers were like a solid hedge, but I was too young to know anything about plants.


Jynx, you do not have to reseed them, don't worry once you get them blooming and their seeds drop, you will have them the next yr. i gather seeds to share and also to start them elsewhere in my yard. also depends on soil what color you have, i gather see all the time for mom and sister, both pink and yellow, Mom has very little pink, Kim has very little if any yellow. i have hot pink, salmon, yellow, and also several with varigated blooms one plant has both colors, strange, but i love to see them. PM me your address and i will gather and send you all you will ever need. the other day, we were going through an area we don't usually drive through and a lady had beds of all white ones, i have only one time had a plant that had white blooms and it never came back, prob. a bird dropped the seed.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > And with the serious condition she suffers when pregnant, I would have thought so as well. Maybe this will mean a fourth to 'balance' the family!? I hated being the only girl to twin brothers- Mum always favoured them.[/
> ...


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I like the bottle trees. Your house, your door. I'm sure the navy will look great. Add a great big turquoise wreath! I've seen cute ones made of those big summer hats that you can get at the craft store. In fact, I think I have one in the closet. I have a row of painted tires separating the upper and lower flower beds by the pool. I also have old windows and shutters painted outrageous colors hanging on the dull brick garage wall. Color is free. I like fun things. (Also had the bowling balls in the garden but they cracked in the heat. I need to find something new for that spot.) I have a metal roadrunner, a plaster sheep, a barbed wire cactus, a bell made from an acetyline
> canister. Enough said.....


last yr i did myself and my sister bowling balls, i used E6000 glue and used the half glass marble things and covered them, the sun catches them and they are so pretty in the yard. cousin painted several like lady bugs. ideas from pinterest.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> KayeJo,
> If there is home care in the area, maybe he could afford that once a week or even every other week; it would be much cheaper than Assisted Living. My ex husband had severe anemia. Lots of testing for months, even for radiation poisoning. Discovered a pituitary tumor when he rubbed one eye and 3/4 of the page was gone. I he tumor was resting on the optic nerve. It's fairly rare,  A bone marrow biopsy showed he wasn't producing any red blood cells. It was removed successfully by a neurosurgeon.


Does Medicaid in your State pay for any care, Meals on Wheels, etc. Might be worth checking out with a local service bureau (Catholic Charities, Lutheran Services, etc.) to get applications in for whatever is available.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Lunch today with my DD1 and her family. Nice visit and seeing the greats. They've gotten so big. Teased Emmett that I was knitting a onsie for his new sister. His momma is not pregnant and was hoping to get a comment from her but she must not have heard. Did get one project that had been lingering done today with help from DD1. As it's for a friend of hers for a new grandson, thought she could help me finish it. She has just about zero sewing skills! But she was able to do some of it with a bit of help. The sheep had pig didn't get done as they looked funny. So they were turned into cat toys with catnip. I'll post a pic. So glad it is done.
> 
> ...


That is really cute! Tell Sam hello, please.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> The door sounds great and I love the old fashioned screen doors. We don't have screen doors on either door but I have a cross stitch to do that is on screening, the frame looks like an old fashioned door and says "Back Door Friends are Best" that I thought I would hang on the entry door from yard to garage as that is the way our alley kids come in all the time. My baker's rack on the patio holds my grandfather's tool carrier full of my gardening tools, galvanized buckets for other supplies, but I bet I could manage to stick a pumpkin or two out there if we ever decide to have fall.


i change my rack up for the seasons, wish i had a plug in out there and i would light it up for christmas. this time i put a wooden bread box i bought yrs ago, hand painted with country scene on it, and fall flowers, have the last name on the lower rack. i like a door to be like the persons personality.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > And with the serious condition she suffers when pregnant, I would have thought so as well. Maybe this will mean a fourth to 'balance' the family!? I hated being the only girl to twin brothers- Mum always favoured them.[/
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought i would let everyone know i am back on line - at least for now. we will see how it goes. see you tomorrow. --- sam


Yay!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > And with the serious condition she suffers when pregnant, I would have thought so as well. Maybe this will mean a fourth to 'balance' the family!? I hated being the only girl to twin brothers- Mum always favoured them.[/
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well they got the forecast right for today.... we had freezing cold wind and rain and hail on and off all day. It even SNOWED on the outskirts of this city.! My friend sent me a photo.... just enough to cover the ground but Gee Wizz we are supposed to be going in to Spring! Forecast same for tomorrow. :sm19:


We often get spring storms here, Old Man Winter just doesn't want to give up????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> A bit of that lovely pool would be wonderful right now. We have family coming on Wednesday to stay before they fly out to tropical Fiji on Thursday, would love to tag along! as we slowly head into warmer weather here with a high of around 16C today.
> Been upto workshop this morning and during the cleaning, I've pulled a thigh muscle ouch!
> Don't envy you having that sad mess to cleanup for uncle, but it's great you are there for him in his time of need. ????


Hope your leg is better after some rest


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> well, its so hot here, humidity is back. feels like Aug. should have. but we have gotten lots of bushes trimmed, Nephew Kolby is here to do some big limbs for us, told him money was involved. (knew that would grab his interest either money or your gonna feed him pizza) we are inside taking a break. we are painting a little lamp i want to put up over my cabinets, for some more light without turning on the overhead ceiling fan light, i have 10 ft. ceilings and have stuff over my cabinets, so it will work.
> we painted my back door a robins egg blue, we are fixing to put the second coat on, i also picked out a vinyl old time looking screen door for it also, will have someone come measure and then get it. i in the mean time changed out the stuff on my bakers rack on my little back porch with fall stuff. ok, back to it. later


It's great you are getting so much help to get the things done this weekend.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Kate ???????? Are you going to be drinking plenty of these????¹to celebrate while sitting in the sunshine ☀


Happy Birthday Kate!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> I love cashews, but have never seen the milk made from them. Might have to investigate in one of our health food stores, or have a go at making my own.
> If I take a couple of lacteeze pills before imbibing with regular milk it seems to help some. Thank you for heads up.
> I feel for you with the hard task of your uncles care. Tough decisions ahead. Reminds me of my poor mother when she developed dementia. I had 18 months of very strange behaviour, phone calls at all hours, and finally after a fall , she was admitted to hospital and then to a resthome, before passing 2 months later.
> It was really hard, and I felt terribly guilty, like signing her death warrant. But she had wonderful care, and I lived close by and popped in daily to see her.
> She lived on the other side of the city so I was very stressed rushing over there all the time. I don't have siblings so had the whole load to bear. It was really good to have her near by in the end.


I'm Glad you were able to have your mom close by at the end. Both my mom & stepdad were in the hospital where I worked so I could easily visit, it's sure makes things easier to be able to pop in. My brother & sister didn't come very often.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday Kate. What a great card, Sonja


Thought Kate deserved one after all the great cards she finds for everyone else


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > And with the serious condition she suffers when pregnant, I would have thought so as well. Maybe this will mean a fourth to 'balance' the family!? I hated being the only girl to twin brothers- Mum always favoured them.[/
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope there is a video of you trying to get in then out of one :sm23:


Absolutely no chance!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I like Death in paradise . Kris Marshal plays a good part as Humphrey, but sad to say he has now also left and a new guy Ardal O Hanlon has taken his place he seemed ok in the last couple of episodes will have to see when the new series starts


Yes, I saw he leaves in a few seasons too, but hopefully their casting director continues to do such great jobs on the replacements, I'll miss Camille too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It must have been bad. You both are stars for tackling it.


We didn't do too much, can't get to much to do much, I have a feeling that I'll be doing a lot more though. Cousin was surprised that he had asked me to do what he did ask, he never lets anyone else help.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Poor man, I hope he can get the help he needs. It will keep you busy if you need to clean his place also.


Thank you, yes, I think I would need to gut the place and start over, but if I can at least vacuum and run a carpet cleaner, we'll be that much further along. I washed the bedroom walls around the bed when I was making it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just been announced the Duke & Duchess of Cambridge are expecting a third baby. I thought they would stop at two, but then what do I know!


Wow! They must be having fun. :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am 25 pages behind as I have been busy knitting and doing laundry, cooking and cleaning. I am knitting a few things for the workshop I am doing next month. Matthew is getting ready to do a larger drawing again.


Cleaning, laundry, and knitting take up a lot of time. :sm24: 
Ooh, can't wait to see Matthews new drawing is going to be.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KATE!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kathy, I love the little play mat. Does the drawstring pull it into a little bag? ( I think I see a drawstring)
> 
> Jynx, I think those kittens keep your life interesting ????
> 
> ...


Yes, it draws up. The pumpkins were supposed to go on the drawstring but my DD1 didn't want that. She may back it with flannel as you can see a few stitches. She's also going to check etsy for some more stuffed animals as I can't (won't). She may be surprised at how much they cost.

Sound like you had made very nice weekend.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I saw he leaves in a few seasons too, but hopefully their casting director continues to do such great jobs on the replacements, I'll miss Camille too.


Florence takes her place she is a good replacement


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Absolutely no chance!


Aww spoilsport , :sm04:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I saw he leaves in a few seasons too, but hopefully their casting director continues to do such great jobs on the replacements, I'll miss Camille too.


I, too, like this show. Still warming up to the current lead.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> KayeJo,
> If there is home care in the area, maybe he could afford that once a week or even every other week; it would be much cheaper than Assisted Living. My ex husband had severe anemia. Lots of testing for months, even for radiation poisoning. Discovered a pituitary tumor when he rubbed one eye and 3/4 of the page was gone. I he tumor was resting on the optic nerve. It's fairly rare, A bone marrow biopsy showed he wasn't producing any red blood cells. It was removed successfully by a neurosurgeon.


We are going to discuss all of that when my cousin gets back, they used to have meals on wheels but I don't know if we still do, this state, well county, seems to chew up great organizations and spit them out. I'm thinking home health once or twice a week at the least, he does check his blood sugar regularly since he's diabetic, and he was going to go get something to eat when we left his laundry with him. 
I know he said he has an anyerism, and Marla said he said 3.5 centimeters, but he may have meant millimeters, I hope he meant millimeters anyway, in his back. 
Thank goodness they discovered the tumor and it was a successful removal. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> Jynx, you do not have to reseed them, don't worry once you get them blooming and their seeds drop, you will have them the next yr. i gather seeds to share and also to start them elsewhere in my yard. also depends on soil what color you have, i gather see all the time for mom and sister, both pink and yellow, Mom has very little pink, Kim has very little if any yellow. i have hot pink, salmon, yellow, and also several with varigated blooms one plant has both colors, strange, but i love to see them. PM me your address and i will gather and send you all you will ever need. the other day, we were going through an area we don't usually drive through and a lady had beds of all white ones, i have only one time had a plant that had white blooms and it never came back, prob. a bird dropped the seed.


And the plants get bigger every year. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Does Medicaid in your State pay for any care, Meals on Wheels, etc. Might be worth checking out with a local service bureau (Catholic Charities, Lutheran Services, etc.) to get applications in for whatever is available.


Don't know for sure what we have available here, I know we have hospice but I don't know about anything else, so Cousin and I will discuss what we should and can do, of course uncle is still pretty competent and that makes it a bit harder since we can't make him do anything.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thought Kate deserved one after all the great cards she finds for everyone else


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Florence takes her place she is a good replacement


Oh good. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I, too, like this show. Still warming up to the current lead.


Humphrey? He grows on you pretty quickly, surprisingly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We are going to discuss all of that when my cousin gets back, they used to have meals on wheels but I don't know if we still do, this state, well county, seems to chew up great organizations and spit them out. I'm thinking home health once or twice a week at the least, he does check his blood sugar regularly since he's diabetic, and he was going to go get something to eat when we left his laundry with him.
> I know he said he has an anyerism, and Marla said he said 3.5 centimeters, but he may have meant millimeters, I hope he meant millimeters anyway, in his back.
> Thank goodness they discovered the tumor and it was a successful removal. :sm24:


Thank goodness, indeed. It does sound like you have a distance to travel on this one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank goodness, indeed. It does sound like you have a distance to travel on this one.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, I think I need a bigger couch?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I think I need a bigger couch?


Yes you do! Lol!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I think I need a bigger couch?


I am afraid so :sm23:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I think I need a bigger couch?


I think so!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Humphrey? He grows on you pretty quickly, surprisingly.


The next one.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I think I need a bigger couch?


Sure enough.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I have the hand embroidered pattern somewhere, but it would be great on the machine as well, and faster!


 :sm24: Definitely faster!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think I'm late Kate.....*Happy Birthday!* Getting into a hammock isn't nearly as difficult as getting out of one for me!!!!! Hope you are thoroughly enjoying your vacation.


KateB said:


> Thank you...I do hope so! They do have hammocks here too and I'm determined to have a go at getting into one before we leave here.....wish me luck!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....David doesn't seem to mind at least! :sm04:


Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I think I need a bigger couch?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have spent the day trying to learn to Brioche knit. Didn't have any problem with the flat but boy the circular is driving me batty. Have lost count how many times I've frogged. Using a class I've had awhile from Craftsy and have even gone to Youtube for additional help. Can get the setup rows fine in the circular and do the brk fine, but the brp is messing with the gray matter upstairs. LOL. Think I'll take a break and get back to it maybe later or tomorrow.

TTYL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Did anyone have success with the free craftsey classes today? I tried to watch a couple this morning but gave up, I'm not sure if the Internet is really slow because it's A holiday or if their site is too busy.

Gwen, brioche knitting was one of the classes I bookmarked to watch but NOT????

My sister stopped in on her way home from the lake &'went home with 3'big boxes of stuff from the garden.
I've spent the afternoon picking- 6 flats of tomatoes- about 60 pounds I'd guess, just picked the big ones in case it decides to freeze one night, snap peas- I planted a few plants late &'they are just starting to produce & strawberries. 
I also spent about an hour picking #%## slugs????. I think I've discovered why I'm having trouble with sciatica, I think it's my daily slug hunt, the particular way I bend, I guess I need to start getting on my knees instead.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Did anyone have success with the free craftsey classes today? I tried to watch a couple this morning but gave up, I'm not sure if the Internet is really slow because it's A holiday or if their site is too busy.
> 
> Gwen, brioche knitting was one of the classes I bookmarked to watch but NOT????
> 
> ...


Think you have as many slugs as me Bonnie .
The mention of strawberries is a sore point in this house at the moment , well the thought of my husband is a sore point , I often wonder how he has survived nearly 39 years of marriage the only answer I can think of is that I'm a saint . He's latest bright idea was to tidy up the back garden while I was doing the ironing , I came down and looked out 
No more lovely strawberries he had chopped them all back and my new lilies that I had just got for a bit of autumn colour had been chopped too . I'm getting really good at biting my tongue


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Forgot to mention that today is Gracie's birthday; 1 year old. I got a picture of her brother and OMG he looks nothing like her except color. Genetics is so weird sometimes! And no, he hasn't been shaved; just looks like the dad with the mom's coloring!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have spent the day trying to learn to Brioche knit. Didn't have any problem with the flat but boy the circular is driving me batty. Have lost count how many times I've frogged. Using a class I've had awhile from Craftsy and have even gone to Youtube for additional help. Can get the setup rows fine in the circular and do the brk fine, but the brp is messing with the gray matter upstairs. LOL. Think I'll take a break and get back to it maybe later or tomorrow.
> 
> TTYL


Oh man, I totally forgot about the free classes day, I'm off to pull it up now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Did anyone have success with the free craftsey classes today? I tried to watch a couple this morning but gave up, I'm not sure if the Internet is really slow because it's A holiday or if their site is too busy.
> 
> Gwen, brioche knitting was one of the classes I bookmarked to watch but NOT????
> 
> ...


I have it on now, you have to click on the tag that says free craftsy classes and it should take you in, it's not terribly easy to choose the video you want but I found one I wanted to see. 
Great that your DS was able to take home some produce.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes you do! Lol!


 :sm16: Yes, but it is one of a pair. :sm04:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Forgot to mention that today is Gracie's birthday; 1 year old. I got a picture of her brother and OMG he looks nothing like her except color. Genetics is so weird sometimes! And no, he hasn't been shaved; just looks like the dad with the mom's coloring!


That is weird , they look nothing alike not even the same breed
Happy birthday Gracie


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am afraid so :sm23:


LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> I think so!


Unfortunately, me too. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The next one.


Oh, hopefully he'll be good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sure enough.


LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....David doesn't seem to mind at least! :sm04:


No, he said he doesn't need blankets. :sm04:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> No, he said he doesn't need blankets. :sm04:


Nope not when you have what's needed for a chilly 3 dog night!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Happy birthday Gracie and Samson. You are right, only the coloring shows they are related. Beautiful dogs both.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a lovely labor day at phyllis's on her new patio. it's quite lovely - completely roofed over. it's a large patio - about 16x30. she is pleased with it. it was a lovely day and early evening. and i am tired. she had fresh watermelon - it was so good.

i cannot believe i am so far behind. i know what i will be doing tomorrow - lots of reading.

sonja - thank you so much for starting this week's ktp. i do appreciate it. i love split pea soup and ham and bean soup. --- sam


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, so glad you had a happy Labor Day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think you have as many slugs as me Bonnie .
> The mention of strawberries is a sore point in this house at the moment , well the thought of my husband is a sore point , I often wonder how he has survived nearly 39 years of marriage the only answer I can think of is that I'm a saint . He's latest bright idea was to tidy up the back garden while I was doing the ironing , I came down and looked out
> No more lovely strawberries he had chopped them all back and my new lilies that I had just got for a bit of autumn colour had been chopped too . I'm getting really good at biting my tongue


I am really sorry for you- a halo included in the hug I am sending.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Forgot to mention that today is Gracie's birthday; 1 year old. I got a picture of her brother and OMG he looks nothing like her except color. Genetics is so weird sometimes! And no, he hasn't been shaved; just looks like the dad with the mom's coloring!


Happy Birthday, Gracie! My word you look different from your brother.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I think I need a bigger couch?


 :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Did anyone have success with the free craftsey classes today? I tried to watch a couple this morning but gave up, I'm not sure if the Internet is really slow because it's A holiday or if their site is too busy.
> 
> Gwen, brioche knitting was one of the classes I bookmarked to watch but NOT????
> 
> ...


Glad your sister could use some of your bounty. Darn slugs. And that could very well be causing your sciatica. Though my neurologist says there is no such nerve.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think you have as many slugs as me Bonnie .
> The mention of strawberries is a sore point in this house at the moment , well the thought of my husband is a sore point , I often wonder how he has survived nearly 39 years of marriage the only answer I can think of is that I'm a saint . He's latest bright idea was to tidy up the back garden while I was doing the ironing , I came down and looked out
> No more lovely strawberries he had chopped them all back and my new lilies that I had just got for a bit of autumn colour had been chopped too . I'm getting really good at biting my tongue


I can see why you are not happy. Just don't bite your tongue off!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Forgot to mention that today is Gracie's birthday; 1 year old. I got a picture of her brother and OMG he looks nothing like her except color. Genetics is so weird sometimes! And no, he hasn't been shaved; just looks like the dad with the mom's coloring!


Wow! You're right, they look nothing alike. Happy Birthday Gracie!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Nope not when you have what's needed for a chilly 3 dog night!


 :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think you have as many slugs as me Bonnie .
> The mention of strawberries is a sore point in this house at the moment , well the thought of my husband is a sore point , I often wonder how he has survived nearly 39 years of marriage the only answer I can think of is that I'm a saint . He's latest bright idea was to tidy up the back garden while I was doing the ironing , I came down and looked out
> No more lovely strawberries he had chopped them all back and my new lilies that I had just got for a bit of autumn colour had been chopped too . I'm getting really good at biting my tongue


OMG, I don't think men should be allowed to touch gardens???? DH knows better than to go near mine but he took it upon himself to do some tilling over at DSs last spring & tilled over grapes & fruit trees???? According to him they were dead because no leaves yet, even though those things don't get leaves til later.

I agree, your DH is married to a saint????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Forgot to mention that today is Gracie's birthday; 1 year old. I got a picture of her brother and OMG he looks nothing like her except color. Genetics is so weird sometimes! And no, he hasn't been shaved; just looks like the dad with the mom's coloring!


They don't even look like the same breed, never mind siblings


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> a lovely labor day at phyllis's on her new patio. it's quite lovely - completely roofed over. it's a large patio - about 16x30. she is pleased with it. it was a lovely day and early evening. and i am tired. she had fresh watermelon - it was so good.
> 
> i cannot believe i am so far behind. i know what i will be doing tomorrow - lots of reading.
> 
> sonja - thank you so much for starting this week's ktp. i do appreciate it. i love split pea soup and ham and bean soup. --- sam


Glad you had a nice time at Phyllis 's. Sounds like a nice patio. We stopped at DD's on our way home from Deshler tonight. We just went for the afternoon. Stopped in Fremont for Chinese food. DD had called to see if we were home. She was going to bring her dad some watermelon. So we stopped just long enough to get it, then stopped at my bff's and picked up grapes her DH had picked at a neighbors for me. I will be making at least 6 more quarts of juice! We were trying to out run the rain. Thunder and lightning chased us home. We made it dry! Barely. Radar shows rain on top of us and a dark orange bow over Lake Erie. Yuck. Glad we got home dry. Had lawn chairs in the back of the truck, too, so they didn't need to be dried out.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> a lovely labor day at phyllis's on her new patio. it's quite lovely - completely roofed over. it's a large patio - about 16x30. she is pleased with it. it was a lovely day and early evening. and i am tired. she had fresh watermelon - it was so good.
> 
> i cannot believe i am so far behind. i know what i will be doing tomorrow - lots of reading.
> 
> sonja - thank you so much for starting this week's ktp. i do appreciate it. i love split pea soup and ham and bean soup. --- sam


Wow! That's a big deck, it's must be really nice, especially with the roof
Sounds like you are feeling a little better


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Glad your sister could use some of your bounty. Darn slugs. And that could very well be causing your sciatica. Though my neurologist says there is no such nerve.


No such nerve? Funny when you google it, it says caused by compression of the sciatic nerve.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have a bunch of soup bones in the freezer I was thinking of boiling up to make beef barley vegetable soup but didn't start them today as DH is thinking of going to an auction sale Wednesday in Edmonton so would have to go up tomorrow sometime. It would be a good way to use up a bunch more vegetables & nice to have it canned.
The weather forcast says risk of frost tonight so I better get some blankets out to the garden????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think you have as many slugs as me Bonnie .
> The mention of strawberries is a sore point in this house at the moment , well the thought of my husband is a sore point , I often wonder how he has survived nearly 39 years of marriage the only answer I can think of is that I'm a saint . He's latest bright idea was to tidy up the back garden while I was doing the ironing , I came down and looked out
> No more lovely strawberries he had chopped them all back and my new lilies that I had just got for a bit of autumn colour had been chopped too . I'm getting really good at biting my tongue


 :sm06: Oh NO!!! 
I wonder how too, you certainly are a saint, and he must have some very redeeming qualities to make up for it. lol 
Breathe in, breathe out.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No such nerve? Funny when you google it, it says caused by compression of the sciatic nerve.


Yeah, and he doesn't think much of chiropractors either. But he seems to know what he's talking about otherwise.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06: Oh NO!!!
> I wonder how too, you certainly are a saint, and he must have some very redeeming qualities to make up for it. lol
> Breathe in, breathe out.


Sonja: He definitely lives with a saint and quite a few guardian angels!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Forgot to mention that today is Gracie's birthday; 1 year old. I got a picture of her brother and OMG he looks nothing like her except color. Genetics is so weird sometimes! And no, he hasn't been shaved; just looks like the dad with the mom's coloring!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRACIE!!!!
Awe, they are both cute, but Gracie's cuter.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Nope not when you have what's needed for a chilly 3 dog night!


LOL!!! And that went over his head, had to explain it to him. :sm12: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> a lovely labor day at phyllis's on her new patio. it's quite lovely - completely roofed over. it's a large patio - about 16x30. she is pleased with it. it was a lovely day and early evening. and i am tired. she had fresh watermelon - it was so good.
> 
> i cannot believe i am so far behind. i know what i will be doing tomorrow - lots of reading.
> 
> sonja - thank you so much for starting this week's ktp. i do appreciate it. i love split pea soup and ham and bean soup. --- sam


Wonderful that you were able to get out and enjoy the day. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No such nerve? Funny when you google it, it says caused by compression of the sciatic nerve.


I would aver that maybe that Neurologist has never put his back out!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, I don't think men should be allowed to touch gardens???? DH knows better than to go near mine but he took it upon himself to do some tilling over at DSs last spring & tilled over grapes & fruit trees???? According to him they were dead because no leaves yet, even though those things don't get leaves til later.
> 
> I agree, your DH is married to a saint????????


So is yours from the sounds of it. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have a bunch of soup bones in the freezer I was thinking of boiling up to make beef barley vegetable soup but didn't start them today as DH is thinking of going to an auction sale Wednesday in Edmonton so would have to go up tomorrow sometime. It would be a good way to use up a bunch more vegetables & nice to have it canned.
> The weather forcast says risk of frost tonight so I better get some blankets out to the garden????????


Already!!! It's just way too early for frost.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would aver that maybe that Neurologist has never put his back out!


 :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No such nerve? Funny when you google it, it says caused by compression of the sciatic nerve.


Perhaps your doctor didn't finish his anatomy course. You can guide him to this link:

http://www.medicinenet.com/sciatica/article.htm


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! And that went over his head, had to explain it to him. :sm12: :sm23:


I knew you would get it, it just looked to me to be the perfect caption for the photo. ????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Lazy day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I knew you would get it, it just looked to me to be the perfect caption for the photo. ????


LOL! It is. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I think I need a bigger couch?


Well the dogs at least look very comfortable.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think you have as many slugs as me Bonnie .
> The mention of strawberries is a sore point in this house at the moment , well the thought of my husband is a sore point , I often wonder how he has survived nearly 39 years of marriage the only answer I can think of is that I'm a saint . He's latest bright idea was to tidy up the back garden while I was doing the ironing , I came down and looked out
> No more lovely strawberries he had chopped them all back and my new lilies that I had just got for a bit of autumn colour had been chopped too . I'm getting really good at biting my tongue


Oh no- I wouldn't have been holding my tongue. But doing so probably the better option. After all it can't be undone (well I would have been unlikely to have planted anything and David would know what not to cut down but you know what I mean). Every now and then I think I should do something in the garden but it is knowing that I am likely to do what your DH did that gives me an easy conscience for keeping away.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Forgot to mention that today is Gracie's birthday; 1 year old. I got a picture of her brother and OMG he looks nothing like her except color. Genetics is so weird sometimes! And no, he hasn't been shaved; just looks like the dad with the mom's coloring!


Happy birthday to Gracie- isn't it amazing how different they are?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well the dogs at least look very comfortable.


Yes, and they do love their daddy.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kathy, I love the little play mat. Does the drawstring pull it into a little bag? ( I think I see a drawstring)
> 
> Jynx, I think those kittens keep your life interesting ????
> 
> ...


I've always wanted to try an inversion table. When I had sciatica so bad, it was actually caused by discs in back. it felt like the middle of hip, down behind knee and a couple of toes going numb. Chiropractor helped a lot. Also, went to back therapy at the back surgeon's office and they did the electric stimulation machine, etc. etc. but that felt wonderful until about 1/2 our after done!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Kate ???????? Are you going to be drinking plenty of these????¹to celebrate while sitting in the sunshine ☀


And many more!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> Jynx, you do not have to reseed them, don't worry once you get them blooming and their seeds drop, you will have them the next yr. i gather seeds to share and also to start them elsewhere in my yard. also depends on soil what color you have, i gather see all the time for mom and sister, both pink and yellow, Mom has very little pink, Kim has very little if any yellow. i have hot pink, salmon, yellow, and also several with varigated blooms one plant has both colors, strange, but i love to see them. PM me your address and i will gather and send you all you will ever need. the other day, we were going through an area we don't usually drive through and a lady had beds of all white ones, i have only one time had a plant that had white blooms and it never came back, prob. a bird dropped the seed.


Thank you. PM on the way. I have never seen colors other than the a red color grandma had. How exciting. Speaking of mixed colors I had a Hibiscus with braided trunk. I know it was grafted , but each branch was a different color, so pretty.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> a lovely labor day at phyllis's on her new patio. it's quite lovely - completely roofed over. it's a large patio - about 16x30. she is pleased with it. it was a lovely day and early evening. and i am tired. she had fresh watermelon - it was so good.
> 
> i cannot believe i am so far behind. i know what i will be doing tomorrow - lots of reading.
> 
> sonja - thank you so much for starting this week's ktp. i do appreciate it. i love split pea soup and ham and bean soup. --- sam


Glad to help Sam
Sounds like you and your family had a perfect day


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am really sorry for you- a halo included in the hug I am sending.


I should be used to his good ideas by now as he has had quite a few over the years at least this time there was no real damage done


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, I don't think men should be allowed to touch gardens???? DH knows better than to go near mine but he took it upon himself to do some tilling over at DSs last spring & tilled over grapes & fruit trees???? According to him they were dead because no leaves yet, even though those things don't get leaves til later.
> 
> I agree, your DH is married to a saint????????


That is definitely something my husband would do ????


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> last yr i did myself and my sister bowling balls, i used E6000 glue and used the half glass marble things and covered them, the sun catches them and they are so pretty in the yard. cousin painted several like lady bugs. ideas from pinterest.


GREAT IDEA! I have a whole lot of those marbles because I had grouted into a table top but took apart because the grout was not as weatherproof as advertised. I have lots of that glue and that would cover the cracks. I have 3 balls. If I run out of marbles, I've been saving broken dishes to make a mosaic on ledge of a raised concrete where I have plants. I could maybe do something with that. FUN!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> i change my rack up for the seasons, wish i had a plug in out there and i would light it up for christmas. this time i put a wooden bread box i bought yrs ago, hand painted with country scene on it, and fall flowers, have the last name on the lower rack. i like a door to be like the persons personality.


I really enjoy the baker's rack on the patio. We do have an outlet right next to it, but I have framed the patio door with lights right next to it. There are some very little lights (fairy lights) that have a battery pack DGD asked for some to decorate her room at college. Those might work. I've also seen them in Mason jars to look like fireflies. They come in colors or white and I think I got some at Target.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I think I need a bigger couch?


 :sm23: :sm23: Group hugs.... Good thing they are small pups.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Did anyone have success with the free craftsey classes today? I tried to watch a couple this morning but gave up, I'm not sure if the Internet is really slow because it's A holiday or if their site is too busy.
> 
> Gwen, brioche knitting was one of the classes I bookmarked to watch but NOT????
> 
> ...


I did watch a good deal of the Portuguese knitting but it was very slow in between sessions. Watched a little of the spinning for combining colors and wanted to watch some of the quilting. Between slow internet in general on by computer today, their sight being slammed and having to wear earplugs, I didn't do as much as I wanted. Have a lot of errands to run tomorrow but may try for an hour in the am. It is a great idea. They should do it more often. I have bought a couple classes (not finished nor sure I can locate them) the prices are good, but I kind of like seeing the instructor, her style and if it s what I am expecting.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think you have as many slugs as me Bonnie .
> The mention of strawberries is a sore point in this house at the moment , well the thought of my husband is a sore point , I often wonder how he has survived nearly 39 years of marriage the only answer I can think of is that I'm a saint . He's latest bright idea was to tidy up the back garden while I was doing the ironing , I came down and looked out
> No more lovely strawberries he had chopped them all back and my new lilies that I had just got for a bit of autumn colour had been chopped too . I'm getting really good at biting my tongue


You ARE a saint. I've finally told mine to have at it. We have not agreed on the way to handle the back since the day we moved in. Everything I do, gets ruined, sprayed or undone. Now that I have to mask up to work in garden, I am letting him do whatever he wants, poorly, but he'll learn. (He had to admit that he should have asked what grew in the sun and what in the shade.... He is on the second round of plants this season!) When it gets much cooler and he is out from under foot, I'll put it to rights.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Forgot to mention that today is Gracie's birthday; 1 year old. I got a picture of her brother and OMG he looks nothing like her except color. Genetics is so weird sometimes! And no, he hasn't been shaved; just looks like the dad with the mom's coloring!


So different... Gracie is sweetie. Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I've always wanted to try an inversion table. When I had sciatica so bad, it was actually caused by discs in back. it felt like the middle of hip, down behind knee and a couple of toes going numb. Chiropractor helped a lot. Also, went to back therapy at the back surgeon's office and they did the electric stimulation machine, etc. etc. but that felt wonderful until about 1/2 our after done!


It felt Ok at the time but is still very sore today, I think I will try to go again tomorrow & see if I do it several times if it makes a difference. My back doesn't hurt, it's right in the butt muscles & down the leg, I know a fellow who had it like this, finally they did minor surgery, he said the nerve went through the muscle instead of under it as is normal & so the muscle squeezed the nerve, they just released the nerve somehow & now he's good


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> a lovely labor day at phyllis's on her new patio. it's quite lovely - completely roofed over. it's a large patio - about 16x30. she is pleased with it. it was a lovely day and early evening. and i am tired. she had fresh watermelon - it was so good.
> 
> i cannot believe i am so far behind. i know what i will be doing tomorrow - lots of reading.
> 
> sonja - thank you so much for starting this week's ktp. i do appreciate it. i love split pea soup and ham and bean soup. --- sam


The patio sounds lovely and the fresh air is good for you and also will put you to sleep!

We had navy bean soup this week DH forgot to label it in the freezer so it was surprise night!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Glad your sister could use some of your bounty. Darn slugs. And that could very well be causing your sciatica. Though my neurologist says there is no such nerve.


Well, my "phantom" one sure has done a good job of pretending!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It felt Ok at the time but is still very sore today, I think I will try to go again tomorrow & see if I do it several times if it makes a difference. My back doesn't hurt, it's right in the butt muscles & down the leg, I know a fellow who had it like this, finally they did minor surgery, he said the nerve went through the muscle instead of under it as is normal & so the muscle squeezed the nerve, they just released the nerve somehow & now he's good


 My back didn't hurt either. It was the cheek in the middle of hip and then behind the knee and then the two outside toes went numb eventually When they nibbled away at the disc that was crushed, it was all better. The one that is giving me fits now is the anterior femoral one and doc says that people in the hospital a long time sometimes have that. I don't doubt it but it didn't bother me ever until this last operation. I think it may have been compressed by a clamp more so that positioning.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Computer is dragging tonight and so am i so off to bed.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Think you have as many slugs as me Bonnie .
> The mention of strawberries is a sore point in this house at the moment , well the thought of my husband is a sore point , I often wonder how he has survived nearly 39 years of marriage the only answer I can think of is that I'm a saint . He's latest bright idea was to tidy up the back garden while I was doing the ironing , I came down and looked out
> No more lovely strawberries he had chopped them all back and my new lilies that I had just got for a bit of autumn colour had been chopped too . I'm getting really good at biting my tongue


Oh dear Sonja, my ex was like that. The only way to tidy up a garden was to hack back everything in sight. I had a lovely strip of grass down one side of the garden with several azaleas growing there which I mowed around, they'd been there for years. One day DH decided to do the mowing and every single one disappeared. :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Goodness gracious! We had a mostly pleasant day.


I wish we could have some of what you are having!

Same again today pretty much, here is a photo taken this morning in Lorne, which is at the start of The Great Ocean Road, a coastal town outside of Geelong.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Forgot to mention that today is Gracie's birthday; 1 year old. I got a picture of her brother and OMG he looks nothing like her except color. Genetics is so weird sometimes! And no, he hasn't been shaved; just looks like the dad with the mom's coloring!


You're right Gwen they look nothing like each other but each lovely in their own way. Two beautiful dogs.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> a lovely labor day at phyllis's on her new patio. it's quite lovely - completely roofed over. it's a large patio - about 16x30. she is pleased with it. it was a lovely day and early evening. and i am tired. she had fresh watermelon - it was so good.
> 
> i cannot believe i am so far behind. i know what i will be doing tomorrow - lots of reading.
> 
> sonja - thank you so much for starting this week's ktp. i do appreciate it. i love split pea soup and ham and bean soup. --- sam


Sounds like a good day out Sam. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Perhaps your doctor didn't finish his anatomy course. You can guide him to this link:
> 
> http://www.medicinenet.com/sciatica/article.htm


 :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> I wish we could have some of what you are having!
> 
> Same again today pretty much, here is a photo taken this morning in Lorne, which is at the start of The Great Ocean Road, a coastal town outside of Geelong.


Wow! I would never have imagined that much snow in Australia, especially at this time of year.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> A coworker had this and was in absolute misery. She did have 3 kids and she was one of those where it persisted throughout the entire pregnancy. I feel for the princess, but at least she has nannies, nurses, cooks and other house help.


And this is what my DD had the whole 9 months when pregnant with Serena.... some of you will remember the awful time I had with her up most nights and very often in the hospital... dreadful. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Wow! I would never have imagined that much snow in Australia, especially at this time of year.


We do get snow in our snow areas (mountains) but not usually down here and no especially at this time of year. :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I think I need a bigger couch?


Awww so cute and yes I think you do! LOL :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Think you have as many slugs as me Bonnie .
> The mention of strawberries is a sore point in this house at the moment , well the thought of my husband is a sore point , I often wonder how he has survived nearly 39 years of marriage the only answer I can think of is that I'm a saint . He's latest bright idea was to tidy up the back garden while I was doing the ironing , I came down and looked out
> No more lovely strawberries he had chopped them all back and my new lilies that I had just got for a bit of autumn colour had been chopped too . I'm getting really good at biting my tongue


Oh no! :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Forgot to mention that today is Gracie's birthday; 1 year old. I got a picture of her brother and OMG he looks nothing like her except color. Genetics is so weird sometimes! And no, he hasn't been shaved; just looks like the dad with the mom's coloring!


Happy Birthday Gracie.... she is so cute. Gosh they sure dont look alike.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I should be used to his good ideas by now as he has had quite a few over the years at least this time there was no real damage done


Glad you can be philosophical!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I wish we could have some of what you are having!
> 
> Same again today pretty much, here is a photo taken this morning in Lorne, which is at the start of The Great Ocean Road, a coastal town outside of Geelong.


Wow Cathy that is more snow than we had all last winter. Definitely not a spring day. 
Here it's grey , raining and breezy going to be a lot of leaves on the floor , A day for totally ignoring all the housework and just sitting with the knitting at least it will be when I decide what to knit next maybe something for autumn


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Wow Cathy that is more snow than we had all last winter. Definitely not a spring day.
> Here it's grey , raining and breezy going to be a lot of leaves on the floor , A day for totally ignoring all the housework and just sitting with the knitting at least it will be when I decide what to knit next maybe something for autumn


Enjoy your knitting day. Shame that you dont have sunshine when clearly we dont have it at my end. LOL.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It certainly is a lot of snow, Cathy! We had a fairly good day again.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It certainly is a lot of snow, Cathy! We had a fairly good day again.


I am glad the snow wasnt here at my place but we have had a fair amount of rain over the last 2 days. Whenever it dries up properly I must get out there and get my grass cut, it is growing before my eyes.

I am glad you are at least having nicer days. You had you share of rain lately.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am glad the snow wasnt here at my place but we have had a fair amount of rain over the last 2 days. Whenever it dries up properly I must get out there and get my grass cut, it is growing before my eyes.
> 
> I am glad you are at least having nicer days. You had you share of rain lately.


We certainly have! But it is not over yet!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We certainly have! But it is not over yet!


Have the builders been getting on with the Granny Flat?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And this is what my DD had the whole 9 months when pregnant with Serena.... some of you will remember the awful time I had with her up most nights and very often in the hospital... dreadful. :sm19:


I remember how horrible her pregnancy was. Much better with Penelope as I remember?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I remember how horrible her pregnancy was. Much better with Penelope as I remember?


Oh yes, quite a lot better. Thank goodness coz I was wrecked from it all back then. LOL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I wish we could have some of what you are having!
> 
> Same again today pretty much, here is a photo taken this morning in Lorne, which is at the start of The Great Ocean Road, a coastal town outside of Geelong.


Would they get snow like that in winter normally?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Would they get snow like that in winter normally?


Gosh no! Very rare to get any snow. :sm06:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Wow! I would never have imagined that much snow in Australia, especially at this time of year.


We do have snow fields. But not at Lorne! And it is late in the season to get much snow even in the snow fields I would think.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skiing_in_Australia


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh no! Very rare to get any snow. :sm06:


Thats what I would have expected.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> We do have snow fields. But not at Lorne! And it is late in the season to get much snow even in the snow fields I would think.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skiing_in_Australia


Yes, very late. And thanks for posting the link regarding the snow fields which should be the only place to get snow in this country....LOL. Crazy weather.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes, very late. And thanks for posting the link regarding the snow fields which should be the only place to get snow in this country....LOL. Crazy weather.


A few years ago we had snow on Mt Lofty in October- and probably only about once every couple of years do they get any there in winter even.

And night night Cathy.

Had Elizabeth as usual on Tuesday. And realised that she was singing to Baby. With the actions and the word star i realised it was Twinkle Twinkle Little Star. But definitely singing not talking- and not becuase the CD was on. 'Bananas' had finished a while before- she loves the 'Bananas in Pyjamas' disk I picked up for $2 a few months ago. Need to copy it so if it gets scratched we have a copy still. A little girl who loves music-it settled her even as a baby in a way singing to mine never did. And Vicky is musical but not like this little girl.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

A bright deep yellow orange full moon this morning. There are so many fires, one in Spanish Fork just south of us and also the smoke from the huge Montana fire that it makes the moon a bright orange. Very pretty, but no good for breathing. We may not go on our morning walk. Boy, do we need rain.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> A bright deep yellow orange full moon this morning. There are so many fires, one in Spanish Fork just south of us and also the smoke from the huge Montana fire that it makes the moon a bright orange. Very pretty, but no good for breathing. We may not go on our morning walk. Boy, do we need rain.


Praying for rain for all the states who are dealing with fires.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Praying for rain for all the states who are dealing with fires.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> I wish we could have some of what you are having!
> 
> Same again today pretty much, here is a photo taken this morning in Lorne, which is at the start of The Great Ocean Road, a coastal town outside of Geelong.


Not what I would expect down under. :sm25:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Gracie & Samson!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I wish we could have some of what you are having!
> 
> Same again today pretty much, here is a photo taken this morning in Lorne, which is at the start of The Great Ocean Road, a coastal town outside of Geelong.


 :sm06: 
So much for spring.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And this is what my DD had the whole 9 months when pregnant with Serena.... some of you will remember the awful time I had with her up most nights and very often in the hospital... dreadful. :sm19:


After the pregnancy with Serena, Penelope was a cake walk, I'm glad she didn't have to go through that with both.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Have the builders been getting on with the Granny Flat?


I believe we are stalled waiting for the Building Inspector to pass what has been done with the foundations. I have not noticed any activity that seemed appropriate to an inspection. But also I am getting out more, at last.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> :sm23: :sm23: Group hugs.... Good thing they are small pups.


Right? lolol

David left about half an hour ago, the two little ones were standing, well Ryssa was standing on the arm of the loveseat and gizmo had his front legs on the arm and they watched him take his bag to the car (Gizmo's tail got slow) then they watched him come back to the house(Gizmo's tail got faster and faster), then they watched him take the cooler out to the car, same results and as he came back in it was tail going faster and Ryssa starts bouncing. After he left the last time and pulled out, Gizmo flopped down on the couch to pout. lol They aren't spoiled at all, not a single bit. :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> A few years ago we had snow on Mt Lofty in October- and probably only about once every couple of years do they get any there in winter even.
> 
> And night night Cathy.
> 
> Had Elizabeth as usual on Tuesday. And realised that she was singing to Baby. With the actions and the word star i realised it was Twinkle Twinkle Little Star. But definitely singing not talking- and not becuase the CD was on. 'Bananas' had finished a while before- she loves the 'Bananas in Pyjamas' disk I picked up for $2 a few months ago. Need to copy it so if it gets scratched we have a copy still. A little girl who loves music-it settled her even as a baby in a way singing to mine never did. And Vicky is musical but not like this little girl.


Potential?! My Mwyffanwy was jigging along to Louis Armstrong at about three to four months old. We were visiting my mother, and it was more than just random.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> A bright deep yellow orange full moon this morning. There are so many fires, one in Spanish Fork just south of us and also the smoke from the huge Montana fire that it makes the moon a bright orange. Very pretty, but no good for breathing. We may not go on our morning walk. Boy, do we need rain.


I have been quite staggered by your reports of the pollution about- I knew of the salt problem for vehicles- but not this air pollution. Sad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wow Cathy that is more snow than we had all last winter. Definitely not a spring day.
> Here it's grey , raining and breezy going to be a lot of leaves on the floor , A day for totally ignoring all the housework and just sitting with the knitting at least it will be when I decide what to knit next maybe something for autumn


It's sunny here today but supposed to be much cooler than it has been, yesterday and today only 77F for the high, but then we'll be back up into the 90's by Friday. 
May have hot coffee with knit group instead of a frappe.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> A few years ago we had snow on Mt Lofty in October- and probably only about once every couple of years do they get any there in winter even.
> 
> And night night Cathy.
> 
> Had Elizabeth as usual on Tuesday. And realised that she was singing to Baby. With the actions and the word star i realised it was Twinkle Twinkle Little Star. But definitely singing not talking- and not becuase the CD was on. 'Bananas' had finished a while before- she loves the 'Bananas in Pyjamas' disk I picked up for $2 a few months ago. Need to copy it so if it gets scratched we have a copy still. A little girl who loves music-it settled her even as a baby in a way singing to mine never did. And Vicky is musical but not like this little girl.


LOL! She's growing up so fast. It's so sweet that she is singing to her baby, music is wonderful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> A bright deep yellow orange full moon this morning. There are so many fires, one in Spanish Fork just south of us and also the smoke from the huge Montana fire that it makes the moon a bright orange. Very pretty, but no good for breathing. We may not go on our morning walk. Boy, do we need rain.


We have the smoke here, it's so hazy out, it's playing havoc with allergies, it has to be a million times worse for you. 
The sun was a bright orange ball yesterday and the day before, and the moon too. 
I sure hope that they get all the fires out or at least under control soon, preferably out.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

My view today - the family pool as there were no sunbeds left at the adults only pool, but it's actually been nice as there seem to be just babies and toddlers here today, fun watching the little ones. It's hotter today than it has been the last two days and we went on the little train that takes you through the streets of these three resorts (they run into one another - the resorts, not the trains!) Can't say that we are very enamoured of the town as it's really just a big beach and lots of souvenir shops, no old town or anything like that, but can't fault this hotel it's really good.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would aver that maybe that Neurologist has never put his back out!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Perhaps your doctor didn't finish his anatomy course. You can guide him to this link:
> 
> http://www.medicinenet.com/sciatica/article.htm


Thank you for the link.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I wish we could have some of what you are having!
> 
> Same again today pretty much, here is a photo taken this morning in Lorne, which is at the start of The Great Ocean Road, a coastal town outside of Geelong.


 :sm06: I am not looking forward to seeing that here in a few months!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And this is what my DD had the whole 9 months when pregnant with Serena.... some of you will remember the awful time I had with her up most nights and very often in the hospital... dreadful. :sm19:


I was thinking about your DD when reading about Princess Kate.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I wish we could have some of what you are having!
> 
> Same again today pretty much, here is a photo taken this morning in Lorne, which is at the start of The Great Ocean Road, a coastal town outside of Geelong.[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> A bright deep yellow orange full moon this morning. There are so many fires, one in Spanish Fork just south of us and also the smoke from the huge Montana fire that it makes the moon a bright orange. Very pretty, but no good for breathing. We may not go on our morning walk. Boy, do we need rain.


I am praying for rain for all who need it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I believe we are stalled waiting for the Building Inspector to pass what has been done with the foundations. I have not noticed any activity that seemed appropriate to an inspection. But also I am getting out more, at last.


So glad you are able to get out more. Hope that the building is quickly finished, though it sounds slow going.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Right? lolol
> 
> David left about half an hour ago, the two little ones were standing, well Ryssa was standing on the arm of the loveseat and gizmo had his front legs on the arm and they watched him take his bag to the car (Gizmo's tail got slow) then they watched him come back to the house(Gizmo's tail got faster and faster), then they watched him take the cooler out to the car, same results and as he came back in it was tail going faster and Ryssa starts bouncing. After he left the last time and pulled out, Gizmo flopped down on the couch to pout. lol They aren't spoiled at all, not a single bit. :sm23:


 :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We have the smoke here, it's so hazy out, it's playing havoc with allergies, it has to be a million times worse for you.
> The sun was a bright orange ball yesterday and the day before, and the moon too.
> I sure hope that they get all the fires out or at least under control soon, preferably out.


It was like that here a couple of days ago too. I'm not sure if the smoke is coming from BC or a fire in the north


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> A bright deep yellow orange full moon this morning. There are so many fires, one in Spanish Fork just south of us and also the smoke from the huge Montana fire that it makes the moon a bright orange. Very pretty, but no good for breathing. We may not go on our morning walk. Boy, do we need rain.


I hope you get some rain soon, I saw photos on FB of the fire in Montana & my cousin posted some of the fire near Cranbrook, BC. Such terrible devastation


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Morning.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, good thing I got out the blankets for the garden last nights. fortunately only a touch of frost so the crops should be OK but it doesn't take much for the tomatoes & cucumbers to be done. I'm glad I picked a bunch of tomatoes yesterday. If the forcast remains true, we should have and their week before anymore frost.
I'm still waiting on DH to decide what he's doing about the auction sale, I wish he would hurry up so I could decide what I'm doing for the day????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> So glad you are able to get out more. Hope that the building is quickly finished, though it sounds slow going.


I ventured up the street a little, with Ringo on a leash, attached to my stroller. Took a bit of juggling- this was on Monday- we didn't do it yesterday, because I was quite tired by the time I got home from my shopping trip. Depends whether we have solid rain today or showers whether I head out with him again. I don't want to make my cold worse by getting wet through.
The building is truly going slowly!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, good thing I got out the blankets for the garden last nights. fortunately only a touch of frost so the crops should be OK but it doesn't take much for the tomatoes & cucumbers to be done. I'm glad I picked a bunch of tomatoes yesterday. If the forcast remains true, we should have and their week before anymore frost.
> I'm still waiting on DH to decide what he's doing about the auction sale, I wish he would hurry up so I could decide what I'm doing for the day????


I am sorry you are getting frosts, because that means Autumn is with you- I am not sure I would want the long dark days you have through winter.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I ventured up the street a little, with Ringo on a leash, attached to my stroller. Took a bit of juggling- this was on Monday- we didn't do it yesterday, because I was quite tired by the time I got home from my shopping trip. Depends whether we have solid rain today or showers whether I head out with him again. I don't want to make my cold worse by getting wet through.
> The building is truly going slowly!


Good for both of you. I bet Ringo was really enjoying this. You are a brave woman. Hope your cold will quickly retreat.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> My view today - the family pool as there were no sunbeds left at the adults only pool, but it's actually been nice as there seem to be just babies and toddlers here today, fun watching the little ones. It's hotter today than it has been the last two days and we went on the little train that takes you through the streets of these three resorts (they run into one another - the resorts, not the trains!) Can't say that we are very enamoured of the town as it's really just a big beach and lots of souvenir shops, no old town or anything like that, but can't fault this hotel it's really good.


 It looks lovely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Good for both of you. I bet Ringo was really enjoying this. You are a brave woman. Hope your cold will quickly retreat.


Thank you, Joyce! Ringo took it all very matter of fact- we used to have to do this before I had the fence. I must remember to take the 'poo bags ' with me next time, just in case. What does concern me is if we encounter another dog, even though his behaviour at the kennels was so much improved, I am not sure it would be, when I am around. I always call it his Naploeon Buonaparte Complex- the little guy that has to best anyone bigger.
I am searching out ways of purchasing Olbas Oil from overseas- our Pharmacy Suppliers in their wisdom are not importing it- but I find it really works!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Right? lolol
> 
> David left about half an hour ago, the two little ones were standing, well Ryssa was standing on the arm of the loveseat and gizmo had his front legs on the arm and they watched him take his bag to the car (Gizmo's tail got slow) then they watched him come back to the house(Gizmo's tail got faster and faster), then they watched him take the cooler out to the car, same results and as he came back in it was tail going faster and Ryssa starts bouncing. After he left the last time and pulled out, Gizmo flopped down on the couch to pout. lol They aren't spoiled at all, not a single bit. :sm23:


 Definately not :sm23:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Happy Birthday Kate!


I missed your birthday, Kate. Hope you had a great day.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

When we went for dinner last night this was brought to our table, and later they produced a small birthday cake with a candle in it......but I was so glad no-one sang! DH denied all knowledge of it and it turned out they took the birthdate from my passport!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> When we went for dinner last night this was brought to our table, and later they produced a small birthday cake with a candle in it......but I was so glad no-one sang! DH denied all knowledge of it and it turned out they took the birthdate from my passport!


Sneaky! You had to show your passport at the hotel? Or, was it a package deal where they had your passport? So nice to have your birthday acknowledged!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> My view today - the family pool as there were no sunbeds left at the adults only pool, but it's actually been nice as there seem to be just babies and toddlers here today, fun watching the little ones. It's hotter today than it has been the last two days and we went on the little train that takes you through the streets of these three resorts (they run into one another - the resorts, not the trains!) Can't say that we are very enamoured of the town as it's really just a big beach and lots of souvenir shops, no old town or anything like that, but can't fault this hotel it's really good.


It's beautiful!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It was like that here a couple of days ago too. I'm not sure if the smoke is coming from BC or a fire in the north


Someone said yesterday that there is a fire in North Dakota that could be contributing too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I ventured up the street a little, with Ringo on a leash, attached to my stroller. Took a bit of juggling- this was on Monday- we didn't do it yesterday, because I was quite tired by the time I got home from my shopping trip. Depends whether we have solid rain today or showers whether I head out with him again. I don't want to make my cold worse by getting wet through.
> The building is truly going slowly!


Great that you are able to get out and walk with Ringo, maybe a walking stick in case a dog comes at you, you can use it to swing at them or if necessary, wack them with it to make them go home. 
UGH, I hope you are able to shake the cold quickly, that's no fun at all, but I guess it is the season.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> When we went for dinner last night this was brought to our table, and later they produced a small birthday cake with a candle in it......but I was so glad no-one sang! DH denied all knowledge of it and it turned out they took the birthdate from my passport!


How lovely. 
Surprise!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Is anyone else getting more pop-ups than usual? I'm on my phone and these are full on ads, not the the other kind. I'm going to switch to the computer and see what happens on there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Is anyone else getting more pop-ups than usual? I'm on my phone and these are full on ads, not the the other kind. I'm going to switch to the computer and see what happens on there.


I'm on my laptop and not having any problems. 
I haven't checked on my phone though.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Enjoy your knitting day. Shame that you dont have sunshine when clearly we dont have it at my end. LOL.


It turned into a better day than I thought , rain stopped and sun came out but not as warm as it has been


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> A few years ago we had snow on Mt Lofty in October- and probably only about once every couple of years do they get any there in winter even.
> 
> And night night Cathy.
> 
> Had Elizabeth as usual on Tuesday. And realised that she was singing to Baby. With the actions and the word star i realised it was Twinkle Twinkle Little Star. But definitely singing not talking- and not becuase the CD was on. 'Bananas' had finished a while before- she loves the 'Bananas in Pyjamas' disk I picked up for $2 a few months ago. Need to copy it so if it gets scratched we have a copy still. A little girl who loves music-it settled her even as a baby in a way singing to mine never did. And Vicky is musical but not like this little girl.


I am now singing bananas in pyjamas, my youngest loved watching that show . Elizabeth sounds like a very loving little girl


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> A bright deep yellow orange full moon this morning. There are so many fires, one in Spanish Fork just south of us and also the smoke from the huge Montana fire that it makes the moon a bright orange. Very pretty, but no good for breathing. We may not go on our morning walk. Boy, do we need rain.


Hope you get some rain soon Joyce


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> My view today - the family pool as there were no sunbeds left at the adults only pool, but it's actually been nice as there seem to be just babies and toddlers here today, fun watching the little ones. It's hotter today than it has been the last two days and we went on the little train that takes you through the streets of these three resorts (they run into one another - the resorts, not the trains!) Can't say that we are very enamoured of the town as it's really just a big beach and lots of souvenir shops, no old town or anything like that, but can't fault this hotel it's really good.


Looks Beautiful Kate , any chance that you can travel a bit further away than the local town ?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, so happy you and Ringo got to walk.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I think I need a bigger couch?


Looks like a happy family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think you have as many slugs as me Bonnie .
> The mention of strawberries is a sore point in this house at the moment , well the thought of my husband is a sore point , I often wonder how he has survived nearly 39 years of marriage the only answer I can think of is that I'm a saint . He's latest bright idea was to tidy up the back garden while I was doing the ironing , I came down and looked out
> No more lovely strawberries he had chopped them all back and my new lilies that I had just got for a bit of autumn colour had been chopped too . I'm getting really good at biting my tongue


Wow, what was he thinking?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Forgot to mention that today is Gracie's birthday; 1 year old. I got a picture of her brother and OMG he looks nothing like her except color. Genetics is so weird sometimes! And no, he hasn't been shaved; just looks like the dad with the mom's coloring!


Happy Birthday to Gracie and to her brother but how different they look!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> a lovely labor day at phyllis's on her new patio. it's quite lovely - completely roofed over. it's a large patio - about 16x30. she is pleased with it. it was a lovely day and early evening. and i am tired. she had fresh watermelon - it was so good.
> 
> i cannot believe i am so far behind. i know what i will be doing tomorrow - lots of reading.
> 
> sonja - thank you so much for starting this week's ktp. i do appreciate it. i love split pea soup and ham and bean soup. --- sam


Hi Sam. Glad you enjoyed Labor Day at Phyllis'. Her patio sounds very nice.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I wish we could have some of what you are having!
> 
> Same again today pretty much, here is a photo taken this morning in Lorne, which is at the start of The Great Ocean Road, a coastal town outside of Geelong.


I didn't really want to see that snow. Hopefully ours is at least 4 months down the road (wishful thinking). Beautiful dog.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Praying for rain for all the states who are dealing with fires.


Wish we could have sent some of ours their way. We had a downpour overnight. Just too much here and not enough where it's needed.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> My view today - the family pool as there were no sunbeds left at the adults only pool, but it's actually been nice as there seem to be just babies and toddlers here today, fun watching the little ones. It's hotter today than it has been the last two days and we went on the little train that takes you through the streets of these three resorts (they run into one another - the resorts, not the trains!) Can't say that we are very enamoured of the town as it's really just a big beach and lots of souvenir shops, no old town or anything like that, but can't fault this hotel it's really good.


I'm sure I could spend days just lazing around that pool, even if it's for the toddlers. It looks so beautiful. So glad you're enjoying it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great that you are able to get out and walk with Ringo, maybe a walking stick in case a dog comes at you, you can use it to swing at them or if necessary, wack them with it to make them go home.
> UGH, I hope you are able to shake the cold quickly, that's no fun at all, but I guess it is the season.


Good point. I'll have a think about that. I had wondered about Pepper Spray but have no idea where I could get any.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, so happy you and Ringo got to walk.


It is definitely an improvement, Joy!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, good thing I got out the blankets for the garden last nights. fortunately only a touch of frost so the crops should be OK but it doesn't take much for the tomatoes & cucumbers to be done. I'm glad I picked a bunch of tomatoes yesterday. If the forcast remains true, we should have and their week before anymore frost.
> I'm still waiting on DH to decide what he's doing about the auction sale, I wish he would hurry up so I could decide what I'm doing for the day????


Glad to hear the frost was light. Hopefully it will be more than a week before you get more.

I am so frustrated today and need to rant. We had a fair over the weekend and I wanted to go. Saturday was interrupted by a bit of socializing. Had dinner out and I ordered a seafood platter. The shrimp was excellent but the fish was mush covered in onions. Awful. Then Sunday, it threatened rain. Monday, I had a prospective buyer for my Mercedes. He was supposed to come early, then it was 12.30, then it was 3.30 so that took care of the day at the fair. I spent time with this buyer, checking out my car, test driving and then said he would be back today to take it to a mechanic for a check. This morning I get an email from him saying the mileage was too high and the odometer didn't work, my price was too high and would have to be dramatically reduced for him to buy it. Considering that the car is 39 years old, I don't think 101,245 is a lot of mileage. He could have just said he didn't want to pay my price. Thanks for listening.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I ventured up the street a little, with Ringo on a leash, attached to my stroller. Took a bit of juggling- this was on Monday- we didn't do it yesterday, because I was quite tired by the time I got home from my shopping trip. Depends whether we have solid rain today or showers whether I head out with him again. I don't want to make my cold worse by getting wet through.
> The building is truly going slowly!


Julie, I'm so glad to hear that you're venturing out and your hip is improving. Hope your cold improves soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> When we went for dinner last night this was brought to our table, and later they produced a small birthday cake with a candle in it......but I was so glad no-one sang! DH denied all knowledge of it and it turned out they took the birthdate from my passport!


What a lovely surprise for you. It's a beautiful rose.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up. going to take nap. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Glad to hear the frost was light. Hopefully it will be more than a week before you get more.
> 
> I am so frustrated today and need to rant. We had a fair over the weekend and I wanted to go. Saturday was interrupted by a bit of socializing. Had dinner out and I ordered a seafood platter. The shrimp was excellent but the fish was mush covered in onions. Awful. Then Sunday, it threatened rain. Monday, I had a prospective buyer for my Mercedes. He was supposed to come early, then it was 12.30, then it was 3.30 so that took care of the day at the fair. I spent time with this buyer, checking out my car, test driving and then said he would be back today to take it to a mechanic for a check. This morning I get an email from him saying the mileage was too high and the odometer didn't work, my price was too high and would have to be dramatically reduced for him to buy it. Considering that the car is 39 years old, I don't think 101,245 is a lot of mileage. He could have just said he didn't want to pay my price. Thanks for listening.


You know we take rants on the shoulder, Liz! Maybe he thought he could take you for weak and gullible!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Julie, I'm so glad to hear that you're venturing out and your hip is improving. Hope your cold improves soon.


It is wonderful not to be struggling against the Arthritis. I see the doctor tomorrow unless there is a totally unexpected improvement.
Hope your evening goes better for you!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, I'm glad you are getting mobile enough to walk with Ringo.
Kate, how nice of the hotel to provide a flower & birthday cake but surprising they checked you birthday in your passport. The pool sure looks great.
Well the frost didn't do any damage & the forcast is good now so things should continue to grow. It's beautiful & sunny out today.
I brought in a bucket of beets & made honeyed beets from them, when cool they will get bagged for the freezer.
I've got a big pot of bones cooking & all the vegetables ready to go into the soup when they are done. 
My friend is also making soup today & came to get some corn for her soup


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sneaky! You had to show your passport at the hotel? Or, was it a package deal where they had your passport? So nice to have your birthday acknowledged!


Most hotels on the continent you have to let them either hold on to your passport or take a photocopy of it when you check in.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Looks Beautiful Kate , any chance that you can travel a bit further away than the local town ?


We're probably going to have a sail down the coast a bit in the next few days, other than that we're quite happy just to hang about the hotel.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

finally - i am half way to being caught up. my eyes are blurring. lol i wanna be with kate.

a sunny but cool day. i turned the heat on earlier and went to bed for a while just to get warm.

had a lovely bbq to christen phyllis's new patio - roofed. it is very nice. i ate myself silly on watermelon. it's the first i have had for a while - so good. got home after six. i was tired but i had a really good time.

marie and i had lunch this afternoon - sweet and sour chicken. it is one of her best recipes.

bentley is going to preschool two mornings a week. seems to like it a lot. 

i am doing fine. not sure if there has been any weight gain - i'm afraid to get on the scales. my balance is improving. need to get back on the dumbbells again - been a little lax lately.

now to attack the second half. --- sam

i also meant to say i am sending healing energy and blessings to those in need, grieving or in pain.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> When we went for dinner last night this was brought to our table, and later they produced a small birthday cake with a candle in it......but I was so glad no-one sang! DH denied all knowledge of it and it turned out they took the birthdate from my passport!


That was so sweet of them :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I'm glad you are getting mobile enough to walk with Ringo.
> Kate, how nice of the hotel to provide a flower & birthday cake but surprising they checked you birthday in your passport. The pool sure looks great.
> Well the frost didn't do any damage & the forcast is good now so things should continue to grow. It's beautiful & sunny out today.
> I brought in a bucket of beets & made honeyed beets from them, when cool they will get bagged for the freezer.
> ...


It is good, but I am not sure I'll get out today, the rain is so heavy. We had a lightening strike very close, and poor Ringo was all ashiver. 
I am so glad things came through the frost okay!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

budasha said:


> Glad to hear the frost was light. Hopefully it will be more than a week before you get more.
> 
> I am so frustrated today and need to rant. We had a fair over the weekend and I wanted to go. Saturday was interrupted by a bit of socializing. Had dinner out and I ordered a seafood platter. The shrimp was excellent but the fish was mush covered in onions. Awful. Then Sunday, it threatened rain. Monday, I had a prospective buyer for my Mercedes. He was supposed to come early, then it was 12.30, then it was 3.30 so that took care of the day at the fair. I spent time with this buyer, checking out my car, test driving and then said he would be back today to take it to a mechanic for a check. This morning I get an email from him saying the mileage was too high and the odometer didn't work, my price was too high and would have to be dramatically reduced for him to buy it. Considering that the car is 39 years old, I don't think 101,245 is a lot of mileage. He could have just said he didn't want to pay my price. Thanks for listening.


I hear you! Actually, that is a very low mileage car and well worth the money you are asking. Don't give in. Sometimes people just think they can bully you into getting their way. I have the same thing with my 1980 Honda twin motorcycle. My colleague keeps saying he wants to buy it. I reply, when you have $800 cash, we will do the deal. He keeps asking, over and over, will I take less. I tell him, no, I can sell it easily for that so when you have $800 I will turn the title over to you, not one moment more. Stay firm in your quote for your Mercedes. They are a collector item and are worth someone paying the collector price.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, so glad you had good time. I wanna be with Kate too. Or at least Laing Island, NY or Charleston beaches. Dagnapit. 

KayeJo, I am so high I'm flying! Was able to do dancers pose today. OK needed strap for right knee and I was PDW (pretty damn wobbly) BUT I done did it!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Went to local LYS to get help with Brioche stitch; spent two hours messing up over and over....gave up for then at least and will go back tomorrow morning to give it a go again. Just can not see what I am doing wrong but I'm sure they will help me figure it out. Also have to take Mario (Jack Russel/Chihuahua mix) for his distemper shot in the morning. Was going to go to least favorite knitting group this afternoon, but lay down thinking I'd take a short nap and ended up sleeping 2 hours; oh well, guess I was tired. I have been staying up a bit late the past few days. Will go to the monthly group on Thursday morning and favorite group on Friday. My "social calender" is finally filling in with things other than doctor appointments...LOL. I love it! Life is getting so good again!

Just got a message (finally) form the Brioche instructor from the Craftsy class so need to go cast on yet again and see if I can take a picture of what I'm doing and post it for her help. I think I'll do better going to the LYS but since she has finally responded will see what I can get from her brain into my brain..LOL.

TTYL


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

I am going to try to post, but things jump around on this little tablet. I don,t remember if I told you, but I developed foot drop after ther hip surgery. All the doctors say it is being caused by swelling and nerve irritation, and it will resolve in time. I am in a very nice rehab unit which is actually part of the ortho. dept. in the hospital. I have been here since Thursday ( two days after surgery) and after the staff meeting this morninng I was told I will be here at least another week, and I am fine with that. I get three hours of therapy a day, split up between morning and afternoon sessions. I was having severe stinging nerve pain in my foot, but am taking Neuroton for that. Also today I wore tie shoes, and that made ot so much easier to walk. I will be having a custom orthotic made for my shoe. Someone is coming to measure for that tomorrow. I was not expecting this complication, but I have to believe the doctors and work hard and hope for the best. I believe I will be fine.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

gwinnie, your furr babies look like they have something to say, pretty pretty.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Another development since I have been in the hospital. My MIL has not been doing well, not eating or drinking much, and not getting out of bed. Also she had one of her vaso-vagal attacks and passed out at home. My husband brought her to ER, and they admitted her with a UTI and mild dehydration. She had another vaso-vagal episode the next morning in front of the doctor. ( I think I have mentioned thiis before, but she has had several over the years, has been checked out, sometimes just walking a short distanca or having a BM can trigger it.) But my DH finally decided he cannot take care of her at home, so the case mamagement nurse for the hospital helped us find a bed in a nursing home. Right now it is listed as long term rehab. and her insurance will pay for it. That will give us time to hear back from Office On Aging concerning all the paperwork we have submitted for permanent long term care. We Know she qualifies medically and financially, but they just havent notified us yet. DH visited her tody, and when he told her he was leaving to vivit me, she said Am I coming? He said no and she replied Oh, OK.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, glad you had lunch with Marie. Glad you are feeling better. Hugs.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

jynx i looked on Pinterest to decide how to do my bowling ball, i first wanted to cover one with pennys, then decided it wouldn't shine and sparkle long. 
Gwen, i have sister cats, Harper and Scout, Harper is a long hair yellow stripped cat, short stocky, so sweet, and funny to watch, she sashays into a room with her tail swaying like ploom, Scout, is tall and long, always carries her tail straight up like a Meercat does. she is very serious looking very intimidating. she plays some, but when she swats at you, you feel the wind, and she is fast, Harper does this pat thing with her big furry feet. different as night and day.
sugar sugar, oh wow, that is a beautiful snow, seems we don't have snow so much anymore, always above us, we are having the strangest weather here, only had a couple really hot wks this whole summer, now we are supposed to have some really cool days and love this, no humidity. maybe my hair will stop frizzing.
Kate B wish i was where you are, i would be all over that pool, i really like lounging more these days, i don't need anything, so once i sight see some, i am back to being a slug. 
Jules, i do hope your cold gets better, don't push yourself and get a chill with the damp.
Today, my sister Kim left back for TN. we have had the best time and got loads of stuff done at Moms and Leslie's old house and here, Since Leslie has gotten her divorce finalized, we stretched a orange plastic fence across her drive ways and posted the land and put a sign saying it had a game camera on it, just letting her druggie X know now we are not playing anymore, he will be prosecuted if he continues to come over into the property, the house was hers, and the land, he never brought anything to the marriage, was homeless when they met. Get this he is living in a apartment in back of the house across from where they lived with his new girlfriend. he is a jerk. we moved some of her lawn furniture down to moms, till she has her own place again. at least she is here with me and he leaves her alone.
anyway, we got my back door done, row of red tips all trimmed, den all reorganized with Leslie's stuff, so now it only takes up a quarter of the room. and i can sit and paint if i want to. i now have a cute lamp over my kitchen cabinets for more atmosphere and night light when go to bed. i have been doing that since BJ died, feels better like that to me. Each night we spent talking and catching up, last night the other niece and husband came over and he finally looked at my breaker box, and saved me calling a electrician, we had no lights in 3 rooms and could only use the lamps plugged in. we just were not pulling the switch all the way back before we pushed it on. My cousins husband is bringing his chain saw to cut back the big limbs on the red tips so they don't get you when you mow. Now i need to talk to someone about taking 3 limbs off the tall pine tree over our house, they keep my gutters full. its always something when you own your home. anyway, last night we all ate out and came back here and there was so much laughing going on. was the best working visit. i said i better have worked off a few lbs when i go to WW this wk. ok, caught up and going outside, later


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I ventured up the street a little, with Ringo on a leash, attached to my stroller. Took a bit of juggling- this was on Monday- we didn't do it yesterday, because I was quite tired by the time I got home from my shopping trip. Depends whether we have solid rain today or showers whether I head out with him again. I don't want to make my cold worse by getting wet through.
> The building is truly going slowly!


No, you don't want to make your cold worse. Lots of vitamin c! Oh, and cinnamon and honey!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> When we went for dinner last night this was brought to our table, and later they produced a small birthday cake with a candle in it......but I was so glad no-one sang! DH denied all knowledge of it and it turned out they took the birthdate from my passport!


That was so nice of them!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> I am going to try to post, but things jump around on this little tablet. I don,t remember if I told you, but I developed foot drop after ther hip surgery. All the doctors say it is being caused by swelling and nerve irritation, and it will resolve in time. I am in a very nice rehab unit which is actually part of the ortho. dept. in the hospital. I have been here since Thursday ( two days after surgery) and after the staff meeting this morninng I was told I will be here at least another week, and I am fine with that. I get three hours of therapy a day, split up between morning and afternoon sessions. I was having severe stinging nerve pain in my foot, but am taking Neuroton for that. Also today I wore tie shoes, and that made ot so much easier to walk. I will be having a custom orthotic made for my shoe. Someone is coming to measure for that tomorrow. I was not expecting this complication, but I have to believe the doctors and work hard and hope for the best. I believe I will be fine.


In my case hands- in yours the foot- I do hope the orthotic shoe cures the problem


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Another development since I have been in the hospital. My MIL has not been doing well, not eating or drinking much, and not getting out of bed. Also she had one of her vaso-vagal attacks and passed out at home. My husband brought her to ER, and they admitted her with a UTI and mild dehydration. She had another vaso-vagal episode the next morning in front of the doctor. ( I think I have mentioned thiis before, but she has had several over the years, has been checked out, sometimes just walking a short distanca or having a BM can trigger it.) But my DH finally decided he cannot take care of her at home, so the case mamagement nurse for the hospital helped us find a bed in a nursing home. Right now it is listed as long term rehab. and her insurance will pay for it. That will give us time to hear back from Office On Aging concerning all the paperwork we have submitted for permanent long term care. We Know she qualifies medically and financially, but they just havent notified us yet. DH visited her tody, and when he told her he was leaving to vivit me, she said Am I coming? He said no and she replied Oh, OK.


That does not sound too good- I do hope all works out for her.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Is anyone else getting more pop-ups than usual? I'm on my phone and these are full on ads, not the the other kind. I'm going to switch to the computer and see what happens on there.


I don't want to jinx myself, I'm on my phone, too, and no I'm not, but if I get them, it's on my phone. Hope it quits for you soon!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Glad to hear the frost was light. Hopefully it will be more than a week before you get more.
> 
> I am so frustrated today and need to rant. We had a fair over the weekend and I wanted to go. Saturday was interrupted by a bit of socializing. Had dinner out and I ordered a seafood platter. The shrimp was excellent but the fish was mush covered in onions. Awful. Then Sunday, it threatened rain. Monday, I had a prospective buyer for my Mercedes. He was supposed to come early, then it was 12.30, then it was 3.30 so that took care of the day at the fair. I spent time with this buyer, checking out my car, test driving and then said he would be back today to take it to a mechanic for a check. This morning I get an email from him saying the mileage was too high and the odometer didn't work, my price was too high and would have to be dramatically reduced for him to buy it. Considering that the car is 39 years old, I don't think 101,245 is a lot of mileage. He could have just said he didn't want to pay my price. Thanks for listening.


Rant away. I would be too if it happened to me. He should have manned up and said he didn't want it at the time. Add to that the disrespect of showing up so late...... sorry you didn't get to go to the fair.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> finally - i am half way to being caught up. my eyes are blurring. lol i wanna be with kate.
> 
> a sunny but cool day. i turned the heat on earlier and went to bed for a while just to get warm.
> 
> ...


Are you using the heat packs I brought you to KAP? Nike them no more than 2 minutes. And if you use them more than once a day reheat for only 1 minute. I gave them to Heidi.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> No, you don't want to make your cold worse. Lots of vitamin c! Oh, and cinnamon and honey!


Working on it- got a jar of Manuka Honey yesterday- lemon juice in the freezer, I've also got ginger root- did not think of Cinnamon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, so glad you had good time. I wanna be with Kate too. Or at least Laing Island, NY or Charleston beaches. Dagnapit.
> 
> KayeJo, I am so high I'm flying! Was able to do dancers pose today. OK needed strap for right knee and I was PDW (pretty damn wobbly) BUT I done did it!


That's fantastic!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> I am going to try to post, but things jump around on this little tablet. I don,t remember if I told you, but I developed foot drop after ther hip surgery. All the doctors say it is being caused by swelling and nerve irritation, and it will resolve in time. I am in a very nice rehab unit which is actually part of the ortho. dept. in the hospital. I have been here since Thursday ( two days after surgery) and after the staff meeting this morninng I was told I will be here at least another week, and I am fine with that. I get three hours of therapy a day, split up between morning and afternoon sessions. I was having severe stinging nerve pain in my foot, but am taking Neuroton for that. Also today I wore tie shoes, and that made ot so much easier to walk. I will be having a custom orthotic made for my shoe. Someone is coming to measure for that tomorrow. I was not expecting this complication, but I have to believe the doctors and work hard and hope for the best. I believe I will be fine.


Keeping you is my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Another development since I have been in the hospital. My MIL has not been doing well, not eating or drinking much, and not getting out of bed. Also she had one of her vaso-vagal attacks and passed out at home. My husband brought her to ER, and they admitted her with a UTI and mild dehydration. She had another vaso-vagal episode the next morning in front of the doctor. ( I think I have mentioned thiis before, but she has had several over the years, has been checked out, sometimes just walking a short distanca or having a BM can trigger it.) But my DH finally decided he cannot take care of her at home, so the case mamagement nurse for the hospital helped us find a bed in a nursing home. Right now it is listed as long term rehab. and her insurance will pay for it. That will give us time to hear back from Office On Aging concerning all the paperwork we have submitted for permanent long term care. We Know she qualifies medically and financially, but they just havent notified us yet. DH visited her tody, and when he told her he was leaving to vivit me, she said Am I coming? He said no and she replied Oh, OK.


Sorry to hear about your DMIL. Good she didn't get upset when told she wasn't going visit you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Working on it- got a jar of Manuka Honey yesterday- lemon juice in the freezer, I've also got ginger root- did not think of Cinnamon.


 :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I thought it might get too ht but KayeJo says she saw them in San Antonio so will give it a try. I just don't have a shady spot if it were to be too hot. Grandma's were under the dining room window and it was a lovely smell. Do yours die back in winter and self-seed or do you plant then fresh every year? Hers were like a solid hedge, but I was too young to know anything about plants.


I had those and touch-me-nots from my MIL that self seeded and loved them. Lost the seed line coming here, as they won't grow here. :sm03: I also spent a lot of time on the porch swing (remember snapping beans there). You really jogged my memory!

I'm trying to catch up...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just about midnight but I am so close to finishing one little project, the kittens and I are going back upstairs to sew. See you all tomorrow. When I was up earlier, I turned the TV on for the first time i a year to keep up with the car race. The TV sits on top of two 2-drawer cabinets so there is spare room in front of it. Clementine had never seen it before so up she jumped to try to "catch" all those cars. So funny. Madeline couldn't be bothered. She was too busy attacking the tissue paper and hiding her fur mouse in a big plastic tote bag from Tuesday Morning.


Aww! Merlin used to "catch" race cars, too (he also learned how to flush one of the toilets and liked watching the water!)! I love hearing about your girls' antics.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kathy, the play set is cute!

Kaye, hope you find a plan for uncle. 

Bonnie, glad you had a good time visiting. Sounds like a lovely day.

Sam, I hope the computer is behaving and you are getting stronger.

Happy birthday a bit late, Kate.

I took two days away from the computer to get respite from the news so am reading most without commenting.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Another development since I have been in the hospital. My MIL has not been doing well, not eating or drinking much, and not getting out of bed. Also she had one of her vaso-vagal attacks and passed out at home. My husband brought her to ER, and they admitted her with a UTI and mild dehydration. She had another vaso-vagal episode the next morning in front of the doctor. ( I think I have mentioned thiis before, but she has had several over the years, has been checked out, sometimes just walking a short distanca or having a BM can trigger it.) But my DH finally decided he cannot take care of her at home, so the case mamagement nurse for the hospital helped us find a bed in a nursing home. Right now it is listed as long term rehab. and her insurance will pay for it. That will give us time to hear back from Office On Aging concerning all the paperwork we have submitted for permanent long term care. We Know she qualifies medically and financially, but they just havent notified us yet. DH visited her tody, and when he told her he was leaving to vivit me, she said Am I coming? He said no and she replied Oh, OK.


I'm glad you got a place for your MIL, seems the time comes when too much care is needed to keep them at home.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> jynx i looked on Pinterest to decide how to do my bowling ball, i first wanted to cover one with pennys, then decided it wouldn't shine and sparkle long.
> Gwen, i have sister cats, Harper and Scout, Harper is a long hair yellow stripped cat, short stocky, so sweet, and funny to watch, she sashays into a room with her tail swaying like ploom, Scout, is tall and long, always carries her tail straight up like a Meercat does. she is very serious looking very intimidating. she plays some, but when she swats at you, you feel the wind, and she is fast, Harper does this pat thing with her big furry feet. different as night and day.
> sugar sugar, oh wow, that is a beautiful snow, seems we don't have snow so much anymore, always above us, we are having the strangest weather here, only had a couple really hot wks this whole summer, now we are supposed to have some really cool days and love this, no humidity. maybe my hair will stop frizzing.
> Kate B wish i was where you are, i would be all over that pool, i really like lounging more these days, i don't need anything, so once i sight see some, i am back to being a slug.
> ...


Sounds like you had a great weekend & got lots accomplished. I'm sure your company has raised your spirits too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Looks like a happy family.


 :sm02: Very. Thanks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good point. I'll have a think about that. I had wondered about Pepper Spray but have no idea where I could get any.


I know a lot of people who walk with either a walking stick or golf club, whatever they have handy, it pretty much deters anything unwanted from getting too close, people included.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Glad to hear the frost was light. Hopefully it will be more than a week before you get more.
> 
> I am so frustrated today and need to rant. We had a fair over the weekend and I wanted to go. Saturday was interrupted by a bit of socializing. Had dinner out and I ordered a seafood platter. The shrimp was excellent but the fish was mush covered in onions. Awful. Then Sunday, it threatened rain. Monday, I had a prospective buyer for my Mercedes. He was supposed to come early, then it was 12.30, then it was 3.30 so that took care of the day at the fair. I spent time with this buyer, checking out my car, test driving and then said he would be back today to take it to a mechanic for a check. This morning I get an email from him saying the mileage was too high and the odometer didn't work, my price was too high and would have to be dramatically reduced for him to buy it. Considering that the car is 39 years old, I don't think 101,245 is a lot of mileage. He could have just said he didn't want to pay my price. Thanks for listening.


Good grief, they could just be honest. I think that he was hoping that you being a woman, he could talk you down in price.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, I meant to mention, Bonnie, that I do stretches with the sciatica and that seems to help.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Forgot to mention that today is Gracie's birthday; 1 year old. I got a picture of her brother and OMG he looks nothing like her except color. Genetics is so weird sometimes! And no, he hasn't been shaved; just looks like the dad with the mom's coloring!


How sweet! Our boys look nothing alike, either, and they are litter mates.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I know a lot of people who walk with either a walking stick or golf club, whatever they have handy, it pretty much deters anything unwanted from getting too close, people included.


Ringo is a bit heavy for me to lift- but I have vaguely wondered about teaching him to be a passenger in the basket I knitted for the stroller. Something stout would make me feel safer.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thank you. I was pretty psyched.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Someone said yesterday that there is a fire in North Dakota that could be contributing too.


We've got smoke, too. The whole west seems on fire.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

For some reason I haven't gotten the emails for the TP today. Decided to check and 30 pages behind! I'm now down to 12, so I guess I've done pretty good. Hopefully, I'll start getting them again.

Happy Birthday, Kate!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gwen, precious fur babies!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I believe we are stalled waiting for the Building Inspector to pass what has been done with the foundations. I have not noticed any activity that seemed appropriate to an inspection. But also I am getting out more, at last.


Good you are getting out more- is that easier now than pre surgery?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Right? lolol
> 
> David left about half an hour ago, the two little ones were standing, well Ryssa was standing on the arm of the loveseat and gizmo had his front legs on the arm and they watched him take his bag to the car (Gizmo's tail got slow) then they watched him come back to the house(Gizmo's tail got faster and faster), then they watched him take the cooler out to the car, same results and as he came back in it was tail going faster and Ryssa starts bouncing. After he left the last time and pulled out, Gizmo flopped down on the couch to pout. lol They aren't spoiled at all, not a single bit. :sm23:


Not spoiled just smart


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Been off the computer a few days. Had GC staying, one at a time, over the weekend. 
Got the sleep masks done, one sent to DD1 along with baby items, so waiting to hear how they are accepted.
Had lots to comment on but falling asleep so will post a pic then it is off to bed for me.

TTYL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Potential?! My Mwyffanwy was jigging along to Louis Armstrong at about three to four months old. We were visiting my mother, and it was more than just random.


She has been responding to music actively (rather than 'just' settling) for a long time but not sure how long. First time I've heard her singing though. Never a day with me goes by without her dancing or asking for 'Bananas'. Sometimes I will play other things as well. Interesting to see how aware she is when she seems to be taking no notice. On comes a song that she has a book for and she dashes off to get the book.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> My view today - the family pool as there were no sunbeds left at the adults only pool, but it's actually been nice as there seem to be just babies and toddlers here today, fun watching the little ones. It's hotter today than it has been the last two days and we went on the little train that takes you through the streets of these three resorts (they run into one another - the resorts, not the trains!) Can't say that we are very enamoured of the town as it's really just a big beach and lots of souvenir shops, no old town or anything like that, but can't fault this hotel it's really good.


Looks like a lovely relaxing time even if not an inspiring area.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I had a busy weekend, sewed on quilts Saturday, Sunday spent with friends for dinner. They got KFC and I took watermelon. Yesterday more sewing on my commissioned project... I miscalculated fabric so have to get a bit more but hope to have them in the mail by end of week. Then back to work today. 

I talked to DD#2, and she and her partner are making a plan in case the new hurricane comes their way. They will do one thing if it is mandatory and plan B if not but either way plan to go if it's still a hurricane as it reaches their area. Scary stuff but I promised not to worry...too much. She'll keep in touch.

Bub has one more week of physical therapy and several appointments this month. He'll see the orthopedic doc at the end of the month. 

So things roll on. I'm caught up, and it's nearly bedtime already. Sending hugs, blessings, and healing thoughts for all in need.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I ventured up the street a little, with Ringo on a leash, attached to my stroller. Took a bit of juggling- this was on Monday- we didn't do it yesterday, because I was quite tired by the time I got home from my shopping trip. Depends whether we have solid rain today or showers whether I head out with him again. I don't want to make my cold worse by getting wet through.
> The building is truly going slowly!


He is a good boy to let you do that. And good for both of you to be able to get out a bit when you can.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> When we went for dinner last night this was brought to our table, and later they produced a small birthday cake with a candle in it......but I was so glad no-one sang! DH denied all knowledge of it and it turned out they took the birthdate from my passport!


That was really nice of them to do it themselves.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I am now singing bananas in pyjamas, my youngest loved watching that show . Elizabeth sounds like a very loving little girl


She is- but only for those she knows well (and that can be a slow process as evidenced by her reluctance to acknowledge Granddad). Be interesting to see if she is loving to the new one in a few weeks.

I was pleasantly surprised by how good this disk is. Mainly the older nursery rhymes etc which suits me and she loves them. Hears them at home and childcare as well. New ones have there place but these have stood the test of time (even if often better not to know the meaning sbehind many of them!).


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Julie, I'm so glad that you are being more mobile! I'm sure it will get easier as you move more.

Sam, sounds like a great Labor Day. It seems like you are really doing well.

Finally caught up!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> finally - i am half way to being caught up. my eyes are blurring. lol i wanna be with kate.
> 
> a sunny but cool day. i turned the heat on earlier and went to bed for a while just to get warm.
> 
> ...


Good you've got Marie to provide you with meals you really enjoy :sm01: 
How can Bentley be going to pre-school? Seems like he shouldn't be all that old but I guess if E is a toddler then Bentley a pre-schooler isn't surprising.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> I am going to try to post, but things jump around on this little tablet. I don,t remember if I told you, but I developed foot drop after ther hip surgery. All the doctors say it is being caused by swelling and nerve irritation, and it will resolve in time. I am in a very nice rehab unit which is actually part of the ortho. dept. in the hospital. I have been here since Thursday ( two days after surgery) and after the staff meeting this morninng I was told I will be here at least another week, and I am fine with that. I get three hours of therapy a day, split up between morning and afternoon sessions. I was having severe stinging nerve pain in my foot, but am taking Neuroton for that. Also today I wore tie shoes, and that made ot so much easier to walk. I will be having a custom orthotic made for my shoe. Someone is coming to measure for that tomorrow. I was not expecting this complication, but I have to believe the doctors and work hard and hope for the best. I believe I will be fine.


At least they are helping you to deal with it for know- and hopefully it will settle. May as well have all the rehab you can get.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Another development since I have been in the hospital. My MIL has not been doing well, not eating or drinking much, and not getting out of bed. Also she had one of her vaso-vagal attacks and passed out at home. My husband brought her to ER, and they admitted her with a UTI and mild dehydration. She had another vaso-vagal episode the next morning in front of the doctor. ( I think I have mentioned thiis before, but she has had several over the years, has been checked out, sometimes just walking a short distanca or having a BM can trigger it.) But my DH finally decided he cannot take care of her at home, so the case mamagement nurse for the hospital helped us find a bed in a nursing home. Right now it is listed as long term rehab. and her insurance will pay for it. That will give us time to hear back from Office On Aging concerning all the paperwork we have submitted for permanent long term care. We Know she qualifies medically and financially, but they just havent notified us yet. DH visited her tody, and when he told her he was leaving to vivit me, she said Am I coming? He said no and she replied Oh, OK.


Your poor husband having to deal with his mother as well as you being in hospital. How is he coping? Hard as it is often it really is the best option for everyone to allow someone to go into care.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> jynx i looked on Pinterest to decide how to do my bowling ball, i first wanted to cover one with pennys, then decided it wouldn't shine and sparkle long.
> Gwen, i have sister cats, Harper and Scout, Harper is a long hair yellow stripped cat, short stocky, so sweet, and funny to watch, she sashays into a room with her tail swaying like ploom, Scout, is tall and long, always carries her tail straight up like a Meercat does. she is very serious looking very intimidating. she plays some, but when she swats at you, you feel the wind, and she is fast, Harper does this pat thing with her big furry feet. different as night and day.
> sugar sugar, oh wow, that is a beautiful snow, seems we don't have snow so much anymore, always above us, we are having the strangest weather here, only had a couple really hot wks this whole summer, now we are supposed to have some really cool days and love this, no humidity. maybe my hair will stop frizzing.
> Kate B wish i was where you are, i would be all over that pool, i really like lounging more these days, i don't need anything, so once i sight see some, i am back to being a slug.
> ...


You sound like these last few days have really brightened you up which is great. A mixture of plenty of work done seems to have been a great tonic.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I'm glad you are getting mobile enough to walk with Ringo.
> Kate, how nice of the hotel to provide a flower & birthday cake but surprising they checked you birthday in your passport. The pool sure looks great.
> Well the frost didn't do any damage & the forcast is good now so things should continue to grow. It's beautiful & sunny out today.
> I brought in a bucket of beets & made honeyed beets from them, when cool they will get bagged for the freezer.
> ...


Great that the frost didn't do any damage. It's so funny, we are to get to about 40f tonight and David is freaking out that I need to cover everything, I told him that Bonnie doesn't worry about covering if it's not frosting and she's in Canada, he just said "oh". lolol
I really need to get some beets at the farmers market and make your honeyed beets.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> finally - i am half way to being caught up. my eyes are blurring. lol i wanna be with kate.
> 
> a sunny but cool day. i turned the heat on earlier and went to bed for a while just to get warm.
> 
> ...


Hi Sam, great that you're doing better, balance is a good thing and so is eating, glad that you and Marie had lunch. Keep improving.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, so glad you had good time. I wanna be with Kate too. Or at least Laing Island, NY or Charleston beaches. Dagnapit.
> 
> KayeJo, I am so high I'm flying! Was able to do dancers pose today. OK needed strap for right knee and I was PDW (pretty damn wobbly) BUT I done did it!


That's fabulous!!!!!! 
I went spinning today.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Went to local LYS to get help with Brioche stitch; spent two hours messing up over and over....gave up for then at least and will go back tomorrow morning to give it a go again. Just can not see what I am doing wrong but I'm sure they will help me figure it out. Also have to take Mario (Jack Russel/Chihuahua mix) for his distemper shot in the morning. Was going to go to least favorite knitting group this afternoon, but lay down thinking I'd take a short nap and ended up sleeping 2 hours; oh well, guess I was tired. I have been staying up a bit late the past few days. Will go to the monthly group on Thursday morning and favorite group on Friday. My "social calender" is finally filling in with things other than doctor appointments...LOL. I love it! Life is getting so good again!
> 
> Just got a message (finally) form the Brioche instructor from the Craftsy class so need to go cast on yet again and see if I can take a picture of what I'm doing and post it for her help. I think I'll do better going to the LYS but since she has finally responded will see what I can get from her brain into my brain..LOL.
> 
> TTYL


You'll get it straightened out pretty quickly once you know where you're going wrong.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> I am going to try to post, but things jump around on this little tablet. I don,t remember if I told you, but I developed foot drop after ther hip surgery. All the doctors say it is being caused by swelling and nerve irritation, and it will resolve in time. I am in a very nice rehab unit which is actually part of the ortho. dept. in the hospital. I have been here since Thursday ( two days after surgery) and after the staff meeting this morninng I was told I will be here at least another week, and I am fine with that. I get three hours of therapy a day, split up between morning and afternoon sessions. I was having severe stinging nerve pain in my foot, but am taking Neuroton for that. Also today I wore tie shoes, and that made ot so much easier to walk. I will be having a custom orthotic made for my shoe. Someone is coming to measure for that tomorrow. I was not expecting this complication, but I have to believe the doctors and work hard and hope for the best. I believe I will be fine.


Hopefully the orthodic will help and the drop will go away all together. Onward and upward to a full recovery. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Another development since I have been in the hospital. My MIL has not been doing well, not eating or drinking much, and not getting out of bed. Also she had one of her vaso-vagal attacks and passed out at home. My husband brought her to ER, and they admitted her with a UTI and mild dehydration. She had another vaso-vagal episode the next morning in front of the doctor. ( I think I have mentioned thiis before, but she has had several over the years, has been checked out, sometimes just walking a short distanca or having a BM can trigger it.) But my DH finally decided he cannot take care of her at home, so the case mamagement nurse for the hospital helped us find a bed in a nursing home. Right now it is listed as long term rehab. and her insurance will pay for it. That will give us time to hear back from Office On Aging concerning all the paperwork we have submitted for permanent long term care. We Know she qualifies medically and financially, but they just havent notified us yet. DH visited her tody, and when he told her he was leaving to vivit me, she said Am I coming? He said no and she replied Oh, OK.


I'm so sorry that the time has come for you and DH to have to make such a difficult decision, it's never easy. Hopefully everything will go smooth and easy for you all, good that she didn't get upset when he told her she was not going with to visit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> jynx i looked on Pinterest to decide how to do my bowling ball, i first wanted to cover one with pennys, then decided it wouldn't shine and sparkle long.
> Gwen, i have sister cats, Harper and Scout, Harper is a long hair yellow stripped cat, short stocky, so sweet, and funny to watch, she sashays into a room with her tail swaying like ploom, Scout, is tall and long, always carries her tail straight up like a Meercat does. she is very serious looking very intimidating. she plays some, but when she swats at you, you feel the wind, and she is fast, Harper does this pat thing with her big furry feet. different as night and day.
> sugar sugar, oh wow, that is a beautiful snow, seems we don't have snow so much anymore, always above us, we are having the strangest weather here, only had a couple really hot wks this whole summer, now we are supposed to have some really cool days and love this, no humidity. maybe my hair will stop frizzing.
> Kate B wish i was where you are, i would be all over that pool, i really like lounging more these days, i don't need anything, so once i sight see some, i am back to being a slug.
> ...


I sure hope that your DS's x stays away, and she's able to move on without anymore interference from him. 
You all managed to get a lot accomplished in a short time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Kathy, the play set is cute!
> 
> Kaye, hope you find a plan for uncle.
> 
> ...


Talked to him on the phone this morning and he sounded pretty good. Hopefully everything will workout to the good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo is a bit heavy for me to lift- but I have vaguely wondered about teaching him to be a passenger in the basket I knitted for the stroller. Something stout would make me feel safer.


It'd be interesting to get Ringo into a basket, I'd love to see a photo of that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We've got smoke, too. The whole west seems on fire.


Yes, it's bad, at least the sun wasn't red today, but I have a low grade headache that's just sitting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not spoiled just smart


lol, There is that. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> Been off the computer a few days. Had GC staying, one at a time, over the weekend.
> Got the sleep masks done, one sent to DD1 along with baby items, so waiting to hear how they are accepted.
> Had lots to comment on but falling asleep so will post a pic then it is off to bed for me.
> 
> TTYL


The masks are great. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I had a busy weekend, sewed on quilts Saturday, Sunday spent with friends for dinner. They got KFC and I took watermelon. Yesterday more sewing on my commissioned project... I miscalculated fabric so have to get a bit more but hope to have them in the mail by end of week. Then back to work today.
> 
> I talked to DD#2, and she and her partner are making a plan in case the new hurricane comes their way. They will do one thing if it is mandatory and plan B if not but either way plan to go if it's still a hurricane as it reaches their area. Scary stuff but I promised not to worry...too much. She'll keep in touch.
> 
> ...


I sure hope that DD and partner are safe and the hurricane falls apart before landing. 
Hopefully the PT is helping and the appt with the ortho will go quite well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> She is- but only for those she knows well (and that can be a slow process as evidenced by her reluctance to acknowledge Granddad). Be interesting to see if she is loving to the new one in a few weeks.
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised by how good this disk is. Mainly the older nursery rhymes etc which suits me and she loves them. Hears them at home and childcare as well. New ones have there place but these have stood the test of time (even if often better not to know the meaning sbehind many of them!).


Will definitely be interesting to see how she goes with the new baby. 
The old nursery rhymes are the best and so true, the meanings behind many of them are hair raising to say the least. lol


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> When we went for dinner last night this was brought to our table, and later they produced a small birthday cake with a candle in it......but I was so glad no-one sang! DH denied all knowledge of it and it turned out they took the birthdate from my passport!


What a .lovely surprise


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Glad to hear the frost was light. Hopefully it will be more than a week before you get more.
> 
> I am so frustrated today and need to rant. We had a fair over the weekend and I wanted to go. Saturday was interrupted by a bit of socializing. Had dinner out and I ordered a seafood platter. The shrimp was excellent but the fish was mush covered in onions. Awful. Then Sunday, it threatened rain. Monday, I had a prospective buyer for my Mercedes. He was supposed to come early, then it was 12.30, then it was 3.30 so that took care of the day at the fair. I spent time with this buyer, checking out my car, test driving and then said he would be back today to take it to a mechanic for a check. This morning I get an email from him saying the mileage was too high and the odometer didn't work, my price was too high and would have to be dramatically reduced for him to buy it. Considering that the car is 39 years old, I don't think 101,245 is a lot of mileage. He could have just said he didn't want to pay my price. Thanks for listening.


Rant away Liz , fingers crossed that you will sell the car soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I'm glad you are getting mobile enough to walk with Ringo.
> Kate, how nice of the hotel to provide a flower & birthday cake but surprising they checked you birthday in your passport. The pool sure looks great.
> Well the frost didn't do any damage & the forcast is good now so things should continue to grow. It's beautiful & sunny out today.
> I brought in a bucket of beets & made honeyed beets from them, when cool they will get bagged for the freezer.
> ...


Glad to hear that the frost didnt any damage ,hope the weather cooperates and you can get plenty more from the garden


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

EJS said:


> Been off the computer a few days. Had GC staying, one at a time, over the weekend.
> Got the sleep masks done, one sent to DD1 along with baby items, so waiting to hear how they are accepted.
> Had lots to comment on but falling asleep so will post a pic then it is off to bed for me.
> 
> TTYL


They are cute , nice pattern


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Right? lolol
> 
> David left about half an hour ago, the two little ones were standing, well Ryssa was standing on the arm of the loveseat and gizmo had his front legs on the arm and they watched him take his bag to the car (Gizmo's tail got slow) then they watched him come back to the house(Gizmo's tail got faster and faster), then they watched him take the cooler out to the car, same results and as he came back in it was tail going faster and Ryssa starts bouncing. After he left the last time and pulled out, Gizmo flopped down on the couch to pout. lol They aren't spoiled at all, not a single bit. :sm23:


My first little grandpuppy was a miniature American Eskimo, Sebastian. When Dre'a started flying, he absolutely hated to see her suitcase come out and would give such a sad look. At our house, the past cats would just try t jump in s it was impossible for us to pack. They sure let us know they were unhappy when we returned from trip.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sneaky! You had to show your passport at the hotel? Or, was it a package deal where they had your passport? So nice to have your birthday acknowledged!


Nqw that is attention to detail. How nice.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Not to self. Page 39. 4:40 and eyes won't read anymore!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> A few years ago we had snow on Mt Lofty in October- and probably only about once every couple of years do they get any there in winter even.
> 
> And night night Cathy.
> 
> Had Elizabeth as usual on Tuesday. And realised that she was singing to Baby. With the actions and the word star i realised it was Twinkle Twinkle Little Star. But definitely singing not talking- and not becuase the CD was on. 'Bananas' had finished a while before- she loves the 'Bananas in Pyjamas' disk I picked up for $2 a few months ago. Need to copy it so if it gets scratched we have a copy still. A little girl who loves music-it settled her even as a baby in a way singing to mine never did. And Vicky is musical but not like this little girl.


Awww how sweet singing to her baby. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I believe we are stalled waiting for the Building Inspector to pass what has been done with the foundations. I have not noticed any activity that seemed appropriate to an inspection. But also I am getting out more, at last.


I am so glad you are getting out and about..... good to hear. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I was thinking about your DD when reading about Princess Kate.


Yes it makes me cringe every time I hear about that condition for sure.... I will never forget those months. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you get some rain soon, I saw photos on FB of the fire in Montana & my cousin posted some of the fire near Cranbrook, BC. Such terrible devastation


Ditto.... the fires look awful.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I ventured up the street a little, with Ringo on a leash, attached to my stroller. Took a bit of juggling- this was on Monday- we didn't do it yesterday, because I was quite tired by the time I got home from my shopping trip. Depends whether we have solid rain today or showers whether I head out with him again. I don't want to make my cold worse by getting wet through.
> The building is truly going slowly!


Well done on your walk! Sorry to hear you have a cold, hope it improves quickly. There are some very bad cases of the flu over here over the last few weeks.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> When we went for dinner last night this was brought to our table, and later they produced a small birthday cake with a candle in it......but I was so glad no-one sang! DH denied all knowledge of it and it turned out they took the birthdate from my passport!


Lovely, that was nice of them. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good point. I'll have a think about that. I had wondered about Pepper Spray but have no idea where I could get any.


It is illegal to carry it over here. No idea about NZ laws though.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam, great that you're doing better, balance is a good thing and so is eating, glad that you and Marie had lunch. Keep improving.


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the sleep masks Evelyn. I make some using my embroidery machine (haven't in a long time though).


EJS said:


> Been off the computer a few days. Had GC staying, one at a time, over the weekend.
> Got the sleep masks done, one sent to DD1 along with baby items, so waiting to hear how they are accepted.
> Had lots to comment on but falling asleep so will post a pic then it is off to bed for me.
> 
> TTYL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marikay your recovery, except for the drop foot, sounds like it is moving along well. Sorry to hear about your MIL but so glad DH was able to start getting her placed and that so far she has reacted positively. Keeping you in my prayers. 

KayeJo, when you say you went spinning, was that spinning as in exercise or as in making yarn? 

Glad you got the honey & other stuff for your cold Julie. Do take care of yourself.

Margaret love it that E is already into music; so good and fun to watch her I imagine.

Tami, thinking about you and hoping your are doing okay.

Craft has struck and I can't remember what else I was going to comment on. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good you are getting out more- is that easier now than pre surgery?


I am still uncomfortable- pain rating 1,2 and possible 3, because of the oedema, but that is a huge improvement over 7, 8 and sometimes 9, pre-op. Tomorrow I am venturing out by bus for the first time- wish me luck!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> She has been responding to music actively (rather than 'just' settling) for a long time but not sure how long. First time I've heard her singing though. Never a day with me goes by without her dancing or asking for 'Bananas'. Sometimes I will play other things as well. Interesting to see how aware she is when she seems to be taking no notice. On comes a song that she has a book for and she dashes off to get the book.


That is so lovely!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am still uncomfortable- pain rating 1,2 and possible 3, because of the oedema, but that is a huge improvement over 7, 8 and sometimes 9, pre-op. Tomorrow I am venturing out by bus for the first time- wish me luck!


Good luck! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I had a busy weekend, sewed on quilts Saturday, Sunday spent with friends for dinner. They got KFC and I took watermelon. Yesterday more sewing on my commissioned project... I miscalculated fabric so have to get a bit more but hope to have them in the mail by end of week. Then back to work today.
> 
> I talked to DD#2, and she and her partner are making a plan in case the new hurricane comes their way. They will do one thing if it is mandatory and plan B if not but either way plan to go if it's still a hurricane as it reaches their area. Scary stuff but I promised not to worry...too much. She'll keep in touch.
> 
> ...


I heard Irma is the worst ever?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> He is a good boy to let you do that. And good for both of you to be able to get out a bit when you can.


Absolutely! And he is obeying me so far even when he wants to wander on a piddle trip out front. I just long for those holes out the back to be filled in!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> She is- but only for those she knows well (and that can be a slow process as evidenced by her reluctance to acknowledge Granddad). Be interesting to see if she is loving to the new one in a few weeks.
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised by how good this disk is. Mainly the older nursery rhymes etc which suits me and she loves them. Hears them at home and childcare as well. New ones have there place but these have stood the test of time (even if often better not to know the meaning sbehind many of them!).


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Julie, I'm so glad that you are being more mobile! I'm sure it will get easier as you move more.
> 
> Sam, sounds like a great Labor Day. It seems like you are really doing well.
> 
> Finally caught up!


Thank you, Pammie- I am noticing greater flexibility in the left knee, and I think the oedema is gradually subsiding- I am assured walking is the long term cure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It'd be interesting to get Ringo into a basket, I'd love to see a photo of that.


I agree! I think it will be possible- just depends how my back holds up- the basket/bag has stretched considerably since first knitted.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am so glad you are getting out and about..... good to hear. :sm24:


Thanks, Cathy- bit of a mission getting over the rough road metal along the back of the house, but SO much safer than the 8 steps!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It is illegal to carry it over here. No idea about NZ laws though.


don't know how convenient it would be or if there are smaller sizes, but self defense classes say to keep a wasp spray by your bedside, because it shoots farther and aims better and you don't have to be so close to subject to get it to them. Our church sec.keeps some by her desk, as she is near door. never know.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well done on your walk! Sorry to hear you have a cold, hope it improves quickly. There are some very bad cases of the flu over here over the last few weeks.


Definitely a head cold not a flu, thank goodness- but the cough is annoying. Doctor's appointment in the morning- hence the bus trip!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It is illegal to carry it over here. No idea about NZ laws though.


In that case it probably is illegal here too. The police of course are allowed to use tazers- but those are not for general use either!!!!! :sm23:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Had a phone call from Vicky mainly to say they had a extremely happy little girl last night- she must have really enjoyed her day. Which was nice to hear after last weeks call saying she hadn't been at all happy or slept well after refusing to sleep for me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marikay your recovery, except for the drop foot, sounds like it is moving along well. Sorry to hear about your MIL but so glad DH was able to start getting her placed and that so far she has reacted positively. Keeping you in my prayers.
> 
> KayeJo, when you say you went spinning, was that spinning as in exercise or as in making yarn?
> 
> ...


Thanks Gwen! I got a jar of solid Manuka Honey rather than liquid, the pourer bottles are well nigh impossible to get out the last centimetre or so. Fan's idea is to cut them open (being plastic).
Sitting here working a glove.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Definitely a head cold not a flu, thank goodness- but the cough is annoying. Doctor's appointment in the morning- hence the bus trip!


Be interesting to see how that goes- should be easier- though do the hands make using the walker hard?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good luck! :sm24:


Thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> don't know how convenient it would be or if there are smaller sizes, but self defense classes say to keep a wasp spray by your bedside, because it shoots farther and aims better and you don't have to be so close to subject to get it to them. Our church sec.keeps some by her desk, as she is near door. never know.


I have never encountered a wasp spray!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Had a phone call from Vicky mainly to say they had a extremely happy little girl last night- she must have really enjoyed her day. Which was nice to hear after last weeks call saying she hadn't been at all happy or slept well after refusing to sleep for me.


A growing up little girl. It will be interesting to hear how things go with bubs #2 in the mix. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Be interesting to see how that goes- should be easier- though do the hands make using the walker hard?


I do have feeling in the thumb and first finger, so can grip, which is also why I've been able to work my needles. So not a major problem- and also, of course the stroller is so much safer in the wet. Mr Gormack said he was happy with my using whatever to make a fall less likely.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do have feeling in the thumb and first finger, so can grip, which is also why I've been able to work my needles. So not a major problem- and also, of course the stroller is so much safer in the wet. Mr Gormack said he was happy with my using whatever to make a fall less likely.


So you can manage with a stick can you? Stroller also gives you somewhere to put things instead of carrying them which is a big plus indeed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> So you can manage with a stick can you? Stroller also gives you somewhere to put things instead of carrying them which is a big plus indeed.


I can just manage with one stick in the house, but prefer two. The stroller is largely for stability outside, and as you say because with the bag/basket becomes a marvelous tool when out and about- there is no twist on your spine as with a trundler. The last two taxi drivers have taken the groceries right to the back door, un-asked. I was most impressed!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo is a bit heavy for me to lift- but I have vaguely wondered about teaching him to be a passenger in the basket I knitted for the stroller. Something stout would make me feel safer.


That might be a good idea. It might deter Ringo from taking off after other dogs a bit, also.

Edit to add, could you get Ringo to get in the basket from a chair, so you wouldn't have to lift him, or at least not lift as much?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I had a busy weekend, sewed on quilts Saturday, Sunday spent with friends for dinner. They got KFC and I took watermelon. Yesterday more sewing on my commissioned project... I miscalculated fabric so have to get a bit more but hope to have them in the mail by end of week. Then back to work today.
> 
> I talked to DD#2, and she and her partner are making a plan in case the new hurricane comes their way. They will do one thing if it is mandatory and plan B if not but either way plan to go if it's still a hurricane as it reaches their area. Scary stuff but I promised not to worry...too much. She'll keep in touch.
> 
> ...


I am praying for rain to put out fires, and for the hurricane to fizzle to nothing immediately!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That might be a good idea. It might deter Ringo from taking off after other dogs a bit, also.


He is somewhere greater than 16kg though, so quite a lift up. Don't want to bugger my back. (acceptable language in NZ). My mum had her first corgi in a wicker basket on her bicycle he went all over with her- from York to Scarborough and Filey when she wanted to get to the sea, while she was training at the Quaker Retreat in York. (it is quite a distance to cycle, is it not, Sonja?)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am praying for rain to put out fires, and for the hurricane to fizzle to nothing immediately!


ditto

must do as I say, and get to bed!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good you've got Marie to provide you with meals you really enjoy :sm01:
> How can Bentley be going to pre-school? Seems like he shouldn't be all that old but I guess if E is a toddler then Bentley a pre-schooler isn't surprising.


And Bentley isn't much older than Arriana! Who may be starting preschool on 13 September! We will see how that goes, especially since it is 4 days a week for 4 hours. She will have breakfast and lunch provided. Swimming lessons didn't go well as a group, though she did learn. DD took her for 1 or 2 one on one lessons after the group lessons were over, and the instructor was amazed at the difference in her!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, thank you. How fun you got to spinning class.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I sure hope that your DS's x stays away, and she's able to move on without anymore interference from him.
> You all managed to get a lot accomplished in a short time.


Well said KayeJo. 
Southern Gal, prayers for your DS.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marikay your recovery, except for the drop foot, sounds like it is moving along well. Sorry to hear about your MIL but so glad DH was able to start getting her placed and that so far she has reacted positively. Keeping you in my prayers.
> 
> KayeJo, when you say you went spinning, was that spinning as in exercise or as in making yarn?
> 
> ...


Thank you. Not too bad right now. A bit stiff and sore, but I canned 12 more quarts of grape juice yesterday, lost the bottom out of 13th jar in the canner, but it was one piece so now that it is totally cool this morning, I can fish out the bottom and dump the water. By the time it was cool enough for me to put my hand in last night I was done for the night and in my chair. Besides, the canner is the dark granite looking one, and I want good light before sticking my hand in it! I am tapering off my Gabapentin, and doing ok with it so far. Weather changes are bothering a bit, but to be expected. 
I am so glad you feel so much better with the weight loss!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am still uncomfortable- pain rating 1,2 and possible 3, because of the oedema, but that is a huge improvement over 7, 8 and sometimes 9, pre-op. Tomorrow I am venturing out by bus for the first time- wish me luck!


Wishing you luck! With more more movement, the edema will start to subside.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I heard Irma is the worst ever?


Yes, that is what they are saying.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I agree! I think it will be possible- just depends how my back holds up- the basket/bag has stretched considerably since first knitted.


Can you line it with fabric to stabilize it, and keep Ringo's toes from getting caught in it?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Had a phone call from Vicky mainly to say they had a extremely happy little girl last night- she must have really enjoyed her day. Which was nice to hear after last weeks call saying she hadn't been at all happy or slept well after refusing to sleep for me.


That was good news, then!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can just manage with one stick in the house, but prefer two. The stroller is largely for stability outside, and as you say because with the bag/basket becomes a marvelous tool when out and about- there is no twist on your spine as with a trundler. The last two taxi drivers have taken the groceries right to the back door, un-asked. I was most impressed!


That was so nice of them!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning everyone! Today I get my hair done. There are times I would like to just go gray, but DD doesn't want me to, and I'm afraid I would look 10 years older! Aches, pains, gray hair, old age sucks!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can just manage with one stick in the house, but prefer two. The stroller is largely for stability outside, and as you say because with the bag/basket becomes a marvelous tool when out and about- there is no twist on your spine as with a trundler. The last two taxi drivers have taken the groceries right to the back door, un-asked. I was most impressed!


Julie, so glad you are able to get out. The first time must have felt so wonderful and yet I'm sure there was some fear. Bravo...you did it. Lovely to hear the last two taxi drivers were real gentlemen. That must have brightened your day along with getting out. I see you are getting lots of rain too. So are we. Sure wish I could share it with the places having fires and droughts.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> That might be a good idea. It might deter Ringo from taking off after other dogs a bit, also.
> 
> Edit to add, could you get Ringo to get in the basket from a chair, so you wouldn't have to lift him, or at least not lift as much?


I worry about him jumping from the basket and making you fall. At least I know dear little Roland would have jumped when he saw another dog. I think the little dog that doesn't weigh more than 8 lbs. might be able to be secured in. If he was trained to do that I wouldn't worry as much. Edit....see where your Mom was able to do this and love the picture in my mind that this creates. Would be wonderful if you felt Ringo would stay in.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. Not too bad right now. A bit stiff and sore, but I canned 12 more quarts of grape juice yesterday, lost the bottom out of 13th jar in the canner, but it was one piece so now that it is totally cool this morning, I can fish out the bottom and dump the water. By the time it was cool enough for me to put my hand in last night I was done for the night and in my chair. Besides, the canner is the dark granite looking one, and I want good light before sticking my hand in it! I am tapering off my Gabapentin, and doing ok with it so far. Weather changes are bothering a bit, but to be expected.
> I am so glad you feel so much better with the weight loss!


Tami, amazing how much you do with the problems you have been having. I had a jar crack on me and I got burned. It was horrible. Needless to say that was my last day canning. I do admire those who can and think it is a wonderful way of preserving food. Glad you are able to taper off Gabapentin. Hoping things go well for you. Big Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> I wish we could have some of what you are having!
> 
> Same again today pretty much, here is a photo taken this morning in Lorne, which is at the start of The Great Ocean Road, a coastal town outside of Geelong.


What a surprise. It is pretty and what a gorgeous dog.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thoughts for all those in Irma's path. Feel so sorry for people being struck by these hurricanes. Since I've been watching the radar I can't believe all the storms out there at the same time. It sure shows that you don't want to plan your holiday during hurricane season. This year there seems to be a very good chance you won't get to enjoy it. It looks like Kate went to the right area to have a nice time in the sun.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I've been trying to get inspired to get off the couch and get moving. Watching those programs where people buy homes and then they fix them up. It inspires me to get moving but they accomplish so much. I finally got one closet in the bathroom cleaned out but still have to put stuff back. Guess I need to watch a few more programs for more inspiration. :sm23: For some time it is taking me a long time to recover from all the trips and company. More in October and we are going to Panama again so just a little overwhelmed. Nice things for sure but sometimes I am pushed a little beyond.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I meant to mention, Bonnie, that I do stretches with the sciatica and that seems to help.


I regularly do several but for some reason they aren't helping right now


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I regularly do several but for some reason they aren't helping right now


Sorry to hear this Bonnie. I know you shared your exercises with me and they normally help. Hope you can get some relief somehow.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Tami, amazing how much you do with the problems you have been having. I had a jar crack on me and I got burned. It was horrible. Needless to say that was my last day canning. I do admire those who can and think it is a wonderful way of preserving food. Glad you are able to taper off Gabapentin. Hoping things go well for you. Big Hugs.


The jar was in the canner when it broke. I wa able to use the jar lifting tongs to remove it after I removed the other jars. Sorry you got burned.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I had a busy weekend, sewed on quilts Saturday, Sunday spent with friends for dinner. They got KFC and I took watermelon. Yesterday more sewing on my commissioned project... I miscalculated fabric so have to get a bit more but hope to have them in the mail by end of week. Then back to work today.
> 
> I talked to DD#2, and she and her partner are making a plan in case the new hurricane comes their way. They will do one thing if it is mandatory and plan B if not but either way plan to go if it's still a hurricane as it reaches their area. Scary stuff but I promised not to worry...too much. She'll keep in touch.
> 
> ...


Hope your DD & family stay safe. Such a scary storm


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great that the frost didn't do any damage. It's so funny, we are to get to about 40f tonight and David is freaking out that I need to cover everything, I told him that Bonnie doesn't worry about covering if it's not frosting and she's in Canada, he just said "oh". lolol
> I really need to get some beets at the farmers market and make your honeyed beets.


Wish you were closer, lots of beets in the garden this year. I planted in 4 different spots in the hope the deer didn't get them all ????????so have lots 
I don't cover unless it says we. Have a frost warning

The honeyed beets are great especially since you can make a big pot & freeze them. They are just as good when reheated.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad to hear that the frost didnt any damage ,hope the weather cooperates and you can get plenty more from the garden


Other than tomatoes, I seem to have lots of everything so I'm not sure why I covered the cucumbers????????. With everything I grow there is no danger f anyone going hungry????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It is illegal to carry it over here. No idea about NZ laws though.


We can get it here, sold as bear spray & I have some but DHs uncle told me you have to watch the expiry date on the Can as after expired, it won't shoot far, just dribbles out????The can I have is probably 15 yrs old so I better get a new one.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am still uncomfortable- pain rating 1,2 and possible 3, because of the oedema, but that is a huge improvement over 7, 8 and sometimes 9, pre-op. Tomorrow I am venturing out by bus for the first time- wish me luck!


Does the doctor think the swelling will go away? I would think if you can get out walking, that will help with it.
Hope your cold is better today. Great that the pain is so much better
A friend was telling me to take oil of oregano for colds/flu, I'm going to get some next time I get to Lloydminster. May as well be prepared


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> don't know how convenient it would be or if there are smaller sizes, but self defense classes say to keep a wasp spray by your bedside, because it shoots farther and aims better and you don't have to be so close to subject to get it to them. Our church sec.keeps some by her desk, as she is near door. never know.


I've been thinking of buying some of that too. There are getting to be more & more break ins here with all the drug problems around. 
I keep the bear spray to take when I go picking berries but it's been sitting on the back of the dresser for the last year in case I need it but as I said, I think it's expired so better get a new one????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Had a phone call from Vicky mainly to say they had a extremely happy little girl last night- she must have really enjoyed her day. Which was nice to hear after last weeks call saying she hadn't been at all happy or slept well after refusing to sleep for me.


That's always nice to hear. She seems like a very happy little one.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, good to see your post. I sent you pm. yesterday. Be gentle with yourself. It takes what it takes to recover and, as you know, change of seasons and stress add up to FM flare and longer recovery time. Hugs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can just manage with one stick in the house, but prefer two. The stroller is largely for stability outside, and as you say because with the bag/basket becomes a marvelous tool when out and about- there is no twist on your spine as with a trundler. The last two taxi drivers have taken the groceries right to the back door, un-asked. I was most impressed!


I would think when they see you're not easily mobile they should carry your stuff to the door.
The walkers they have now are very good with the baskets, seats, etc on them


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. Not too bad right now. A bit stiff and sore, but I canned 12 more quarts of grape juice yesterday, lost the bottom out of 13th jar in the canner, but it was one piece so now that it is totally cool this morning, I can fish out the bottom and dump the water. By the time it was cool enough for me to put my hand in last night I was done for the night and in my chair. Besides, the canner is the dark granite looking one, and I want good light before sticking my hand in it! I am tapering off my Gabapentin, and doing ok with it so far. Weather changes are bothering a bit, but to be expected.
> I am so glad you feel so much better with the weight loss!


Not good about the burst jar, I hate when that happens & such a mess. A few years ago when I did my carrot pudding, 4 jars blew????????I had been given some straight sided wide mouth jars that worked great for it but threw all them out after that, it said 1958????On the bottoms so I guess they had done their time.

Do you drink grape juice or make something with it? 
I have probably 1/2 gallon of grapes on the vine over at DS, on m told they need a slight frost to sweeten them before picking. I'm not sure what I will make with them. GD was just eating them fresh last time she was here.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I've been trying to get inspired to get off the couch and get moving. Watching those programs where people buy homes and then they fix them up. It inspires me to get moving but they accomplish so much. I finally got one closet in the bathroom cleaned out but still have to put stuff back. Guess I need to watch a few more programs for more inspiration. :sm23: For some time it is taking me a long time to recover from all the trips and company. More in October and we are going to Panama again so just a little overwhelmed. Nice things for sure but sometimes I am pushed a little beyond.


I hope you get rested up so you can enjoy your trip. Sometimes you just need a few "down" days where you can veg on the couch, all the go go go just wears you out.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorry to hear this Bonnie. I know you shared your exercises with me and they normally help. Hope you can get some relief somehow.


It's not so bad today, I'm thinking I just can't spend an hour a day bent over picking things,(mostly slugs, yuk!) I will have to get on my knees & do things


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> The jar was in the canner when it broke. I wa able to use the jar lifting tongs to remove it after I removed the other jars. Sorry you got burned.


I missed that you got burned, Daralene, have to be so careful. I'm always worried when I'm doing it when the GKs are here, I make them stay out of the kitchen when I'm putting the jars in & out of the canner.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am still uncomfortable- pain rating 1,2 and possible 3, because of the oedema, but that is a huge improvement over 7, 8 and sometimes 9, pre-op. Tomorrow I am venturing out by bus for the first time- wish me luck!


Good luck for your bus trip Julie, hope the weather cooperates , no rain


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My first little grandpuppy was a miniature American Eskimo, Sebastian. When Dre'a started flying, he absolutely hated to see her suitcase come out and would give such a sad look. At our house, the past cats would just try t jump in s it was impossible for us to pack. They sure let us know they were unhappy when we returned from trip.


Lol
The cats sit on his cooler after I fill it, so that he can't take it. 
They sure are funny aren't they?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Wishing you luck! With more more movement, the edema will start to subside.


Thanks Tami!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marikay your recovery, except for the drop foot, sounds like it is moving along well. Sorry to hear about your MIL but so glad DH was able to start getting her placed and that so far she has reacted positively. Keeping you in my prayers.
> 
> KayeJo, when you say you went spinning, was that spinning as in exercise or as in making yarn?
> 
> ...


Exercise. I need to pull out my drop spindle and do some of that kind of spinning but I need a lighter weight spindle, the ones I have are heavier than I like.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, that is what they are saying.


Not good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I agree! I think it will be possible- just depends how my back holds up- the basket/bag has stretched considerably since first knitted.


That certainly would not be good for your back to pick him up and put him in often.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Can you line it with fabric to stabilize it, and keep Ringo's toes from getting caught in it?


Maybe another bag, constructed for the purpose?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Had a phone call from Vicky mainly to say they had a extremely happy little girl last night- she must have really enjoyed her day. Which was nice to hear after last weeks call saying she hadn't been at all happy or slept well after refusing to sleep for me.


Well we all have off days, glad that hers are only once in a while especially considering that she's teething.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That was so nice of them!


I thought so!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, thank you. How fun you got to spinning class.


I think I'm going to walk up in a bit and do some spinning this afternoon again.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> He is somewhere greater than 16kg though, so quite a lift up. Don't want to bugger my back. (acceptable language in NZ). My mum had her first corgi in a wicker basket on her bicycle he went all over with her- from York to Scarborough and Filey when she wanted to get to the sea, while she was training at the Quaker Retreat in York. (it is quite a distance to cycle, is it not, Sonja?)


Definitely a distance , maybe a bit shorter distance now with newer roads ways built but still take a few hours to do , a man here cycles to Whitby/ Scarborough each week 
Not so bad going but the knowledge that you have to cycle back would put me off


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. Not too bad right now. A bit stiff and sore, but I canned 12 more quarts of grape juice yesterday, lost the bottom out of 13th jar in the canner, but it was one piece so now that it is totally cool this morning, I can fish out the bottom and dump the water. By the time it was cool enough for me to put my hand in last night I was done for the night and in my chair. Besides, the canner is the dark granite looking one, and I want good light before sticking my hand in it! I am tapering off my Gabapentin, and doing ok with it so far. Weather changes are bothering a bit, but to be expected.
> I am so glad you feel so much better with the weight loss!


Ooh, I hate when the jars break, especially if I need to continue to can that day. 
I have the same pots, and you are very wise to have good light before sticking a hand in there. 
Hope that the tapering continues well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Good morning everyone! Today I get my hair done. There are times I would like to just go gray, but DD doesn't want me to, and I'm afraid I would look 10 years older! Aches, pains, gray hair, old age sucks!


I need to schedule an appointment to get mine redone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, so glad you are able to get out. The first time must have felt so wonderful and yet I'm sure there was some fear. Bravo...you did it. Lovely to hear the last two taxi drivers were real gentlemen. That must have brightened your day along with getting out. I see you are getting lots of rain too. So are we. Sure wish I could share it with the places having fires and droughts.


Thanks Daralene- there is a measure of trepidation- especially for the trip today. They were kind!
Yes we are still getting rain! We have had quite a bit of lightning too. And on the Westcoast of the South Island yesterday they had a small but destructive twister. Then there are the poor people in Bangladesh through Nepal and India with some of the worst flooding known.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Does the doctor think the swelling will go away? I would think if you can get out walking, that will help with it.
> Hope your cold is better today. Great that the pain is so much better
> A friend was telling me to take oil of oregano for colds/flu, I'm going to get some next time I get to Lloydminster. May as well be prepared


I use oil of oregano for colds and just found out my doctor recommends it for that and for regular use if you've been on antibiotics to kill overgrowth of yeast. For colds at first sign:
oil of oregano
olive leaf extract
super echinacea


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I worry about him jumping from the basket and making you fall. At least I know dear little Roland would have jumped when he saw another dog. I think the little dog that doesn't weigh more than 8 lbs. might be able to be secured in. If he was trained to do that I wouldn't worry as much. Edit....see where your Mom was able to do this and love the picture in my mind that this creates. Would be wonderful if you felt Ringo would stay in.


We have probably left it a bit late to accustom Ringo to this, but when he was small I did not have the stroller.
Sorry you are so wet, too! ( I can just hear it pouring again.)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, good to see your post. I sent you pm. yesterday. Be gentle with yourself. It takes what it takes to recover and, as you know, change of seasons and stress add up to FM flare and longer recovery time. Hugs.


So sorry I didn't get your PM. Don't use my real name, pm to my avatar name. Hope that is why????
I will PM you and you can reply to it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have probably left it a bit late to accustom Ringo to this, but when he was small I did not have the stroller.
> Sorry you are so wet, too! ( I can just hear it pouring again.)


It is not as easy to teach an old dog new tricks for sure. I can attest to this myself. :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Does the doctor think the swelling will go away? I would think if you can get out walking, that will help with it.
> Hope your cold is better today. Great that the pain is so much better
> A friend was telling me to take oil of oregano for colds/flu, I'm going to get some next time I get to Lloydminster. May as well be prepared


I see the doctor later. From what I've been reading the walking should help.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Daralene- there is a measure of trepidation- especially for the trip today. They were kind!
> Yes we are still getting rain! We have had quite a bit of lightning too. And on the Westcoast of the South Island yesterday they had a small but destructive twister. Then there are the poor people in Bangladesh through Nepal and India with some of the worst flooding known.


Tornadoes are awful. My heart goes out to those in Bangladesh through Nepal. I have seen that they are having awful storms awful and the flooding must be horrible if worse than other times, that have been catastrophic. It seems the world is seeing such strong storms with terrible destruction.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Does the doctor think the swelling will go away? I would think if you can get out walking, that will help with it.
> Hope your cold is better today. Great that the pain is so much better
> A friend was telling me to take oil of oregano for colds/flu, I'm going to get some next time I get to Lloydminster. May as well be prepared


I see the doctor today. From what I've been reading walking should help.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi all, a very early start to my day at 4.30am. My cousin Pam and hubby Graeme arrived yesterday afternoon and we had a lovely evening together.
The dinner was tasty and everyone enjoyed it. They brought a couple of bottles of wine and we found them very good also. They have to be at the airport by 7am so Stus going upto work then will come back and pick them up around 6.30am. We all hit the sack early last night hence the early start.
The rain has begun again, just for a change. I managed to get everything done yesterday with help from Voltaren gel on my pulled thigh muscle. It's aching a bit this morning but will be due for some more gel later. 
Time for a cuppa and catchup with KP etc check in later.


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Gwen! I got a jar of solid Manuka Honey rather than liquid, the pourer bottles are well nigh impossible to get out the last centimetre or so. Fan's idea is to cut them open (being plastic).
> Sitting here working a glove.


If you warm your honey bottle in the mike for a few seconds, you can get the last drop!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I would think when they see you're not easily mobile they should carry your stuff to the door.
> The walkers they have now are very good with the baskets, seats, etc on them


Very few ever helped up the steps, though!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good luck for your bus trip Julie, hope the weather cooperates , no rain


Thanks Sonja! My phone predicts just cloud today, but I did just hear rain :sm07:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That certainly would not be good for your back to pick him up and put him in often.


I think not!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Definitely a distance , maybe a bit shorter distance now with newer roads ways built but still take a few hours to do , a man here cycles to Whitby/ Scarborough each week
> Not so bad going but the knowledge that you have to cycle back would put me off


 :sm24: It is quite an uphill out from the towns I believe. I know when I was in York it just got too complex, and I flagged the idea.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It is not as easy to teach an old dog new tricks for sure. I can attest to this myself. :sm23:


 :sm24: My Rufus still could be taught at around 10 or 11 years old- I guess it depends on the dog.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Tornadoes are awful. My heart goes out to those in Bangladesh through Nepal. I have seen that they are having awful storms awful and the flooding must be horrible if worse than other times, that have been catastrophic. It seems the world is seeing such strong storms with terrible destruction.


Sadly yes, but of course we hear about it as it's happening too, so it is all much more immediate.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, a very early start to my day at 4.30am. My cousin Pam and hubby Graeme arrived yesterday afternoon and we had a lovely evening together.
> The dinner was tasty and everyone enjoyed it. They brought a couple of bottles of wine and we found them very good also. They have to be at the airport by 7am so Stus going upto work then will come back and pick them up around 6.30am. We all hit the sack early last night hence the early start.
> The rain has begun again, just for a change. I managed to get everything done yesterday with help from Voltaren gel on my pulled thigh muscle. It's aching a bit this morning but will be due for some more gel later.
> Time for a cuppa and catchup with KP etc check in later.


Morning, Fan!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wish you were closer, lots of beets in the garden this year. I planted in 4 different spots in the hope the deer didn't get them all ????????so have lots
> I don't cover unless it says we. Have a frost warning
> 
> The honeyed beets are great especially since you can make a big pot & freeze them. They are just as good when reheated.


LOL! It always works out that way, plant extras in case and then they all make it. 
That's a good reason for me, I love things I can freeze and reheat. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wendyacz said:


> If you warm your honey bottle in the mike for a few seconds, you can get the last drop!


Thanks.
I was thinking just of warm water in a bowl.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Morning, Fan!


Morning Julie, been reading the comments re hurricane Irma, oh boy it looks serious. Just hope my friend Joan's adopted family will be safe in Tampa area. 
Yesterday's stormy weather here, had lightening strike a couple of homes a bit south of here and they started burning with rain getting through the holes in roofs from lightening. Weather sure is getting crazy round the world. At least here it's starting to get warmer, so we are seeing the back of winter. Feels very humid this morning.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You know we take rants on the shoulder, Liz! Maybe he thought he could take you for weak and gullible!


Maybe.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I hear you! Actually, that is a very low mileage car and well worth the money you are asking. Don't give in. Sometimes people just think they can bully you into getting their way. I have the same thing with my 1980 Honda twin motorcycle. My colleague keeps saying he wants to buy it. I reply, when you have $800 cash, we will do the deal. He keeps asking, over and over, will I take less. I tell him, no, I can sell it easily for that so when you have $800 I will turn the title over to you, not one moment more. Stay firm in your quote for your Mercedes. They are a collector item and are worth someone paying the collector price.


Thanks. I just hope the right buyer comes along.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> I am going to try to post, but things jump around on this little tablet. I don,t remember if I told you, but I developed foot drop after ther hip surgery. All the doctors say it is being caused by swelling and nerve irritation, and it will resolve in time. I am in a very nice rehab unit which is actually part of the ortho. dept. in the hospital. I have been here since Thursday ( two days after surgery) and after the staff meeting this morninng I was told I will be here at least another week, and I am fine with that. I get three hours of therapy a day, split up between morning and afternoon sessions. I was having severe stinging nerve pain in my foot, but am taking Neuroton for that. Also today I wore tie shoes, and that made ot so much easier to walk. I will be having a custom orthotic made for my shoe. Someone is coming to measure for that tomorrow. I was not expecting this complication, but I have to believe the doctors and work hard and hope for the best. I believe I will be fine.


I have never heard of foot drop. What is it? Good that you are getting so much therapy time. It will certainly help.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Another development since I have been in the hospital. My MIL has not been doing well, not eating or drinking much, and not getting out of bed. Also she had one of her vaso-vagal attacks and passed out at home. My husband brought her to ER, and they admitted her with a UTI and mild dehydration. She had another vaso-vagal episode the next morning in front of the doctor. ( I think I have mentioned thiis before, but she has had several over the years, has been checked out, sometimes just walking a short distanca or having a BM can trigger it.) But my DH finally decided he cannot take care of her at home, so the case mamagement nurse for the hospital helped us find a bed in a nursing home. Right now it is listed as long term rehab. and her insurance will pay for it. That will give us time to hear back from Office On Aging concerning all the paperwork we have submitted for permanent long term care. We Know she qualifies medically and financially, but they just havent notified us yet. DH visited her tody, and when he told her he was leaving to vivit me, she said Am I coming? He said no and she replied Oh, OK.


It was fortunate that your DH was able to get your MIL into a nursing home right away. At least she will get round-the-clock care until you can find a long-term facility for her.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Rant away. I would be too if it happened to me. He should have manned up and said he didn't want it at the time. Add to that the disrespect of showing up so late...... sorry you didn't get to go to the fair.


Thanks. I was disappointed about the fair. It is a big deal here and would have been fun.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

EJS said:


> Been off the computer a few days. Had GC staying, one at a time, over the weekend.
> Got the sleep masks done, one sent to DD1 along with baby items, so waiting to hear how they are accepted.
> Had lots to comment on but falling asleep so will post a pic then it is off to bed for me.
> 
> TTYL


Now they are cute. Have you seen the commercial with the lady and her dog wearing identical sleep masks?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Rant away Liz , fingers crossed that you will sell the car soon


Thanks, Sonja.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I agree! I think it will be possible- just depends how my back holds up- the basket/bag has stretched considerably since first knitted.


Be careful you don't hurt your back if you try lifting Ringo into the basket. Do you think he will stay in it without a fuss?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thoughts for all those in Irma's path. Feel so sorry for people being struck by these hurricanes. Since I've been watching the radar I can't believe all the storms out there at the same time. It sure shows that you don't want to plan your holiday during hurricane season. This year there seems to be a very good chance you won't get to enjoy it. It looks like Kate went to the right area to have a nice time in the sun.


I've been watching the news and the storm is now in St. Maarten. My friend's son and wife are leaving for Florida this weekend. I don't know what they are thinking when the storm is heading for Florida. I just hope that there are no fatalities.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not good about the burst jar, I hate when that happens & such a mess. A few years ago when I did my carrot pudding, 4 jars blew????????I had been given some straight sided wide mouth jars that worked great for it but threw all them out after that, it said 1958????On the bottoms so I guess they had done their time.
> 
> Do you drink grape juice or make something with it?
> I have probably 1/2 gallon of grapes on the vine over at DS, on m told they need a slight frost to sweeten them before picking. I'm not sure what I will make with them. GD was just eating them fresh last time she was here.


DH and Arriana love grape juice. Boiling water bath. Add 1/2 c sugar and 1 cup grapes to a quart jar. Fill with boiling water. 1/2" head space. Add to hot water in the canner. When canner is full, or you run out of grapes, bring to a rolling boil and process 10 minutes. Remove from heat ( I just turn burner off) let sit 5 minutes uncovered, then remove jars from canner. There will still be sugar in the bottom of the jars, but it will dissolve over time.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not good.


That's for sure.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Maybe another bag, constructed for the purpose?


Yes.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, I hate when the jars break, especially if I need to continue to can that day.
> I have the same pots, and you are very wise to have good light before sticking a hand in there.
> Hope that the tapering continues well.


I didn't even have to take care of it! I went to do it, and found an empty kettle. DH had done it for me!

Seems to be going ok. Another week to go.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, a very early start to my day at 4.30am. My cousin Pam and hubby Graeme arrived yesterday afternoon and we had a lovely evening together.
> The dinner was tasty and everyone enjoyed it. They brought a couple of bottles of wine and we found them very good also. They have to be at the airport by 7am so Stus going upto work then will come back and pick them up around 6.30am. We all hit the sack early last night hence the early start.
> The rain has begun again, just for a change. I managed to get everything done yesterday with help from Voltaren gel on my pulled thigh muscle. It's aching a bit this morning but will be due for some more gel later.
> Time for a cuppa and catchup with KP etc check in later.


That is early, great though that you had a great evening visiting.
Hopefully the muscle will ease up soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks.
> I was thinking just of warm water in a bowl.


Yes, or in a sauce pot.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We can get it here, sold as bear spray & I have some but DHs uncle told me you have to watch the expiry date on the Can as after expired, it won't shoot far, just dribbles out????The can I have is probably 15 yrs old so I better get a new one.


And by all means, do NOT spray yourself with bear spray, David was feeling it for days after accidentally spraying himself. lol 
The safety came off when he was hiking to a fishing spot in Yellowstone and boy did it stink and burn his thigh.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Morning Julie, been reading the comments re hurricane Irma, oh boy it looks serious. Just hope my friend Joan's adopted family will be safe in Tampa area.
> Yesterday's stormy weather here, had lightening strike a couple of homes a bit south of here and they started burning with rain getting through the holes in roofs from lightening. Weather sure is getting crazy round the world. At least here it's starting to get warmer, so we are seeing the back of winter. Feels very humid this morning.


Sorry to hear that. Glad it didn't strike your house.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Daralene- there is a measure of trepidation- especially for the trip today. They were kind!
> Yes we are still getting rain! We have had quite a bit of lightning too. And on the Westcoast of the South Island yesterday they had a small but destructive twister. Then there are the poor people in Bangladesh through Nepal and India with some of the worst flooding known.


So sad, all the destruction going on lately.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks. I was disappointed about the fair. It is a big deal here and would have been fun.


Can you find a site that will advertise antique vehicles, where it would be seen by collectors, instead of just Craig's list?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:



> I didn't even have to take care of it! I went to do it, and found an empty kettle. DH had done it for me!
> 
> Seems to be going ok. Another week to go.


Well that works. :sm24:

Hopefully it will be an uneventful week.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma, I sent pm to Casmere. Forgot gma part!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, I hate when the jars break, especially if I need to continue to can that day.
> I have the same pots, and you are very wise to have good light before sticking a hand in there.
> Hope that the tapering continues well.


I've been reading tragic stories of people losing their entire canning from this year after using the new Ball lids. They seal snd ping and then unseal in a week or so.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been reading tragic stories of people losing their entire canning from this year after using the new Ball lids. They seal snd ping and then unseal in a week or so.


Oh no! That would be awful.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> DH and Arriana love grape juice. Boiling water bath. Add 1/2 c sugar and 1 cup grapes to a quart jar. Fill with boiling water. 1/2" head space. Add to hot water in the canner. When canner is full, or you run out of grapes, bring to a rolling boil and process 10 minutes. Remove from heat ( I just turn burner off) let sit 5 minutes uncovered, then remove jars from canner. There will still be sugar in the bottom of the jars, but it will dissolve over time.


That sounds pretty easy,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And by all means, do NOT spray yourself with bear spray, David was feeling it for days after accidentally spraying himself. lol
> The safety came off when he was hiking to a fishing spot in Yellowstone and boy did it stink and burn his thigh.


I was wondering if you had some when you were there. Nasty stuff but effective


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been reading tragic stories of people losing their entire canning from this year after using the new Ball lids. They seal snd ping and then unseal in a week or so.


That would be very frustrating, I wonder if Ball will reimburse the cost of things? I only see Bernardin lids here, hope there's no problem with them. I've used a lot thus summer & only 1 didn't seal


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Our renter just pulled in with 3 huge combines to start on the 300 acres of peas beside the house. Boy is the dust flying. It's great harvest weather but I just heard there's a complete fire ban in the province because it's so dry. There's a fire in the north-east of the province & the community of Pelican Narrows has been evacuated.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Be careful you don't hurt your back if you try lifting Ringo into the basket. Do you think he will stay in it without a fuss?


 :sm24: I suspect he would try to jump straight out!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A couple of rather nice photos taken near Rawene up near Dargaville, by my friend Nadya.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Our renter just pulled in with 3 huge combines to start on the 300 acres of peas beside the house. Boy is the dust flying. It's great harvest weather but I just heard there's a complete fire ban in the province because it's so dry. There's a fire in the north-east of the province & the community of Pelican Narrows has been evacuated.


I was wondering if it was harvest time


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Can you find a site that will advertise antique vehicles, where it would be seen by collectors, instead of just Craig's list?


I am on 3 sites. I do get enquiries but nothing seems to develop.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been reading tragic stories of people losing their entire canning from this year after using the new Ball lids. They seal snd ping and then unseal in a week or so.


I wonder if these people have contacted the manufacturer for some compensation.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A couple of rather nice photos taken near Rawene up near Dargaville, by my friend Nadya.


They are nice.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good point. I'll have a think about that. I had wondered about Pepper Spray but have no idea where I could get any.


Something that is easier to aim and reaches farther is an aerosol can of wasp killer available at the garden center, grocery or hardware stores. I have a very small pepper spray that DH purchased for me at a local surplus store but I never remember to take it! If you are using your walker, you could attach a cup holder to the frame so you don't have to hold it while walking and still have it handy.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> Glad to hear the frost was light. Hopefully it will be more than a week before you get more.
> 
> I am so frustrated today and need to rant. We had a fair over the weekend and I wanted to go. Saturday was interrupted by a bit of socializing. Had dinner out and I ordered a seafood platter. The shrimp was excellent but the fish was mush covered in onions. Awful. Then Sunday, it threatened rain. Monday, I had a prospective buyer for my Mercedes. He was supposed to come early, then it was 12.30, then it was 3.30 so that took care of the day at the fair. I spent time with this buyer, checking out my car, test driving and then said he would be back today to take it to a mechanic for a check. This morning I get an email from him saying the mileage was too high and the odometer didn't work, my price was too high and would have to be dramatically reduced for him to buy it. Considering that the car is 39 years old, I don't think 101,245 is a lot of mileage. He could have just said he didn't want to pay my price. Thanks for listening.


He's nuts. It's Mercedes and can easily hand three times that mileage. Sorry you missed the fair.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> I've been watching the news and the storm is now in St. Maarten. My friend's son and wife are leaving for Florida this weekend. I don't know what they are thinking when the storm is heading for Florida. I just hope that there are no fatalities.


I would think they'd be very lucky (or unlucky) to find any flights into Florida this weekend.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Page 41


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> A couple of rather nice photos taken near Rawene up near Dargaville, by my friend Nadya.


Lovely :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking spot. TTYL.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful pictures, Julie. Thanks for posting them. The photographer has a very nice artistic eye. Very pleasing to look at these scenes.
I am hoping your bus trip to the doctor went OK and you have more information with which to sort out your hands.
Very hot today, lawns just mowed. 
Budasha, don't you dare drop the price on your Mercedes. Consider it as an investment. Cars, especially Mercedes, BMWs, Rolls Royce are considered an inflation proof investment. Just hang in there and drive and enjoy it. It is a wonderful and well kept up "beastie".


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful pictures, Julie. Thanks for posting them. The photographer has a very nice artistic eye. Very pleasing to look at these scenes.
> I am hoping your bus trip to the doctor went OK and you have more information with which to sort out your hands.
> Very hot today, lawns just mowed.
> Fan, don't you dare drop the price on your Mercedes. Consider it as an investment. Cars, especially Mercedes, BMWs, Rolls Royce are considered an inflation proof investment. Just hang in there and drive and enjoy it. It is a wonderful and well kept up "beastie".


Not me Fan, it was Budasha who has the Mercedes. 
I have a BMW convertible, that's my little beastie!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan said:


> Not me Fan, it was Budasha who has the Mercedes.
> I have a BMW convertible, that's my little beastie!


So sorry, should have said Budasha. The sentiment is the same. These are collector cars..lucky you with the BMW convertible. Thanks for the correction. My mind is very tired just now..need a nap.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry, should have said Budasha. The sentiment is the same. These are collector cars..lucky you with the BMW convertible. Thanks for the correction. My mind is very tired just now..need a nap.


Know the feeling, take care my friend. I love my Beamer it's a 2004 model and goes really well.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I heard Irma is the worst ever?


I've heard the same...and two of the GC are in Washington, where the fire is horrible. How I wish Mother Nature would settle herself for just a while!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Good morning everyone! Today I get my hair done. There are times I would like to just go gray, but DD doesn't want me to, and I'm afraid I would look 10 years older! Aches, pains, gray hair, old age sucks!


I stopped doing mine in May, and I was surprised to find I like my gray!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this has not been one of my better days. i've thrown up four times today starting at eight AM. around eleven heidi brought me some rice-a-roni which really tasted good. i ate about half and felt full. about half an hour later the first of three - then number three and then number 4. by one o'clock there was nothing left in my stomach. i was really washed out so took a two hour nap. heidi brought me a smoothie - banana and strawberry - very yummy. they were having chicken and noodles for dinner - she brought me just the right size - it tasted so good. and now at almost 7:30 i'm wondering if it is too early to go to bed. lol

we had rain on and off all day - i'll have to ask gary how much we got.

he got a tooth cut out this afternoon. he is swollen and sore.

and i continue to read on . . . .

sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sam, healing thoughts for you and Gary too.

I should not have watched news today either...think I'll wash dishes and sew a bit and try not to think.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I am on 3 sites. I do get enquiries but nothing seems to develop.


The right buyer will come along and love the car as much as you have!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was wondering if you had some when you were there. Nasty stuff but effective


Yes, the people that work there say that a walking stick with the bells and whistles added to it work better than the spray, but I think I'll do both, carry the spray and a walking stick all adorned. One time it's good to carry a big stick but not walk silently.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Our renter just pulled in with 3 huge combines to start on the 300 acres of peas beside the house. Boy is the dust flying. It's great harvest weather but I just heard there's a complete fire ban in the province because it's so dry. There's a fire in the north-east of the province & the community of Pelican Narrows has been evacuated.


Hopefully they can get them all in quickly. 
It's a horrible fire season this year for everywhere it seems. I hope that all are safe and no loss of property or life.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A couple of rather nice photos taken near Rawene up near Dargaville, by my friend Nadya.


How lovely, reminds me of spots in Alaska a bit, it's beautiful scenery.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> this has not been one of my better days. i've thrown up four times today starting at eight AM. around eleven heidi brought me some rice-a-roni which really tasted good. i ate about half and felt full. about half an hour later the first of three - then number three and then number 4. by one o'clock there was nothing left in my stomach. i was really washed out so took a two hour nap. heidi brought me a smoothie - banana and strawberry - very yummy. they were having chicken and noodles for dinner - she brought me just the right size - it tasted so good. and now at almost 7:30 i'm wondering if it is too early to go to bed. lol
> 
> we had rain on and off all day - i'll have to ask gary how much we got.
> 
> ...


Not good on the throwing up, but I'm glad you were able to keep a smoothie and the chicken and rice down, I wish they had better answers for you on that. 
OUCH!! I feel for Gary, hope it heals soon. 
If your body needs it, it's not too early.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I stopped doing mine in May, and I was surprised to find I like my gray!


That's encouraging because the shop just raised their prices about $30! That makes it about $100 a month or 5 weeks if I can wait that long. The last time my DD had her hair done, she paid $175! I almost died! She said that next time it would only be $150. Kids have no sense sometimes! I guess it's ok, but wait until she has children and she will probably change her mind about spending that much on her hair. It did look gorgeous though!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, that does sound like a bad day! I hope the chicken and noodles make you feel better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> That's encouraging because the shop just raised their prices about $30! That makes it about $100 a month or 5 weeks if I can wait that long. The last time my DD had her hair done, she paid $175! I almost died! She said that next time it would only be $150. Kids have no sense sometimes! I guess it's ok, but wait until she has children and she will probably change her mind about spending that much on her hair. It did look gorgeous though!


Holy cow!!! I pay $75 for a cut, color, and style and that's with a tip. No, it's not walmart, it's a local shop here in town.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Holy cow!!! I pay $75 for a cut, color, and style and that's with a tip. No, it's not walmart, it's a local shop here in town.


When my friend owned the place it was $55-60 for cut, color, style, and tip. I haven't decided what I'm going to do yet, but I sort of feel like that is the average here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Something that is easier to aim and reaches farther is an aerosol can of wasp killer available at the garden center, grocery or hardware stores. I have a very small pepper spray that DH purchased for me at a local surplus store but I never remember to take it! If you are using your walker, you could attach a cup holder to the frame so you don't have to hold it while walking and still have it handy.


I will have to look into this, I have never before heard of it.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

budasha said:


> Now they are cute. Have you seen the commercial with the lady and her dog wearing identical sleep masks?


Thank you. I have not seen the commercial. What is it for?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful pictures, Julie. Thanks for posting them. The photographer has a very nice artistic eye. Very pleasing to look at these scenes.
> I am hoping your bus trip to the doctor went OK and you have more information with which to sort out your hands.
> Very hot today, lawns just mowed.
> Budasha, don't you dare drop the price on your Mercedes. Consider it as an investment. Cars, especially Mercedes, BMWs, Rolls Royce are considered an inflation proof investment. Just hang in there and drive and enjoy it. It is a wonderful and well kept up "beastie".


Thanks, Joyce! Still waiting for the hands- today's appointment was more for my long-term cough. The bus driver was very helpful, and all went well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've heard the same...and two of the GC are in Washington, where the fire is horrible. How I wish Mother Nature would settle herself for just a while!


Not good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> this has not been one of my better days. i've thrown up four times today starting at eight AM. around eleven heidi brought me some rice-a-roni which really tasted good. i ate about half and felt full. about half an hour later the first of three - then number three and then number 4. by one o'clock there was nothing left in my stomach. i was really washed out so took a two hour nap. heidi brought me a smoothie - banana and strawberry - very yummy. they were having chicken and noodles for dinner - she brought me just the right size - it tasted so good. and now at almost 7:30 i'm wondering if it is too early to go to bed. lol
> 
> we had rain on and off all day - i'll have to ask gary how much we got.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear this Sam. Hope your stomach is settling.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well that works. :sm24:
> 
> Hopefully it will be an uneventful week.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> How lovely, reminds me of spots in Alaska a bit, it's beautiful scenery.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> When my friend owned the place it was $55-60 for cut, color, style, and tip. I haven't decided what I'm going to do yet, but I sort of feel like that is the average here.


One of the pluses of living in the boonies. lol


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been reading tragic stories of people losing their entire canning from this year after using the new Ball lids. They seal snd ping and then unseal in a week or so.


Oh no! I will have to keep checking mine. Hope Bonnie and Gwen don't loose any.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That sounds pretty easy,


It is!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Our renter just pulled in with 3 huge combines to start on the 300 acres of peas beside the house. Boy is the dust flying. It's great harvest weather but I just heard there's a complete fire ban in the province because it's so dry. There's a fire in the north-east of the province & the community of Pelican Narrows has been evacuated.


Good that it's gray harverst weather , too bad it's so dusty. Another good reason to have air conditioning, to filter the dust and keep it out of the house. Will prayer for all in the fire danger. Hope all in Pelican Narrows have homes,ect, to go back to.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A couple of rather nice photos taken near Rawene up near Dargaville, by my friend Nadya.


Neat!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I am on 3 sites. I do get enquiries but nothing seems to develop.


Hope it sells soon


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've heard the same...and two of the GC are in Washington, where the fire is horrible. How I wish Mother Nature would settle herself for just a while!


Prayers for the grands. These fires need put out! I feel so bad for everyone affected, and for the firefighters. We are seeing nothing on the news about the fires. It's all hurricanes.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I would appreciate it if someone would tell me the name of the pen you were talking about earlier. I missed its purpose, but if it is for pain, I want to look at it. My right knee is still not doing well. I go tomorrow for the result of the MRI. If it is only arthritis I have no clue why it is still so painful. That is one of the reasons I have to lose weight. That has to help. I'll let you know what I find out when I get home.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> this has not been one of my better days. i've thrown up four times today starting at eight AM. around eleven heidi brought me some rice-a-roni which really tasted good. i ate about half and felt full. about half an hour later the first of three - then number three and then number 4. by one o'clock there was nothing left in my stomach. i was really washed out so took a two hour nap. heidi brought me a smoothie - banana and strawberry - very yummy. they were having chicken and noodles for dinner - she brought me just the right size - it tasted so good. and now at almost 7:30 i'm wondering if it is too early to go to bed. lol
> 
> we had rain on and off all day - i'll have to ask gary how much we got.
> 
> ...


Sam, didn't they find the cause for your upset stomach when you were in hospital? No wonder you feel wiped out after all the throwing up, I hope your supper stays down.
Hope Gary's mouth heals quickly


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I stopped doing mine in May, and I was surprised to find I like my gray!


It's been over 5 years since I did mine. Just the front is grey, the rest is salt and pepper.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> this has not been one of my better days. i've thrown up four times today starting at eight AM. around eleven heidi brought me some rice-a-roni which really tasted good. i ate about half and felt full. about half an hour later the first of three - then number three and then number 4. by one o'clock there was nothing left in my stomach. i was really washed out so took a two hour nap. heidi brought me a smoothie - banana and strawberry - very yummy. they were having chicken and noodles for dinner - she brought me just the right size - it tasted so good. and now at almost 7:30 i'm wondering if it is too early to go to bed. lol
> 
> we had rain on and off all day - i'll have to ask gary how much we got.
> 
> ...


So sorry you were sick again. Did they give you something to take? 
Hope Gary soon recovers.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> That's encouraging because the shop just raised their prices about $30! That makes it about $100 a month or 5 weeks if I can wait that long. The last time my DD had her hair done, she paid $175! I almost died! She said that next time it would only be $150. Kids have no sense sometimes! I guess it's ok, but wait until she has children and she will probably change her mind about spending that much on her hair. It did look gorgeous though!


Wow! Crazy prices. I color my own, I'm not prepared to be an old grey mare yet????????the kit costs about $8/month & my haircut costs $30 & since our $$ is only 0.80 US, it's even cheaper than it sounds.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We just watched the news, Huricane Irma is unbelievable. I hope all of you with family in Florida are encouraging them to get to high ground. I can't even imagine living through that.

I did 2 canners full of beef barley soup today- don't tell DH but it's actually Moose barley????????. I had a bunch of ribs that needed to be out of the freezer as they were taking up so much space. DS ate some for supper last night & said it was OK, didn't notice it wasn't beef.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> That's encouraging because the shop just raised their prices about $30! That makes it about $100 a month or 5 weeks if I can wait that long. The last time my DD had her hair done, she paid $175! I almost died! She said that next time it would only be $150. Kids have no sense sometimes! I guess it's ok, but wait until she has children and she will probably change her mind about spending that much on her hair. It did look gorgeous though!


 :sm06:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Prayers for the grands. These fires need put out! I feel so bad for everyone affected, and for the firefighters. We are seeing nothing on the news about the fires. It's all hurricanes.


Thank you for that. We get fire news because we are in the region... Our air was bad today, can't imagine how it is there. Trying not to worry but told DD to head north from Florida at her earliest opportunity. Her BFF just came through Harvey and now this! I told them it's time to move inland!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We just watched the news, Huricane Irma is unbelievable. I hope all of you with family in Florida are encouraging them to get to high ground. I can't even imagine living through that.
> 
> I did 2 canners full of beef barley soup today- don't tell DH but it's actually Moose barley????????. I had a bunch of ribs that needed to be out of the freezer as they were taking up so much space. DS ate some for supper last night & said it was OK, didn't notice it wasn't beef.


So scary, I can't imagine going through anything that bad either. 
LOL! What they don't know, won't hurt them. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you for that. We get fire news because we are in the region... Our air was bad today, can't imagine how it is there. Trying not to worry but told DD to head north from Florida at her earliest opportunity. Her BFF just came through Harvey and now this! I told them it's time to move inland!


I would have to agree with that thought, inland may get winds and rain and a bit of flooding but nothing like those close to the coast.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I found the name of the pen. I'm also looking at a Tens Unit. Of course the Tens is more expensive, but may be more of what I need.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> And Bentley isn't much older than Arriana! Who may be starting preschool on 13 September! We will see how that goes, especially since it is 4 days a week for 4 hours. She will have breakfast and lunch provided. Swimming lessons didn't go well as a group, though she did learn. DD took her for 1 or 2 one on one lessons after the group lessons were over, and the instructor was amazed at the difference in her!


Yet another one growing up too fast! Some kids do respond better to one on one than others don't they?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I regularly do several but for some reason they aren't helping right now


Do hope that this worsening isn't going to remain as an ongoing issue. Not much fun trying to manage- but it doesn't seem to slow you down at all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I especially like the clouds in the first one.



Lurker 2 said:


> A couple of rather nice photos taken near Rawene up near Dargaville, by my friend Nadya.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I especially like the clouds in the first one.


 :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I had those and touch-me-nots from my MIL that self seeded and loved them. Lost the seed line coming here, as they won't grow here. :sm03: I also spent a lot of time on the porch swing (remember snapping beans there). You really jogged my memory!
> 
> I'm trying to catch up...


Had to look up touch me not plants. Love them. The ones I saw were orange and I do like orange. I'm going to order some seeds for next Spring. I do have live for evers. They will start from one broken leaf stuck in the soil if it is kept moist. I need to start a few more because the ones in the complete shade under some bushes didn't make it. (That's DH's story. I think they got pulled up with weeds!)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Had to look up touch me not plants. Love them. The ones I saw were orange and I do like orange. I'm going to order some seeds for next Spring. I do have live for evers. They will start from one broken leaf stuck in the soil if it is kept moist. I need to start a few more because the ones in the complete shade under some bushes didn't make it. (That's DH's story. I think they got pulled up with weeds!)


And I had to look those up! I've seen them but never grown them. I don't even try growing things outside here any more, but I do have my mini rose in a pot and it seems to be doing well.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I know a lot of people who walk with either a walking stick or golf club, whatever they have handy, it pretty much deters anything unwanted from getting too close, people included.


At one of the art shows last year, one man had the prettiest carved tall walking sticks made from Aspen. I bought an uncarved one and DH is supposed to be carving it for me. We just haven't agreed on the sheep motif so just have the stick. There is a bit of an art to walking with one and I haven't learned it yet! I walk too fast. Maybe it would be good for uphill, slow walks. I don't do as well on inclines.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

EJS said:


> Been off the computer a few days. Had GC staying, one at a time, over the weekend.
> Got the sleep masks done, one sent to DD1 along with baby items, so waiting to hear how they are accepted.
> Had lots to comment on but falling asleep so will post a pic then it is off to bed for me.
> 
> TTYL


So cute! My GD is Olivia and I give her owls for owlivia..... That is the perfect night owl. Crochet is not my best, but I think I could manage that. Thanks for the reference.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> At one of the art shows last year, one man had the prettiest carved tall walking sticks made from Aspen. I bought an uncarved one and DH is supposed to be carving it for me. We just haven't agreed on the sheep motif so just have the stick. There is a bit of an art to walking with one and I haven't learned it yet! I walk too fast. Maybe it would be good for uphill, slow walks. I don't do as well on inclines.


I have one made from a very old grapevine, but it's too heavy to use! So it sits in the corner. My late husband got it for me many years ago. I have two others made from yucca stalks that I've decorated over time--have had one of them nearly 20 years now. The other is covered with lizards (of course) and I started it when Bub was working at the historic site. We did a workshop every spring for a few years and showed people how to make them and it was my demo. It works well on inclines!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I had a busy weekend, sewed on quilts Saturday, Sunday spent with friends for dinner. They got KFC and I took watermelon. Yesterday more sewing on my commissioned project... I miscalculated fabric so have to get a bit more but hope to have them in the mail by end of week. Then back to work today.
> 
> I talked to DD#2, and she and her partner are making a plan in case the new hurricane comes their way. They will do one thing if it is mandatory and plan B if not but either way plan to go if it's still a hurricane as it reaches their area. Scary stuff but I promised not to worry...too much. She'll keep in touch.
> 
> ...


I won't worry "too much" right along with you. My son-in-laws sister and partner are in Tampa and he showed me a picture of her truck loaded with sandbags. It LOOKS like Tampa is OK and more headed toward Miami. No good in any case and now there is another following behind it. Just what we don't need.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> She is- but only for those she knows well (and that can be a slow process as evidenced by her reluctance to acknowledge Granddad). Be interesting to see if she is loving to the new one in a few weeks.
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised by how good this disk is. Mainly the older nursery rhymes etc which suits me and she loves them. Hears them at home and childcare as well. New ones have there place but these have stood the test of time (even if often better not to know the meaning sbehind many of them!).


We were just talking about the meaning of some of the nursery rhymes this week. I'm not sure MY grands know!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Your poor husband having to deal with his mother as well as you being in hospital. How is he coping? Hard as it is often it really is the best option for everyone to allow someone to go into care.


So true. There is only so much one can do and we aren't all equipped for care as people decline. It was so hard on my DH when I was hospitalized and mom's needs fell to him. It was even worse because I did not want her at the hospital or rehab since she would not get any of the preventative shots. I was so afraid she would end up hospitalized too.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully the orthodic will help and the drop will go away all together. Onward and upward to a full recovery. :sm24:


What she said!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I sure hope that your DS's x stays away, and she's able to move on without anymore interference from him.
> You all managed to get a lot accomplished in a short time.


I'll second that. I am assuming that her property is up for sale so she can relocate somewhere new.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I won't worry "too much" right along with you. My son-in-laws sister and partner are in Tampa and he showed me a picture of her truck loaded with sandbags. It LOOKS like Tampa is OK and more headed toward Miami. No good in any case and now there is another following behind it. Just what we don't need.


She's in Jacksonville... I'm worried about what it will do after Miami (and two more behind it). The last projection showed it going up the eastern side.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I worry about him jumping from the basket and making you fall. At least I know dear little Roland would have jumped when he saw another dog. I think the little dog that doesn't weigh more than 8 lbs. might be able to be secured in. If he was trained to do that I wouldn't worry as much. Edit....see where your Mom was able to do this and love the picture in my mind that this creates. Would be wonderful if you felt Ringo would stay in.


Then I was at the mall shopping with Livey for school clothes, there was a shop devoted to pets and they had a stroller with net windows.... We laughed but I would actually like to be able to take the cats with me when I walk. They can walk on a leash but they are too young to make the distance as of right now and the cement would be too hot on their paws until weather cools. I have a carrier but not about to tote the weight. I'm reverting to childhood and wish I ha a little red wagon!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, so sorry you had such a bad day. Hope you get some rest and feel better in the morning. 

Julie, enjoyed your pics.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pammie, good heavens that's expensive. I hate beauty parlors and their odors. Thank heaven my hair is thick and I can just curl it into a bun secured with 2 dbl point knitting needles! Once in a blue moon I'll put it in pony tail and trim the ends. I have virgin hair! No dyes, products, perms.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pammie, the pen is from Amazon its called Meridian Energy Pen and you apply it to acupressure/acupuncture points that are swollen, painful etc. comes with small booklet showing points and uses. I also use it for insomnia. It does help my right knee which is bone on bone. I need another cortisone shot but can't get one til Oct. it costs $15.00


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Pammie, the pen is from Amazon its called Meridian Energy Pen and you apply it to acupressure/acupuncture points that are swollen, painful etc. comes with small booklet showing points and uses. I also use it for insomnia. It does help my right knee which is bone on bone. I need another cortisone shot but can't get one til Oct. it costs $15.00


Insomnia? I may need to look at that...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Dr. Peru said I need to stay on steroids for 6 months. Did floor yoga poses, played dulcimer but mostly rested. Weather for week in 90's so cooler.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been reading tragic stories of people losing their entire canning from this year after using the new Ball lids. They seal snd ping and then unseal in a week or so.


Yucko..... Is there something different about the lids or just a bad batch? I don't have any canning supplies but had thought I might do a small amount. Storage space is a problem but do have a shelf over washer and dryer i could use to hold quite a bit.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> this has not been one of my better days. i've thrown up four times today starting at eight AM. around eleven heidi brought me some rice-a-roni which really tasted good. i ate about half and felt full. about half an hour later the first of three - then number three and then number 4. by one o'clock there was nothing left in my stomach. i was really washed out so took a two hour nap. heidi brought me a smoothie - banana and strawberry - very yummy. they were having chicken and noodles for dinner - she brought me just the right size - it tasted so good. and now at almost 7:30 i'm wondering if it is too early to go to bed. lol
> 
> we had rain on and off all day - i'll have to ask gary how much we got.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear it wasn't a good day Sam , hope you are now having a good nights sleep and wake up feeling much better


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> At one of the art shows last year, one man had the prettiest carved tall walking sticks made from Aspen. I bought an uncarved one and DH is supposed to be carving it for me. We just haven't agreed on the sheep motif so just have the stick. There is a bit of an art to walking with one and I haven't learned it yet! I walk too fast. Maybe it would be good for uphill, slow walks. I don't do as well on inclines.


They are great for inclines, I can walk fairly quickly with walking sticks but it takes some getting used to, you definitely get an upper body workout moving them to keep up with walking in order to not trip over them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Then I was at the mall shopping with Livey for school clothes, there was a shop devoted to pets and they had a stroller with net windows.... We laughed but I would actually like to be able to take the cats with me when I walk. They can walk on a leash but they are too young to make the distance as of right now and the cement would be too hot on their paws until weather cools. I have a carrier but not about to tote the weight. I'm reverting to childhood and wish I ha a little red wagon!!!


LOL! They are handy, I'd like one for Ryssa, with her luxating patella's she can only walk so far before she's done, I have a purse for her but she hates it, she can't see out as it's really almost too big for her. 
She does ride in my bike basket though, as long as I cross tie her in, otherwise she pops out if I hit a bump, like the train tracks. :sm06:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Our renter just pulled in with 3 huge combines to start on the 300 acres of peas beside the house. Boy is the dust flying. It's great harvest weather but I just heard there's a complete fire ban in the province because it's so dry. There's a fire in the north-east of the province & the community of Pelican Narrows has been evacuated.


Fires and floods.... that seems to be all I hear anymore. This has been the worst weather year I can remember. I'll have to get out a map and look at things. We were thinking about heading to the Northwest for a little fall color but I know it would not be good for me to be in heavy air pollution. I don't think there are many places in the US that allow fires these days regardless of weather conditions. Hoping that is nowhere near you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Dr. Peru said I need to stay on steroids for 6 months. Did floor yoga poses, played dulcimer but mostly rested. Weather for week in 90's so cooler.


Sounds like just what the body needed. 
It's a cooler day yesterday and today, only in the 70's, we'll be back in the 90's by Friday, but it has come to my attention that I must be starting menopause, I'm getting hot flashes, blast the bloody darn things. I think it's rather unfair that we have to deal with menses and child birth(not that I'd trade child birth so much), but then to have to deal with meno too, that's just too much unfairness, I want to protest. :sm16: :sm14:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Fires and floods.... that seems to be all I hear anymore. This has been the worst weather year I can remember. I'll have to get out a map and look at things. We were thinking about heading to the Northwest for a little fall color but I know it would not be good for me to be in heavy air pollution. I don't think there are many places in the US that allow fires these days regardless of weather conditions. Hoping that is nowhere near you.


I agree, it's a really bad year for disasters. I sure hope that it gets better and not worse.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've heard the same...and two of the GC are in Washington, where the fire is horrible. How I wish Mother Nature would settle herself for just a while!


Everywhere, it's everywhere. This is the worst weather year ever and shows no signs of letting up.

I had thought about going up to Washington area and Vancouver for a little fall color, but guess not if there is fire. I wonder where DD is flying this month. Maybe it is better I don't know. They went to Santa Fe over Labor Day as a family and did a lot of hiking. Gorgeous photos. I'm still hoping we get to go in October to house sit for friends but I think they have a a lot of takers on that deal. The couple we would probably go with are high on the list but he can't seem to stay out of the hospital. He is the one who is NOT going to get the liver transplant he needs. I think I would be a nervous wreck rather than relaxing when I think about getting him down the mountain to medical attention. Maybe the hot air balloon festival instead but probably a little late to find a good deal on a room for that... I just have this wanderlust and need to get out of Dodge for a little bit. Had I known our Sept. 30 trip was going to be cancelled, I might have made other arrangements sooner.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sounds like just what the body needed.
> It's a cooler day yesterday and today, only in the 70's, we'll be back in the 90's by Friday, but it has come to my attention that I must be starting menopause, I'm getting hot flashes, blast the bloody darn things. I think it's rather unfair that we have to deal with menses and child birth(not that I'd trade child birth so much), but then to have to deal with meno too, that's just too much unfairness, I want to protest. :sm16: :sm14:


Oh dear I feel for you, I hope the hot flushes disappear before too long for you. I had a rough time with menopause with bad mood swings etc and went on Hormone replacement for 5 years. After that time they took me off it, and the flushes came back, that was 14 years ago, and guess what I still get them.
Especially after hot drinks and food. ???? Phooey! What we girls go through it sure ain't fair!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna, I think you have FM, as I do. Insomnia, having trouble falling asleep and staying asleep goes along with it. I have found the pen works most nights and I sleep deeper.

Pammie, you might want to get appt with physical therapist and try their TENS unit before buying one.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Kaye Jo for you. I wrote this when I was going through the "change"

The Change In Me
A headaches raging through my brain
That foggy feelings here again
Last month was early.. this ones late
Or did I just forget the date
Tears threaten to cloud my view
My outlooks rather bleak and blue
Why so sad what can it be
That's brought about this change in me.
A couple of friends feel just the same
They say it's our age that's all to blame
That certain time in a woman's life
When hormones cause all sorts of strife
Ups and downs highs and lows
Grumpy moods come and go
Warm and clammy then icy cold
It's the dreaded flushes so I'm told
A doctors visit has found the cause
I'm not going nuts ... it's the MENOPAUSE


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> this has not been one of my better days. i've thrown up four times today starting at eight AM. around eleven heidi brought me some rice-a-roni which really tasted good. i ate about half and felt full. about half an hour later the first of three - then number three and then number 4. by one o'clock there was nothing left in my stomach. i was really washed out so took a two hour nap. heidi brought me a smoothie - banana and strawberry - very yummy. they were having chicken and noodles for dinner - she brought me just the right size - it tasted so good. and now at almost 7:30 i'm wondering if it is too early to go to bed. lol
> 
> we had rain on and off all day - i'll have to ask gary how much we got.
> 
> ...


Darn it, Sam. I thought you were doing so much better eating and enjoying it. What did they do in rehab to keep your stomach settled? Are you not taking anything for nausea? Can you tell in advance when it is going to be a bad day? Hate that you are having a rough time right now Surrounding you in healing vibes and warmth.

7:30 is not too early to go to bed if you are tired or don't feel well. DH went to bed at 9:30 the other night which is early for him. He hasn't been feeling himself this past week so not able to go get his flu shot. Hope they gave you one while you were in the hospital. The kids starting school always seems to get the germs moving around.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, the people that work there say that a walking stick with the bells and whistles added to it work better than the spray, but I think I'll do both, carry the spray and a walking stick all adorned. One time it's good to carry a big stick but not walk silently.


I haven't seen them adorned. Do they add bells with leather straps? I guess it is a good idea to let the wild life know you are coming. Not sure the neighbors would appreciate knowing I was out walking!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> That's encouraging because the shop just raised their prices about $30! That makes it about $100 a month or 5 weeks if I can wait that long. The last time my DD had her hair done, she paid $175! I almost died! She said that next time it would only be $150. Kids have no sense sometimes! I guess it's ok, but wait until she has children and she will probably change her mind about spending that much on her hair. It did look gorgeous though!


There is a gal really close to you that doesn't charge that much. I can give you her name and number if you like. She is at Plano an Arapaho in the back at Shop Talk. My eldest has her dad's thin hair and has started having extensions put in for a little body. I have no idea what that costs and both the GD's add highlights but not that often. They all like a mani-pedi too. I have only recently started having fingernails done and really for the strength more than anything else and only on senior discount day and not as often as I should. I believe in a little pampering, but just a little!!! Guess I'd rather buy yarn and material.

I've wanted to go grey for years. Doubt that I will color it when it finally does unless it is something I can do myself but probably can't be bothered. I'm hoping it will just look like streaking and then turn the gorgeous white my mom had. Not sure that will look good with my skin tone, but what the heck.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! Crazy prices. I color my own, I'm not prepared to be an old grey mare yet????????the kit costs about $8/month & my haircut costs $30 & since our $$ is only 0.80 US, it's even cheaper than it sounds.


That makes me smile. DH tells me to just think of everything on your side of the border as being on sale. Wish I lived closer like we used to... Flying is not quite as convenient... When I was kid in the Detroit are, we did go across the border to the odd week-end to get our chocolate bars and maple sugar candy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh dear I feel for you, I hope the hot flushes disappear before too long for you. I had a rough time with menopause with bad mood swings etc and went on Hormone replacement for 5 years. After that time they took me off it, and the flushes came back, that was 14 years ago, and guess what I still get them.
> Especially after hot drinks and food. ???? Phooey! What we girls go through it sure ain't fair!!


 :sm06: Still? Oh Lord I hope they don't last that long. 
It certainly isn't fair.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Kaye Jo for you. I wrote this when I was going through the "change"
> 
> The Change In Me
> A headaches raging through my brain
> ...


That's great, and hits it right on the spot. The first 3 letters are MEN for a reason. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I haven't seen them adorned. Do they add bells with leather straps? I guess it is a good idea to let the wild life know you are coming. Not sure the neighbors would appreciate knowing I was out walking!


Yes, and you can put whatever you want on them, the one worker at Yellowstone said she has bells and whistles and stuff on hers, that she doesn't even carry bear spray anymore as the sticks work better with the noise that they make. I think we'll still carry bear spray though, just in case.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I found the name of the pen. I'm also looking at a Tens Unit. Of course the Tens is more expensive, but may be more of what I need.


When I bought mine in Branson a few years ago it was $100, I think I only paid $30- $40 for DH's on-line recently. Need to get some replacement pads. He uses his often for leg cramps or sore shoulder. I should keep mine next to chair so I remember to use it. Also bought a heated, roller ball massager. It helps with the nerve pain in leg. That would't help your knee but the Tens probably would. 
Again, I just don't take the time to do either as often as I should. The Tens is quiet and light. It would be easy to use watching TV.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's great, and hits it right on the spot. The first 3 letters are MEN for a reason. lol


Yep you got it! I know I'm unlucky to still be having them at 69, but my cousin told me last night she gets them still and she's 72. So I guess
it's part of our family genes. I put cold packs on when they happen, at night seems to be worst. I was a real bitch with mood swings, one minute bawling then next wanting to fight everyone, and poor Stu copped it. Finally he said I needed to get help as it wasn't doing our relationship a lot of good. And afterwards I was so much better. After 5 years everything had settled down, and they stopped HRT. Can't complain as my health is pretty ok otherwise.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And I had to look those up! I've seen them but never grown them. I don't even try growing things outside here any more, but I do have my mini rose in a pot and it seems to be doing well.


You might be able to do the live for evers. They are a succulent type leaf and come back every year bigger and stronger. I have a large but small leaved bush in a big pot outside that has the tiniest little roses and smells fabulous. When we moved in, the entire back fence was planted with bright red climbing roses that actually left arched scratches in the fence. I cut them all down but one. We call it "Old Faithful". It gets no attention or care and blooms almost year round. It blooms so much, I've thought of making rose hip jelly but never gave it a try,


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have one made from a very old grapevine, but it's too heavy to use! So it sits in the corner. My late husband got it for me many years ago. I have two others made from yucca stalks that I've decorated over time--have had one of them nearly 20 years now. The other is covered with lizards (of course) and I started it when Bub was working at the historic site. We did a workshop every spring for a few years and showed people how to make them and it was my demo. It works well on inclines!


I can imagine the grapevine is beautiful though. I'm not sure what a yucca stalk would look like. I think of it as kind of holey, but I may be thinking of something else. How fun to teach a class on them. Which historic site did Bub work? (We have little lizards all over the back of our place... Not like yours, of course. They also like to live in the electrical box by the pool. They get a little perturbed when I water the plants and don't see them but go right back when I'm done.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> They are great for inclines, I can walk fairly quickly with walking sticks but it takes some getting used to, you definitely get an upper body workout moving them to keep up with walking in order to not trip over them.


I can see the two that are like ski poles. The one I have is almost as tall as I am. It does have a perfect little bend spot that fits my hand and think it will be great to lean on or dig in going up an incline, but think it would slow me down on a regular walk. I'm walking pretty flat areas.

I had a friend that carried her little dachshund in a purse. I could probably do them right now but soon wouldn't be able to get both in the canvas carrier or handle the weight. I'm even afraid to let them out in the back yard with me to do some gardening. Would love to and not worried about the pool but just realized that they could get under the fence on one side where there is a drop down to the drive and alley. I always let the others out in the back, but we didn't have the bobcat problem like we do now. If we sit with them, maybe or when they get fatter. They are just too curious right now and DH is bad about leaving all garage doors open when he is working out there.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sounds like just what the body needed.
> It's a cooler day yesterday and today, only in the 70's, we'll be back in the 90's by Friday, but it has come to my attention that I must be starting menopause, I'm getting hot flashes, blast the bloody darn things. I think it's rather unfair that we have to deal with menses and child birth(not that I'd trade child birth so much), but then to have to deal with meno too, that's just too much unfairness, I want to protest. :sm16: :sm14:


I agree with you! I was lucky not to suffer very long. I didn't want the hormone replacement. Youngest DD had the change forced upon her with the chemo. Oldest DD just started having hot flashes last winter and she was not a happy camper. I think the exercise helps though. She seems to be through the worst of it. You may find a ceiling fan over the bed and an open refrigerator door become your best friends for a bit. :sm16: :sm16: :sm17: :sm17:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can just manage with one stick in the house, but prefer two. The stroller is largely for stability outside, and as you say because with the bag/basket becomes a marvelous tool when out and about- there is no twist on your spine as with a trundler. The last two taxi drivers have taken the groceries right to the back door, un-asked. I was most impressed!


Good to hear and so they should. :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, and you can put whatever you want on them, the one worker at Yellowstone said she has bells and whistles and stuff on hers, that she doesn't even carry bear spray anymore as the sticks work better with the noise that they make. I think we'll still carry bear spray though, just in case.


Sleigh bells ring, are you listenin'... I think I'll look for a leather strap with several on and make a loop that can go on or off the top. Now to learn a few tunes and I can dance to the music! (And then the men in white coats will show up an take me to the spa!)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

2:15 and I WAS going to go up and sew but this computer has been so slow all evening, it is probably better to go to bed. The cleaning ladies are coming tomorrow afternoon and I have a few things to get done before they come. Besides, some fool rang the front door bell at 7:30 this morning and then took off. Not the best way to start the morning. 

STILL don't have prescription worked out so that is the first priority. Once the ladies vacuum upstairs, the kitties and I can play all afternoon. They have discovered my sheep collection on top of bar and will not leave the ones made of real fiber alone. I had hidden one in a drawer and forgot and left it open Sure enough, one went upstairs alone, found it and was foolish enough to bring it downstairs. She ran like the dickens when we saw her and tried to hide it under the breakfast room rug. She actually seems to know what NO means... just doesn't really care! 

DH left his wallet on top of a gas pump several towns over. Sure hope he gets to go to the farm tomorrow so he can pick it up. I know the store is holding it for him, but I don't like him without his license or my credit card being in it...

Hoping for the best for all those in the path of natural disasters. I don't think I even want to turn on the news tomorrow. It never seems to be good anymore and there are a few extra issues going on in TX with Confederate statues and the repeal of the Dreams Act for young people that came to this country as young children. I think my friends that are moving to Portugal may have the best idea! If only I spoke the language.....


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sounds like just what the body needed.
> It's a cooler day yesterday and today, only in the 70's, we'll be back in the 90's by Friday, but it has come to my attention that I must be starting menopause, I'm getting hot flashes, blast the bloody darn things. I think it's rather unfair that we have to deal with menses and child birth(not that I'd trade child birth so much), but then to have to deal with meno too, that's just too much unfairness, I want to protest. :sm16: :sm14:


I took black cohosh tablets for flushes (or tropical moments / power surges?!!) and it really helped, although it did nothing for my friend. You can't stay on them for more than 6 months as they can affect the liver if you're on them too long, but after my 6 months on them the flushes were still a lot less.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear you're not feeling so good again Sam, hope it passes quickly.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Woke up this morning to thunder, lightening and pouring rain! It's looking brighter now, but we're taking rain jackets with us when we go out walking shortly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> this has not been one of my better days. i've thrown up four times today starting at eight AM. around eleven heidi brought me some rice-a-roni which really tasted good. i ate about half and felt full. about half an hour later the first of three - then number three and then number 4. by one o'clock there was nothing left in my stomach. i was really washed out so took a two hour nap. heidi brought me a smoothie - banana and strawberry - very yummy. they were having chicken and noodles for dinner - she brought me just the right size - it tasted so good. and now at almost 7:30 i'm wondering if it is too early to go to bed. lol
> 
> we had rain on and off all day - i'll have to ask gary how much we got.
> 
> ...


Hope you and Gary are soon feeling brighter.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I won't worry "too much" right along with you. My son-in-laws sister and partner are in Tampa and he showed me a picture of her truck loaded with sandbags. It LOOKS like Tampa is OK and more headed toward Miami. No good in any case and now there is another following behind it. Just what we don't need.


Really-another one? Is this one likely to hit areas already affected? Hard to know which is better totally ruin one area rather than two badly impacted. Best would be no more.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> this has not been one of my better days. i've thrown up four times today starting at eight AM. around eleven heidi brought me some rice-a-roni which really tasted good. i ate about half and felt full. about half an hour later the first of three - then number three and then number 4. by one o'clock there was nothing left in my stomach. i was really washed out so took a two hour nap. heidi brought me a smoothie - banana and strawberry - very yummy. they were having chicken and noodles for dinner - she brought me just the right size - it tasted so good. and now at almost 7:30 i'm wondering if it is too early to go to bed. lol
> 
> we had rain on and off all day - i'll have to ask gary how much we got.
> 
> ...


Prayers for you on their way.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Kaye Jo for you. I wrote this when I was going through the "change"
> 
> The Change In Me
> A headaches raging through my brain
> ...


 :sm24: 
Very frequent migraines (as many will remember) were my biggest issue. Plus the hot flushes- and I still get them at night. When I was in hospital recently the doctor asked about night sweats. I just looked at him and said I'm Post-menopausal. No more questions on that one.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We can get it here, sold as bear spray & I have some but DHs uncle told me you have to watch the expiry date on the Can as after expired, it won't shoot far, just dribbles out????The can I have is probably 15 yrs old so I better get a new one.


 :sm06: Sounds like it wont do much to a bear then.... yes I think you should get a new one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> 2:15 and I WAS going to go up and sew but this computer has been so slow all evening, it is probably better to go to bed. The cleaning ladies are coming tomorrow afternoon and I have a few things to get done before they come. Besides, some fool rang the front door bell at 7:30 this morning and then took off. Not the best way to start the morning.
> 
> STILL don't have prescription worked out so that is the first priority. Once the ladies vacuum upstairs, the kitties and I can play all afternoon. They have discovered my sheep collection on top of bar and will not leave the ones made of real fiber alone. I had hidden one in a drawer and forgot and left it open Sure enough, one went upstairs alone, found it and was foolish enough to bring it downstairs. She ran like the dickens when we saw her and tried to hide it under the breakfast room rug. She actually seems to know what NO means... just doesn't really care!
> 
> ...


At least he knows his wallet is safe. But yes it would be good to actually have it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Woke up this morning to thunder, lightening and pouring rain! It's looking brighter now, but we're taking rain jackets with us when we go out walking shortly.


you went all the way over there just to get rain? Don't you get enough at home?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> And by all means, do NOT spray yourself with bear spray, David was feeling it for days after accidentally spraying himself. lol
> The safety came off when he was hiking to a fishing spot in Yellowstone and boy did it stink and burn his thigh.


Oh golly! :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A couple of rather nice photos taken near Rawene up near Dargaville, by my friend Nadya.


 :sm24: Lovely photos.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sam....oh dear sorry to hear you are still struggling to keep food down. :sm13: Maybe you need something from the doctor again to help with that. :sm25: 

Take care.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you for that. We get fire news because we are in the region... Our air was bad today, can't imagine how it is there. Trying not to worry but told DD to head north from Florida at her earliest opportunity. Her BFF just came through Harvey and now this! I told them it's time to move inland!


It is looking like a very disastrous Hurricane.... I hope everyone evacuates that need to. :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Sounds like just what the body needed.
> It's a cooler day yesterday and today, only in the 70's, we'll be back in the 90's by Friday, but it has come to my attention that I must be starting menopause, I'm getting hot flashes, blast the bloody darn things. I think it's rather unfair that we have to deal with menses and child birth(not that I'd trade child birth so much), but then to have to deal with meno too, that's just too much unfairness, I want to protest. :sm16: :sm14:


Oh golly, welcome to menopause and I fully agree with all you said.... soooo I am in my 7th year of those.., if men were getting them there would be an instant cure. Hope you dont suffer too badly and too long with yours. At least I havent had so many during the cold weather, but still can only wear layers coz I need to reduce layers FAST if one comes on. I always get a bad one around 10pm at night that really overwhelmes me. Sip cold water, stand in front of open fridge etc...LOL. That is the worst part of Summer for me means I will get loads of them day and night... but I still do prefer the better weather anyway. You have my sympathy.... :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Oh dear I feel for you, I hope the hot flushes disappear before too long for you. I had a rough time with menopause with bad mood swings etc and went on Hormone replacement for 5 years. After that time they took me off it, and the flushes came back, that was 14 years ago, and guess what I still get them.
> Especially after hot drinks and food. ???? Phooey! What we girls go through it sure ain't fair!!


Oh my.... 14 years!! :sm06: I dont get any other symptoms thank goodness.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> That's great, and hits it right on the spot. The first 3 letters are MEN for a reason. lol


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> I agree with you! I was lucky not to suffer very long. I didn't want the hormone replacement. Youngest DD had the change forced upon her with the chemo. Oldest DD just started having hot flashes last winter and she was not a happy camper. I think the exercise helps though. She seems to be through the worst of it. You may find a ceiling fan over the bed and an open refrigerator door become your best friends for a bit. :sm16: :sm16: :sm17: :sm17:


LOL. so the fridge door open seems to be quite common then. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> I took black cohosh tablets for flushes (or tropical moments / power surges?!!) and it really helped, although it did nothing for my friend. You can't stay on them for more than 6 months as they can affect the liver if you're on them too long, but after my 6 months on them the flushes were still a lot less.


And also known as personal summers..... :sm12: :sm19:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, so sorry you had such a bad day. Hope you get some rest and feel better in the morning.
> 
> Julie, enjoyed your pics.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good to hear and so they should. :sm24:


I am not sure that it is in the job description!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking spot yet again.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> That's encouraging because the shop just raised their prices about $30! That makes it about $100 a month or 5 weeks if I can wait that long. The last time my DD had her hair done, she paid $175! I almost died! She said that next time it would only be $150. Kids have no sense sometimes! I guess it's ok, but wait until she has children and she will probably change her mind about spending that much on her hair. It did look gorgeous though!


The last time I had mine done 5 years ago I paid $75, I think. For just my cut I pay $25 including tip. I go to a privately owned salon, not a chain, small town, and have had the same stylist for over 25 years.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> When my friend owned the place it was $55-60 for cut, color, style, and tip. I haven't decided what I'm going to do yet, but I sort of feel like that is the average here.


Call around. You may be right, with it being a much bigger city than KayJo and I are.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Joyce! Still waiting for the hands- today's appointment was more for my long-term cough. The bus driver was very helpful, and all went well.


Good news and good of the bus driver.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I believe in a little pampering, but just a little!!! Guess I'd rather buy yarn and material.
> 
> I've wanted to go grey for years. Doubt that I will color it when it finally does unless it is something I can do myself but probably can't be bothered. I'm hoping it will just look like streaking and then turn the gorgeous white my mom had. Not sure that will look good with my skin tone, but what the heck.


So would I! I have "streaks and stripes" (one DD and I call my skunk stripe and I have a bride of Frankenstein streak in front, LOL). My daddy went white, while Mother's is gray so I don't know what I'll end up with. But yeah, what the heck. I'll get what I get! :sm04:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> you went all the way over there just to get rain? Don't you get enough at home?


I think someone was trying to make us feel at home! It cleared up before lunchtime and was nice again until now (4pm) when it's turned showery again....at least we already know we won't melt! :sm06: :sm09: It was quite funny to look around and see all the other nationalities disappear inside at the first spit of rain, whilst the British just sat there!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Fires and floods.... that seems to be all I hear anymore. This has been the worst weather year I can remember. I'll have to get out a map and look at things. We were thinking about heading to the Northwest for a little fall color but I know it would not be good for me to be in heavy air pollution. I don't think there are many places in the US that allow fires these days regardless of weather conditions. Hoping that is nowhere near you.


Pelican Narrows is 644 km/ 400 miles north east of here so not close &'we haven't had smoke the last few days. It hadn't got to the town the last I heard, I just checked & no new news since yesterday


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Kaye Jo for you. I wrote this when I was going through the "change"
> 
> The Change In Me
> A headaches raging through my brain
> ...


????????that pretty much says it all. I must say, I don't have terrible hot flashes but since my hysterectomy I've taken a very small dose of hormones. I take the smallest dose available & the gynaecologist said there is no bad effects to staying on that very small dose. If I quit taking them I get terrible migraines. I first was on stronger pills but cut it down gradually to this, I don't know if I should try to quit completely now but I'm nervous to


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I haven't seen them adorned. Do they add bells with leather straps? I guess it is a good idea to let the wild life know you are coming. Not sure the neighbors would appreciate knowing I was out walking!


Have you seen this joke?

The National Park Rangers are advising hikers in Glacier National Park and other Rocky Mountain parks to be alert for bears and take extra precautions to avoid an encounter.
They advise park visitors to wear little bells on their clothes so they make noise when hiking. The bell noise allows bears to hear them coming from a distance and not be startled by a hiker accidentally sneaking up on them. This might cause a bear to charge.
Visitors should also carry a pepper spray can just in case a bear is encountered. Spraying the pepper into the air will irritate the bear's sensitive nose and it will run away.
It is also a good idea to keep an eye out for fresh bear scat so you have an idea if bears are in the area. People should be able to recognize the difference between black bear and grizzly bear scat.
Black bear droppings are smaller and often contain berries, leaves, and possibly bits of fur. Grizzly bear droppings tend to contain small bells and smell of pepper.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> 2:15 and I WAS going to go up and sew but this computer has been so slow all evening, it is probably better to go to bed. The cleaning ladies are coming tomorrow afternoon and I have a few things to get done before they come. Besides, some fool rang the front door bell at 7:30 this morning and then took off. Not the best way to start the morning.
> 
> STILL don't have prescription worked out so that is the first priority. Once the ladies vacuum upstairs, the kitties and I can play all afternoon. They have discovered my sheep collection on top of bar and will not leave the ones made of real fiber alone. I had hidden one in a drawer and forgot and left it open Sure enough, one went upstairs alone, found it and was foolish enough to bring it downstairs. She ran like the dickens when we saw her and tried to hide it under the breakfast room rug. She actually seems to know what NO means... just doesn't really care!
> 
> ...


Your DH is lucky to get his wallet back, most times they take a walk & are never seen again .
I agree the news is terrible recently. I feel so sorry for the children/young adults caught in the Dream Act, it's not like they chose to come but have been there so long, it's the only home they've known & probably don't know anyone in their old country.
The hurricane damage is beyond belief, those poor people in its path.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Good news and good of the bus driver.


 :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????that pretty much says it all. I must say, I don't have terrible hot flashes but since my hysterectomy I've taken a very small dose of hormones. I take the smallest dose available & the gynaecologist said there is no bad effects to staying on that very small dose. If I quit taking them I get terrible migraines. I first was on stronger pills but cut it down gradually to this, I don't know if I should try to quit completely now but I'm nervous to


Same for me and find that on a small dose there are no problems. It has controlled the migraines remarkably, only 2 in the last 5 years. Was told to keep taking this until I am dead and as it is a cheap and working solution, I am for it.

Julie, so glad the bus driver was helpful. Did you get some help for your cough?


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Well, he is so much more relaxed since she went into the nursing home. Right now it is just for rehab, but we are hoping that her application for Medicaid will be approved by the time the rehab runs out. 
Her insurance is payinf for her care right now, and when she gets the Medicaid she has to pay with her social security. Everyone was worried about my husband doing too much, but he just had to come to the realization himself. He says he feels like a huge weight has been lifted from his shoulders.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yep you got it! I know I'm unlucky to still be having them at 69, but my cousin told me last night she gets them still and she's 72. So I guess
> it's part of our family genes. I put cold packs on when they happen, at night seems to be worst. I was a real bitch with mood swings, one minute bawling then next wanting to fight everyone, and poor Stu copped it. Finally he said I needed to get help as it wasn't doing our relationship a lot of good. And afterwards I was so much better. After 5 years everything had settled down, and they stopped HRT. Can't complain as my health is pretty ok otherwise.


Wow, it doesn't help of course that my mom passed before she even started menopause, so I don't have a clue how long it would have lasted. 
Marla found a natural remedy at Natural Grocery that seems to work really good, so I'm going to try it too and see if it works well. 
I'm really glad that the HRT worked and you only needed it for 5 years.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can just manage with one stick in the house, but prefer two. The stroller is largely for stability outside, and as you say because with the bag/basket becomes a marvelous tool when out and about- there is no twist on your spine as with a trundler. The last two taxi drivers have taken the groceries right to the back door, un-asked. I was most impressed!


Julie, do you have to follow hip precautions? I am not allowed to bend, twist, or cross my legs. I have to repeat these to various staff members every day so that they are drummed into my head. It is easy to forget and start to make some of these moves. The ortho. dept got us a kit (we did have to pay for it) that 
at contained a grabber or reacher, a long handled shoe horn, a tool for removing socks and shoes, and one for putting your socks on. We have to practice getting dressed and putting our shoes on and off.

0


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I can see the two that are like ski poles. The one I have is almost as tall as I am. It does have a perfect little bend spot that fits my hand and think it will be great to lean on or dig in going up an incline, but think it would slow me down on a regular walk. I'm walking pretty flat areas.
> 
> I had a friend that carried her little dachshund in a purse. I could probably do them right now but soon wouldn't be able to get both in the canvas carrier or handle the weight. I'm even afraid to let them out in the back yard with me to do some gardening. Would love to and not worried about the pool but just realized that they could get under the fence on one side where there is a drop down to the drive and alley. I always let the others out in the back, but we didn't have the bobcat problem like we do now. If we sit with them, maybe or when they get fatter. They are just too curious right now and DH is bad about leaving all garage doors open when he is working out there.


Yes, too long and it would be tangling in your legs as you walk I would imagine. 
Our cats don't go outside either, we had a cat die from rat poison in Texas so we don't let them outside now, it was awful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I agree with you! I was lucky not to suffer very long. I didn't want the hormone replacement. Youngest DD had the change forced upon her with the chemo. Oldest DD just started having hot flashes last winter and she was not a happy camper. I think the exercise helps though. She seems to be through the worst of it. You may find a ceiling fan over the bed and an open refrigerator door become your best friends for a bit. :sm16: :sm16: :sm17: :sm17:


LOL!! So true, I keep waiting for a breeze to come wafting through the window, of course temps are back up today so the fridge it may well be. lol Of course drinking hot tea at night is probably not the best idea, but oh well...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sleigh bells ring, are you listenin'... I think I'll look for a leather strap with several on and make a loop that can go on or off the top. Now to learn a few tunes and I can dance to the music! (And then the men in white coats will show up an take me to the spa!)


You can get bells in the pet section or pet store, for hanging on the door for training puppies to ring them to let you know they want out, Ryssa uses hers, Gizmo just comes and bounces at me when he wants out, anyway, I have an extra set I'm going to use on a walking stick.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, sending healing energy. Hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Same for me and find that on a small dose there are no problems. It has controlled the migraines remarkably, only 2 in the last 5 years. Was told to keep taking this until I am dead and as it is a cheap and working solution, I am for it.
> 
> Julie, so glad the bus driver was helpful. Did you get some help for your cough?


I'm glad to hear someone else was told the same as me. I was nervous to take hormones with the family history of breast cancer but he said this small dose wouldn't affect that. I'm of the opinion to stay on it til I die as I've never had such migraines, couldn't even sit up without throwing up????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Well, he is so much more relaxed since she went into the nursing home. Right now it is just for rehab, but we are hoping that her application for Medicaid will be approved by the time the rehab runs out.
> Her insurance is payinf for her care right now, and when she gets the Medicaid she has to pay with her social security. Everyone was worried about my husband doing too much, but he just had to come to the realization himself. He says he feels like a huge weight has been lifted from his shoulders.


I'm glad your DH has realized he's done enough. Hope you get the funding issues sorted out quickly.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad to hear someone else was told the same as me. I was nervous to take hormones with the family history of breast cancer but he said this small dose wouldn't affect that. I'm of the opinion to stay on it til I die as I've never had such migraines, couldn't even sit up without throwing up????


Oh you poor thing, it's good that you are able to get a low dose to help get you through the misery. 
I put on a lot of weight when on the HRT, but it worked very well. I just don't worry about the flushes these days and go with the flow when they happen.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, I'm glad you did OK on the bus & had a helpful driver.

I don't remember mom ever mentioning menopause symptoms. She had radiation treatments after her breast cancer & they gave her treatments on her reproductive area as well " as a precaution " so that put her into full menopause immediately at 42. I was only 11at the time so maybe she just didn't mention it around me.

I've been out all morning puttering in the garden. I pulled up one plant & discovered a cluster of slugs, so many I decided to count- 65ð³, I went back to put slug bait under it & found 10 more OMG, just when I think I'm making headway, I find something like thisð³Will I ever win?

The guys finished combining the peas just after 8 last night ðð there must not be anything else ready to go as the combines are still parked by our house.
I have to pick the GKs up after school today, will see what GD has to say about grade 1


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

My heart is sad today as I've taken sister to airport and waved bye , we made a promise to see each other next year and hopefully with my other sister too, but I'm worried about her health , she is literally a bag of bones when I give her a hug could just feel all the shoulder blade and when she sat done the knee bone stuck right out , think she was glad to be going home to her own home and seeing the grandkids. We're as I've come home and set about starting project after project . 
I finished my Las project a couple of days ago and started a cardigan, , now I have a cardigan , 2 red hats , 1 snowman hat, snowmen booties , Santa booties, a fox scarf and a coat . Think I'm going to be busy ????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My heart is sad today as I've taken sister to airport and waved bye , we made a promise to see each other next year and hopefully with my other sister too, but I'm worried about her health , she is literally a bag of bones when I give her a hug could just feel all the shoulder blade and when she sat done the knee bone stuck right out , think she was glad to be going home to her own home and seeing the grandkids. We're as I've come home and set about starting project after project .
> I finished my Las project a couple of days ago and started a cardigan, , now I have a cardigan , 2 red hats , 1 snowman hat, snowmen booties , Santa booties, a fox scarf and a coat . Think I'm going to be busy ????


Oh dear you poor soul, with the worry of your sister. The projects you have going sound great, and will keep you busy and focussed on something nice, and the worry a little less for you. Hugs!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> 2:15 and I WAS going to go up and sew but this computer has been so slow all evening, it is probably better to go to bed. The cleaning ladies are coming tomorrow afternoon and I have a few things to get done before they come. Besides, some fool rang the front door bell at 7:30 this morning and then took off. Not the best way to start the morning.
> 
> STILL don't have prescription worked out so that is the first priority. Once the ladies vacuum upstairs, the kitties and I can play all afternoon. They have discovered my sheep collection on top of bar and will not leave the ones made of real fiber alone. I had hidden one in a drawer and forgot and left it open Sure enough, one went upstairs alone, found it and was foolish enough to bring it downstairs. She ran like the dickens when we saw her and tried to hide it under the breakfast room rug. She actually seems to know what NO means... just doesn't really care!
> 
> ...


Hopefully you can get your script straightened out. 
Oh no, good that they are holding his wallet and no one else came along and picked it up before they were able to get it picked up and put back for him.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I took black cohosh tablets for flushes (or tropical moments / power surges?!!) and it really helped, although it did nothing for my friend. You can't stay on them for more than 6 months as they can affect the liver if you're on them too long, but after my 6 months on them the flushes were still a lot less.


The pills Marla found, has black cohosh in them too, so that's good, I hope that everything doesn't last too long.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Woke up this morning to thunder, lightening and pouring rain! It's looking brighter now, but we're taking rain jackets with us when we go out walking shortly.


It's still so pretty though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> :sm24:
> Very frequent migraines (as many will remember) were my biggest issue. Plus the hot flushes- and I still get them at night. When I was in hospital recently the doctor asked about night sweats. I just looked at him and said I'm Post-menopausal. No more questions on that one.


I sure hope I don't get migraines, I am getting mini anxiety attacks though throughout the day and they are driving me crazy, told Marla if they last long I'm going to start drinking at 6am. :sm06: 
LOL! Good answer. :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I sure hope I don't get migraines, I am getting mini anxiety attacks though throughout the day and they are driving me crazy, told Marla if they last long I'm going to start drinking at 6am. :sm06:
> LOL! Good answer. :sm24:


Yes the anxiety is all part of the process. If it gets really serious you need to get help. You just reminded me of what I experienced, it sure was a tough time until I got onto HRT, but whatever works best for you, hang in there and rant whenever you feel the need. 
I remember my mum, banging pots and cupboard doors when she was having a bad day with it. She was heaps better after going on HRT.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh golly, welcome to menopause and I fully agree with all you said.... soooo I am in my 7th year of those.., if men were getting them there would be an instant cure. Hope you dont suffer too badly and too long with yours. At least I havent had so many during the cold weather, but still can only wear layers coz I need to reduce layers FAST if one comes on. I always get a bad one around 10pm at night that really overwhelmes me. Sip cold water, stand in front of open fridge etc...LOL. That is the worst part of Summer for me means I will get loads of them day and night... but I still do prefer the better weather anyway. You have my sympathy.... :sm19:


They absolutely would have a cure, hopefully we'll all be over the worst of it all soon. 
Hot flash feels like a wave, a very fast wave that just crests and goes away, so glad they aren't lasting long. 
The anxiety comes and goes quickly too but I get those much more frequently, at least I know what's causing them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My heart is sad today as I've taken sister to airport and waved bye , we made a promise to see each other next year and hopefully with my other sister too, but I'm worried about her health , she is literally a bag of bones when I give her a hug could just feel all the shoulder blade and when she sat done the knee bone stuck right out , think she was glad to be going home to her own home and seeing the grandkids. We're as I've come home and set about starting project after project .
> I finished my Las project a couple of days ago and started a cardigan, , now I have a cardigan , 2 red hats , 1 snowman hat, snowmen booties , Santa booties, a fox scarf and a coat . Think I'm going to be busy ????


I hope you get to see your sisters again soon, it's so hard when they live so far away.

You really have a lot on the go at once. I've been being bad, for a few weeks I've been knitting away on pocket poppets, I've got 3.5 dolls made but didn't put any together yet. I really need to get them sewed up, that's the part I don't like doing. Then I need to make dresses or overalls for them. I had one of those huge "barrels" of yarn that people buy for blankets in a flesh color I think I should get another couple of dolls yet from it. Hopefully they will make some kids happy if I can make them look OK


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I'm glad you did OK on the bus & had a helpful driver.
> 
> I don't remember mom ever mentioning menopause symptoms. She had radiation treatments after her breast cancer & they gave her treatments on her reproductive area as well " as a precaution " so that put her into full menopause immediately at 42. I was only 11at the time so maybe she just didn't mention it around me.
> 
> ...


Oh Bonnie, I loved the combine picture. Made me homesick for SD as they were always there at harvest time and a good sign. Glad you got the peas harvested. I use slug bait that is certified to not hurt pets. It has worked extremely well so far. However, we have not had any moisture to melt it away so a little went a long way. I think that the more water you have, the more slugs you have.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Oh dear you poor soul, with the worry of your sister. The projects you have going sound great, and will keep you busy and focussed on something nice, and the worry a little less for you. Hugs!


Thanks Fan , hopefully the projects will keep me busy and sane through the next couple of weeks


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> They absolutely would have a cure, hopefully we'll all be over the worst of it all soon.
> Hot flash feels like a wave, a very fast wave that just crests and goes away, so glad they aren't lasting long.
> The anxiety comes and goes quickly too but I get those much more frequently, at least I know what's causing them.


I remember it well , had my own little central heating system that turned itself off and on


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you get to see your sisters again soon, it's so hard when they live so far away.
> 
> You really have a lot on the go at once. I've been being bad, for a few weeks I've been knitting away on pocket poppets, I've got 3.5 dolls made but didn't put any together yet. I really need to get them sewed up, that's the part I don't like doing. Then I need to make dresses or overalls for them. I had one of those huge "barrels" of yarn that people buy for blankets in a flesh color I think I should get another couple of dolls yet from it. Hopefully they will make some kids happy if I can make them look OK


I love those little poppets they are so cute , look forward to seeing yours


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mid-afternoon and here i am feeling not too bad. i had taken a zolfran (anti-nausea) a bit earlier in anticipation of lunch - mac and cheese with tomato slices on the side. everything feels fine. heidi said she had some leftover chicken and noodle soup from yesterday which was very good. looking forward to it. 

rainy and cold - wonder where Indian Summer is?

we have been without water since yesterday afternoon. Memmer's is here trying to figure out the problem. they also service our water softener. hopefully we have water when they are finished. you don't know how much you use something until you don't have it.

gary seems to have weathered through the tooth removal. nothing but soft foods for a few days. he has eaten all the bananas so heidi used a fresh pear instead along with frozen strawberries - quite tasty.

soup's coming so i best get ready. --- sam


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Good to see your post, Sam, and glad you took a Zofran. That is a miracle medicine in my opinion, and works very well. Hope you enjoyed your lunch. Glad the tooth extraction of Gary is over and he is doing OK.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We just watched the news, Huricane Irma is unbelievable. I hope all of you with family in Florida are encouraging them to get to high ground. I can't even imagine living through that.
> 
> I did 2 canners full of beef barley soup today- don't tell DH but it's actually Moose barley????????. I had a bunch of ribs that needed to be out of the freezer as they were taking up so much space. DS ate some for supper last night & said it was OK, didn't notice it wasn't beef.


 :sm23: :sm24: Sounds delicious!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you for that. We get fire news because we are in the region... Our air was bad today, can't imagine how it is there. Trying not to worry but told DD to head north from Florida at her earliest opportunity. Her BFF just came through Harvey and now this! I told them it's time to move inland!


I can't imagine! We have been through 2 hurricanes, one was when Hugo hit New York City, we were next to last to be able to go through the tunnel into the city, then again a few years ago when one hit near the Outer Banks, in N. Carolina. We were on Cape Hatteras in the RV and decided that was not the place to be, so went inland to New Bern, which got slammed. We dumped over 16" of rain out of the rain gauge, and who knows how much over flowed from it. It's a little one that only holds 4". We should have stayed on Hatteras and we would have been fine!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yet another one growing up too fast! Some kids do respond better to one on one than others don't they?


They sure do grow up fast! And do better one on one. I hope she does alright. She is not very happy about going, even though Mom keeps trying to find things to make it sound fun and exciting. New shoes, outfit, ect.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 57 Time to get ready for my Dr appointment!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh you poor thing, it's good that you are able to get a low dose to help get you through the misery.
> I put on a lot of weight when on the HRT, but it worked very well. I just don't worry about the flushes these days and go with the flow when they happen.


I find the only flushes I get now are when I wake up - they don't waken me, I waken up and then it comes, but it doesn't last long.....and that's been 13 years since they started! (I was 52)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Same for me and find that on a small dose there are no problems. It has controlled the migraines remarkably, only 2 in the last 5 years. Was told to keep taking this until I am dead and as it is a cheap and working solution, I am for it.
> 
> Julie, so glad the bus driver was helpful. Did you get some help for your cough?


It was good. 
I have a new elixir for the cough.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Julie, do you have to follow hip precautions? I am not allowed to bend, twist, or cross my legs. I have to repeat these to various staff members every day so that they are drummed into my head. It is easy to forget and start to make some of these moves. The ortho. dept got us a kit (we did have to pay for it) that
> at contained a grabber or reacher, a long handled shoe horn, a tool for removing socks and shoes, and one for putting your socks on. We have to practice getting dressed and putting our shoes on and off.
> 
> 0


We had a little booklet given us, outlining all the do's and don't's like not crossing your legs, no sex for six weeks (bit hard in my case!!!!!!!) We had to buy our own grabbers and shoe horns the others I have not seen. They only discharged me when I had proven that I could go up and down steps safely.
What did set me back was the two months it took for the ramp to be built, making it well nigh impossible to get out and walk. (plus it was so wet).


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL. so the fridge door open seems to be quite common then. :sm24:


Maybe I need an extra fridge, just for hot flashes. lolol :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I'm glad you did OK on the bus & had a helpful driver.
> 
> I don't remember mom ever mentioning menopause symptoms. She had radiation treatments after her breast cancer & they gave her treatments on her reproductive area as well " as a precaution " so that put her into full menopause immediately at 42. I was only 11at the time so maybe she just didn't mention it around me.
> 
> ...


It was good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My heart is sad today as I've taken sister to airport and waved bye , we made a promise to see each other next year and hopefully with my other sister too, but I'm worried about her health , she is literally a bag of bones when I give her a hug could just feel all the shoulder blade and when she sat done the knee bone stuck right out , think she was glad to be going home to her own home and seeing the grandkids. We're as I've come home and set about starting project after project .
> I finished my Las project a couple of days ago and started a cardigan, , now I have a cardigan , 2 red hats , 1 snowman hat, snowmen booties , Santa booties, a fox scarf and a coat . Think I'm going to be busy ????


It will be a good time to keep yourself busy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

All this talk of the Menopause reminds me of how fortunate I was- I had one night only when I was debating whether or not it was a Hot Flush, or just an uncomfortably warm night. That was all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh dear I feel for you, I hope the hot flushes disappear before too long for you. I had a rough time with menopause with bad mood swings etc and went on Hormone replacement for 5 years. After that time they took me off it, and the flushes came back, that was 14 years ago, and guess what I still get them.
> Especially after hot drinks and food. ???? Phooey! What we girls go through it sure ain't fair!!


Dr put me on 400 IU vitamin E, 1000 vitamin C, and 3 Evening Primrose Oil gel caps daily to help balance hormones and no caffeine. I did the no caffeine for 3 months, and now drink a limited amount of tea. I still get hot flashes, but not nearly as bad .


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Kaye Jo for you. I wrote this when I was going through the "change"
> 
> The Change In Me
> A headaches raging through my brain
> ...


Wonderful!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> All this talk of the Menopause reminds me of how fortunate I was- I had one night only when I was debating whether or not it was a Hot Flush, or just an uncomfortably warm night. That was all.


How lucky you were! I am hoping that Sam is not uncomfortable with our recent turn of discussion topics. A hot day, and hopefully I have sold my motorcycle. I am no longer able to kick start it and it is too heavy for me to pick up if I drop it on its side. A sad, yet needed day. It has been fun to ride, but age has struck with a vengance!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you seen this joke?
> 
> The National Park Rangers are advising hikers in Glacier National Park and other Rocky Mountain parks to be alert for bears and take extra precautions to avoid an encounter.
> They advise park visitors to wear little bells on their clothes so they make noise when hiking. The bell noise allows bears to hear them coming from a distance and not be startled by a hiker accidentally sneaking up on them. This might cause a bear to charge.
> ...


 :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> How lucky you were! I am hoping that Sam is not uncomfortable with our recent turn of discussion topics. A hot day, and hopefully I have sold my motorcycle. I am no longer able to kick start it and it is too heavy for me to pick up if I drop it on its side. A sad, yet needed day. It has been fun to ride, but age has struck with a vengance!


That is a risk, when it is a bunch of women, mostly!!!!! I am well aware of how lucky I was, Mum had a horrible time with it all, and I had always worried what would be my lot.
I do hope the sale goes through.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I'm glad you did OK on the bus & had a helpful driver.
> 
> I don't remember mom ever mentioning menopause symptoms. She had radiation treatments after her breast cancer & they gave her treatments on her reproductive area as well " as a precaution " so that put her into full menopause immediately at 42. I was only 11at the time so maybe she just didn't mention it around me.
> 
> ...


Great that they got that one so quickly, hopefully everything will be ready before winter weather comes in. Love the picture. 
Hopefully GD is loving school.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My heart is sad today as I've taken sister to airport and waved bye , we made a promise to see each other next year and hopefully with my other sister too, but I'm worried about her health , she is literally a bag of bones when I give her a hug could just feel all the shoulder blade and when she sat done the knee bone stuck right out , think she was glad to be going home to her own home and seeing the grandkids. We're as I've come home and set about starting project after project .
> I finished my Las project a couple of days ago and started a cardigan, , now I have a cardigan , 2 red hats , 1 snowman hat, snowmen booties , Santa booties, a fox scarf and a coat . Think I'm going to be busy ????


It's always so sad when our visitors leave, but she will be happy to get home, hopefully she'll start to put some weight on and be a bit healthier when you see her next. 
Projects are great for keeping the mind busy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes the anxiety is all part of the process. If it gets really serious you need to get help. You just reminded me of what I experienced, it sure was a tough time until I got onto HRT, but whatever works best for you, hang in there and rant whenever you feel the need.
> I remember my mum, banging pots and cupboard doors when she was having a bad day with it. She was heaps better after going on HRT.


Yes, I'll talk to our Naturopath when I see him on the 20th if the natural remedy from the health food store doesn't seem to work, well I'll mention it anyway. Banging cupboards is a good way to deal with moods.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pelican Narrows is 644 km/ 400 miles north east of here so not close &'we haven't had smoke the last few days. It hadn't got to the town the last I heard, I just checked & no new news since yesterday


Hopefully no news is good news.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I remember it well , had my own little central heating system that turned itself off and on


If it only turned itself on when you're cold, and then turned it off, that would be a valuable system. 
:sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> mid-afternoon and here i am feeling not too bad. i had taken a zolfran (anti-nausea) a bit earlier in anticipation of lunch - mac and cheese with tomato slices on the side. everything feels fine. heidi said she had some leftover chicken and noodle soup from yesterday which was very good. looking forward to it.
> 
> rainy and cold - wonder where Indian Summer is?
> 
> ...


Very good that you've kept down your food so far and are feeling better, hopefully it will stay that way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> They sure do grow up fast! And do better one on one. I hope she does alright. She is not very happy about going, even though Mom keeps trying to find things to make it sound fun and exciting. New shoes, outfit, ect.


Hopefully after she makes a few friends, she'll love it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I find the only flushes I get now are when I wake up - they don't waken me, I waken up and then it comes, but it doesn't last long.....and that's been 13 years since they started! (I was 52)


I'm 52 now, I sure hope hot flashes and anxiety don't last 13 years.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was good.
> I have a new elixir for the cough.


That's great, I sure hope it works.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> All this talk of the Menopause reminds me of how fortunate I was- I had one night only when I was debating whether or not it was a Hot Flush, or just an uncomfortably warm night. That was all.


You certainly were. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> How lucky you were! I am hoping that Sam is not uncomfortable with our recent turn of discussion topics. A hot day, and hopefully I have sold my motorcycle. I am no longer able to kick start it and it is too heavy for me to pick up if I drop it on its side. A sad, yet needed day. It has been fun to ride, but age has struck with a vengance!


Lol, true, poor Sam. 
Congratulations on the possible sale of your bike. It is much better sold than you lying it on it's side or on you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> If it only turned itself on when you're cold, and then turned it off, that would be a valuable system.
> :sm04:


It sure would! I get hot flashes in the summer, but freeze flashes in the winter. Except the freeze flashes last for hours before I can get warm. Instant frozen through.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully after she makes a few friends, she'll love it.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm 52 now, I sure hope hot flashes and anxiety don't last 13 years.


Lol! I was in my early 30's when I started.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hopefully the medicade will be approved quickly. And yes, so good that your DH finally came to that realization and is feeling relief now.
One can only do so much.


Marikayknits said:


> Well, he is so much more relaxed since she went into the nursing home. Right now it is just for rehab, but we are hoping that her application for Medicaid will be approved by the time the rehab runs out.
> Her insurance is payinf for her care right now, and when she gets the Medicaid she has to pay with her social security. Everyone was worried about my husband doing too much, but he just had to come to the realization himself. He says he feels like a huge weight has been lifted from his shoulders.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It sounds as if you had a very good visit. Will try to remember to keep your sister in my prayers and pray that her health improves. I know you really enjoyed getting a good visit with her and hope the plans for next year are kept. 


Swedenme said:


> My heart is sad today as I've taken sister to airport and waved bye , we made a promise to see each other next year and hopefully with my other sister too, but I'm worried about her health , she is literally a bag of bones when I give her a hug could just feel all the shoulder blade and when she sat done the knee bone stuck right out , think she was glad to be going home to her own home and seeing the grandkids. We're as I've come home and set about starting project after project .
> I finished my Las project a couple of days ago and started a cardigan, , now I have a cardigan , 2 red hats , 1 snowman hat, snowmen booties , Santa booties, a fox scarf and a coat . Think I'm going to be busy ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It sure would! I get hot flashes in the summer, but freeze flashes in the winter. Except the freeze flashes last for hours before I can get warm. Instant frozen through.


Oh no!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Lol! I was in my early 30's when I started.


 :sm06: 
You poor thing, that's way too young.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> mid-afternoon and here i am feeling not too bad. i had taken a zolfran (anti-nausea) a bit earlier in anticipation of lunch - mac and cheese with tomato slices on the side. everything feels fine. heidi said she had some leftover chicken and noodle soup from yesterday which was very good. looking forward to it.
> 
> rainy and cold - wonder where Indian Summer is?
> 
> ...


I'm glad your tummy is doing better today.
Hope you get the water fixed soon. Wouldn't be so bad if we still had handpumps around but just a pain in the a-- now


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, hugs. It must be sad to say goodbye, especially with worries about her health. Hugs.

My niece, June said they will evacuate my twins nursing home Saturday. Thay will be bused to Columbia, SC, nursing home. Carol is aware and ok with that. June can't take her because of Ned's and insulin shot. June and Sammwill evacuate Sunday. Jim hasn't decided yet. They all live in Charleston, SC.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm 52 now, I sure hope hot flashes and anxiety don't last 13 years.


Everybody is different with their experiences of it, so yes your naturopath should be a big help for you.
Love the idea of a fridge just for you to retreat to, filled with plenty of nice wine etc LOL! 
I keep cold packs in the fridge, no not 6 packs of beer, and they're good for the hot times in the old town... ah make that body!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Wonderful!


Thank you Tami, writing things down in verse form is just one way I use to record various events in my life. 
They're all in a folder entitled My Sribbles and Verses.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, glad you had fluron. Hoping you have good days now.

I don't know. Made a Walmart run, for one thing again, did standing yoga. Learned new song on dulcimer, and now can't remember name of song! Also, feet frozen. Under electric blanket on high with fuzzy socks and still cold. Sipping hot soup. Need a hot flash.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, hugs. It must be sad to say goodbye, especially with worries about her health. Hugs.
> 
> My niece, June said they will evacuate my twins nursing home Saturday. Thay will be bused to Columbia, SC, nursing home. Carol is aware and ok with that. June can't take her because of Ned's and insulin shot. June and Sammwill evacuate Sunday. Jim hasn't decided yet. They all live in Charleston, SC.


Oh dear, I hope that they are all safe and have no property damage.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Everybody is different with their experiences of it, so yes your naturopath should be a big help for you.
> Love the idea of a fridge just for you to retreat to, filled with plenty of nice wine etc LOL!
> I keep cold packs in the fridge, no not 6 packs of beer, and they're good for the hot times in the old town... ah make that body!


Or just a fridge with a bench in it to sit on. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, glad you had fluron. Hoping you have good days now.
> 
> I don't know. Made a Walmart run, for one thing again, did standing yoga. Learned new song on dulcimer, and now can't remember name of song! Also, feet frozen. Under electric blanket on high with fuzzy socks and still cold. Sipping hot soup. Need a hot flash.


I'll send you a couple straight away. 
But really, hope that you are warmed up soon.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Or just a fridge with a bench in it to sit on. :sm23:


Good idea! ????


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Such a busy week. I got up at 2:30 this morning and left to work around 3:30 this morning. It has been a long day. My brother in Florida is asking for lots of prayers this week with the hurricane coming.

Bella update... Her intestines are no longer functioning, but she is home.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bella's sister, Maddie, has been evacuated from her college on the east coast of Florida as well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Such a busy week. I got up at 2:30 this morning and left to work around 3:30 this morning. It has been a long day. My brother in Florida is asking for lots of prayers this week with the hurricane coming.
> 
> Bella update... Her intestines are no longer functioning, but she is home.


He definitely has them, I hope they have no damage.

That poor baby and her poor family, I'm at a loss for words and don't even know what to say.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella's sister, Maddie, has been evacuated from her college on the east coast of Florida as well.


I hope that the college doesn't see any damage and that all the kids are safe.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Mary, so sad to hear about Bella, even tho' with her diagnosis, her future did not look very positive. My heart goes out to her family and to you; you have done so much for them. 

KayeJo, I remember those days very well. I used to get hot flashes on the tops of my feet. I also had problems with memory and concentration. Later I figured out those symptoms were probably due to sleep deprivation because the d--m hot flashes were waking me up all night long! The worst was I was working at the time and would be in a meeting, start getting a hot flash , and think, "I've got to get out of here!" It felt like a panic attack!! I am empathizing with you. They do gradually lessen, and disappear. I think your naturopath is a good way to go. I wonder if acupuncture has ever been effective?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Mary, so sad to hear about Bella, even tho' with her diagnosis, her future did not look very positive. My heart goes out to her family and to you; you have done so much for them.
> 
> KayeJo, I remember those days very well. I used to get hot flashes on the tops of my feet. I also had problems with memory and concentration. Later I figured out those symptoms were probably due to sleep deprivation because the d--m hot flashes were waking me up all night long! The worst was I was working at the time and would be in a meeting, start getting a hot flash , and think, "I've got to get out of here!" It felt like a panic attack!! I am empathizing with you. They do gradually lessen, and disappear. I think your naturopath is a good way to go. I wonder if acupuncture has ever been effective?


On the tops of your feet, that would be most unpleasant, not that hot flashes are ever pleasant. 
I'm sure glad that all passed. 
I don't know, might be interesting to try if they get too bad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You certainly were. :sm24:


I do realise that, Kaye Jo!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do realise that, Kaye Jo!


 :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Such a busy week. I got up at 2:30 this morning and left to work around 3:30 this morning. It has been a long day. My brother in Florida is asking for lots of prayers this week with the hurricane coming.
> 
> Bella update... Her intestines are no longer functioning, but she is home.


Oh golly, that sounds drastic to my layman's ear. Prayers for Bella and family.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am super tired so time to get some sleep.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am super tired so time to get some sleep.


 :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I can imagine the grapevine is beautiful though. I'm not sure what a yucca stalk would look like. I think of it as kind of holey, but I may be thinking of something else. How fun to teach a class on them. Which historic site did Bub work? (We have little lizards all over the back of our place... Not like yours, of course. They also like to live in the electrical box by the pool. They get a little perturbed when I water the plants and don't see them but go right back when I'm done.)


You're probably thinking of cholla. Yucca stalks are straight and solid and you have to strip the leaves and sand them. They hold big white blooms and come out the middle of the yucca. I'll try to remember to get a picture of mine. He worked at Coronado (the ruins of Kuaua) in Bernalillo, north of here.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna, I think you have FM, as I do. Insomnia, having trouble falling asleep and staying asleep goes along with it. I have found the pen works most nights and I sleep deeper.
> 
> Pammie, you might want to get appt with physical therapist and try their TENS unit before buying one.


I don't have FM that I know of, but have struggled with depression and anxiety for most of my life.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I took black cohosh tablets for flushes (or tropical moments / power surges?!!) and it really helped, although it did nothing for my friend. You can't stay on them for more than 6 months as they can affect the liver if you're on them too long, but after my 6 months on them the flushes were still a lot less.


That is one of the ingredients in the Estrogen...can't tell if it's helping or not. It isn't doing as well for the anxiety as the other did. I think I'll go back to that one.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, so very sorry to hear news about Bella.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Blessings to Bella and family.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> There is a gal really close to you that doesn't charge that much. I can give you her name and number if you like. She is at Plano an Arapaho in the back at Shop Talk. My eldest has her dad's thin hair and has started having extensions put in for a little body. I have no idea what that costs and both the GD's add highlights but not that often. They all like a mani-pedi too. I have only recently started having fingernails done and really for the strength more than anything else and only on senior discount day and not as often as I should. I believe in a little pampering, but just a little!!! Guess I'd rather buy yarn and material.
> 
> I've wanted to go grey for years. Doubt that I will color it when it finally does unless it is something I can do myself but probably can't be bothered. I'm hoping it will just look like streaking and then turn the gorgeous white my mom had. Not sure that will look good with my skin tone, but what the heck.


Yes, please send me her info. Is that where you get your nails done? I'm interested in the senior discount!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> So cute! My GD is Olivia and I give her owls for owlivia..... That is the perfect night owl. Crochet is not my best, but I think I could manage that. Thanks for the reference.


You are welcome. It is a pretty simple to follow pattern and its free. Love the "owlivia" :sm01:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Blessings to Bella and family.


My feelings precisely. I can't remember the diagnosis she has but know that she has already done very well to have lived this long. How sorrowful for her family. Prayers for peace and comfort for all.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Prayers for Bella and her family. Also, prayers for Maddie's safety.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no!!!


When that happens I heat 2 heat packs in the microwave and go to bed with 1 at my feet and snuggle 1. Buried under covers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06:
> You poor thing, that's way too young.


Hysterectomy helped for a few years, then they started again but not as bad


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, hugs. It must be sad to say goodbye, especially with worries about her health. Hugs.
> 
> My niece, June said they will evacuate my twins nursing home Saturday. Thay will be bused to Columbia, SC, nursing home. Carol is aware and ok with that. June can't take her because of Ned's and insulin shot. June and Sammwill evacuate Sunday. Jim hasn't decided yet. They all live in Charleston, SC.


Prayers


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Tami, writing things down in verse form is just one way I use to record various events in my life.
> They're all in a folder entitled My Sribbles and Verses.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Such a busy week. I got up at 2:30 this morning and left to work around 3:30 this morning. It has been a long day. My brother in Florida is asking for lots of prayers this week with the hurricane coming.
> 
> Bella update... Her intestines are no longer functioning, but she is home.


Prayers for your DB and Bella. That is not good news for her.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella's sister, Maddie, has been evacuated from her college on the east coast of Florida as well.


Glad she has been evacuated but the family didn't need another worry.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, thank you.
Tami, thank you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i know irma is in the news but take a look at these nasa photos showing fires from west to east. gwen - are you getting any smoke fallout? --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Such a busy week. I got up at 2:30 this morning and left to work around 3:30 this morning. It has been a long day. My brother in Florida is asking for lots of prayers this week with the hurricane coming.
> 
> Bella update... Her intestines are no longer functioning, but she is home.


I hope you family stay safe, such a scary storm & I just saw on the news, another right behind it????

Poor little Bella, that doesn't sound good


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> My feelings precisely. I can't remember the diagnosis she has but know that she has already done very well to have lived this long. How sorrowful for her family. Prayers for peace and comfort for all.


I know it's said God doesn't give you more than you can bear but it sure seems that family has much more than it's share of bad luck.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My heart is sad today as I've taken sister to airport and waved bye , we made a promise to see each other next year and hopefully with my other sister too, but I'm worried about her health , she is literally a bag of bones when I give her a hug could just feel all the shoulder blade and when she sat done the knee bone stuck right out , think she was glad to be going home to her own home and seeing the grandkids. We're as I've come home and set about starting project after project .
> I finished my Las project a couple of days ago and started a cardigan, , now I have a cardigan , 2 red hats , 1 snowman hat, snowmen booties , Santa booties, a fox scarf and a coat . Think I'm going to be busy ????


All that knitting might help you feel a bit better. It is worrying that she is so thin but unfortunately you can do nothing about it- so you need to try to let it bother you too much (easier said than done of course). It would be good if the three of you could catch up next year- I guess it would need to be UK as hard for you to go to Sweden?)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> They absolutely would have a cure, hopefully we'll all be over the worst of it all soon.
> Hot flash feels like a wave, a very fast wave that just crests and goes away, so glad they aren't lasting long.
> The anxiety comes and goes quickly too but I get those much more frequently, at least I know what's causing them.


It's when I wake up sweating at night that I find it worst- I don't know if it is a hot flush or that I have too many bed clothes on!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> mid-afternoon and here i am feeling not too bad. i had taken a zolfran (anti-nausea) a bit earlier in anticipation of lunch - mac and cheese with tomato slices on the side. everything feels fine. heidi said she had some leftover chicken and noodle soup from yesterday which was very good. looking forward to it.
> 
> rainy and cold - wonder where Indian Summer is?
> 
> ...


Enjoy your soup.
No water doesn't sound good. Hope you have some bottled stuff.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> How lucky you were! I am hoping that Sam is not uncomfortable with our recent turn of discussion topics. A hot day, and hopefully I have sold my motorcycle. I am no longer able to kick start it and it is too heavy for me to pick up if I drop it on its side. A sad, yet needed day. It has been fun to ride, but age has struck with a vengance!


Not very nice of your bike to gain weight on you so you can't lift it was it? Seriously it is sad- and a reminder that you are getting older doesn't help does it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, glad you had fluron. Hoping you have good days now.
> 
> I don't know. Made a Walmart run, for one thing again, did standing yoga. Learned new song on dulcimer, and now can't remember name of song! Also, feet frozen. Under electric blanket on high with fuzzy socks and still cold. Sipping hot soup. Need a hot flash.


And just cos you need it I beat you don't get it! Hope you warmed up without it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Such a busy week. I got up at 2:30 this morning and left to work around 3:30 this morning. It has been a long day. My brother in Florida is asking for lots of prayers this week with the hurricane coming.
> 
> Bella update... Her intestines are no longer functioning, but she is home.


Oh dear the poor girl-so any idea what they are planning? temporary or permanent do they know?

And added to that the worry about her big sister being evacuated (though I guess the concern is less with her hopefully out the way now).


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> My feelings precisely. I can't remember the diagnosis she has but know that she has already done very well to have lived this long. How sorrowful for her family. Prayers for peace and comfort for all.


Bella has mitochondrial disease.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Bella has mitochondrial disease.


Thanks.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not very nice of your bike to gain weight on you so you can't lift it was it? Seriously it is sad- and a reminder that you are getting older doesn't help does it?


Thank you for this kind way to explain why I am not riding the bike any more. Much better than saying I am too old. I was talking with a good friend who went to anesthesia school with me. She reminded me that we used to say, "when I get old". It is now time to amend that and think, "I am old" and face the fact. Watching Midsommer Murders, one of my favorite PBS shows. Does anyone else enjoy this program? I highly recommend it. It is filmed in UK and they do a wonderful job.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you seen this joke?
> 
> The National Park Rangers are advising hikers in Glacier National Park and other Rocky Mountain parks to be alert for bears and take extra precautions to avoid an encounter.
> They advise park visitors to wear little bells on their clothes so they make noise when hiking. The bell noise allows bears to hear them coming from a distance and not be startled by a hiker accidentally sneaking up on them. This might cause a bear to charge.
> ...


 :sm24: :sm09:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you for this kind way to explain why I am not riding the bike any more. Much better than saying I am too old. I was talking with a good friend who went to anesthesia school with me. She reminded me that we used to say, "when I get old". It is now time to amend that and think, "I am old" and face the fact. Watching Midsommer Murders, one of my favorite PBS shows. Does anyone else enjoy this program? I highly recommend it. It is filmed in UK and they do a wonderful job.


You're not old, just mature middle aged! Yes I have always liked Midsommer Murders, haven't seen many with the new guy, but Inspector Barnaby and his family were really good.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Oh dear you poor soul, with the worry of your sister. The projects you have going sound great, and will keep you busy and focussed on something nice, and the worry a little less for you. Hugs!


RE Sonja., ditto and hugs from me too. And photos please sometime of you latest projects.?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Good to see your post, Sam, and glad you took a Zofran. That is a miracle medicine in my opinion, and works very well. Hope you enjoyed your lunch. Glad the tooth extraction of Gary is over and he is doing OK.


 :sm24: I agree, it's amazing how well and quickly zofran works... this is the drug tat my DD lived on when pregnant with Serena, and last year when I had bowel scar tissue problems last year and started vomiting violently in hospital they gave me some through the IV and it worked within minutes.

So glad you have a supply of them Sam.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Maybe I need an extra fridge, just for hot flashes. lolol :sm23:


 :sm24: LOL


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I love Midsomer Murders! My DS and BIL don't like the new guy as much. I have yet to see him.

Well, I got good news and bad news today. Good news is that the MRI didn't show any problems. He did another x-ray, and the bad news is I have to have knee replacement surgery. Finding a time that won't mess up the holidays too much is a concern. So I was soaking in what was going to happen and walked into the waiting room, and there was my ex-fiance from college! What a shock. He didn't recognize me, glasses and the extra weight, but we talked and then his wife came out, so I met her! He looked old, and she looked older than I thought she would. Went home and looked in the mirror and thought, I look old, too! Lots of nervous talking on my part, but made it through the awkwardness and went to get pizza! I love comfort food! No, I haven't started my diet yet! LOL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I love Midsomer Murders! My DS and BIL don't like the new guy as much. I have yet to see him.
> 
> Well, I got good news and bad news today. Good news is that the MRI didn't show any problems. He did another x-ray, and the bad news is I have to have knee replacement surgery. Finding a time that won't mess up the holidays too much is a concern. So I was soaking in what was going to happen and walked into the waiting room, and there was my ex-fiance from college! What a shock. He didn't recognize me, glasses and the extra weight, but we talked and then his wife came out, so I met her! He looked old, and she looked older than I thought she would. Went home and looked in the mirror and thought, I look old, too! Lots of nervous talking on my part, but made it through the awkwardness and went to get pizza! I love comfort food! No, I haven't started my diet yet! LOL


Yup-I'd have pizza too. Knee replacement surgery will give you an entire new lease on life. DH often mentions how glad he is that he had it done.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> You're not old, just mature middle aged! Yes I have always liked Midsommer Murders, haven't seen many with the new guy, but Inspector Barnaby and his family were really good.


I'm 39 plus interest! :sm04: :sm23:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm 39 plus interest! :sm04: :sm23:


I'm a retro teenager????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, you were right, I didn't get hot flash. But to show my warped thermostat I now have tower fan on me! As DH says I have 1 degree of comfortable, above that I'm hot, below that I'm cold.

Maya and I took the car to the horses tonight. They both came to the fence for their carrots! Yeah!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i know irma is in the news but take a look at these nasa photos showing fires from west to east. gwen - are you getting any smoke fallout? --- sam


We had bad air again today. For a bit it looked as if it might rain, which would have helped a lot, but it didn't. Breaks my heart to see these places burn.

I talked to DD#2 again. They're finalizing plans and evacuation order for her work area is for 6 am Saturday (everyone out by then) so I guess tomorrow they will do what they can to secure things and then wait and see once it's safe to go back. She doesn't live down there and has a place in a safe zone for now (she says the traffic is so bad now it's probably better to stay put there than get stuck on the highway). Then I talked to my folks and reassured them, too. So we wait.

I've not done much today other than work and get to the grocery. I got pizza for supper too!

Pammie, I'm sorry you will need surgery but I know several people who are glad they did it and may the healing be swift.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks.


You are welcome.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I had my left knee done 8 years ago and had no trouble with it. I'm really ready to have no pain in my knee!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I love Midsomer Murders! My DS and BIL don't like the new guy as much. I have yet to see him.
> 
> Well, I got good news and bad news today. Good news is that the MRI didn't show any problems. He did another x-ray, and the bad news is I have to have knee replacement surgery. Finding a time that won't mess up the holidays too much is a concern. So I was soaking in what was going to happen and walked into the waiting room, and there was my ex-fiance from college! What a shock. He didn't recognize me, glasses and the extra weight, but we talked and then his wife came out, so I met her! He looked old, and she looked older than I thought she would. Went home and looked in the mirror and thought, I look old, too! Lots of nervous talking on my part, but made it through the awkwardness and went to get pizza! I love comfort food! No, I haven't started my diet yet! LOL


Yep, good news, and bad news. But just think how much better you will feel once the surgery is over and you can move pain free. Now, was the meeting with the ex-fiance good news or bad news?!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, you were right, I didn't get hot flash. But to show my warped thermostat I now have tower fan on me! As DH says I have 1 degree of comfortable, above that I'm hot, below that I'm cold.
> 
> Maya and I took the car to the horses tonight. They both came to the fence for their carrots! Yeah!


I certainly understand that 1° of comfortable!

Wonderful that the horses came to the fence for carrots!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I had my left knee done 8 years ago and had no trouble with it. I'm really ready to have no pain in my knee!


 :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I had my left knee done 8 years ago and had no trouble with it. I'm really ready to have no pain in my knee!


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you for this kind way to explain why I am not riding the bike any more. Much better than saying I am too old. I was talking with a good friend who went to anesthesia school with me. She reminded me that we used to say, "when I get old". It is now time to amend that and think, "I am old" and face the fact. Watching Midsommer Murders, one of my favorite PBS shows. Does anyone else enjoy this program? I highly recommend it. It is filmed in UK and they do a wonderful job.


My DH talks about getting a trike when he thinks he can't hold us both up anymore. A couple of our friends have bought them. My cousin bought a spider- for those who don't know, they have 2 wheels in front & one in back, more stable than 2 wheels.

I've seen Midsommer Murders in the TV listings but haven't watched it. I've just started watching Luther on Netflix, it's quite good


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I love Midsomer Murders! My DS and BIL don't like the new guy as much. I have yet to see him.
> 
> Well, I got good news and bad news today. Good news is that the MRI didn't show any problems. He did another x-ray, and the bad news is I have to have knee replacement surgery. Finding a time that won't mess up the holidays too much is a concern. So I was soaking in what was going to happen and walked into the waiting room, and there was my ex-fiance from college! What a shock. He didn't recognize me, glasses and the extra weight, but we talked and then his wife came out, so I met her! He looked old, and she looked older than I thought she would. Went home and looked in the mirror and thought, I look old, too! Lots of nervous talking on my part, but made it through the awkwardness and went to get pizza! I love comfort food! No, I haven't started my diet yet! LOL


I hope you can set up a good time for the knee replacement. Where are you off on holiday next?
Some days I look in the mirror & think when did I get so old????????did you have a good visit with your old flame or was it just painful????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We had bad air again today. For a bit it looked as if it might rain, which would have helped a lot, but it didn't. Breaks my heart to see these places burn.
> 
> I talked to DD#2 again. They're finalizing plans and evacuation order for her work area is for 6 am Saturday (everyone out by then) so I guess tomorrow they will do what they can to secure things and then wait and see once it's safe to go back. She doesn't live down there and has a place in a safe zone for now (she says the traffic is so bad now it's probably better to stay put there than get stuck on the highway). Then I talked to my folks and reassured them, too. So we wait.
> 
> ...


So scary for your DD, (& you)hope she lives on high ground & has a good solid house, the photos from the Caribbean are terrifying. There was a woman talking on the news from one of the islands, she said they live in a completely concrete house & for the first time ever all took shelter in a central room with no windows & at times were worried the house wouldn't hold & they've road out many hurricanes. They are also very concerned about the next hurricane coming right behind with all the debris left from this one to become projectiles for the next.
I don't remember ever hearing of hurricanes coming one behind the other before


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I had my left knee done 8 years ago and had no trouble with it. I'm really ready to have no pain in my knee!


You must have been pretty young when you got the first one done


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> How lucky you were! I am hoping that Sam is not uncomfortable with our recent turn of discussion topics. A hot day, and hopefully I have sold my motorcycle. I am no longer able to kick start it and it is too heavy for me to pick up if I drop it on its side. A sad, yet needed day. It has been fun to ride, but age has struck with a vengance!


Definitely a sad day , but hopefully someone else will have fun with the motorcycle


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> It sounds as if you had a very good visit. Will try to remember to keep your sister in my prayers and pray that her health improves. I know you really enjoyed getting a good visit with her and hope the plans for next year are kept.


Thank you Gwen , we had a great visit but the weeks went to quick . Haven't seen the youngest of my 3 sisters in a few years so will be great to see her too , the 3 of us all together will be a first since I was a child and we all lived together


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I am super tired so time to get some sleep.


Hope you are having a good nights sleep Mary ????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm 52 now, I sure hope hot flashes and anxiety don't last 13 years.


Can't say I had the anxiety or any real moodiness, just the flushes and they were never that bad. Guess I was one of the lucky ones. I would have happily taken HRT if I thought I needed it, but it never got that bad thankfully.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> All that knitting might help you feel a bit better. It is worrying that she is so thin but unfortunately you can do nothing about it- so you need to try to let it bother you too much (easier said than done of course). It would be good if the three of you could catch up next year- I guess it would need to be UK as hard for you to go to Sweden?)


It would be here as other sister will be coming from Malta


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you for this kind way to explain why I am not riding the bike any more. Much better than saying I am too old. I was talking with a good friend who went to anesthesia school with me. She reminded me that we used to say, "when I get old". It is now time to amend that and think, "I am old" and face the fact. Watching Midsommer Murders, one of my favorite PBS shows. Does anyone else enjoy this program? I highly recommend it. It is filmed in UK and they do a wonderful job.


I really enjoy Midsommer murders . Have been watching a few repeats these last couple of weeks


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> RE Sonja., ditto and hugs from me too. And photos please sometime of you latest projects.?


Thank you Cathy , here is what ive just finished, yellow jacket to go with Dungerees I made a couple of weeks ago ,


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you can set up a good time for the knee replacement. Where are you off on holiday next?
> Some days I look in the mirror & think when did I get so old????????did you have a good visit with your old flame or was it just painful????


I remember laughing when my mum said, "I look in the mirror and I think, who's that old woman?!!".......I'm not laughing any longer!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Cathy , here is what ive just finished, yellow jacket to go with Dungerees I made a couple of weeks ago ,


They are both lovely, but I especially like the pink set. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> They are both lovely, but I especially like the pink set. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you Kate


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Really-another one? Is this one likely to hit areas already affected? Hard to know which is better totally ruin one area rather than two badly impacted. Best would be no more.


Yes, there are actually 2 more but one doesn't look to pose a threat to land. I'm hoping this next one fizzles, but it looks pretty strong at the moment. This is the worst hurricane season in decades.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, you were right, I didn't get hot flash. But to show my warped thermostat I now have tower fan on me! As DH says I have 1 degree of comfortable, above that I'm hot, below that I'm cold.
> 
> Maya and I took the car to the horses tonight. They both came to the fence for their carrots! Yeah!


Good news re the horses. :sm11:

sorry your thermostat is so out of whack.... :sm19:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> So would I! I have "streaks and stripes" (one DD and I call my skunk stripe and I have a bride of Frankenstein streak in front, LOL). My daddy went white, while Mother's is gray so I don't know what I'll end up with. But yeah, what the heck. I'll get what I get! :sm04:


My French grandmother had dark, dark hair with a very prominent white streak in the front for years and years. She eventually went white but I think was in her 80's. My other grandmother had a rather steely dark grey and wore it in typical practical old lady fashion, short and over curled. She was the blonde, like me. Hope I go the other way. If not, DH thinks I look good in hats!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you seen this joke?
> 
> The National Park Rangers are advising hikers in Glacier National Park and other Rocky Mountain parks to be alert for bears and take extra precautions to avoid an encounter.
> They advise park visitors to wear little bells on their clothes so they make noise when hiking. The bell noise allows bears to hear them coming from a distance and not be startled by a hiker accidentally sneaking up on them. This might cause a bear to charge.
> ...


 :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Your DH is lucky to get his wallet back, most times they take a walk & are never seen again .
> I agree the news is terrible recently. I feel so sorry for the children/young adults caught in the Dream Act, it's not like they chose to come but have been there so long, it's the only home they've known & probably don't know anyone in their old country.
> The hurricane damage is beyond belief, those poor people in its path.


Yes, fortunately, he left it on top of gas pump in a small town in the country by the farm. They were having trouble getting his prepaid card to work and never did so he just forgot it. He is in there a lot and fills so many of the farm vehicles there.

'The Dreams Act is really worrying us here because many of the young people at the nursery who are in college, etc. could be affected. All the workers (their parents) are documented, but not necessarily citizens. They don't even cross the border to visit relatives for fear of not being let back in to the only home they have ever known. Then we have the sanctuary city argument going on as well. I know we need border controls and there are definite abuses but these kids are hard working and would have nowhere to go.

The aftermath of Harvey is still flooding some areas and now we are getting evacuees from FL. The number of displaced persons keeps rising and the weather keeps on coming. Some of the rain caused by these storms will reach Indiana! The west needs the rain for the fires. It is a mess everywhere. The rebuilding will take years and massive amounts of resources.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Well, he is so much more relaxed since she went into the nursing home. Right now it is just for rehab, but we are hoping that her application for Medicaid will be approved by the time the rehab runs out.
> Her insurance is payinf for her care right now, and when she gets the Medicaid she has to pay with her social security. Everyone was worried about my husband doing too much, but he just had to come to the realization himself. He says he feels like a huge weight has been lifted from his shoulders.


It has!!! DH and I literally did not leave for a week-end for 5 years when we were caring for mom. Once I started having some hospital stays, it all fell to him and I felt so guilty. It is never easy, but waiting too long is detrimental to everyone.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Julie, do you have to follow hip precautions? I am not allowed to bend, twist, or cross my legs. I have to repeat these to various staff members every day so that they are drummed into my head. It is easy to forget and start to make some of these moves. The ortho. dept got us a kit (we did have to pay for it) that
> at contained a grabber or reacher, a long handled shoe horn, a tool for removing socks and shoes, and one for putting your socks on. We have to practice getting dressed and putting our shoes on and off.


Those sound like great aides. I've not seen one to help with socks. I would need constant supervision. I don't think i know how to sit without crossing ankles, at least. It is just automatic. Glad you are doing so well. Keep it up.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, too long and it would be tangling in your legs as you walk I would imagine.
> Our cats don't go outside either, we had a cat die from rat poison in Texas so we don't let them outside now, it was awful.


I can imagine. TERRIBLE. We had a friend who almost lost a dog to some antifreeze that spilled in the drive. I'm too afraid of DH not putting something up when working in garage to take a chance. Had I known we would break down and get cats again, I think I would have chosen a Dutch door for the front!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You can get bells in the pet section or pet store, for hanging on the door for training puppies to ring them to let you know they want out, Ryssa uses hers, Gizmo just comes and bounces at me when he wants out, anyway, I have an extra set I'm going to use on a walking stick.


Good to know. We were just by the fancy pet store when we ran out to dinner tonight. I'll get some next time I'm in for food and litter.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad to hear someone else was told the same as me. I was nervous to take hormones with the family history of breast cancer but he said this small dose wouldn't affect that. I'm of the opinion to stay on it til I die as I've never had such migraines, couldn't even sit up without throwing up????


Thank goodness I never had migraines. I would have had to do something! I rarely get a headache but, if I do, I get cluster headaches pretty much have to go lie down in a darkened room.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> I love Midsomer Murders! My DS and BIL don't like the new guy as much. I have yet to see him.
> 
> Well, I got good news and bad news today. Good news is that the MRI didn't show any problems. He did another x-ray, and the bad news is I have to have knee replacement surgery. Finding a time that won't mess up the holidays too much is a concern. So I was soaking in what was going to happen and walked into the waiting room, and there was my ex-fiance from college! What a shock. He didn't recognize me, glasses and the extra weight, but we talked and then his wife came out, so I met her! He looked old, and she looked older than I thought she would. Went home and looked in the mirror and thought, I look old, too! Lots of nervous talking on my part, but made it through the awkwardness and went to get pizza! I love comfort food! No, I haven't started my diet yet! LOL


The new guy has now been in the show for the last 6 years ????
Sorry to hear that you have to have knee replacement surgery , but if it helps you be pain free it's worth it


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thank you, I was thrilled they came to fence.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH talks about getting a trike when he thinks he can't hold us both up anymore. A couple of our friends have bought them. My cousin bought a spider- for those who don't know, they have 2 wheels in front & one in back, more stable than 2 wheels.
> 
> I've seen Midsommer Murders in the TV listings but haven't watched it. I've just started watching Luther on Netflix, it's quite good


I gave up on Luther as it got way to complicated and violent for me


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, lovely.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, lovely.


Thank you Joy , are you up early or late going to bed ?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Up late. Actually slept a couple hours but then up with colitis. I really think you are a genius at combining colors for baby clothes.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Up late. Actually slept a couple hours but then up with colitis. I really think you are a genius at combining colors for baby clothes.


I like that maybe I should knit myself a hat with I am a genius on ????
Sorry to here the colitis is playing up again hopefully now you are fast asleep


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I like that maybe I should knit myself a hat with I am a genius on ????
> Sorry to here the colitis is playing up again hopefully now you are fast asleep


Knit that hat!! :sm24:


----------



## Deb-Auckland (Feb 21, 2017)

Love the pink and white...really cute


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Cathy , here is what ive just finished, yellow jacket to go with Dungerees I made a couple of weeks ago ,


Just adorable. :sm11: Those little dungarees are soooo cute and I love the cardigan. You are very clever Sonja. :sm24: I love seeing your work.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Deb-Auckland said:


> Love the pink and white...really cute


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Just adorable. :sm11: Those little dungarees are soooo cute and I love the cardigan. You are very clever Sonja. :sm24: I love seeing your work.


Thanks Cathy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you for this kind way to explain why I am not riding the bike any more. Much better than saying I am too old. I was talking with a good friend who went to anesthesia school with me. She reminded me that we used to say, "when I get old". It is now time to amend that and think, "I am old" and face the fact. Watching Midsommer Murders, one of my favorite PBS shows. Does anyone else enjoy this program? I highly recommend it. It is filmed in UK and they do a wonderful job.


I used to watch it avidly- the entire population has to have been murdered by now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: I agree, it's amazing how well and quickly zofran works... this is the drug tat my DD lived on when pregnant with Serena, and last year when I had bowel scar tissue problems last year and started vomiting violently in hospital they gave me some through the IV and it worked within minutes.
> 
> So glad you have a supply of them Sam.


Needed to look up it's generic name!- yes it is great. None of the previous anti-emetics were all that effective but this one is.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto to both comments.


Poledra65 said:


> He definitely has them, I hope they have no damage.
> 
> That poor baby and her poor family, I'm at a loss for words and don't even know what to say.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I love Midsomer Murders! My DS and BIL don't like the new guy as much. I have yet to see him.
> 
> Well, I got good news and bad news today. Good news is that the MRI didn't show any problems. He did another x-ray, and the bad news is I have to have knee replacement surgery. Finding a time that won't mess up the holidays too much is a concern. So I was soaking in what was going to happen and walked into the waiting room, and there was my ex-fiance from college! What a shock. He didn't recognize me, glasses and the extra weight, but we talked and then his wife came out, so I met her! He looked old, and she looked older than I thought she would. Went home and looked in the mirror and thought, I look old, too! Lots of nervous talking on my part, but made it through the awkwardness and went to get pizza! I love comfort food! No, I haven't started my diet yet! LOL


The surgery should be a great help for you. Edit- I see you have had the other done so know how good it can be.
So another one who has decided they are getting old this week! Does sound like an awkward situation. Had you seen him since breaking up?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No smoke fallout that I know of here. Expecting rain from Irma.


thewren said:


> i know irma is in the news but take a look at these nasa photos showing fires from west to east. gwen - are you getting any smoke fallout? --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We had bad air again today. For a bit it looked as if it might rain, which would have helped a lot, but it didn't. Breaks my heart to see these places burn.
> 
> I talked to DD#2 again. They're finalizing plans and evacuation order for her work area is for 6 am Saturday (everyone out by then) so I guess tomorrow they will do what they can to secure things and then wait and see once it's safe to go back. She doesn't live down there and has a place in a safe zone for now (she says the traffic is so bad now it's probably better to stay put there than get stuck on the highway). Then I talked to my folks and reassured them, too. So we wait.
> 
> ...


So you are impacted by the fires- why can't some of the rain with the hurricanes make its way up to the fires?- (I think it is up but my US geography is pretty poor) while worrying about DD and Irma.
West I saw from Jynx so I guess across.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Cathy , here is what ive just finished, yellow jacket to go with Dungerees I made a couple of weeks ago ,


Those are so very cute :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry about the need for knee replacement but based on how quickly Rookie's DH recovered there appears to be improvement on the surgery since I had mine done almost 16 years ago. You'll feel so much better when recovered from it also. Keep us appraised as to when you schedule it.


pammie1234 said:


> I love Midsomer Murders! My DS and BIL don't like the new guy as much. I have yet to see him.
> 
> Well, I got good news and bad news today. Good news is that the MRI didn't show any problems. He did another x-ray, and the bad news is I have to have knee replacement surgery. Finding a time that won't mess up the holidays too much is a concern. So I was soaking in what was going to happen and walked into the waiting room, and there was my ex-fiance from college! What a shock. He didn't recognize me, glasses and the extra weight, but we talked and then his wife came out, so I met her! He looked old, and she looked older than I thought she would. Went home and looked in the mirror and thought, I look old, too! Lots of nervous talking on my part, but made it through the awkwardness and went to get pizza! I love comfort food! No, I haven't started my diet yet! LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh I like that! Will have to remember it.


Sorlenna said:


> I'm 39 plus interest! :sm04: :sm23:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That's a good one too!


Fan said:


> I'm a retro teenager????


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Up late. Actually slept a couple hours but then up with colitis. I really think you are a genius at combining colors for baby clothes.


I am glad to hear that the horses came for their carrots but so sad about the colitis. Prayers for you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yea! I hoped the horses would become comfortable with you and Maya again.


sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, you were right, I didn't get hot flash. But to show my warped thermostat I now have tower fan on me! As DH says I have 1 degree of comfortable, above that I'm hot, below that I'm cold.
> 
> Maya and I took the car to the horses tonight. They both came to the fence for their carrots! Yeah!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I had forgotten you had the left one done already; you're a pro then and will do well!


pammie1234 said:


> I had my left knee done 8 years ago and had no trouble with it. I'm really ready to have no pain in my knee!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Needed to look up it's generic name!- yes it is great. None of the previous anti-emetics were all that effective but this one is.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I had to take DD to the doctor today for Serena.... she has 2 big ulcers on the back of her throat. He has given antibiotics so hopefully she will feel much better soon. She had been pretty "off" for few days and DD and I looked at her throat yesterday and didnt look great. :sm25:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I had to take DD to the doctor today for Serena.... she has 2 big ulcers on the back of her throat. He has given antibiotics so hopefully she will feel much better soon. She had been pretty "off" for few days and DD and I looked at her throat yesterday and didnt look great. :sm25:


Poor little girl; I'm sure she's been in a lot of pain. Get better quickly, Sweetie.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up. Sonja love, love, love those baby outfits. Off to find a good & easy baby blanket pattern for a friend and will give it to her at group today.
TTYL


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

flyty1n said:


> My feelings precisely. I can't remember the diagnosis she has but know that she has already done very well to have lived this long. How sorrowful for her family. Prayers for peace and comfort for all.


Bella has a variation of mitochondrial disease. She actually has done quite well to be alive and at home. We are thankful for each return trip home that she gets. She is in an extremely loving and caring home which helps with her recovery.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> I had to take DD to the doctor today for Serena.... she has 2 big ulcers on the back of her throat. He has given antibiotics so hopefully she will feel much better soon. She had been pretty "off" for few days and DD and I looked at her throat yesterday and didnt look great. :sm25:


Oh no! Prayers for a quick recovery.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spring is coming to New Zealand- along with snow in the Alps

(Lisa's photo of Daffodils in Hamilton, where she lives and works.)


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> I had to take DD to the doctor today for Serena.... she has 2 big ulcers on the back of her throat. He has given antibiotics so hopefully she will feel much better soon. She had been pretty "off" for few days and DD and I looked at her throat yesterday and didnt look great. :sm25:


She must have been miserable, poor little scrap.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Cathy , here is what ive just finished, yellow jacket to go with Dungerees I made a couple of weeks ago ,


You do beautiful work!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> this has not been one of my better days. i've thrown up four times today starting at eight AM. around eleven heidi brought me some rice-a-roni which really tasted good. i ate about half and felt full. about half an hour later the first of three - then number three and then number 4. by one o'clock there was nothing left in my stomach. i was really washed out so took a two hour nap. heidi brought me a smoothie - banana and strawberry - very yummy. they were having chicken and noodles for dinner - she brought me just the right size - it tasted so good. and now at almost 7:30 i'm wondering if it is too early to go to bed. lol
> 
> we had rain on and off all day - i'll have to ask gary how much we got.
> 
> ...


I hope you were able to keep the chicken and noodles down. Must be so frustrating for you. Since it's been 2 days since this happened, I hope your tummy has settled down.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

EJS said:


> Thank you. I have not seen the commercial. What is it for?


I can't remember exactly but some sort of sleep aid. It was so cute to see the lady and her large dog wearing the same sleep masks.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Deb-Auckland said:


> Love the pink and white...really cute


Welcome to our tea table! Hope you visit often.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Spring is coming to New Zealand- along with snow in the Alps
> 
> (Lisa's photo of Daffodils in Hamilton, where she lives and works.)


Oh they are so bright and beautiful! Thanks for sharing. :sm11:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I had to take DD to the doctor today for Serena.... she has 2 big ulcers on the back of her throat. He has given antibiotics so hopefully she will feel much better soon. She had been pretty "off" for few days and DD and I looked at her throat yesterday and didnt look great. :sm25:


Hope Serena feels better soon.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Norma, thank you so much.
Gwen, thank you. Are you planning on knitting a baby blanket in a day?
Cathy, so sorry Serena so sick. Praying for quick recovery.
Sam, hope you are having a good day.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, love daffodils! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> So you are impacted by the fires- why can't some of the rain with the hurricanes make its way up to the fires?- (I think it is up but my US geography is pretty poor) while worrying about DD and Irma.
> West I saw from Jynx so I guess across.


I thought the same... Up and across would be great.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So scary for your DD, (& you)hope she lives on high ground & has a good solid house, the photos from the Caribbean are terrifying. There was a woman talking on the news from one of the islands, she said they live in a completely concrete house & for the first time ever all took shelter in a central room with no windows & at times were worried the house wouldn't hold & they've road out many hurricanes. They are also very concerned about the next hurricane coming right behind with all the debris left from this one to become projectiles for the next.
> I don't remember ever hearing of hurricanes coming one behind the other before


She showed me on the map where they are. The houses are close together so may help each other resist wind. Her Sweetie's parents (whose house it is) have been there 20 years and have come through the storms so far. I am overwhelmed with all of this but won't say it where she'll see it of course. I did not sleep well. 
:sm16: :sm03:

I can think of one time seeing storms back to back but one of those either fell apart or didn't make landfall. And I didn't have offspring in the path that time either.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH talks about getting a trike when he thinks he can't hold us both up anymore. A couple of our friends have bought them. My cousin bought a spider- for those who don't know, they have 2 wheels in front & one in back, more stable than 2 wheels.
> 
> I've seen Midsommer Murders in the TV listings but haven't watched it. I've just started watching Luther on Netflix, it's quite good


We have a Spyder. Harley Davidson also makes a trike but theirs have two wheels in back. He also has the other motorcycle but I won't ride on that one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I had to take DD to the doctor today for Serena.... she has 2 big ulcers on the back of her throat. He has given antibiotics so hopefully she will feel much better soon. She had been pretty "off" for few days and DD and I looked at her throat yesterday and didnt look great. :sm25:


Hopefully the antibiotics will quickly fix the throat up poor little thing.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Spring is coming to New Zealand- along with snow in the Alps
> 
> (Lisa's photo of Daffodils in Hamilton, where she lives and works.)


---------------------
That picture would make a nice screen saver.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> No smoke fallout that I know of here. Expecting rain from Irma.


Hope it's not to much rain , its left terrible destruction through the islands


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

1


Normaedern said:


> Those are so very cute :sm24:


Thank you Norma


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I had to take DD to the doctor today for Serena.... she has 2 big ulcers on the back of her throat. He has given antibiotics so hopefully she will feel much better soon. She had been pretty "off" for few days and DD and I looked at her throat yesterday and didnt look great. :sm25:


She must have been in pain especially when swallowing , hopefully she will be feeling better soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up. Sonja love, love, love those baby outfits. Off to find a good & easy baby blanket pattern for a friend and will give it to her at group today.
> TTYL


Thank you Gwen


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yep, good news, and bad news. But just think how much better you will feel once the surgery is over and you can move pain free. Now, was the meeting with the ex-fiance good news or bad news?!


It was fine, but a little on the bad news as I'm much fatter, and I had no make-up on!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you for this kind way to explain why I am not riding the bike any more. Much better than saying I am too old. I was talking with a good friend who went to anesthesia school with me. She reminded me that we used to say, "when I get old". It is now time to amend that and think, "I am old" and face the fact. Watching Midsommer Murders, one of my favorite PBS shows. Does anyone else enjoy this program? I highly recommend it. It is filmed in UK and they do a wonderful job.


I enjoy Midsommer Murders. Watched the entire series last year but started it over recently.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you can set up a good time for the knee replacement. Where are you off on holiday next?
> Some days I look in the mirror & think when did I get so old????????did you have a good visit with your old flame or was it just painful????


We are supposed to have a trip in April, but I think we are going to cancel. We may set up another one though. Scott is looking at a transatlantic one!

The visit went fine. Probably a little painful as he was the love of my life! But, when I saw him, I really didn't feel sad or regret. I guess that made it good. I probably was more sad that he has a wife and I'm alone, but I got over that quickly! I don't think I could ever live with anyone again! I'm too spoiled at doing what I want when I want! LOL


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You must have been pretty young when you got the first one done


You are so sweet! I'm certainly not young now!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Spring is coming to New Zealand- along with snow in the Alps
> 
> (Lisa's photo of Daffodils in Hamilton, where she lives and works.)


Love that photo, it just makes me smile


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I had to take DD to the doctor today for Serena.... she has 2 big ulcers on the back of her throat. He has given antibiotics so hopefully she will feel much better soon. She had been pretty "off" for few days and DD and I looked at her throat yesterday and didnt look great. :sm25:


Poor wee lamb, I hope the antibiotics make her feel much better very quickly.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> She showed me on the map where they are. The houses are close together so may help each other resist wind. Her Sweetie's parents (whose house it is) have been there 20 years and have come through the storms so far. I am overwhelmed with all of this but won't say it where she'll see it of course. I did not sleep well.
> :sm16: :sm03:
> 
> I can think of one time seeing storms back to back but one of those either fell apart or didn't make landfall. And I didn't have offspring in the path that time either.


You must be worried for her. Fingers crossed they are all okay. {{{{hugs}}}} for you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, fortunately, he left it on top of gas pump in a small town in the country by the farm. They were having trouble getting his prepaid card to work and never did so he just forgot it. He is in there a lot and fills so many of the farm vehicles there.
> 
> 'The Dreams Act is really worrying us here because many of the young people at the nursery who are in college, etc. could be affected. All the workers (their parents) are documented, but not necessarily citizens. They don't even cross the border to visit relatives for fear of not being let back in to the only home they have ever known. Then we have the sanctuary city argument going on as well. I know we need border controls and there are definite abuses but these kids are hard working and would have nowhere to go.
> 
> The aftermath of Harvey is still flooding some areas and now we are getting evacuees from FL. The number of displaced persons keeps rising and the weather keeps on coming. Some of the rain caused by these storms will reach Indiana! The west needs the rain for the fires. It is a mess everywhere. The rebuilding will take years and massive amounts of resources.


My DH always say, who will cut the lawns & look after kids for the well off if they deport everyone as when we were in Arizona the people we saw doing all the maintenance were Latino.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My heart is sad today as I've taken sister to airport and waved bye , we made a promise to see each other next year and hopefully with my other sister too, but I'm worried about her health , she is literally a bag of bones when I give her a hug could just feel all the shoulder blade and when she sat done the knee bone stuck right out , think she was glad to be going home to her own home and seeing the grandkids. We're as I've come home and set about starting project after project .
> I finished my Las project a couple of days ago and started a cardigan, , now I have a cardigan , 2 red hats , 1 snowman hat, snowmen booties , Santa booties, a fox scarf and a coat . Think I'm going to be busy ????


I do hope that you and your sisters will get together each year. It is not always easy to keep family ties strong given distance and busy lives. Now that my mother has passed, I have a feeling that it will take real effort to get all five siblings together on any kind of regular basis. I do wish my sister were closer, because we do enjoy so many interests, but we have a pretty good age span as well. Keeping busy with your projects is good therapy. you can dwell on the happy aspects of her visit. How did the sock knitting go?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I had to take DD to the doctor today for Serena.... she has 2 big ulcers on the back of her throat. He has given antibiotics so hopefully she will feel much better soon. She had been pretty "off" for few days and DD and I looked at her throat yesterday and didnt look great. :sm25:


I hope she's better quickly, poor little thing.

Are they like cancre sores? I used to get terrible cancre sores in my mouth every time I got really over tired or stressed. Then someone told me to get a Silvercare Toothbrush & I haven't had one since. My nephew was the same & my sister got him one as well. They are an expensive first purchase but last for years & have replaceable heads & no having to deal with the pain of the sores is worth every penny.
https://norwex.biz/en_CA/shop/product-detail/147798?categoryName=Personal_Care


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Spring is coming to New Zealand- along with snow in the Alps
> 
> (Lisa's photo of Daffodils in Hamilton, where she lives and works.)


So pretty


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> She showed me on the map where they are. The houses are close together so may help each other resist wind. Her Sweetie's parents (whose house it is) have been there 20 years and have come through the storms so far. I am overwhelmed with all of this but won't say it where she'll see it of course. I did not sleep well.
> :sm16: :sm03:
> 
> I can think of one time seeing storms back to back but one of those either fell apart or didn't make landfall. And I didn't have offspring in the path that time either.


Hugs, try to get some rest although I'm sure you won't rest easy until this crazy storm passes.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We have a Spyder. Harley Davidson also makes a trike but theirs have two wheels in back. He also has the other motorcycle but I won't ride on that one.


It's the Harley trike that DH is thinking about but they are sooo expensive.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> It was fine, but a little on the bad news as I'm much fatter, and I had no make-up on!


???????????? m sure you still looked younger than his wife????????


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I sure hope I don't get migraines, I am getting mini anxiety attacks though throughout the day and they are driving me crazy, told Marla if they last long I'm going to start drinking at 6am. :sm06:
> LOL! Good answer. :sm24:


No migraines here and I don't remember anxiety attacks starting then but they sure did during after chemo. They sure a nuisance and put one off balance but they are manageable with some help. The yoga meditation is good. When I am extremely tired or stressed, I get night terrors. I will do ANYTHING not to have those. They are downright scary. Fortunately, with the Xanax, I am free of those the past couple of years. The only lasting residual I seem to have is a broken thermostat but that is just heightened sensitivity to hot and cold, not hot flashes. Hoping you speed right through it and get back to normal quickly.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, those baby sets are beautiful, they should sell really well. Do you sell on a site where people bid on them? 
I hope you get to have both your sisters for a visit next summer, must be hard having them so far away. I don't see mine often as she's so busy but at least I know she's close if I need to see her.

Evelyn, cute sleep masks

Another beautiful day here but the trees are starting to turn???? The farmers will be happy as it's perfect combine no weather. Our canola isn't ready to combine for a while yet as it has to be swathed for a few weeks to cure.

Tomorrow we are off down south to that funeral, it's about a 3 hr drive so will have to be off early & home late.
Well, I better get moving, need to pick cucumbers & do pickles & I have an appointment for a haircut this afternoon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> No migraines here and I don't remember anxiety attacks starting then but they sure did during after chemo. They sure a nuisance and put one off balance but they are manageable with some help. The yoga meditation is good. When I am extremely tired or stressed, I get night terrors. I will do ANYTHING not to have those. They are downright scary. Fortunately, with the Xanax, I am free of those the past couple of years. The only lasting residual I seem to have is a broken thermostat but that is just heightened sensitivity to hot and cold, not hot flashes. Hoping you speed right through it and get back to normal quickly.


I don't get hot flashes per se but sweat something terrible when I'm out working in the yard & garden, drives me crazy when I come in soaking wet.
I do have freezing spells but I think that's thyroid related. In winter my bag of wheat for the microwave is my best friend????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad to hear someone else was told the same as me. I was nervous to take hormones with the family history of breast cancer but he said this small dose wouldn't affect that. I'm of the opinion to stay on it til I die as I've never had such migraines, couldn't even sit up without throwing up????


I was on HRT for about 10 years before doctor took me off. As soon as I was off, I noticed a big change in my skin. For a long time, I didn't have the hot flashes but have gotten them back in the last year...just at night though. I'm forever throwing the covers off.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Joy, I forgot to say, I'm glad the horses have settled down & come for your treats again. Hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you get to see your sisters again soon, it's so hard when they live so far away.
> 
> You really have a lot on the go at once. I've been being bad, for a few weeks I've been knitting away on pocket poppets, I've got 3.5 dolls made but didn't put any together yet. I really need to get them sewed up, that's the part I don't like doing. Then I need to make dresses or overalls for them. I had one of those huge "barrels" of yarn that people buy for blankets in a flesh color I think I should get another couple of dolls yet from it. Hopefully they will make some kids happy if I can make them look OK


What a great stash buster and a fun project. On some projects, I try to stuff and sew as i go so as to not have that chore at the end. At least there aren't a lot of ends to weave, as they can just get poked through to the insides. I'm sure kids will get a big kick out of them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My heart is sad today as I've taken sister to airport and waved bye , we made a promise to see each other next year and hopefully with my other sister too, but I'm worried about her health , she is literally a bag of bones when I give her a hug could just feel all the shoulder blade and when she sat done the knee bone stuck right out , think she was glad to be going home to her own home and seeing the grandkids. We're as I've come home and set about starting project after project .
> I finished my Las project a couple of days ago and started a cardigan, , now I have a cardigan , 2 red hats , 1 snowman hat, snowmen booties , Santa booties, a fox scarf and a coat . Think I'm going to be busy ????


I'm so glad you had a visit with your sister. It's always sad to part. Sounds like you're right back into the knitting groove.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> mid-afternoon and here i am feeling not too bad. i had taken a zolfran (anti-nausea) a bit earlier in anticipation of lunch - mac and cheese with tomato slices on the side. everything feels fine. heidi said she had some leftover chicken and noodle soup from yesterday which was very good. looking forward to it.
> 
> rainy and cold - wonder where Indian Summer is?
> 
> ...


So glad to hear that the zolfran has helped you. Did you find out what caused the loss of water? Hope it's been fixed by now. Glad that Gary is getting over the tooth extraction. Not much fun.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> mid-afternoon and here i am feeling not too bad. i had taken a zolfran (anti-nausea) a bit earlier in anticipation of lunch - mac and cheese with tomato slices on the side. everything feels fine. heidi said she had some leftover chicken and noodle soup from yesterday which was very good. looking forward to it.
> 
> rainy and cold - wonder where Indian Summer is?
> 
> ...


Yes, the Zofran is what i take and it is a big help. Actually, the pear sound even more scrumptious than the banana.

Indian summer is always such a nice time of year. Maybe it is just planning on making a late arrival. Weather is crazy all over


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Spring is coming to New Zealand- along with snow in the Alps
> 
> (Lisa's photo of Daffodils in Hamilton, where she lives and works.)


Lovely picture Julie , I've been out planting daffodils bulbs and other bulbs ready for next spring , did all the front gardens and flower borders , thought it would be easier to weed after the rain we had yesterday . So I've snipped , cut, weeded, dug , and planted all nice and tidy now till it all grows back


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We had a little booklet given us, outlining all the do's and don't's like not crossing your legs, no sex for six weeks (bit hard in my case!!!!!!!) We had to buy our own grabbers and shoe horns the others I have not seen. They only discharged me when I had proven that I could go up and down steps safely.
> What did set me back was the two months it took for the ramp to be built, making it well nigh impossible to get out and walk. (plus it was so wet).


I don't remember the bit about the sex. :sm17: :sm17:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Dr put me on 400 IU vitamin E, 1000 vitamin C, and 3 Evening Primrose Oil gel caps daily to help balance hormones and no caffeine. I did the no caffeine for 3 months, and now drink a limited amount of tea. I still get hot flashes, but not nearly as bad .


I didn't know that about caffeine. I'm allergic to it now but am drinking more tea (not always decaf). Maybe that's why I'm getting flashes again.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> How lucky you were! I am hoping that Sam is not uncomfortable with our recent turn of discussion topics. A hot day, and hopefully I have sold my motorcycle. I am no longer able to kick start it and it is too heavy for me to pick up if I drop it on its side. A sad, yet needed day. It has been fun to ride, but age has struck with a vengance!


I hope your motorcycle did go. Makes one feel so sad when you have to part with something you enjoyed so much.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Such a busy week. I got up at 2:30 this morning and left to work around 3:30 this morning. It has been a long day. My brother in Florida is asking for lots of prayers this week with the hurricane coming.
> 
> Bella update... Her intestines are no longer functioning, but she is home.


Of course, prayers for your brother and everyone else in the path of that terrible hurricane.

That is not good news about Bella. Prayers for her and family.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> I do hope that you and your sisters will get together each year. It is not always easy to keep family ties strong given distance and busy lives. Now that my mother has passed, I have a feeling that it will take real effort to get all five siblings together on any kind of regular basis. I do wish my sister were closer, because we do enjoy so many interests, but we have a pretty good age span as well. Keeping busy with your projects is good therapy. you can dwell on the happy aspects of her visit. How did the sock knitting go?


There were 7 of us but sadly oldest sister and brother died , I see my youngest brother who is closest in age to me once a year at the moment , but my 2 sister's don't travel as much so its been a while , I have another brother who lives here in England who Im quite happy to say I haven't seen for a very long time and hopefully it will stay that way 
The sock knitting went well , sister says she now understands what she should do and is going to watch some you tube videos


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I love Midsomer Murders! My DS and BIL don't like the new guy as much. I have yet to see him.
> 
> Well, I got good news and bad news today. Good news is that the MRI didn't show any problems. He did another x-ray, and the bad news is I have to have knee replacement surgery. Finding a time that won't mess up the holidays too much is a concern. So I was soaking in what was going to happen and walked into the waiting room, and there was my ex-fiance from college! What a shock. He didn't recognize me, glasses and the extra weight, but we talked and then his wife came out, so I met her! He looked old, and she looked older than I thought she would. Went home and looked in the mirror and thought, I look old, too! Lots of nervous talking on my part, but made it through the awkwardness and went to get pizza! I love comfort food! No, I haven't started my diet yet! LOL


Sorry to hear that you will need a knee replacement. Did they give you any idea when the surgery could be done? It would be great if it is soon so that you're back to normal before the holidays. I don't think my ex-fiance would recognize me either. I'm not sure I would know him either. So many years have passed. Pizza's the best comfort food.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm 39 plus interest! :sm04: :sm23:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> I'm a retro teenager????


Another good comeback.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's the Harley trike that DH is thinking about but they are sooo expensive.


You would have liked the motorbike I saw last week Bonnie , it was a 3 wheeler but not like any I had seen before , I admired it and I don't even like motorbikes , it was all silver chrome and red and really big it took up more than one car parking space , someone must have had money or a very large loan


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Cathy , here is what ive just finished, yellow jacket to go with Dungerees I made a couple of weeks ago ,


Oh, how pretty they both are.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I had to take DD to the doctor today for Serena.... she has 2 big ulcers on the back of her throat. He has given antibiotics so hopefully she will feel much better soon. She had been pretty "off" for few days and DD and I looked at her throat yesterday and didnt look great. :sm25:


Poor Serena. I hope the antibiotics work quickly.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Oh, how pretty they both are.


Thank you Liz


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you. Today is not one of my better days, but this too shall pass. Safe travels tomorrow.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> It was fine, but a little on the bad news as I'm much fatter, and I had no make-up on!


LOL! Not bad news. His loss! And I'm lots fatter, and almost never wear make-up, so I guess that means my DH is up a creek!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> We are supposed to have a trip in April, but I think we are going to cancel. We may set up another one though. Scott is looking at a transatlantic one!
> 
> The visit went fine. Probably a little painful as he was the love of my life! But, when I saw him, I really didn't feel sad or regret. I guess that made it good. I probably was more sad that he has a wife and I'm alone, but I got over that quickly! I don't think I could ever live with anyone again! I'm too spoiled at doing what I want when I want! LOL


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ???????????? m sure you still looked younger than his wife????????


 :sm24: Besides, it's not what we look like outside, but what matters is what we are like inside. And you are beautiful!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It sure would! I get hot flashes in the summer, but freeze flashes in the winter. Except the freeze flashes last for hours before I can get warm. Instant frozen through.


I'm fine, but the thermostat really is broken. If I am not feeling well, I seem to get cold and it lasts a long time too. When I get hot, I really have to cool off right away. Not flashes, just broken thermostat as a constant reminder.

Glad to hear you are not having too much trouble backing off the Gabapentin and that the therapy is going well so far.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, those baby sets are beautiful, they should sell really well. Do you sell on a site where people bid on them?
> I hope you get to have both your sisters for a visit next summer, must be hard having them so far away. I don't see mine often as she's so busy but at least I know she's close if I need to see her.
> 
> Evelyn, cute sleep masks
> ...


Sending traveling mercies your way.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I didn't know that about caffeine. I'm allergic to it now but am drinking more tea (not always decaf). Maybe that's why I'm getting flashes again.


It could be. And chocolate has caffeine in it. Which meant that I wasn't allowed chocolate for those 3 months! And I was told that decaf has at least 10% caffeine in it. Also, when we toured the tea plantation in S. Carolina, that there really is no such thing as decaf. It's how strong you brew it. The weaker the tea, the less caffeine, the stronger the tea, the more caffeine.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There were 7 of us but sadly oldest sister and brother died , I see my youngest brother who is closest in age to me once a year at the moment , but my 2 sister's don't travel as much so its been a while , I have another brother who lives here in England who Im quite happy to say I haven't seen for a very long time and hopefully it will stay that way
> The sock knitting went well , sister says she now understands what she should do and is going to watch some you tube videos


Glad the sock lessons went well!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, thank you. Today is not one of my better days, but this too shall pass. Safe travels tomorrow.


Hugs


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It could be. And chocolate has caffeine in it. Which meant that I wasn't allowed chocolate for those 3 months! And I was told that decaf has at least 10% caffeine in it. Also, when we toured the tea plantation in S. Carolina, that there really is no such thing as decaf. It's how strong you brew it. The weaker the tea, the less caffeine, the stronger the tea, the more caffeine.


I knew that about chocolate so I eat it sparingly. As for tea, I don't take milk so I have my tea on the weak side. So far, it hasn't bothered me the way coffee does.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, hugs. It must be sad to say goodbye, especially with worries about her health. Hugs.
> 
> My niece, June said they will evacuate my twins nursing home Saturday. Thay will be bused to Columbia, SC, nursing home. Carol is aware and ok with that. June can't take her because of Ned's and insulin shot. June and Sammwill evacuate Sunday. Jim hasn't decided yet. They all live in Charleston, SC.


Didn't realize your sister's name was Carol. So glad they are being pro-active and getting people moved who cannot help themselves. I hope all of your family decides to evacuate. I know it is a disruption to life and sometime proves unneeded, but I wouldn't want to take the chance. My SIL and nephews are in North Carolina, 2 inland, but one lives on the coast. Hope he goes to visit mom for the week-end, just in case.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thank you, hugs back at you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, we were Christmas (well a week before) twins ....so, Joy and Carol.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, glad you had fluron. Hoping you have good days now.
> 
> I don't know. Made a Walmart run, for one thing again, did standing yoga. Learned new song on dulcimer, and now can't remember name of song! Also, feet frozen. Under electric blanket on high with fuzzy socks and still cold. Sipping hot soup. Need a hot flash.


Gosh, you are doing so well and then BAM. I get cold when not feeling well, but I don't live in the desert! I can imagine the electric blanket feels good all over. Don't know that I could get out from under once all snug.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> He definitely has them, I hope they have no damage.
> 
> That poor baby and her poor family, I'm at a loss for words and don't even know what to say.


What she said. There really are no words, just prayers for comfort and no pain.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> You're probably thinking of cholla. Yucca stalks are straight and solid and you have to strip the leaves and sand them. They hold big white blooms and come out the middle of the yucca. I'll try to remember to get a picture of mine. He worked at Coronado (the ruins of Kuaua) in Bernalillo, north of here.


Yes, you are right. I could see the yucca blossoms but not the stalk surface. I imagine that is a lightweight stalk, more so than most woods. Would love to see yours.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> LOL! Not bad news. His loss! And I'm lots fatter, and almost never wear make-up, so I guess that means my DH is up a creek!


Thank you, Tami! I think it is his loss as well!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I knew that about chocolate so I eat it sparingly. As for tea, I don't take milk so I have my tea on the weak side. So far, it hasn't bothered me the way coffee does.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:



> Tami, thank you, hugs back at you.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Thank you, Tami! I think it is his loss as well!


You're welcome. And it is his loss!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Yes, please send me her info. Is that where you get your nails done? I'm interested in the senior discount!


Sent you a PM on both places.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hysterectomy helped for a few years, then they started again but not as bad


I'm wondering if my early hysterectomy kept me from having a harder time. I think so.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh they are so bright and beautiful! Thanks for sharing. :sm11:


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, love daffodils! Thank you for sharing.


They are so beautiful!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i know irma is in the news but take a look at these nasa photos showing fires from west to east. gwen - are you getting any smoke fallout? --- sam


Don't see the link, Sam. Maybe farther down. It is true though.... So much weather, it isn't all being covered everywhere. The fires are everywhere. Why can't some of this excess water be where it is needed.......


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pfoley said:


> ---------------------
> That picture would make a nice screen saver.


It certainly would!

And Welcome!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

EJS said:


> Love that photo, it just makes me smile


I am so glad!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So pretty


That was my thought!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely picture Julie , I've been out planting daffodils bulbs and other bulbs ready for next spring , did all the front gardens and flower borders , thought it would be easier to weed after the rain we had yesterday . So I've snipped , cut, weeded, dug , and planted all nice and tidy now till it all grows back


It is a good feeling getting the spring bulbs in, isn't it?! All that expectation of the joy they will bring.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I don't remember the bit about the sex. :sm17: :sm17:


 :sm24: It was specifically mentioned!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I love Midsomer Murders! My DS and BIL don't like the new guy as much. I have yet to see him.
> 
> Well, I got good news and bad news today. Good news is that the MRI didn't show any problems. He did another x-ray, and the bad news is I have to have knee replacement surgery. Finding a time that won't mess up the holidays too much is a concern. So I was soaking in what was going to happen and walked into the waiting room, and there was my ex-fiance from college! What a shock. He didn't recognize me, glasses and the extra weight, but we talked and then his wife came out, so I met her! He looked old, and she looked older than I thought she would. Went home and looked in the mirror and thought, I look old, too! Lots of nervous talking on my part, but made it through the awkwardness and went to get pizza! I love comfort food! No, I haven't started my diet yet! LOL


What a day.... and small world. I'd have had pizza as well. Call me, I'm always available for comfort food. When Livey and I are really feeling naughty, we have sugar fries (weird but fabulous) followed by frozen custard at the chicken place down at City Line... behind CVS.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I had my left knee done 8 years ago and had no trouble with it. I'm really ready to have no pain in my knee!


Not wanting to see any white coats for awhile, but my left knee has been not great for years. The knee cap has eroded from the bottom so it doesn't sit level on the bones. Too many trips up and down the stairs, and I start to feel it. If I ever decide to go to ortho, I would not be adverse to having it replaced. Everyone I know that has done it has recovered well and been glad they did it. Wish DH would consider a new hip. He never knows when it is going to go out and act up. If he would fix it, we could walk together to keep each other moving.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH talks about getting a trike when he thinks he can't hold us both up anymore. A couple of our friends have bought them. My cousin bought a spider- for those who don't know, they have 2 wheels in front & one in back, more stable than 2 wheels.
> 
> I've seen Midsommer Murders in the TV listings but haven't watched it. I've just started watching Luther on Netflix, it's quite good


Love Luther and he is quite an interesting guy in real life. He has another show where he goes and does things on his bucket list, like racing a car, flying, etc. etc.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It would be here as other sister will be coming from Malta


My, you are spread out. I've thought of meeting my sister midway for a craft retreat or something. (I hear you on the one brother... I have one who lives quite close her in TX, less that an hour away. We used to get together for holidays, etc. but I don't think his new wife thinks our family meets her standards! Besides, there were a couple things regarding mom that left me feeling pretty unhappy so DH and I both feel like we will be fine if we see very little of my family in the future. Sad, really, but I'm fine with it.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Cathy , here is what ive just finished, yellow jacket to go with Dungerees I made a couple of weeks ago ,


Again, just darling outfits. I love the way you incorporate the cable or some decoration in the middle of the little pants pieces. It makes them so interesting and special. Your needles sure are busy!!!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> I do hope that you and your sisters will get together each year. It is not always easy to keep family ties strong given distance and busy lives. Now that my mother has passed, I have a feeling that it will take real effort to get all five siblings together on any kind of regular basis. I do wish my sister were closer, because we do enjoy so many interests, but we have a pretty good age span as well. Keeping busy with your projects is good therapy. you can dwell on the happy aspects of her visit. How did the sock knitting go?


With the passing of my parents I only have contact with 2 of my 6 siblings. Of course that isn't a big change from before. I have one sister and one brother that have completely disowned me. I see it as their problem since I have asked them straight up what is the issue and been told there isn't one. I have never been very close to my oldest brother as he is 10 years my senior. My younger sister and I keep in touch the most and it is good she can fill me in on what is important. 
That being said, it would be a welcome visit should any of them decide to come see me. I have been out there many times and none have ever come my way. Oh well.

Talked with my DD1 this morning and she has gotten a diagnosis of fibromyalgia and chronic fatigue after a bout with epstein-barr. Not the best outcome with her busy lifestyle.
My youngest GD has a toddler fracture and will be in a leg cast for 3 weeks, she is 20 months old. 
Oldest GD is busy with paramedic school, volunteer fire department and working at Dunkin Donuts.
The rest are all doing well with 4 of the 5 in school for the year. I really am a blessed grandma.

With the mass evacuation from Florida I am thinking we may get some people here in northwest Alabama. I am so emotionally overwhelmed by the reality of it. A storm like that is incomprehensible to me. And the fires across the northwest make me just want to cry. Prayers for everyone being affected.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH always say, who will cut the lawns & look after kids for the well off if they deport everyone as when we were in Arizona the people we saw doing all the maintenance were Latino.


Yes, the same for the nursery work. Whenever the owner is criticized, he tells them that he will give anyone a job but the other folk that sign up last all of a day!!!! Many of the laborers of any kind in TX are Latino. The other side of the coin is that we do have illegals and we are paying for their schooling, health care, etc. through our taxes. So many try so hard to enter correctly and our government make them jump through hoops and it takes forever. Many come up and do seasonal work and go back to Mexico for the off season so their money is not spent here either. I don't know the answer, but sending young people who were brought here as toddlers is not the answer. Where I live, we have many, many cultures represented and it makes for a more vibrant community in many ways.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh no....certainly not in a day! I was just pulling some patterns to give the patterns to a friend! Sorry I wasn't so clear on that.


sassafras123 said:


> Norma, thank you so much.
> Gwen, thank you. Are you planning on knitting a baby blanket in a day?
> Cathy, so sorry Serena so sick. Praying for quick recovery.
> Sam, hope you are having a good day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto


sassafras123 said:


> Julie, love daffodils! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope she's better quickly, poor little thing.
> 
> Are they like cancre sores? I used to get terrible cancre sores in my mouth every time I got really over tired or stressed. Then someone told me to get a Silvercare Toothbrush & I haven't had one since. My nephew was the same & my sister got him one as well. They are an expensive first purchase but last for years & have replaceable heads & no having to deal with the pain of the sores is worth every penny.
> https://norwex.biz/en_CA/shop/product-detail/147798?categoryName=Personal_Care


Interesting. DH used to have a huge problem. Not anymore, and he also used to get cold sores.... related to nerves, stress, etc. I do know that silver nitrate salve is a miracle cure for burns. I would try this just for the sanitizing aspect.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We are being advised to stock up on water due to the high winds & rain that we are to be getting starting Monday sometime. Crazy as we are anywhere from 4-6 hours from the coast but it has happened before. DH said he'd go get a couple of cases of water and a few gallons this evening.
This weather is just craziness; the day today has been beautiful even though it was pretty chilly this morning.


Swedenme said:


> Hope it's not to much rain , its left terrible destruction through the islands


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, the same for the nursery work. Whenever the owner is criticized, he tells them that he will give anyone a job but the other folk that sign up last all of a day!!!! Many of the laborers of any kind in TX are Latino. The other side of the coin is that we do have illegals and we are paying for their schooling, health care, etc. through our taxes. So many try so hard to enter correctly and our government make them jump through hoops and it takes forever. Many come up and do seasonal work and go back to Mexico for the off season so their money is not spent here either. I don't know the answer, but sending young people who were brought here as toddlers is not the answer. Where I live, we have many, many cultures represented and it makes for a more vibrant community in many ways.


This situation is similar to what we have. Our own young people sitting around on the dole, and not taking jobs on farms, etc where they're badly needed.
So we have to import foreigners to get the crops in, and do manual work around the country. They think they're too good to take low paid work, which is ridiculous as it can lead in to bigger better things. It's good that we have welfare, but it causes very lazy people in so doing.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't get hot flashes per se but sweat something terrible when I'm out working in the yard & garden, drives me crazy when I come in soaking wet.
> I do have freezing spells but I think that's thyroid related. In winter my bag of wheat for the microwave is my best friend????


I have one that also has lavender mixed in. I've tried to buy the lavender buds to make some for gifts, but not easy to find. I grow my own to make the ribbon wrapped air freshening wands but not enough to harvest buds for filling.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Neat. My middle name is Carol for the same reason (Christmas, not twins...LOL) Never been called it though.


sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, we were Christmas (well a week before) twins ....so, Joy and Carol.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely picture Julie , I've been out planting daffodils bulbs and other bulbs ready for next spring , did all the front gardens and flower borders , thought it would be easier to weed after the rain we had yesterday . So I've snipped , cut, weeded, dug , and planted all nice and tidy now till it all grows back


I love most anything that grows from a bulb. Unfortunately, they have to be dug up and refrigerated here as we don't get cold enough.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, we were Christmas (well a week before) twins ....so, Joy and Carol.


Me too, so it was a toss between Carol and Noel.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We are being advised to stock up on water due to the high winds & rain that we are to be getting starting Monday sometime. Crazy as we are anywhere from 4-6 hours from the coast but it has happened before. DH said he'd go get a couple of cases of water and a few gallons this evening.
> This weather is just craziness; the day today has been beautiful even though it was pretty chilly this morning.


I did hear that Alabama and Georgia might be in for the storm as well. Sure hope that it bypasses you.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We are being advised to stock up on water due to the high winds & rain that we are to be getting starting Monday sometime. Crazy as we are anywhere from 4-6 hours from the coast but it has happened before. DH said he'd go get a couple of cases of water and a few gallons this evening.
> This weather is just craziness; the day today has been beautiful even though it was pretty chilly this morning.


IT is amazing how far spread the effects are felt. Water is definitely a must. I won't worry about you and food though with all that canning!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> This situation is similar to what we have. Our own young people sitting around on the dole, and not taking jobs on farms, etc where they're badly needed.
> So we have to import foreigners to get the crops in, and do manual work around the country. They think they're too good to take low paid work, which is ridiculous as it can lead in to bigger better things. It's good that we have welfare, but it causes very lazy people in so doing.


Welfare is a much needed thing for many and I want it available to them. That said, I hate people who have figured out how to "use" the system and make no real attempt to help themselves. I wish welfare had more regulations and oversight so that less abuse could occur. That is the root of so many problems.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I need to get ready for volleyball tournament. It is a bit of a drive on a Friday night. The kittens are feeling very neglected so need a little play session before we leave. Will catch up with you all later.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Welfare is a much needed thing for many and I want it available to them. That said, I hate people who have figured out how to "use" the system and make no real attempt to help themselves. I wish welfare had more regulations and oversight so that less abuse could occur. That is the root of so many problems.


Oh yes they sure know how to defraud the system, which is really robbing we taxpayers who work our butts off to earn a decent living. 
I'm not mean spirited, and gladly help genuine need, but it makes me really mad to see them using welfare for booze and drugs etc.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A little early, but I hope everyone will join us at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-494045-1.html#11330116


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

For real....no worry about food! My only concern is possible loss of limbs.


Dreamweaver said:


> IT is amazing how far spread the effects are felt. Water is definitely a must. I won't worry about you and food though with all that canning!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> With the passing of my parents I only have contact with 2 of my 6 siblings. Of course that isn't a big change from before. I have one sister and one brother that have completely disowned me. I see it as their problem since I have asked them straight up what is the issue and been told there isn't one. I have never been very close to my oldest brother as he is 10 years my senior. My younger sister and I keep in touch the most and it is good she can fill me in on what is important.
> That being said, it would be a welcome visit should any of them decide to come see me. I have been out there many times and none have ever come my way. Oh well.
> 
> Talked with my DD1 this morning and she has gotten a diagnosis of fibromyalgia and chronic fatigue after a bout with epstein-barr. Not the best outcome with her busy lifestyle.
> ...


Sorry your DD has fibromyalgia, I hope she can get a good treatment to let her keep her active ways, not good in someone so young. 
Poor baby with the broken leg

I agree all the storms & fires are unimaginable, so many poor people & now a massive earthquake in Mexico, it seems the world is going mad.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> This situation is similar to what we have. Our own young people sitting around on the dole, and not taking jobs on farms, etc where they're badly needed.
> So we have to import foreigners to get the crops in, and do manual work around the country. They think they're too good to take low paid work, which is ridiculous as it can lead in to bigger better things. It's good that we have welfare, but it causes very lazy people in so doing.


I have no problem with people who are disabled who get welfare but it drives me nuts that young able bodied people just sit on their butts when there are lots of jobs. I think there should be a program that helps people who work for minimum wage but can't make ends meet rather than them getting welfare for doing nothing.
I worked for others from the time I was 12, babysitting, housecleaning, cutting lawns, then in dietary at the local hospital but now days it seems most young people won't do anything until they are forced


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> IT is amazing how far spread the effects are felt. Water is definitely a must. I won't worry about you and food though with all that canning!


I just saw a couple of days ago on FB, tips if you are going to have flooding or lose power.
Fill your bathtub so you have water for washing & flushing toilets
Fill a kids pool with sand in your garage so your pets have a place to do their business
& if you have important papers, put them in your dishwasher as it's well anchored to the house & water tight ( I would never have thought of that)
I can't remember the rest


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have no problem with people who are disabled who get welfare but it drives me nuts that young able bodied people just sit on their butts when there are lots of jobs. I think there should be a program that helps people who work for minimum wage but can't make ends meet rather than them getting welfare for doing nothing.
> I worked for others from the time I was 12, babysitting, housecleaning, cutting lawns, then in dietary at the local hospital but now days it seems most young people won't do anything until they are forced


True unfortunately some young ones today, want everything now, but don't want to work hard for it as we older ones did. I had to do chores in the house for pocket money from a young age, then later worked in my parents grocery store after school, before starting a full time job at 16. We were taught there's no free lunch, you need to work to get ahead in life, and don't expect the govt to bail you out when things get tough. Welfare is supposed to be a hand up, not a lifestyle. We have young women who get pregnant on purpose so they can claim DBP, dependant persons benefit. Then they keep on having babies and expect the state to support them grrrrrr!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh yes they sure know how to defraud the system, which is really robbing we taxpayers who work our butts off to earn a decent living.
> I'm not mean spirited, and gladly help genuine need, but it makes me really mad to see them using welfare for booze and drugs etc.


Yes & it seems everyone on welfare smokes too????Yet they need to go to the food bank. I think there should be vouchers that can only be used for necessities rather than smokes, drugs & booze!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx and Gwen, fun, not as many Carol's these days.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm wondering if my early hysterectomy kept me from having a harder time. I think so.


Possibly. I had a grapefruit size fibroid. For several years before, I would wear a tank top to go Christmas shopping and take my coat off as soon as I got in the store! Now I'm bundled as much as I can get!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Not wanting to see any white coats for awhile, but my left knee has been not great for years. The knee cap has eroded from the bottom so it doesn't sit level on the bones. Too many trips up and down the stairs, and I start to feel it. If I ever decide to go to ortho, I would not be adverse to having it replaced. Everyone I know that has done it has recovered well and been glad they did it. Wish DH would consider a new hip. He never knows when it is going to go out and act up. If he would fix it, we could walk together to keep each other moving.


Go down the stairs backwards. Much better for our knees! As per DH's uncles dr.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just saw a couple of days ago on FB, tips if you are going to have flooding or lose power.
> Fill your bathtub so you have water for washing & flushing toilets
> Fill a kids pool with sand in your garage so your pets have a place to do their business
> & if you have important papers, put them in your dishwasher as it's well anchored to the house & water tight ( I would never have thought of that)
> I can't remember the rest


Fill washing machine with ice and drinks, etc.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> With the passing of my parents I only have contact with 2 of my 6 siblings. Of course that isn't a big change from before. I have one sister and one brother that have completely disowned me. I see it as their problem since I have asked them straight up what is the issue and been told there isn't one. I have never been very close to my oldest brother as he is 10 years my senior. My younger sister and I keep in touch the most and it is good she can fill me in on what is important.
> That being said, it would be a welcome visit should any of them decide to come see me. I have been out there many times and none have ever come my way. Oh well.
> 
> Talked with my DD1 this morning and she has gotten a diagnosis of fibromyalgia and chronic fatigue after a bout with epstein-barr. Not the best outcome with her busy lifestyle.
> ...


Gentle hugs and prayers for your DD 1, and for your DGD.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://mashable.com/author/andrew-freedman/

For those who are tracking the storms and remember Andrew in 1992:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just saw a couple of days ago on FB, tips if you are going to have flooding or lose power.
> Fill your bathtub so you have water for washing & flushing toilets
> Fill a kids pool with sand in your garage so your pets have a place to do their business
> & if you have important papers, put them in your dishwasher as it's well anchored to the house & water tight ( I would never have thought of that)
> I can't remember the rest


I wouldn't put papers in the dishwasher, as it is only water tight to a point. If it is under water, don't expect the papers to be safe and dry. Instead, before it becomes a need to have, scan your important papers and save them to a flash drive and put it on your key ring.

The water in the bathtub and sand in a pool for the animals are great suggestions.

Also, if you have freezer space, fill heavy zip top bags with water and put them in the freezer. You will help keep the food in the freezer cold longer, and have water to thaw if you need it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes & it seems everyone on welfare smokes too????Yet they need to go to the food bank. I think there should be vouchers that can only be used for necessities rather than smokes, drugs & booze!


Here cigarettes, alcohol, soap shampoo and toilet paper are NOT part of what can be paid for on your welfare card/ voucher. I consider toilet paper, soap, shampoo, ect, to be basic necessities, and should be included, but they aren't.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Here cigarettes, alcohol, soap shampoo and toilet paper are NOT part of what can be paid for on your welfare card/ voucher. I consider toilet paper, soap, shampoo, ect, to be basic necessities, and should be included, but they aren't.


The problem with vouchers for food, is the recipients swap them for cash and buy their illicit stuff instead. Where there's a will there's a way. 
I think the day will come when we are all micro chipped and all our ability to buy food etc will only work when the correct details are scanned etc.
Science fiction has come to fruition sadly, as it takes away our freedoms big time. It's gradually happening and it's scary! And then there's AI artificial intelligence ie robots. Monsters in the making! I'll quit now, as it's a tough subject to discuss.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm wondering if my early hysterectomy kept me from having a harder time. I think so.


I had a hysterectomy at age 35 and have had very few problems. I have never taken HRT as there is a lot of breast cancer in my family. Once in awhile I will get a hot flash but it is not very often. I think the early hysterectomy was the answer.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> LOL! Not bad news. His loss! And I'm lots fatter, and almost never wear make-up, so I guess that means my DH is up a creek!


same here- last time I wore make-up was Vicky's wedding and the time before my own!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I knew that about chocolate so I eat it sparingly. As for tea, I don't take milk so I have my tea on the weak side. So far, it hasn't bothered me the way coffee does.


I doubt whether the tea bag has any caffeine left by the time the last person uses it at our knitting group. The only ones who have a hot drink all drink very weak black tea and so use one tea-bag between 5 or 6! I am a coffee drinker but not that late in the day hence the tea.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> With the passing of my parents I only have contact with 2 of my 6 siblings. Of course that isn't a big change from before. I have one sister and one brother that have completely disowned me. I see it as their problem since I have asked them straight up what is the issue and been told there isn't one. I have never been very close to my oldest brother as he is 10 years my senior. My younger sister and I keep in touch the most and it is good she can fill me in on what is important.
> That being said, it would be a welcome visit should any of them decide to come see me. I have been out there many times and none have ever come my way. Oh well.
> 
> Talked with my DD1 this morning and she has gotten a diagnosis of fibromyalgia and chronic fatigue after a bout with epstein-barr. Not the best outcome with her busy lifestyle.
> ...


FM and chronic fatigue sure don't fit an active life style. Not good for her at all.
Won't be long before you DGD is getting around very well with the cast-on, they are very adaptable at that age. But all the same not a good thing to happen.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Not wanting to see any white coats for awhile, but my left knee has been not great for years. The knee cap has eroded from the bottom so it doesn't sit level on the bones. Too many trips up and down the stairs, and I start to feel it. If I ever decide to go to ortho, I would not be adverse to having it replaced. Everyone I know that has done it has recovered well and been glad they did it. Wish DH would consider a new hip. He never knows when it is going to go out and act up. If he would fix it, we could walk together to keep each other moving.


I love my ortho doctor! Plus, he is so cute! He is a very good surgeon. One of the best in Dallas. So if you decide to go I'll send you his info.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope she's better quickly, poor little thing.
> 
> Are they like cancre sores? I used to get terrible cancre sores in my mouth every time I got really over tired or stressed. Then someone told me to get a Silvercare Toothbrush & I haven't had one since. My nephew was the same & my sister got him one as well. They are an expensive first purchase but last for years & have replaceable heads & no having to deal with the pain of the sores is worth every penny.
> https://norwex.biz/en_CA/shop/product-detail/147798?categoryName=Personal_Care


Thanks but no I dont think it is the same thing looking at it... she has big white ulcer at the very back of her throat...he said not tonsilitis though, but close to her tonsils. Doctor had a quick look on Monday and said that it should just be viral but if not gone in a few days to go back...which we did yesterday as they were quite a bit bigger and she was still needing panadol regular for slight fever also. She is good though not badly unwell really.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh yes they sure know how to defraud the system, which is really robbing we taxpayers who work our butts off to earn a decent living.
> I'm not mean spirited, and gladly help genuine need, but it makes me really mad to see them using welfare for booze and drugs etc.


Or dads not living with children so they can collect more child welfare. I don't like to see the food stamps misused either. We have lots of good programs, job training, etc. and free health check-ups hair cuts, backpacks, supplies etc. for kids in need going to school, but you do have to prove your income. Seems fair to me. They have cracked down on panhandlers, but I had a friend that handled that well, I thought. She never gave money, but kept snacks, food gift cards, and that sort of thing in her car.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks but no I dont think it is the same thing looking at it... she has big white ulcer at the very back of her throat...he said not tonsilitis though, but close to her tonsils. Doctor had a quick look on Monday and said that it should just be viral but if not gone in a few days to go back...which we did yesterday as they were quite a bit bigger and she was still needing panadol regular for slight fever also. She is good though not badly unwell really.


Sorry she's so under the weather.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just saw a couple of days ago on FB, tips if you are going to have flooding or lose power.
> Fill your bathtub so you have water for washing & flushing toilets
> Fill a kids pool with sand in your garage so your pets have a place to do their business
> & if you have important papers, put them in your dishwasher as it's well anchored to the house & water tight ( I would never have thought of that)
> I can't remember the rest


I had dinner with friends who have a motor home in Fort Myers, Florida. It's in the path of the storm. They're hoping that their home won't be affected but if it is, they can withstand the loss. They are concerned though about one of their neighbours both of whom are in their 90's. They have tried to contact neighbours but presumably they have already evacuated. Another friend is in Palm Beach, also in the storm's path. She is moving inland to her son's home. I'm praying for the safety of all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my sister rowena used to roll in the snow when she was having a got flash. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> LOL. so the fridge door open seems to be quite common then. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> my sister rowena used to roll in the snow when she was having a got flash. --- sam


Gee wizz, that sounds extreme, poor woman! :sm06: LOL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> my sister rowena used to roll in the snow when she was having a got flash. --- sam


Wouldn't be too useful for me here!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wouldn't be too useful for me here!


Like you get any snow at all!!!!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Like you get any snow at all!!!!!!


Well every couple of years there is a tiny bit on the highest mountain top near us! But not enough to roll in even with the biggest fall.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well every couple of years there is a tiny bit on the highest mountain top near us! But not enough to roll in even with the biggest fall.


Exactly, I was referring to the amount of snow actually IN Adelaide!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Exactly, I was referring to the amount of snow actually IN Adelaide!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah- but Mt Lofty is only 30 minutes drive from the city centre


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yeah- but Mt Lofty is only 30 minutes drive from the city centre


 :sm24:


----------

